# Beans Fat to Cat Journal.



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It is with shame that I present the old me and delight that I present the temporary new me. From logging onto this site to present I've shed approximately 5 stones (32kg)(70 pounds). The three shame-full me are about halfway thru the journey.





















































At present I am 13 stone. For the next four - six weeks I intend to lose 1 stone of mostly fat thru a combination of diet and working out. I dunno how it got that bad before!

I got Flinty to guide me (he promised not to eat me if he runs out of protein), and one or two others have said they will put their two penneth worth in ;-D

Well thats it for tonight, my scary picture posting is done, Ill update the journal some each day. All questions welcome.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done on the weight loss mate, respect for putting the pics up.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks bretherin, Flinty got me to do it, said it would encourage me to achieve, I think he is right ;-D


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've just started one, I agree, think it'll help no end.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome effort bro.. and yes you will definitely be supported mate . have some reps. enjoy your final supper and lets get this machine finished x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and say goodbye to that bloke in the pictures. you wont know him soon


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Told ya I had a whey to go (pun intended). ;-))


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Man I slept well, (about 7 hours) woke up and had a 2 scoup 2 egg shake, took a bit of downing first thing to be honest. Gonna use a sample called Amino X during my workout, not tried it before.

Just waiting for Andy "the Ox" Hitler, we are going to the gym first thing for a beasting, got a chicken out last night as Mothers coming fer dinner, Morning weight was 12.13

Me n Rach have decided to book two weeks in Turkey at The Slugville Resort ;-D so I gotta get a wiggle on with my bod.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Subd mate, welldone! I'll pop my couple pence in now and then


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning geroge, what ya training today then ???


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done in the weight loss!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh my I cant walk. Leg day with Andy "the Ox" Hitler.

3 x 8 Leg Curls, 3 x 8 Leg Raises, 3 x 8 Lying leg curls, 3 x 8 full squats. 4 x 10 leg push.

squats 28 reps at half body weight (42kg). Aiming to do 50 straight off as a fitness test, read about it in a magazine.

Got home, 2 scoops, 1 raw egg n water.

I'm expecting very sore legs for a couple of days ;-D

I'll do some cardio later today when my wrinklie has gone.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Oh my I cant walk. Leg day with Andy "the Ox" Hitler.
> 
> 3 x 8 Leg Curls, 3 x 8 Leg Raises, 3 x 8 Lying leg curls, 3 x 8 full squats. 4 x 10 leg push.
> 
> ...


why you have raw eggs mate ???


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I like them, they make my shakes smoother as I do them with water when I am trying to lose weight.

Next time you do your legs try the half body weight squat test. the idea is for 50 reps at half body weight, I find it sure gets my juices flowing.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

If you're gonna bung them in shakes, at least nuke them in the microwave for 2 x 10 secs, as opposed to 20 secs in one go, that should stop them from cooking completely. Or, Makro do a liquid whole egg, which is pasteurised.



George-Bean said:



> I like them, they make my shakes smoother as I do them with water when I am trying to lose weight.
> 
> Next time you do your legs try the half body weight squat test. the idea is for 50 reps at half body weight, I find it sure gets my juices flowing.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Congratz on what you have achieved so far, will be following this one


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Will zapping the eggs take away their smoothness? I love raw eggs with a splash of vinegar.

I am also a big believer in being a bit dirty (for want of a better way of saying it). I don't like overdoing it with stuff like anti bacterial soaps. sprays etc. I reckon a few bugs keep up your immunity system. I'd like to add I am a very clean person ;-D

Flinty when we gonna talk about my workout?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

They'll still be smooth, I'm not referring to the chance of getting salmonella. I'm on about the bio availability of raw eggs. If they're pasteurised/nuked/cooked you'll get more of the protein from them.



George-Bean said:


> Will zapping the eggs take away their smoothness? I love raw eggs with a splash of vinegar.
> 
> I am also a big believer in being a bit dirty (for want of a better way of saying it). I don't like overdoing it with stuff like anti bacterial soaps. sprays etc. I reckon a few bugs keep up your immunity system. I'd like to add I am a very clean person ;-D
> 
> Flinty when we gonna talk about my workout?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ahh, I didn't know that, I assumed as nature intended was the best. I'm also under the impression that two scoops of shake is more than enough in one sitting as about 50g of protein is as much as you can digest in one sitting.

Every now n then I'll omit a scoop of shake and throw in a can of drained tuna, but I'm not so keen on the texture.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

fair play to you, Ican't stomach tuna, or any oily fish. Which is a shame, as it'd be perfect for the keto diet i'm on


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Well done mate on the fat loss, so what are your goals now?

Subbed.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Fatboy80 said:


> fair play to you, Ican't stomach tuna, or any oily fish. Which is a shame, as it'd be perfect for the keto diet i'm on


Tuna chunks in water are not in the least bit oily, give the tuna shake a try, make sure your drain the water from the tuna.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

It's the smell of it that I can hack....the fishiness. I'm fine with oily stuff, I put a lot of EVOO in my shakes 



George-Bean said:


> Tuna chunks in water are not in the least bit oily, give the tuna shake a try, make sure your drain the water from the tuna.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats EVOO ?

Fat, my primary goal is be leaner, I am entering a cycle now of fat loss under the guidance of some of the guys here, I am thinking it will take me down to about 12 stone, (76kg)(168 pounds). I am not really worried about the actual weight, the mirror is my main gauge.

Once I have hit this target I will bulk up again, rinse and repeat ;-D

present weight 12.13


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil.



George-Bean said:


> Whats EVOO ?
> 
> Fat, my primary goal is be leaner, I am entering a cycle now of fat loss under the guidance of some of the guys here, I am thinking it will take me down to about 12 stone, (76kg)(168 pounds). I am not really worried about the actual weight, the mirror is my main gauge.
> 
> ...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just rammed down a full Sunday dinner followed by a pretty hefty chunk of home made treacle sponge and custard. Gotta love Sundays. Got the grub ready for the first week weight losing, Ill take some pics and post a few details up later.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

OK! Done an hours bike riding earlier, nice and steady, legs are already aching from the heavy legs workout this morning.

Tomorrow is the start of my final weight loss diet and here is how its going to go :-

Everyday starts with 2 cod liver oil caps, 1 multivitamin/mineral, 1 vit c, 1 glucosamine/chondroitin capsule.

Fasted cardio of 45 minutes, nothing too strenuous. (cycling to work).

Ill start on the salad box once I get to work, its got various chopped salads/carrots/pickles etc as well as 1/2 chicken breast & 2 boiled eggs.

The second box is my midday lunch, 2 cans tuna, 1/2 can sweetcorn, split peas and two spoons of low fat mayo.

The banana is my three oclock munch.



Gym at 5pm. 1 scoop jack 3d.

Evening meal is gonna be half this steak (with fried egg on top), spring greens, Brussels sprouts.

Supper is pineapple cottage cheese on rita faircloughs ;-D



Ill do 2 shakes through-out the day/evening.

Theres gonna be a lot of tuna eating going on in my house for the next 4-6 weeks.



The celery in the pint glass is a good tip, it keeps for two weeks like that as long as you keep adding a bit of water, it does get woody towards the end.

Present weight is 12.13


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Got home wrecked from the gym tonight, smashed the hell out of my shoulders and polished it off with almost an hours cardio at a low heart rate to preserve muscle. Diet went exactly as planned. A very good day.

Even managed a full 7 hours sleep last night and I am gonna try for the same tonight.

The steak was delicious, gonna eat exactly the same tomorrow before I change it on Wednesday.

Not quite sure which bodypart to hammer tomorrow, so far this week Ive done Legs (ouch) and tonight shoulders.

Present weight 12.13


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thought the wife was gonna have to pull me off the toilet just now, perhaps I overdid it with the legs yesterday ;-D


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Got to love the bog mate after leg day

:lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

There has to be a way to stop the hurt, how come the other bits of me dont hurt so bad?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NOTHING ever hurts like legs mate, nothing.

Have you got a training routine sorted yet ?

Let me know if you think l can help with anything.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well mate, as you can see for 4-6 weeks I'm gonna blast off some fat. I have planned to work one body part to failure each day, I have to train hard, I just cant seem to feel satisfied with myself unless I stagger out of the gym. I do 500-600 calories cardio after my weights.

I done legs on sunday, shoulders today (standing military press yeah baby). Tomorrow I was thinking abs and core or perhaps arms?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Diet went perfectly today, kept to it, did have one mug of tea after the gym but I was shattered and it perks me up. (being English I understand the gravity of not having tea, don't want the empire to collapse etc).

Smashed my triceps and abs/core. Overhead cable pulls, triceps cable pull downs, triceps machine, triceps dips, was a good hit on them.

Did almost an hour of cardio, rowing and elliptical strider, burnt of 600 calories worth.

Steak and eggs after dinner.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done mate, sounds like it's all going well. How're the legs?!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Mega sore, not sure if working them so hard is the right way to go ;-D I'm expecting tomorrow to be the worst day.

Just got the next two days of work grub ready, the usual eggs n salad for breakfast/morning and tuna with cottage cheese n baby toms for lunch.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Working them as hard as possible is the ONLY way!

It might sound odd, but try doing some body weight squats, the sooner you start working them again, the sooner the DOMS will ease.



George-Bean said:


> Mega sore, not sure if working them so hard is the right way to go ;-D I'm expecting tomorrow to be the worst day.
> 
> Just got the next two days of work grub ready, the usual eggs n salad for breakfast/morning and tuna with cottage cheese n baby toms for lunch.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

come to my gym mate for a session let me see you do a session with me then a hours cardio after lol. I think not x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Everything went beautifully today, diet and workout. I was so tired after work I almost skipped, however once I got in the gym I had a great workout. Did chest, wide dips, chest press, flye machine, press ups and benching, tried 95 on the bench, only got one rep (sorry flinty) , so dropped it down to 75kg and managed three sets of 8, then banged on 20kg and pushed out 15 reps, then went empty bar, went until I couldn't manage another squeeze.

Did 550 calories worth of cardio, 200 of which on the rower at high intensity, felt buggered ;-D

Had steak n eggs for dinner, diet thru-out the day was excellent and on target, had a cup of tea at lunch hence the extra 50 calories on the cardio.

Legs aint so sore today.

All in all a good day.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed good luck mate, are you in a gym now? Not in your homemade one?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I use a commercial gym and my home gym, I mainly use the commercial gym, the home one if for when I'm working odd hours or just fancy working out in the middle of the night.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Everything went perfectly again today, diet was spot on to the calorie almost. Had two mugs of tea, worked off an extra 80 calories on the summit climber at the gym for them, man thats a tough machine, racked off 280 calories on it. The rest was done on the rowing machine. 580 calories burned in total.

The summit climber :-






Hit the biceps before cardio, nothing too heavy, light weights with lots of reps as Ill be hitting it hard and properly on Saturday morning with my mate Eddie Hitler ;-D

Didn't sleep so good last night, only got 6 hours. Why cant I sleep?

So other than the sleep everything's going really well.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Re: the sleep, try getting some zinc tablets I find they work before bed.



George-Bean said:


> Everything went perfectly again today, diet was spot on to the calorie almost. Had two mugs of tea, worked off an extra 80 calories on the summit climber at the gym for them, man thats a tough machine, racked off 280 calories on it. The rest was done on the rowing machine. 580 calories burned in total.
> 
> The summit climber :-
> 
> ...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

How much zinc do you take?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Good question....I'm not sure, they're only Asda specials, one in the morning and one in the evening.



George-Bean said:


> How much zinc do you take?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill get the wife to pick me up some zinc, can't hurt to try it.

Trained quick last night as we had to go out, got my cardio in, did some of that summit climber again, man its a brutal machine, took off the 500 calories between the rower, strider and climber. Felt pretty heavy legged after work so I had a scoop of jack3d, it did the trick and gave me a little boost for the gym. I had to clock watch at the gym as we were going out, I hate that.

We went to see beauty and the beast at the phoenix theatre in Leicester, my niece is in a music school and its good to support it.

Slept pretty good by my standards, was in bed n snoozing by 11.30ish and didn't wake up till 5.45! That's pretty good for me.

Going to the gym today for an all over mash up. Started the day with a narner and a mug of tea, gonna hit a shake shortly.

Breaking news, another pound off ;-D

present weight :- 12.12


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

keep it coming of bro.... what will your breakfast be then ??


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The narner, my shake and my blubber are my fuel for the gym.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Your calories must be ridiculously low then ??


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll type it up when I get back in a bit, yeah, low calories, mostly proteins. I will get this fat off even if I end up having to just boil up second hand underpants and drinking the juice. Whatever it takes.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I'll type it up when I get back in a bit, yeah, low calories, mostly proteins. I will get this fat off even if I end up having to just boil up second hand underpants and drinking the juice. Whatever it takes.


thing is mate and dont take this the wrong way, if you drop cals too low from the outset you dont know what your body actually needs to lose and keep you feeling energetic.. you still need the fuel in you to sustain all the workouts and weights your doing..

i would like to see your calorie intake mate and i bet diamonds you have cut way too many way too quick... thats fine for a while but then you will stall progress and then you will have nowhere else to go.. trust me mate when it comes to losing weight i have a pretty good idea of how things work.. when your a 22 stone plus fat cnut you need to do something to make it work or its early death lol...

will be interesting to read your views X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I've read your journal, I latched onto you cos you've been on "the journey", and I really like your absolute honesty (a rare quality). I listen to you.

p.s. That doesn't mean I'm gonna [email protected] you off like Uriel does skinny Trev, you know I'm not your Trev right? lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I've read your journal, I latched onto you cos you've been on "the journey", and I really like your absolute honesty (a rare quality). I listen to you.
> 
> p.s. That doesn't mean I'm gonna [email protected] you off like Uriel does skinny Trev, you know I'm not your Trev right? lol


DAGNAMMIT !!! lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

have some more power reps lol...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay I worked it out almost spot on :-

I weigh 12-12 (81.64kg - 180 pounds) and am 5ft 9" tall.

My food is as follows :-

-238 grams of proteins

--61 grams of complex carbs

-132 grams of good fats

1946 total calories

Give or take two or three cups of tea per day (approx 120 calories). I drink lots of water.

I work off approx 400-500 calories a day in low intensity cardio and spend about 45-60 minutes on weights, although taking out downtime etc I bet in reality its 10-15 minutes actual lifting.

I have a salad box in the mornings that I munch thru-out the morning, no dressings, only thing in it thats not negative calories is 5 pimento olives.

This diet gives me a calorie deficit of 500 calories a day from my maintenance allowance of 2457, add a further deficit of 500 a day from cardio = 7000 calories a week lost, 1 pound of body-fat = 3500 calories.

I am not sure what balances I should be having, but I lost two pounds in the last 6 days and my energy levels feel great, my lifts are going well. The only problem I have is sleeping and a slight dull ache in my wrist from trying to joining the 100kg bench club ;-D

My grub works like this, proteins in red.

breakfast 2 scoops in water with a raw egg

Morning nibbles salad box with 2 x boiled eggs

lunch can of tuna with sweetcorn

afternoon meal a banana

dinner 240 gram rump steak with double fried eggs

I have a shake with water and a raw egg during the evening

Supper either 2 spoons cottage cheese with pineapple or three spoons of peanut butter.

I'm not really understanding much about the breakdowns of micro nutrients etc.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate scrap the raw egss, no use at all.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I have my shakes made with water, I put the egg in or I find them hard to drink, the eggs make them yummy ;-D


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> I have my shakes made with water, I put the egg in or I find them hard to drink, the eggs make them yummy ;-D


fair enough but nutrionaly they are useless.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not useless, just not as good as they could be if cooked/pasteurised.



Milky said:


> fair enough but nutrionaly they are useless.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a good day today, mixed it up cos its Saturday, had a banana and an egg protein shake for breakfast, had a great session at the gym, did an all over upper body mash, lots of reps @ light weight. Followed that up with a steak and two eggs, sipped another shake thru-out the afternoon, boiled eggs n salad for a snack this afternoon, just had a high protein home made chicken and chickpea curry for supper, its delicious and very healthy. Slightly heavy on the calories, but nothing to worry about.

Went for a nice ride on the bike, did 55 minutes just kept myself slightly out of breath, at one point I rode thru some of the floods down by the river with my trainers around my neck and my socks in my pockets ;-D

Had a couple more teas than normal but I reckon I can afford the calories ;-D

A good day.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunday,

Was hard to resist going to the gym this morning, My body said take a rest but my heart and head wanted to go do legs. I even sat here this evening thinking I could go out to the garage and do a light one, resisted, cant wait to get there tomorrow afternoon, gonna smash my legs into pieces. Also gonna take the time to work on my traps, I feel like they need a tweaking ;-D

Was eat all you want today, had two fried eggs on one slice of toast, full roast pork dinner, inc crackling, apple pie and custard, 4 chocolate eclair sweets (robbed from my mums sweet jar), loads of tea, 2 biscuits, I'm gonna have a bag of cheese n onion crisps shortly on bread n butter.

Made my packed lunch's for work for the next two days, the breakfast/morning salad boxes with the eggs are done, done the tunas for my lunch's, did them slightly different, slightly higher calorie but nothing to sweat over, split between two midday lunch's :-

1 tub cottage cheese n pineapple

2 cans drained tuna

1 pack cress

1 chopped red pepper

2 chopped gherkins (man I love these things)

Hope the next week goes as well as last week.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Great read man. Guna have to start my journal. I'll give it a go tomorrow


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

chris-taff said:


> Great read man. Guna have to start my journal. I'll give it a go tomorrow


good stuff, let me know where etc and Ill have a butchers.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning georgey porgey.. have a good week mate , and keep up on the diet... it does stil look a bit lacking to me but if its working for you then keep running with it (FOR NOW) lol....

have a good legs session bro i will catch up later.., im now off to work like a maniac on the M62 DOH !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had my blood taken at the quacks this morning, main test is for testosterone ;-D.

Got my bum-hole reamed at work, humping furniture all day, on the plus side I was late in cos of going to the Dr's and this week I finish at three, took the car for its MOT and it went straight thru ;-D

The food went really well (extras where three teas and a couple of celebrations, nothing to squeal about).

The gym session was magnificent. Utterly smashed my legs, they gave way when I walked away from my squats lol, did three sets of very heavy calf raises too, 5 heavy leg exercises. Very pleased indeed.

Did some major core work, inc shoulder balance leg dips, and three diff trap workouts, I think I might grow them for a bit ;-D

Did the 500 calories of cardio, I swear to God I didn't think I was gonna make it, there was sweat, snot and almost tears lol.

Had a hunk of rump steak, 240 grams with two fried eggs for my main dinner. I love steaks.

So far thats it ;-D

Flinty did you look at my macros and full breakdown?


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

just found this! good read i know what you mean about the cardio makes me want to cry thinkin about it lol! where in leicester do you train i'm also from leicester


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I train both at home and at the engine room in Thurmaston. I use the Engine room 95% of the time. What about you?


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

cool nvere been in there whats it like?i train at unique physique


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Had my blood taken at the quacks this morning, main test is for testosterone ;-D.
> 
> Got my bum-hole reamed at work, humping furniture all day, on the plus side I was late in cos of going to the Dr's and this week I finish at three, took the car for its MOT and it went straight thru ;-D
> 
> ...


where is it ???


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

james2011 said:


> cool nvere been in there whats it like?i train at unique physique


wheres that?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

here Mr Flint!

Okay I worked it out almost spot on :-

I weigh 12-12 (81.64kg - 180 pounds) and am 5ft 9" tall.

My food is as follows :-

-238 grams of proteins

--61 grams of complex carbs

-132 grams of good fats

1946 total calories

Give or take two or three cups of tea per day (approx 120 calories). I drink lots of water.

I work off approx 400-500 calories a day in low intensity cardio and spend about 45-60 minutes on weights, although taking out downtime etc I bet in reality its 10-15 minutes actual lifting.

I have a salad box in the mornings that I munch thru-out the morning, no dressings, only thing in it thats not negative calories is 5 pimento olives.

This diet gives me a calorie deficit of 500 calories a day from my maintenance allowance of 2457, add a further deficit of 500 a day from cardio = 7000 calories a week lost, 1 pound of body-fat = 3500 calories.

I am not sure what balances I should be having, but I lost two pounds in the last 6 days and my energy levels feel great, my lifts are going well. The only problem I have is sleeping and a slight dull ache in my wrist from trying to joining the 100kg bench club ;-D

My grub works like this, proteins in red.

breakfast 2 scoops in water with a raw egg

Morning nibbles salad box with 2 x boiled eggs

lunch can of tuna with sweetcorn

afternoon meal a banana

dinner 240 gram rump steak with double fried eggs

I have a shake with water and a raw egg during the evening

Supper either 2 spoons cottage cheese with pineapple or three spoons of peanut butter.

I'm not really understanding much about the breakdowns of micro nutrients etc.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

in wigston underground type gym bit like olympia


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats your stats n goals mate? Where is this taking you?


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

do you mean my goals mate?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya James, ya a power lifter, bodybuilder, strongman etc ;-D


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

bodybuilder really, been training for bout 5 years slacked off a bit last few months but getting back into it slowly as far as lifting stats go decline bench 130kg squat 140kg rack pulls 180kg all for 6+ reps never go lower than that really! how about yourslef?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Trying to build a better body after years of abuse hehehe, got pretty fat as you can see, but its all coming together nicely now ;-D


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

cool mate fair play for putting pictures up i still dont dare lol how often are you training?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

james2011 said:


> cool mate fair play for putting pictures up i still dont dare lol how often are you training?


Get your pics up mate. fcuk me havent you seen mine lol..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Do it James, you aint go nothing us lot on here aint had or got!

I generally train six days a week, one body part very hard everyday usually + cardio. Saturdays I try to go to the gym for an all over mash up using methods or machines that I generally don't use or try.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well was a strange one today, wife was rolling around the bed crying half the night about a bad back, fair play to her shes not one to wimp out and she had the day off which is very unlike her, slapping on the analgesic gel and pumping her full of pain killers, she seems a bit better tonight. Sleep last night was almost non existent. Got home from work at 3 and slept till almost 7 so its gonna be a late one tonight.

Diet went perfectly although I didn't have my banana (30 grams carbs down ;-( which I might have now ;-)).

Worked out in the garage tonight, and at last got to use my triceps bar properly for the first time, got it a couple of weeks ago :-










So I did the following (at 10pm lol)

3 x 10 triceps dips, nice and deep.

3 x 12 triceps press ups.

3 x 10 skull crushers (20kg)

3 x 10 standing triceps curls.

3 x 15 leg raises (roman chair)

3 x 40 ab roller crunches.

laying leg raises.

The triceps part of the workout was great, arms are burning nicely, I feel I should have done a little more but its pretty late and it took a bit of effort to got out there tonight.

I had a great steak, eggs and mixed green veg dinner at about 7.30ish, so I am gonna have a one scoop shake and a couple spoons peanut butter before bed. Not the best of days due to missing my cardio, but not the worst.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sleep was messy last nite due to the wife's bad back, but I felt rested so not all was lost. Diet today was perfect, managed to sneak another couple of steaks into the house!

Grub was spot on, give or take 50 calories about 1950 as required. Might up them next week if the weight loss go's to quick, don't want baggy skin.

Training went superbly, battered my chest.

Bench press 3 x 8 @ 70kg (found the real hard tonight, tried 100kg but not ready yet grrrrrrrr.

Bench press 2 x 8 @ 30kg and then empty bar extra wide grip to total fail.

Incline chest 3 x 8 @ 30kg wide grip.

decline chest 2 x 12 @ 30kg.

wide grip dips 3 x 10

3 x 8 @ 22kg preacher bench curls (wrists twinging)

3 pyramid circuits with bb curls and db curls, bb 20kg x 10, bb 10kg x 10, bb 5kg x 10, db curls 10kg to fail, 5kg to fail. <-three circuits

3 x 6 chin ups

3 x 10 28kg laying cable pulls

15 kg laying cable pulls to fail x 2

400 calories on elliptical strider

100 calories on rower.

The sweat was pouring out of me on the cardio, I almost gave up after the rower, but I got on the strider and pushed thru it to hit the target. There is no way failure is acceptable, I don't care what it takes I will lose a minimum of one pound a week, two is my ideal.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Good read mate! Seems like we have similar goals. I find swimming after working your legs is great and you burn just as much calories as you would on a bike or tread! Respect with the pics and keep it going! Will be staying tuned to this one! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

doing good their mate :thumb:

subbed


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for subscribing, it really really encourages me.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Do you sit down all day for your job?

only asking as even with little activity 1900Kcal a day should put you in deficit without all the resistance and cardio you do.

I know if I tried to go so low on Kcal diet, I would be failing and having cheat days every 3 or 4 days :blush:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

My days vary, but its usually humping stuff around with a bit of driving.

I eat the carbs in my macros for my workout, about an hour and a half before hitting the gym. I run approximately a 500 calorie deficit and try to do 500 calories worth of cardio per day to knock off 2 pounds of fat a week.

I added an extra 30 grams of carbs in tonight with my steak as this morning when I went for a crap I had to push my spine and kidneys back into my ass lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

just subbed to this. good luck mate. and good work so far


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

james2011 said:


> in wigston underground type gym bit like olympia


I'm often in wigston. Have to check it out!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

great read mate. you seem to be cracking right on it


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish I hadnt eaten all those pies and drank all that beer lol, mind you, I had a hell of a great time ;-D


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

let me no what you think mate really good in my opinion


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't worry too much about trying to break PB lifts when on a calorie deficit mate, they'll come in leaps n bounds when you get round to bulking. Keep up the good work!



George-Bean said:


> Grub was spot on, give or take 50 calories about 1950 as required. Might up them next week if the weight loss go's to quick, don't want baggy skin.
> 
> Training went superbly, battered my chest.
> 
> ...


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

you gota have a traet every now and then mate keeps you sane lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I know, but I want it all at once lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

james2011 said:


> you gota have a traet every now and then mate keeps you sane lol


I treated myself on Sunday and was gutted when I got on the scales ;-D


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Why would you get on scales after a cheat? Weigh before you have the cheat. Then weigh in a weeks time mate, won't be so disheartening.



George-Bean said:


> I treated myself on Sunday and was gutted when I got on the scales ;-D


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

soon drop back off


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I know I shouldn't, but I am a scales addict, every morning as soon as Ive p1ssed.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

i used to go by the scales but the mirror and a photo log is your best bet


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sod that, can be demotivating, especially if holding more water on some days for various reasons.



George-Bean said:


> I know I shouldn't, but I am a scales addict, every morning as soon as Ive p1ssed.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm pretty lucky, if there's no change or an increase it drives me on harder. Failure is not an option, my Dad would be ashamed of me.

I also use the mirror, I dunno where all this has come from in the last couple of years, but its not a bad thing.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I wish I hadnt eaten all those pies and drank all that beer lol, mind you, I had a hell of a great time ;-D


What the fcuk is this ????


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote Originally Posted by George-Bean View Post

I wish I hadnt eaten all those pies and drank all that beer lol, mind you, I had a hell of a great time ;-D



flinty90 said:


> What the fcuk is this ????


Thats how I got fat bretherin, I aint fell off the wagon.

Well its 730pm, I have overdone it today, gonna flop into bed for a few hours. Had a hard day at work then went fukken bananas at the gym, somehow I managed to spend almost three hours there, what was I thinking, almost fell off the strider at the end of my session. Ill take a nap and post up the details. I literally cant see straight ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well your last gym session sounds ok but im very dissapointed about the pies and berr tbf bro x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The pie and beers ended two years ago mate, I was saying if I hadn't eaten them I wouldn't be busting my nuts now on the cardio.

ok I gotta flop, Ill be on it a bit to update


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pm sent lol i misunderstood. good work mate x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Holy crap I needed that snooze, I have not worked out like that since I was a teenager 25+ years ago, it was marvelous and I clicked into "The Zone". So here's how the day went today :-

Diet has been 100% spot on, not so much as a single calorie out of place. I'm gonna look for a little more variety next week, but if the weight in is perfect I might just carry on and suck it up.

The workout, please don't yell at me about overdoing it, I just enjoyed it so much and felt superb.

3 x 30 sit ups (Russian)

3 x 10 roman chair leg raises

3 x 08 ab/core rips (I might have to video this one as I don't know its name)

3 x 10 25kg db side to side standing stretch's

2 x 03 45kg standing military shoulder press

3 x 05 35kg standing military shoulder press

3 x 06 20kg DB shoulder press <---------a new personal best, pretty chuffed with that.

3 x 10 wide grip pull-ups.

3 x 10 65kg front shrugs

3 x 10 45kg rear shrugs.

3 x max out 17.5kg db shrugs

3 x 10 15kg floor to overhead lat raises.

2 x 10 10kg lat raises (I ran out of steam at this point, I did a lot of stairs work today).

Cardio 45 minutes.

100 calories rowing HIIT

400 calories elliptical strider

I literally had nothing left when I go home, but I felt wonderful, I was really pleases with the 20kg seated db shoulder press's, I didn't expect any personal bests while cutting.

I got home, had a mug of tea, a single scoop protein and a 240 gram rump steak with two fried eggs on it, then I flopped out in bed for about 2.5 hours or so.

I would like to say thanks to those of you who read and comment on my journal, as I was doing my cardio I struggled at about the 300 calorie mark, but I couldnt give up and have to type that I failed, it gave me the drive to go on.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done on the PB mate :bounce:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice one mate, keep up the good work


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Holy crap I needed that snooze, I have not worked out like that since I was a teenager 25+ years ago, it was marvelous and I clicked into "The Zone". So here's how the day went today :-
> 
> Diet has been 100% spot on, not so much as a single calorie out of place. I'm gonna look for a little more variety next week, but if the weight in is perfect I might just carry on and suck it up.
> 
> ...


Great news bout ur diet mate. Im struggling like **** with mine, cant seem to get it right lol. its a bloody mess, but Im really happy uve got urs spot on buddy  . Its great when u get into the zone, time flies in the gym  . Thats amazing news bout ur PB, im chuffed as nuts for u bout that :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I think that the week before I started hitting the cut I spent more time working out the grub than I did working out at the gym, its so worth it.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Uve got it nailed now tho mate so worth it all. Ive got a week off next week, family holiday so no training and prob socking diet but im guna get my head on right after it lol. Its great to see tho, ill be looking forward to seeing ur whole weeks journal


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Enjoy the week off bretherin, take is as an opportunity to rest and recover 100%.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I will do  cheers buddy


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn I feel stressed and cant sleep now, EDF energy cleared out my bank, normally I pay £41 a month, they took nearly £900 this month, I am that mad I can barely speak.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Damn I feel stressed and cant sleep now, EDF energy cleared out my bank, normally I pay £41 a month, they took nearly £900 this month, I am that mad I can barely speak.


Why on earth they taken that much? The fukers tried upping my bill on estimates I was like no and cancelled the direct debit lol. Now they can stick me on a meter or come and read my meter every month and then bill me for exactly what I use. Robbing morons. I can't sleep either - 2 flipping blue bottles in my bedroom with they would stfu buzzing!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Why on earth they taken that much? The fukers tried upping my bill on estimates I was like no and cancelled the direct debit lol. Now they can stick me on a meter or come and read my meter every month and then bill me for exactly what I use. Robbing morons. I can't sleep either - 2 flipping blue bottles in my bedroom with they would stfu buzzing!


No idea, cant get hold of the dickheads till tomorrow, I'm utterly livid.

Thanks for visiting :-D Reps.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You must of underpaid for a while for them to take £900

We do a direct debit scheme and we send our readings to them online and they adjust our direct debit every few months


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well done on the workout George, but bad news about edf. Fcukers.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

That's rubbish news George. Surely they can't just do that without any prior warning?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fingers crossed its a mistake and you get your money back mate


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I actually saw something like this on that rogue traders or watchdog it may of been where energy companies were doing it to a lot of people. Might be worth looking for info on that show!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Damn I feel stressed and cant sleep now, EDF energy cleared out my bank, normally I pay £41 a month, they took nearly £900 this month, I am that mad I can barely speak.


Crap news mate, in a similar boat. I was with EON and moved house end of June and they are saying I owe them £750 however I usually only get charged £30 a month.The thing which makes me think 'im being screwed over is that in April I was 100 quid in credit meaning I have used £910 worth of energy when I would normally use £60 worth in the warmest months because there was a heatwave in March/April if I remember correctly. Joke mate. Let all the anger out in the gym bud!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Was a funny old day today, diet went well as normal so no complaints there.

Having a rest today, its Saturday tomorrow, I am gonna treat myself to a major session at the gym, gonna drop a couple of scoops of jack 3d and basically muller myself until I have to come home and go to bed for a couple of hours ;-D I love the monthly mash up, leaves me tingling.

I was thinking of doing low weights high reps, trouble is, when I get to the gym I get over excited and start banging on as much as I can do, I had to get a gum shield as I found I was spitting out tooth chippings, This sport ruins your teeth don't you think? Anyone else have this problem?

Sleep last nite wasn't great, the wife's rolling around all night crying with her back, I don't like it at all, shes never ill and never one to complain, shes thin but shes wiry n tough, anymore of it and she's going to the quacks.

EDF it seems can take when they want from your bank, as can anyone else whom you allow DD access! They say we ain't been paying enough, so now I feel like I been reamed out by Uriel lol.

Had a nice three hour nap this afternoon after work, anyone else a serial napper? Does it do us any good or is best growing time at night in longer stints?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've had a few people mention their gas bills have been stupidly high when I've been servicing their boiler. So could be big c0ck ups all round!

I'd love to be able to nap. I just can't seem to nod off quickly though, so never bother!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

If your good with pipes n sh1t you could make some great kit! Like a roman chair for instance.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't have time right now!!



George-Bean said:


> If your good with pipes n sh1t you could make some great kit! Like a roman chair for instance.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't be lazy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate you can make them return the money if they havent given you prior notice, l would also report them to the watchdog.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The reality is that if I gotta pay them I might as well take it on the chin! Not happy about that though, it seems wrong.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Really impressive weight loss mate, good work.

Subbed and keep it up.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Really impressive weight loss mate, good work.
> 
> Subbed and keep it up.


Thanks mate, I draw a lot from here, I recommend a journal to people trying to "do it".


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm wondering if I am holding water, I've been drinking gallons of water n tea and not pizzing much, feel a bit bloated too.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Thanks mate, I draw a lot from here, I recommend a journal to people trying to "do it".


A lot of people seem to praise the motivational powers of the journal. Started one also today, so will see how it goes.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Only just come across this...

Great work mate, weightloss is very impressive. Best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement mate ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay, I am up and about, Fatboy80's already bragging he's been out for a fast walk with the dog so I done a few press-ups, crunchs and squats, hell if I'm gonna be outdone by a guy named Fatboy today! lol.

Gonna hit the gym about 9:30.

Gonna spend a good part of the afternoon looking at my routine, I have a pretty sound one that I used for a while but recently I've been getting to the gym and pounding the hell out of myself day after day until I cant do another thing, this needs looking at, as pointed out 

4 hours sleep last night, not so good but pretty normalish, napped yesterday afternoon for a couple of hours.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Okay, I am up and about, Fatboy80's already bragging he's been out for a fast walk with the dog so I done a few press-ups, crunchs and squats, hell if I'm gonna be outdone by a guy named Fatboy today! lol.
> 
> Gonna hit the gym about 9:30.
> 
> ...


damn mate lol id be dead on my feet! what's getting a blast today in the gym mate?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George you need to stop napping in the day lol get some proper sleep at night ....

have a good day mate, and all i will say about your training style is find something that works for you mate and try not to take in everyone elses advice, we are all different , we all have different goals ..

you know what you need to do (BODYWISE) and as long as your sticking to a plan then you should see good results... Only when them results stop coming for you should you go and listen to other peoples advice IMO ...

even i still get confused with all the advice and ideas that i read but im learning myself to accept peoples advice , and use what i feel i need to and forget the rest until i may need to use it !!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

4hrs is worse than me. I usually at least get 5 or 6 lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay, I had a great routine going, I was doing two body parts 3 days a week (I'm gonna resurrect it and started this morning). What happened was I started training with two guys from work n different nights, I started hitting the weights and doing what they where doing instead of sticking to my routine, then after that I'd do my routine, I kinda got in the habit of being at the gym for 2-3 hours. My new rules are "If you wanna train with me then you do what I'm doing, (inc cardio nights). I had the routine sorted over two weeks, first week being push workouts, second week being mainly pull workouts with cardio in between. Ill look at it in a while and I'll throw it into the pit and maybe you guys can help me refine it, especially the cardio/core nights. One thing about spending so much time smashing myself to bits for the last few weeks is that my fitness level is thru the roof from what it was.

I worked out fasted this morning as I'm still hunting down the blubber. I just got back, was a good session, took some advice from a regular in the gym on my dead lift form, it needs attention and I am working on it.

Today

Abs

Back

Triceps

Felt great after, was in the gym for about 1.5 hours, bumped into a buddy he was doing chest and triceps (not heard it done that way before), spotted for him on his chest and we smashed the triceps together, Ill post the full workout up when Ive eaten and settled.

Went Aldi after, got eggs, salad, cottage cheese and gherkins, also the junk for my wife, pork pies and crap. Drove back with the roof down and Sinatra blasting out, felt a million dollars ;-D


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

i used to just do waht my mates were doing ended up doin the same muscle with not much rest between sessions you gota do what needs to be done to reach your goals totally agree if they wana train with you they do what u do


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, here it is, this is what I was doing, can we perhaps have a look at it and do some tweaking or modifying between us? I would appreciate critique and help. I spread my weights workout over three days, alternating between two weeks, one week pull the other week push. This worked well before I lost my way and went bananas. We can talk cardio and core for the in between days later. I have no idea where to fit in pull-ups and chin ups which I dearly love to do. The stuff in blue I definitely want to keep in. Nothing is unchangeable for the right reasons inc whole body-part moves etc.

Monday- Chest and Biceps

EZ Bar Curls

Concentration Bar Bell Curls

Flat Smith Press (wide grip)

Flat DB Press

Pec Dec

Chest Dips

Wednesday - Legs and Shoulders

Rear Deltoid Machine

Incline DB Press

Incline Reverse Flyes

Pulldown

Squat

Leg Press

Calf Extensions

Leg Curls

Friday - Back and Triceps

Barbell Dead Lifts (lower back/compound)

T-Bar Row (middle back)

Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows (middle back)

Weighted Triceps Dips (20k)

Skull Crushers

Triceps Push-down

Close Grip BB Press

Week two of the cycle :-

Monday- Chest and Biceps

Concentration Bar Bell Curls

EZ Bar Curls

Incline Smith

Flat Smith Press

Chest Dips

Incline DB Press

Week 2 Wednesday - Legs and Shoulders (push)

Standing Military Press

Shoulder Press

Side Lateral Raises

Squat

Leg Press

Calf Extensions

Leg Curls

Friday - Back and Triceps

T-Bar Row (middle back)

Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows (middle back)

Barbell Dead Lifts (lower back/compound)

Weighted Triceps Dips

Skull Crushers

Triceps Cable Pushdowns

Close Grip BB Press

I know this is a lot to look through and study, I would like to just say that I'm pretty much dedicated and your effort and time will not be wasted. When it starts taking shape as a routine Ill change the decided areas into green.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OK for a start mate the stuff in red just get rid of altogether, far too much going on there....

for triceps change the extensions for a tricep pushdown or cgbp !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Edited


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

also shoulders week 1 needs a press and week 2 needs a press taking out imo !!! either one swapped will be fine

i would also change chest mate in weeks 1 and 2

add in a DB press flat or incline on week 1 and take out the second smith press

then in week 2 add in a smith press and keep the db press flat or incline opposite to week 1 !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

also noticed you have pulldowns in your shoulder routine ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

also swap leg curls in week one or two for SLDL !!!

and thats as i see it would be a great 2 week rotational routine


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Monday- Chest and Biceps

EZ Bar Curls

Concentration Bar Bell Curls

Flat Smith Press (wide grip)

Flat DB Press

Pec Dec

Chest Dips

Wednesday - Legs and Shoulders

Rear Deltoid Machine

Incline DB Press

Incline Reverse Flyes

Pulldown

Squat

Leg Press

Calf Extensions

Leg Curls

Friday - Back and Triceps

Barbell Dead Lifts (lower back/compound)

T-Bar Row (middle back)

Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows (middle back)

Weighted Triceps Dips (20k)

Skull Crushers

Triceps Push-down

Close Grip BB Press

Week two of the cycle :-

Monday- Chest and Biceps

Concentration Bar Bell Curls

EZ Bar Curls

Incline Smith

Flat Smith Press

Chest Dips

Incline DB Press

Week 2 Wednesday - Legs and Shoulders (push)

Standing Military Press

Shoulder Press

Side Lateral Raises

Squat

Leg Press

Calf Extensions

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts

Friday - Back and Triceps

T-Bar Row (middle back)

Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows (middle back)

Barbell Dead Lifts (lower back/compound)

Weighted Triceps Dips

Skull Crushers

Triceps Cable Pushdowns

Close Grip BB Press


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats cos I am cute but stupid......


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Monday- Chest and Biceps
> 
> EZ Bar Curls
> 
> ...


just my opinion !!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Monday- Chest and Biceps

EZ Bar Curls

Concentration Bar Bell Curls

incline Smith Press (wide grip)

Flat DB Press

Pec Dec

Chest Dips

Wednesday - Legs and Shoulders

Rear Deltoid Machine

Incline DB Press

Incline Reverse Flyes

Squat

Leg Press

Calf Extensions

Leg Curls

Friday - Back and Triceps

Barbell Dead Lifts (lower back/compound)

T-Bar Row (middle back)

Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows (middle back)

Weighted Triceps Dips (20k)

Skull Crushers

Triceps Push-down

Close Grip BB Press

Week two of the cycle :-

Monday- Chest and Biceps

Concentration Bar Bell Curls

EZ Bar Curls

Incline Smith opposite to week 1

Flat Smith Press

Incline DB Press

Chest Dips

Week 2 Wednesday - Legs and Shoulders (push)

Standing Military Press

Side Lateral Raises

Squat

Leg Press

Calf Extensions

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts

Friday - Back and Triceps

T-Bar Row (middle back)

Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows (middle back)

Barbell Dead Lifts (lower back/compound)

Weighted Triceps Dips

Skull Crushers

Triceps Cable Pushdowns

Close Grip BB Press


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ok nearly there mate lol

Week 2 you still have 2 shoulder pressing moves in your routine only need one IMO...

also you still have pulldowns on shoulder day in week 1 ??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

oh and you have far too many tricep presses in both weeks . take down to 2 exercises each week 3 maximum and stagger the ones you have left over both weeks !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Monday- Chest and Biceps

EZ Bar Curls

Concentration Bar Bell Curls

incline Smith Press (wide grip)

Flat DB Press

Pec Dec

Chest Dips

Wednesday - Legs and Shoulders

Rear Deltoid Machine

Incline DB Press

Incline Reverse Flyes

Squat

Leg Press

Calf Extensions

Leg Curls

Friday - Back and Triceps

Barbell Dead Lifts (lower back/compound)

T-Bar Row (middle back)

Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows (middle back)

Weighted Triceps Dips (20k)

Triceps Push-down

Close Grip BB Press

Week two of the cycle :-

Monday- Chest and Biceps

Concentration Bar Bell Curls

EZ Bar Curls

Flat Smith Press

Incline DB Press

Chest Dips

Week 2 Wednesday - Legs and Shoulders (push)

Standing Military Press

Side Lateral Raises

Squat

Leg Press

Calf Extensions

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts

Friday - Back and Triceps

T-Bar Row (middle back)

Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows (middle back)

Barbell Dead Lifts (lower back/compound)

Weighted Triceps Dips

Triceps Cable Pushdowns

Close Grip BB Press


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

kk, edited out. (twice lol)

Its shaping up, I must have been really over doing it even before I added in all the stuff not listed.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> oh and you have far too many tricep presses in both weeks . take down to 2 exercises each week 3 maximum and stagger the ones you have left over both weeks !!!


like on different days?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so week 2 chest you need to put in incline DB press and get rid of incline smith press


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> like on different days?


i will edit for you lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Monday- Chest and Biceps

EZ Bar Curls

Concentration Bar Bell Curls

incline Smith Press (wide grip)

Flat DB Press

Pec Dec

Chest Dips

Wednesday - Legs and Shoulders

Rear Deltoid Machine

Incline DB Press

Incline Reverse Flyes

Squat

Leg Press

Calf Extensions

Leg Curls

Friday - Back and Triceps

Barbell Dead Lifts (lower back/compound)

T-Bar Row (middle back)

Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows (middle back)

Weighted Triceps Dips (20k)

Triceps Push-down

Close Grip BB Press

Week two of the cycle :-

Monday- Chest and Biceps

Concentration Bar Bell Curls

EZ Bar Curls

Flat Smith Press

Incline DB Press

Chest Dips

Week 2 Wednesday - Legs and Shoulders (push)

Standing Military Press

Side Lateral Raises

Squat

Leg Press

Calf Extensions

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts

Friday - Back and Triceps

T-Bar Row (middle back)

Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows (middle back)

Barbell Dead Lifts (lower back/compound)

Weighted Triceps Dips

Triceps Cable Pushdowns

Close Grip BB Press


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

would prolly be easier lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:



> Monday- Chest and Biceps
> 
> incline Smith Press (wide grip)
> 
> ...


T-Bar Row (middle back)

Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows (middle back)

Barbell Dead Lifts (lower back/compound)

I would go with that for 10 weeks , so 5 weeks of each routine and see how you go with current diet mate.. we can have a look at it then and revisit ...

on back day week 1 or 2 you could always replace t bar row with wide grip pulldowns or wide grip pull ups .. just as a last little change if not though then leave it like that for 10 weeks X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and that edit i have done for you also twists around your routines both weeks so for example first week on chest and biceps day you do chest first , 2nd week you do biceps first

etc !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Enough curling for biceps?

Where would I fit in pull-ups? I gotta have pull ups, they make me feel awesome, especially now I can do them, took me many months to haul my fat @ss up to that bar unassisted ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Given your aim is fat loss, as I understand it their are two ways to go, Heavy weight compound exercise to ensure you keep as much muscle as poss whilst burning fat with cardio or high volume, circuit training type resistance work

I am guessing your taking the latter route so did I miss what number of sets and reps will you be doing?

also will you be having short rest periods or even super-setting?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I go heavy every-time and I don't leave the gym until I have to tuck my testicles in my socks. I have been doing just about everything for 8-10 reps, when I cant manage to lift/push/pull on the last reps of the last set I put on a lower weight and pump it until I pop.

I been feeling pretty exhausted and over training so with help here I am getting my house in order.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I go heavy every-time and I don't leave the gym until I have to tuck my testicles in my socks. I have been doing just about everything for 8-10 reps, when I cant manage to lift/push/pull on the last reps of the last set I put on a lower weight and pump it until I pop.
> 
> I been feeling pretty exhausted and over training so with help here I am getting my house in order.


so that final routine hows that looking for you bro ??

adding in your pull ups to your back day instead of something else whatever you want to drop out


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> I go heavy every-time and I don't leave the gym until I have to tuck my testicles in my socks. I have been doing just about everything for 8-10 reps, when I cant manage to lift/push/pull on the last reps of the last set I put on a lower weight and pump it until I pop.
> 
> I been feeling pretty exhausted and over training so with help here I am getting my house in order.


so one working set of 8 reps for each exercise?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

So pullups are not to be done on the non weights nights?

They have to go in with back?

looking creamy mate, Ill have time to look at myself in the mirror in the gym now hehehe, I must have been busting my chops!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

no 8-10 reps 3 times until fail on the last set, then lower the weight and pump it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> no 8-10 reps 3 times until fail on the last set, then lower the weight and pump it.


then IMO even flinty's cut down version is a lot.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I know I am still a bit fat and not very large but I love to hit it hard (by my standards), you know when you can feel it coursing through you as you get that last rep in the air and you can feel the ends of your toes curling cos its the only place left where you can squeeze any more energy from to do it? I really do love it, I cant think of anything else all day except pushing it a bit more, today I did 3 x 10 really deep triceps dips with 20kg between my feet, I couldn't do triceps dips without the assist chair a month ago, It leaves me bouncing around all day. Flinty knows how it makes me feel, he gets me, I used to have a great job and now I'm a dogsbody, this sports given me something back and I think its because I give it my all ;-D

Does that make sense?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

subbed m8, back soon when I'm done reading your journo.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

and I'm done , good job m8, glad your finding balance in your workouts, Flinty done a good job I think in reducing what you had originally.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I know I am still a bit fat and not very large but I love to hit it hard (by my standards), you know when you can feel it coursing through you as you get that last rep in the air and you can feel the ends of your toes curling cos its the only place left where you can squeeze any more energy from to do it? I really do love it, I cant think of anything else all day except pushing it a bit more, today I did 3 x 10 really deep triceps dips with 20kg between my feet, I couldn't do triceps dips without the assist chair a month ago, It leaves me bouncing around all day. Flinty knows how it makes me feel, he gets me, I used to have a great job and now I'm a dogsbody, this sports given me something back and I think its because I give it my all ;-D
> 
> Does that make sense?


i think people know what your saying bro... but there also trying to give you the bast advice to achieve what you need to achieve....

I know what BB1989 is getting at aswell but like i said to you in pm mate you have to take snippets of advice from people that give it and try and work it into a routine or style that

A - your happy with

B - you can physically stick to and do

C - Gives you the results you require

and of them go astray and it makes it hard to stay focused ,

just try the routine we have worked out TOGETHER for next 10 weeks, dont deviate and dont do extra to that just the 3 sets of 8 - 10 reps and see how we go !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

BB1989 has many wise words (He also rescues maidens).

But on the days between weights I am still OK to do cardio and core work, such as abs, side to sides and whatnot?

Thank you for your help ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> I know I am still a bit fat and not very large but I love to hit it hard (by my standards), you know when you can feel it coursing through you as you get that last rep in the air and you can feel the ends of your toes curling cos its the only place left where you can squeeze any more energy from to do it? I really do love it, I cant think of anything else all day except pushing it a bit more, today I did 3 x 10 really deep triceps dips with 20kg between my feet, I couldn't do triceps dips without the assist chair a month ago, It leaves me bouncing around all day. Flinty knows how it makes me feel, he gets me, I used to have a great job and now I'm a dogsbody, this sports given me something back and I think its because I give it my all ;-D
> 
> Does that make sense?


What ever else you may or may not change, I hope your enjoyment never changes.

Perhaps I'm just old and haggard but I cant think of anything I take that much enjoyment in. I envy you


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I made us all dinner, but obviously Ill have to eat yours ;-D










240 grams rump steak very rare.

2 x fried eggs in EVOO.

Not a bad snack.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

No veg ???


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I only eat carbs before I workout (about an hour) I have a banana, or if I go for a pooh and I need a stick to bite down on. I have a big box of salad (and two eggs) with some olives in the mornings to give me natural fibre to lube up my motion ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I only eat carbs before I workout (about an hour) I have a banana, or if I go for a pooh and I need a stick to bite down on. I have a big box of salad (and two eggs) with some olives in the mornings to give me natural fibre to lube up my motion ;-D


Green veg dont count as carbs mate, more eneficial to have them in your diet than not... dont even count them as a carb source... it will cut down on the amount of sticks you need lol !!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I made us all dinner, but obviously Ill have to eat yours ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make me on George, and then get it to my house super fast please!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im a gonna start hitting the sprouts then, I love them, I've been having the odd mini bags of green veg from tesco,


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i have just had my 250 gram minced beef, 120 gram brown rice, brussels and broccoli it was very nice !!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i have just had my 250 gram minced beef, 120 gram brown rice, brussels and broccoli it was very nice !!


Can never get into Broccoli, tried many times, just find it boring/bland. If any1 knows any good tips on eating it let me know(while still keeping it healthy).


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Can never get into Broccoli, tried many times, just find it boring/bland. If any1 knows any good tips on eating it let me know(while still keeping it healthy).


grated cheese on it lol...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> grated cheese on it lol...


Lol, or 1 bit of broccoli with a 14" Meatfeast Pizza on it, this might be bearable!! hehe


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive eaten heavy stuff today, I had a fasted workout this morning, took a 3 scoop n egg shake for straight after the gym as I had to go shopping. Got home and had steak n two eggs, had two boiled eggs this afternoon, steak n eggs for my evening meal, gonna have peanut butter on rita faircloughs for supper or maybe cottage cheese n tuna. Had too many tea's today/.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Steaks galore mate, you just killed a cow and put it in the freezer?

I really want steak now, got 4 chicken breasts in fridge, those will have to suffice!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I smuggle them in, bit broke now that I was bummed in the ass (dry, bastards never even spat on my ass to make it easy on me) by EDF on my electricity/gas DD. I keep a bag of cheap £2.99 steaks in the freezer from Iceland as a cover story and I pop into either Tesco or the butchers each day and pick up a rump steak up so the wife don't know I am spending about £3 a day on a hunk of meat ;-D I get home first and gobble it down before I cook her fish fingers etc. I make her this kind of stuff, she thrives on it :-

This ones Easter Island :-










and not forgetting the old family favorite "Filthy wild monkey pie"










I have a gallery of them going back years, she look thru them at work and just lets me know what she wants, I am not gonna eat that crap lol but it keeps her happy.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

LMAO mate, that is totally class!!!!

Funny as fook!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


>


Bet she likes it when you heat things up and your pie pastry rises


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Weldone to you.. Keep it up.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheers mukkah.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George, re: the routine. I think for 2 months, ditch all direct arms work. Use the time you would've used doing them to add to your cardio. Your arms will get plenty of a beasting from all the other exercises. It's really worked for me. I know it's hard to not train arms, but it really does work.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm gonna stick to my routine, biceps once a week doesn't seem much, but when I was looking at it theres arm work in a lot of the stuff, like presses etc. Did ya note the finished article?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> I'm gonna stick to my routine, biceps once a week doesn't seem much, but when I was looking at it theres arm work in a lot of the stuff, like presses etc. Did ya note the finished article?


I glanced over it, will check in a mo. I do agree with a lot of what Flinty says. Things like pressing and dips etc it's so easy to over work the front delt and triceps.

My arms are defo bigger since not training them!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine are 15" at the moment around the widest point. I'm looking forward to my adventure. Tomorrow is cardio and core.

I am planning to do my core first, just a few stretch's and such.

Then I am gonna do 500 calories worth of low intensity cardio and thats it for the day.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I might measure mine, not done it before....oooeeerrr mrs!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Go for it ;-D I wanna grow, I been seeing other guys on here doing it and if another man can do it so can I ;-D


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> I might measure mine, not done it before....oooeeerrr mrs!


Just under 16".......Hold on, I'll just do my arms now....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Good lord lol ;-D


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Good lord lol ;-D


Sorry, millimetres, not inches! My mistake.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Right, I am gonna have my peanut butter and hit the hay, early night hopefully, gym at 9 ;-D must be home by 1030 ;-D

Its been a mega productive day, thanks for the help with my workouts and dietary advice, a whole new journey begins now and its gonna be interesting.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Night bro ...


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I really like your overall attitude and positivity towards training mate. Night night.



George-Bean said:


> Right, I am gonna have my peanut butter and hit the hay, early night hopefully, gym at 9 ;-D must be home by 1030 ;-D
> 
> Its been a mega productive day, thanks for the help with my workouts and dietary advice, a whole new journey begins now and its gonna be interesting.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Good Morning, and what a nice morning it is, no rain. Sunday weigh in and the news is as follows :-

12-11 So thats another pound gone, its working out to losing one pound every five days so far. I do think my hips feel kinda slightly less full, I think you guys will know what I mean, but anyhow three pounds lost will do nicely and I'm pleased as punch.

GONEGONEGONE GONE

Gym bags packed and ready, clean towel, fresh water. It doesn't open till 9.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work George, enjoy the gym session!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well done george 3 lbs is a great start....

what we want to do is make sure it stays consistent but we also keep filling you out with muscle too...

enjoy your gym session and ONLY do what we worked out ... put the weights up so your struggling to complete the last reps of the last set ....

let me know how you get on !!!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

mr Bean you look like curly watts

good going tho m8t keep it up!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I kept exactly to the plan and did it, felt like I was in and out of the gym like a whirlwind, 1 hour 20 minutes. I did a big session yesterday so its weights tomorrow, cardio only today as per plan.

Did some side slides, toe touching and bending and stretching my core area. (didn't batter my abs, did that yesterday).

100 calories burnt off on the rower.

400 calories burnt off on the cross trainer.

I don't even feel knackered either ;-D was very hard to walk away and not throw some metal around.

I got a 290gram chicken breast in the oven for breakfast, I did the cardio fasted and I could eat a horse and the rider.

Came home in style, roof down Sinatra blasting out, pity its only a 4 minute drive lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

just enough time for That's Life


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Breakfast was a whopping 350/400 calories (it is Sunday).

Oven steamed chicken breast 300/50 calories

micro wave steamed veggies 50 calories

It was tasty, nice and moist also packed with 87 grams of protein.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How did you oven steam it mate?


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I smuggle them in, bit broke now that I was bummed in the ass (dry, bastards never even spat on my ass to make it easy on me) by EDF on my electricity/gas DD. I keep a bag of cheap £2.99 steaks in the freezer from Iceland as a cover story and I pop into either Tesco or the butchers each day and pick up a rump steak up so the wife don't know I am spending about £3 a day on a hunk of meat ;-D I get home first and gobble it down before I cook her fish fingers etc. I make her this kind of stuff, she thrives on it :-
> 
> This ones Easter Island :-
> 
> ...


Have you ever considered buying your meat from a farm? I don't know what it's like round your neck of the woods but when I was still living oop norf I found buying a small cheap 2nd hand chest freezer and then stocking it up to the max every few months with pork/beef/chicken/turkey ect bought from a farm worked out cheaper than buying meat every few weeks from supermarkets, and that's also including the cost of the chest freezer as well. The farm I used to buy all my meat and poultry from also prepped the meat for me too. Diced, strips, steaks, breast fillets, the whole caboodle.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

faultline said:


> How did you oven steam it mate?


I wrap it in tinfoil with a tiddly bit of water in the bottom, then float the tinfoil in water in a pan and oven cook it, I take the foil off for the last five minutes to harden the outside slightly as everything else I eat at the moment is wet and slippy lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Steve the farm shops here cost more than Tesco, I have not been able to find rumps cheaper anywhere.


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

'tis a shame. Must be just a north thing getting el cheapo meato.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok my grubs ready for two days at work, and my dinner which I shall be eating as soon as I have done this entry (made a spare tuna cottage cheese mix):-

Vitamins, multivitamin, multimineral, Omega oil, cod liver oil, glucosamine, vit c, & tic tacs for breath lol

A double scoop chocolate protein shake with an egg for sipping thru the day.

I take a couple of boiled eggs with a mixed salad and measly 25grams of cheese. This is munched thru the morning as breakfast.

My lunch is tuna and cottage cheese mixed with chopped peppers, onion and gherkins. 200 calories, 38 grams protein

Banana as fuel for the gym.

A spare boiled egg in case I get hungry.

A scoop of jack 3d in case of an emergency energy drive before the gym.










I like to have my gym bag and food ready the night before.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dam your good, Ill knock up a turkey ham and boiled egg salad for my lunch in the morning just before I leave for work


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont like the idea of coming home from work and then going to the gym, something would happen that would keep me at home, like an unexpected visitor, a bill that stress's me out or something like that.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

you need a new phone,that razor is a bit dated now.and how many tic tacs are you on a day,remember they have 1.5 calories in them


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

All about the prep the night before George, you seem good with your food, i've not mastered that yet but will do soon.

I always get gym gear ready night before though and if I doing fasted cardio I put it right next to bed so that forces me to step over it to go for a gypsies first thing... then feel guilty and cardio ensues!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

If I don't have my grub with me then I wont be able to go all day with nothing to eat and you know what that means lol.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

McDonalds.... McDonalds... Kentucky Fried Chicken and a Pizza Hut!!!!

This about right George?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

lol, not quite, its been a long while since I went to any of those, but I am partial to fish n chips covered in mushey peas.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Havent had Fish and chips for ages, now KFC............ :rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I had KFC


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I had KFC


it tastes soooooooooooooo good


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I just had a boiled egg, I keep um handy and eat them like normal people eat toffees ;-D


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been thinking I might stop dieting as such... Still eat clean and regularly obviously with lots of protein but it really is taking over my life it feels at time and that's without training coming into it..


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been sat here for past 2 hours writing and reading posts, abotu 60% of which people are talking about foods... now really want to pop to local Sainsburys and get some Skittles... can't resist any longer...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

bodys are built in the kitchen, having said that as you unlike me are looking to add weight you don't need to count calories, just make sure you eat calorie dense high protien, and plenty of good fats


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm glad to experiment with diets. And after this week know I'm sensitive to carbs. When it comes to prepping in future il have more of an idea what I'm doing which can only be a good thing.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> lol, not quite, its been a long while since I went to any of those, but I am partial to fish n chips covered in mushey peas.


Oh yeah mate! Or curry sauce! Win!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Things are excellent for the best part. Went bed at 10:30pm last night woke up at 7pm, unheard of, thats two proper nights sleep on the trot. No napping in the afternoons.

Diet went spot on, not a single sin passed my lips, had my grub as made the night before, got in from the gym ravenous, had to have a three egg omelet as soon as I walked through the door.

Well now, the new workout, 2 new personal bests, Pec Dec up to 72.5 (5 reps) and flat dumb bell press 27kg(5 reps), pretty damned happy with that. Wrist was causing me a problem on the two bicep workouts, pushed thru it with slight disappointment but happy that I know I can and will do more. Felt great pumping those 27kg Dumb bells into the air!

Incline Smith 8x10kg - 8x30kg - 8x30kg - 5x35kg

Flat DB Press 10 x 10kg - 8 x 17.5kg - 8x22kg - 5x27.5kg

Pec Dec 10x57kg - 8x65kg - 5x72.5kg

Chest Dips (deep ones) 10 dips, 10 with 10kg between feet x 2, UN-weighted to fail 12(failed)

Wrist problem but still :-

EZ Curls 8x20kg x 3

BB Curls 8x20kg x 2 - 3x30kg

It also felt odd being home so early, mind you I know I have worked my chest.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

2 PBs :bounce:

you deserve the reps sent for that mate



George-Bean said:


> Went bed at 10:30pm last night woke up at 7pm.


over 20 hours sleep? :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You know it was a typo lol, 10:30pm - 7.00am.

Thanks for the reps ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so i presume you liked your first session bro ???

look if it gets too much by wednseday or thursday dont be scared to take an extra day to rest before you do next workout mate ...

keep it up let me know how it went


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

sorry to butt in your journal george.mr flint did you post in your journal about how to beat the plateau on bench?i didnt look back after i posted in your journal and its probably 30 pages away now.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> sorry to butt in your journal george.mr flint did you post in your journal about how to beat the plateau on bench?i didnt look back after i posted in your journal and its probably 30 pages away now.


TUT you snooze you lose bro lol ... i will try and find it for you mate but fcuk me it will be hard to find again now lol


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

happy hunting.will reward with reps lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I was under the impression I was working out with weights every other day? I'm more than happy to do it everyday ;-D Was thinking it was weights one day then cardio the next?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I was under the impression I was working out with weights every other day? I'm more than happy to do it everyday ;-D Was thinking it was weights one day then cardio the next?


yes it is mate but im saying if you still feel your not getting much rest between lifting days then dont be scared to have an extra days rest X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> happy hunting.will reward with reps lol


Reps please lol

here is my brief post about pyramids to get over plateus mate

on your exersise IE bench press do a pyramid for a few weeks mate

15 reps @ 30 kg

12 reps @ 35 kg

10 reps @ 40 kg

8 reps @ 50 kg

6 reps @ 60 kg

4 reps @ 65 kg

2 reps @ 70 kg

do that for a couple of weeks see if you can break through your threshold...

do all other movements 3 sets of 15 reps keep form good and keep weight as much as you can but still push the 15 reps for 3 full sets..

after a few weeks go back to your normal routine and i think you will find you have broken through your plateus mate !!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Reps please lol
> 
> here is my brief post about pyramids to get over plateus mate
> 
> ...


thanks matey.let rain the reps


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

dam,ill have to owe you.it says ive given out too much the last 24 hours lol.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

ill try this on thursday.did chest and bi's today.going for chest and bi's twice a week as of this week.7 days is too long


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Things are excellent for the best part. Went bed at 10:30pm last night woke up at 7pm, unheard of, thats two proper nights sleep on the trot. No napping in the afternoons.
> 
> Diet went spot on, not a single sin passed my lips, had my grub as made the night before, got in from the gym ravenous, had to have a three egg omelet as soon as I walked through the door.
> 
> ...


Really good work on the 2 new PB's George!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I was under the impression I was working out with weights every other day? I'm more than happy to do it everyday ;-D Was thinking it was weights one day then cardio the next?


I do 2 days weights in a row then hav 1 day off

then do 2 more days in a row then hav 2 off

as long as your not doing same body parts nxt day

there sould be no problem GB r kid


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well was a hell of a struggle today with food, was famished all day long, managed to hold out and didn't cave in, at one point I had a bar of Bournville in my hand at the petrol station when I went to fill up but I put it back and had Tic Tacs instead (God knows I need them lol). The cardio went well at the gym 400 calories on the strider, 100 calories on the rower and 50 calories on the summit climber. (I noticed my time was up on the rower by seven seconds, I'll be making that good on Thursday). Dinner was a four egg omelet with peas. I couldn't face my evening shake tonight after the omelet I think it left me podged, weird considering it is not that big a dinner and I got home starving.










Made my grub for the next two days, the two salad boxes as normal and Tuna salads for lunch (no sauces). Same as Monday and Today more or less but consistency seems to work. I packed in the tuna salad mix as its legs day on Wednesday and I'm planning on smashing them hard. Got fresh salmon lined up for after the workout ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well done on resisting the temptation mate, but bieng straving is not a good thing to be feeling , at the end of the day if you feel hungry you have already gone too long without food or enough food..


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

omelettes are a good filler mate.but my goals are different to yours.i made myself a 10 egg omelette the other day,it was a monster and loaded with bacon,cheese,tomatoes,spring onion and other stuff.

keep up your good work matey  stay away from the bournville


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bournville :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, I am gonna fill up my lunch box more, its no good being hungry and there's no need for it. I hadn't got my spare boiled egg with me today, I ate it last night lol.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Yeah, I am gonna fill up my lunch box more, its no good being hungry and there's no need for it. I hadn't got my spare boiled egg with me today, I ate it last night lol.


all gud apart from the pea's i h8t them there the devils bogie's lol

don't go hungry m8t no nd your muscles need to be fed to grow (just not with pea's) :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Simspin said:


> all gud apart from the pea's i h8t them there the devils bogie's lol
> 
> don't go hungry m8t no nd your muscles need to be fed to grow (just not with pea's) :lol:


My brother in law has a pea phobia mate no sh1t lol he cant eat foods that are round !!! wieeerd


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Can never get into Broccoli, tried many times, just find it boring/bland. If any1 knows any good tips on eating it let me know(while still keeping it healthy).


smother them in cheese sauce


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Well done mate. An improvement from your avi pic!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just catching up mate...looks like all's going well! ur heads in the rite place anyway, keep it up buddy :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> My brother in law has a pea phobia mate no sh1t lol he cant eat foods that are round !!! wieeerd


Lol its not the roundness with me it's the evil peaness :lol:

edit: just read that bk it looks like penis ha har there bad too!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Holy ****, what a session on the legs. Flinty your advice is absolutely transforming my lifting. Bestbefore1989 your videos gave me the "go for it big" confidence.

Shoulders and Legs :-

Rear Delt Machine 8x40kg - 6x45kg - 6x45kg - 5x50kg fail.

DB Shoulder Press 8x14kg - 8x20kg - 8x20kg - 6x20kg fail. 2.5kg increase on PB

Incline Rev Flyes 10x5kg - 8x7.5kg - 5x15kg - 10x5kg fail.

Felt my shoulders wasn't the best tonight, but worked them hard, satisfactory. Legs on the other hand, a different story :-

Leg Curls 10x50kg - 10x50kg - 10x50kg - 4x60kg fail.

Leg Press 10x142kg - 10x142kg - 10x174.5kg - 6x174kg fail. <-new best by 32.5kg

Calf Extensions 10x100kg - 10x120kg 10x135kg <--last time I did these it was under 100kg.

Squats.

10x35kg warm up

30x42kg half body weight fitness test (up 2 squats aiming for 50 squats at half body weight)

8x120kg <---look I did over 100kg lol.

8x134kg

6x134kg fail

rested

[email protected]

My squats jumped up from 80kg to 130kg, legs feel like a fireman's hose is pumping thru them, they are literally glowing lol, cant believe it, I am gonna try for 150kg next time.

I'm utterly fired up with my squatting.

Working out like a nutter every day was definitely wrong for me, the numbers are speaking for themselves.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Grub went spot on today, the extra tuna salad chop in my box kept the hunger pangs away, had this beautiful steamed salmon fillet, on a bed of mushrooms and salad for dinner :-

165 grams

306 calories

48 grams protein










Was very tasty.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work on the squats George.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> My squats jumped up from 80kg to 130kg


Wow, mate that is impressive. Well done


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Bournville :drool: :drool: :drool:


Added to the cheat day list :drool:

Doing amazing George! Following your footsteps with the low carbs, how are you finding it?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

All good today, diet spot on, plenty enough to keep me full, legs are sore from squatting, but not as sore as when I first did them after a few weeks of neglect a while ago. It seems to me that once a week also helps prevent soreness.

Watched the BBC program about implements etc, nothing really applied to me, I don't use BCAA's or energy drinks to hydrate. I just use protein shakes to keep my protein levels high.

Cardio was good, 100 calories on the rower, 400 calories on the strider. Abs where brutal, 3 x circuit on them total 9 hard exercises.

Had a 309 gram steak for dinner, double fried egg, salad and mushrooms. Was delicious.










Tomorrow mornings grub, salad box with 2 x boiled eggs, plenty of pickles, need to go shopping for salad stuff. Made a fresh salmon mix for my lunch tomorrow, sweetcorn, peas and low cal hot salsa, looks substantial.










All good today!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

George! Hello  all looking great, as usual (jealous lol)

So uummmm u want to give me a diet plan I heard


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I do? I am the least qualified lol

I am thinking about giving up the peanut butter on Rita Faircloughs just before bed, nearly 200 calories, lot of calories for a small amount of proteins even if they are casein protein.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Nooo all your good looks nice!

I still feel like I don't know what I'm doing think that's part of why I've been so rubbish this week.

Ummm what's casein?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its slow release proteins, kinda like a slow burning fire in your tummy during the night, cottage cheese and peanut butter seem to be the best ones.

and trust me, I have no idea what I am doing, Flinty is keeping his eye on me in case I make any stupid mistakes, I'll tell you one thing though, if my scales read what I hope they do tomorrow morning I am having a double lamb burger with double melted cheese as a reward. If not it will be another tin of tuna ;-(


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fingers crossed for u  I'm sick of tuna  I've never really liked tuna anyway but now I hate it... But still eat it obv lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I won't have the burger even if I make the weight, its just fanciful wishful thinking lol. I am saving myself up for a full Sunday dinner. Its quite hard to resist as my wife loves junk food, I did her another Super Snack Scooby Snack for her dinner tonight and tomorrow shes asked for Hindu Funeral Pyre. That girl can eat and eat and not put an once on.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

How much weight have you lost in total now?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I won't have the burger even if I make the weight, its just fanciful wishful thinking lol. I am saving myself up for a full Sunday dinner. Its quite hard to resist as my wife loves junk food, I did her another Super Snack Scooby Snack for her dinner tonight and tomorrow shes asked for Hindu Funeral Pyre. That girl can eat and eat and not put an once on.


I don't know how u deal with making that stuff and not snapping!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning george. interested in how weigh in goes today. but still dont want you to live and die by the scales. there a poor indicator of progress... hope all is well. hows clothes fitting. how you looking in mirror how do you feel. all better indicators than scales x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

can we expect some soft porn pics today  how ya feeling today?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

> Fatboy80 said How much weight have you lost in total now?


Yay, another load of blubber gone, another pound in five days and it was flickering on 12 stone 9 so prolly nearly 2 pounds;-D So thats 4 pounds in 20 days.

GONE
View attachment 88897
GONE
View attachment 88897
GONE
View attachment 88897
GONE
View attachment 88897
GONE



> Flinty said :-
> 
> Morning george. interested in how weigh in goes today. but still dont want you to live and die by the scales. there a poor indicator of progress... hope all is well. hows clothes fitting. how you looking in mirror how do you feel. all better indicators than scales x


Weigh in brilliant, another pound gone in five days, yippee, sensible rate of loss. Clothes are getting looser around the middle ;-D I'm sure my muscles look bigger but they measure the same (They are only little anyway) and I can see the first of my abs starting to appear just under the chest bit of my ribcage, holy sh1t there's abs under there lol. Feel pretty great, esp now my lift weights are up thru the roof, I been positively bouncing around after the squatting, just in case you forgot I squatted 130kg lol ;-D

I am putting this into perspective for myself, from starting off just over two and a half years ago :-

262500 calories. (yep, over a quarter of a million burnt off)

Five and a half stone and falling. How did I get so fat!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got back from the Gym, back aches like a good un. I need to work on my form for dead-lifts, gonna study this as I know I have not got it right. The gym was rammed full of youths getting themselves pumped up before going into town. Was hard to get on the stuff in the free weights room.

BB Dead Lifts

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

3 x 15kg fail.

T-Bar Row.

10 x 20kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

8 x 35kg fail.

Couldn't get near a barbell so did seated row machine.

Seated Row

10 x 50kg

10 x 60kg

8 x 65kg

6 x 72.5kg fail.

Triceps dips (full depth)

10

10 +10kg on belt

10 +15kg on belt

8 + 15kg on belt fail.

10

Triceps Push downs

8 x 24kg

8 x 24kg

8 x 24kg

4 x 32kg fail.

Not the best workout, was very tired tonight, pushed thru, satisfactory apart from the dead lifts, Ill practice this on an empty bar in the garage.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Morning george. interested in how weigh in goes today. but still dont want you to live and die by the scales. there a poor indicator of progress... hope all is well. hows clothes fitting. how you looking in mirror how do you feel. all better indicators than scales x


Beat me too it, fu*k the scales right out the window !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you read 'starting strength'? good stuff on the deadlift in there. or look up mark rippetoe on youtube.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

chilli said:


> Have you read 'starting strength'? good stuff on the dead lift in there. or look up mark rippetoe on youtube.


no mate, I'll look into it, to be honest I am a little disappointed in myself, Ive spent a lot of time trying to make sure the form I use for working out is good, now I've got bad form in dead lifts (thinking I had it right) and I was finding it very hard to break the bad habit. One of the lads at the gym spent time with me getting it right but I felt awkward and sore after and still didn't feel right.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Grub went perfectly today, everything eaten as prepared with no "extra's" ;-D

Steak, peas, salad, Brussels sprouts, broccoli.










The wifey had Hindu Funeral Pyre :-










I really don't know why shes not enormous!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

she might not be fat mate but her fcukin insides must not be thanking her for all the sh1t she eats as good as it all looks !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, to be honest, after 2 years of eating good food I don't fancy fish fingers full of fish guts, burgers full of cows bumholes or sausages full of cows udders etc. If I have a burger I make it myself from scratch.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> no mate, I'll look into it, to be honest I am a little disappointed in myself, Ive spent a lot of time trying to make sure the form I use for working out is good, now I've got bad form in dead lifts (thinking I had it right) and I was finding it very hard to break the bad habit. One of the lads at the gym spent time with me getting it right but I felt awkward and sore after and still didn't feel right.


You can't fcuk around with deads and squats. It's worth putting the time in. I only use very light weights with them. Just inching up a little attainment.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

chilli said:


> You can't fcuk around with deads and squats. It's worth putting the time in. I only use very light weights with them. Just inching up a little attainment.


Sound advice mate, its what I done with everything else, thought I was doing the dead lift right, now I have a bad habit to break, Ill practice hard with little or no weight.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

LOL, i love the food you make for your missus George, very Artistic!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George, try and get someone to take a short vid of your dead lifting form, and whack it on here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

Those plates of food look amazing m8! Starving now you git haha


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Fatboy80 said:


> George, try and get someone to take a short vid of your dead lifting form, and whack it on here.


Im too ashamed at the moment lol. but Ill try, feel a bit of a nob tbh.

Cardio was good today, 500 calories and lots of stretching. Did 20 mins of yoga, nothing too fancy but it does leave me feeling taller lol.

I've had a thrilling week with everything, I'm really excited about going for the 100kg bench press on Monday, I feel if I can do it it will be a milestone and a turning point. I'm going to rest for it tomorrow and its a big feed day, carbs in the form of roast taters, cooked until they are black with fluffy tater in the middle. It's been one of the best weeks.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Treated myself to some plates today ;-D 4 x 10kg from Tesco.










Also got round to making some attachments for my pull-down. Made the straight bar a while ago.










Had steak and eggs for breakfast today, with mixed peppers n onion and salad.










Drank a lot of tea today, had omelet for evening meal and 6 boiled eggs thru-out the day.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I need to make a cable attatchment similar to that bottom one. How'd ya make it bud? Wanna make me one? Will pay you in your fave currency... Boiled eggs!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The single pull rope?

Ill knock you one up if ya want one.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah the single rope pull, but I need one that has a clip on each end. It is to fix free weights onto my pinch Block I made. On my phone at the moment but will be posting some photos of my man cave 2moro and wil try explain it better. Then get your thoughts.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

No worries. If you show me a picture of what you want I'll prolly be able to make it.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers bruiser, will talk more 2moro. Shattered, goodnight!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning all, feed up day. I'm having cornflakes with wild berries. There's gonna be some face stuffing today :-D


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

that looks nice

mine consists of

Barley wheat grass

impact whey shake

fish oils tabs

multi vitamin tab

4 scrambled eggs

and its the weekend a slice of buttered toast

so yours looks real nice


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Flintys just ****ed on my bonfire, I thought I could gorge out, but apparently not. When I read on the other thread the toaster had just popped up with three crumpets, now the wife's having them, [email protected]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

HAHAHAH where in your wildest dreams did i post eat as much as you like today George lol ??? show me you crafty little cnut !!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nothing wrong with a cheat meal every now and then. Im going to the cinema today, it does not happen often and there is no way I am going to go without Butterkist :drool:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> HAHAHAH where in your wildest dreams did i post eat as much as you like today George lol ??? show me you crafty little cnut !!!


I dunno to be honest, for some reason I thought I would be spending the day pigging out and relaxing. I went Tesco's yesterday and bought a shed-load of Goodies.

Not a feed up day

Not a carb up day

Damn what a disappointment.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> nothing wrong with a cheat meal every now and then. Im going to the cinema today, it does not happen often and there is no way I am going to go without Butterkist :drool:


yes but a cheat meal was fine, lol i didnt think he was going to eat a 3rd world country into fcukin starvation today lol !!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Greedy Cnut


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I dunno to be honest, for some reason I thought I would be spending the day pigging out and relaxing. I went Tesco's yesterday and bought a shed-load of Goodies.
> 
> Not a feed up day
> 
> ...


yes a refeed for a couple of hours mate not alllllllllll day lol !!! the roast dinner with all the trimmings was your chance to carb up and a pudding was a treat .. job done ...

you will put all your weight back on mate with a full day of binging .... and if you feel you need to spend all day binging then there is something wrong with your weekly food intake bro (on a serious note)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I just thought it was a free for all, like it would be good for me, wife's happy, shes got crumpets, jelly n ice cream, apple pie and double cream, full Sunday dinner, spotted dick and vanilla custard, a bar of Bournville and a tiger loaf.

I was gonna make sure I didn't miss any essential nutrients!

Glad I mentioned before rather than after, I'd have been in tears if I went back up on the scales, fortunately in all seriousness there's not too much damage done.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't do what I did yesterday then! 5600 kcals, carb meal turned into a carb day, I'm confident I'll still be lighter next weekend


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> Don't do what I did yesterday then! 5600 kcals, carb meal turned into a carb day, I'm confident I'll still be lighter next weekend


Recently everyday has been a carb day for me, on the plus side, plenty of energy for the gym!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Recently everyday has been a carb day for me, on the plus side, plenty of energy for the gym!!


this is fine when your already quite lean bro..


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> this is fine when your already quite lean bro..


So not fine in my case then... diet starting 2moro... as always!!! lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweat said:


> So not fine in my case then... diet starting 2moro... as always!!! lol


you dont look bad at all mate to be fair.. (or you fishing for compliments you girl ) lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you dont look bad at all mate to be fair.. (or you fishing for compliments you girl ) lol


Haha, never... :whistling:

Think the lighting in my avi is kind to me, my gut is rather on the large side. Will sort it soon though, BF measurements have been ranging from 14.5-18.5% depending on which method I use. I defo think I am on the higher end of the scale. Either way, would love to be able to see any semblance to a six pack, even a 2 pack would be great at some point in next few months.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I do a type of leg lower/raise that makes your top four abs pop out in a real quick space of time even if fat like me, I'll try to video it as I don't know what its called.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> I just thought it was a free for all, like it would be good for me, wife's happy, shes got crumpets, jelly n ice cream, apple pie and double cream, full Sunday dinner, spotted dick and vanilla custard, a bar of Bournville and a tiger loaf.
> 
> I was gonna make sure I didn't miss any essential nutrients!
> 
> Glad I mentioned before rather than after, I'd have been in tears if I went back up on the scales, fortunately in all seriousness there's not too much damage done.


Think I am missing something, did you post your intended feed in another thread ?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It was gonna be a general all day pig out lol, thought it was the right thing to do.

Had my Sunday dinner and pudding. Roast chicken, taters, cauliflower, broccoli, gravy and one Yorkshire pudding. Spotted dick and custard. (three bowls of cornflakes, half a pack of bourbons and a flapjack where my only mistake this morning so not too bad).

Went straight back on the wagon after. The wife is in bed sleeping it off with a belly so big it looks like it needs lancing by a surgeon lol. She ate all the crap I was going to. To be honest, after Sunday dinner I don't think I could have eaten anymore, I still feel rammed and have not even been able to manage to get a shake in me.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I admire your will power mate. I have none so I have to avoid temptation or I give in to it


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I admire your will power mate. I have none so I have to avoid temptation or I give in to it


I'm done with being fat mate its that simple.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> I'm done with being fat mate its that simple.


Amen to this brother.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am ashamed to confess but what I find it this;

When I am fat as in proper fat I have the will power as I hate my body more than I love food.

I would love to be slim, have a 6pack etc. The problem is that long before I get there my will power wanes.

My current body shape is no where near what I want, the problem is that in my eyes I am not currently fat, I am just not fit.

What then happens is that I no longer hate my body shape, its just not what I want, however I do still love food so I am so much more likely to give in to temptation.

so my aim is simple, as I know I cant resist temptation I must avoid it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am ashamed to confess but what I find it this;
> 
> When I am fat as in proper fat I have the will power as I hate my body more than I love food.
> 
> ...


I have fu*ked about for yrs mate and now at 42 l have never been more determind.

Scarb has guided me this time and its the best money l could have ever spent.

IF you want to push it to the next level then use someone like Paul, they give you structure and discipline that some of us lack.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You can still love food, I do, but love a new and different kind of food.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> You can still love food, I do, but love a new and different kind of food.


I love chicken, rice, peanut butter, cocopop rocks, omellettes, steak and what ever else Paul writes on my diet sheet.

I MAKE myself love it !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> I love chicken, rice, peanut butter, cocopop rocks, omellettes, steak and what ever else Paul writes on my diet sheet.
> 
> I MAKE myself love it !


cocopop? Whats that?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> cocopop? Whats that?


kids cereal mate for after workout for a guess or before ??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> cocopop? Whats that?


I have 50 grammes cocopop rocks immediatly post work out mate, high GI carbs straight into the muscle IIRC.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll go nibble some lettuce lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

OK, packed lunch's done for two days, pretty much routine stuff now,

Pile of various vitamin pills.

2 boiled eggs and salad for breakfast/morning nibbles.

Tuna, cottage cheese, sweetcorn, chopped peppers, onion and a bit of salad for lunch.

Banana for pre-workout mini carb boost (going for the 100kg press tomorrow).

Emergency boiled egg in case I get hungry 

2 scoop shake and a scoop of jack3d in case I get heavy legs after work!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Diet was good and clean today.

Workout was good, didn't make anywhere near the 100kg bench, I reckon a bit of a while yet.

Chest

flat smith. warm up sets : bar, 10kg, 20kg.

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 45kg x 3

4 x 75kg

4 x 75kg fail

incline db press

light warm up sets, 5kg x 15, 10kg x 15

8 x 20kg

8 x 20kg

8 x 27kg

7 x 27kg fail

chest dips 4 x 10, very deep and smooth.

Biceps. Still having problem with wrist but managed the following :-

EX Bar curls

20 x 15kg x 3 sets

Laying bicep pulls

8 x 28kg x 4 sets

6 x 34kg fail

Dinner tonight was steak, eggs and salad for me :-










The wife opted for Frog on a Log with baked beans.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

George mate, can you be my personal chef, I am shiz at cooking/prepping, it seems your calling in life!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I find it hard cooking two different dinners every night.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I find it hard cooking two different dinners every night.


So would I! U deal with temptation unbelievably well!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

My taste in food has changed which helps, also I am done being fat, its coming off nice n steady.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> My taste in food has changed which helps, also I am done being fat, its coming off nice n steady.


Me and you against the world brother !!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:crying: :crying: I LOVE toad in the hole but its a big :nono: :nono:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive cut her down to three sausages.

I'm not happy with her right now, when she took out the sausages this morning she didn't shut the freezer door properly, there's a mountain of grub to throw away cos its defrosted, all my chicken and fish.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Ive cut her down to three sausages.
> 
> I'm not happy with her right now, when she took out the sausages this morning she didn't shut the freezer door properly, there's a mountain of grub to throw away cos its defrosted, all my chicken and fish.


Easy accident to have though george!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Ive cut her down to three sausages.
> 
> I'm not happy with her right now, when she took out the sausages this morning she didn't shut the freezer door properly, there's a mountain of grub to throw away cos its defrosted, all my chicken and fish.


LMAO, cut her down to 3 sausages!!!! I love reading your posts about food, especially relating to your missus!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep. I am disappointed, not angry. It's not like she did it on purpose ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweat said:


> LMAO, cut her down to 3 sausages!!!! I love reading your posts about food, especially relating to your missus!


That girl can eat and she has a six pack, she eats n sleeps, its got to be genetic.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Ive cut her down to three sausages.
> 
> I'm not happy with her right now, when she took out the sausages this morning she didn't shut the freezer door properly, there's a mountain of grub to throw away cos its defrosted, all my chicken and fish.


you light the BBQ and if I jump in my car now I'll be with you in 2 and a half hours. Its not cheating if you planned to eat it and Its a shame to waste it :innocent:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive shut the door on it for the moment, its got to be binned, cant risk it with chicken n fish.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

recording my diet and have a daft question I fried 500g of 85% lean mince beef and then drain it before serving. Can I deduct the total 75g of fat from my diet log?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

hmm, I'd weight it after cooking n draining. I also scold off cooked mince with boiling water from the kettle.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sorry I'm a bit late George. Just seen you had a journal. Subbed.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Ive shut the door on it for the moment, its got to be binned, cant risk it with chicken n fish.


if the chicken smells ok just cook it all off mate and eat it when u can.but yes bin the fish


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

There's 40/50 home made curry's too. I spent hours measuring out all the stuff to keep it healthy, every now n then I mass produce to fill the freezer. Bugger lol.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

all round yours for a curry party then


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

bit of a bummer mate.hope you spanked the missus bum!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

pics of spanked bum or no spanked bum..... :lol:


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

You've made some great progress so far man.

Also...

... you have the same food scales as me!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Ive cut her down to three sausages.
> 
> I'm not happy with her right now, when she took out the sausages this morning she didn't shut the freezer door properly, there's a mountain of grub to throw away cos its defrosted, all my chicken and fish.


aww sh!temare mate! how much went to waste?


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey george. hows it goin? I see ur doin good as always, gutted bout the freezer mate.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, been absent for a couple days, been pulling in 12hour shifts at work, nearly half killed me in the heat of the hospitals. I've also taken the executive decision that whilst it was so hot I would take two days off of the gym, Monday nearly half killed me with the heat ;-D

Diets going really well, had steamed salmon fillet this evening with a few veggies. Went to ASDA to restock the freezer, £80 and it only half filled it. I reckon the freezer accidents hit us for about £140 ish.

I feel like I am changing shape. looking forward to Sundays weigh in........


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Im only struggling with the heat at nite, its horrid lol. Mate thats so gutting for u bout the freezer  how was the steamed salmon? dont do salmon but sounds nice  Mate thats great news bout ur shape changing u happy with it then


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good to hear your making progress mate. I hope the scales are good to you on your weigh in.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

There are things I recently learn't about food mate, couple of excellent tips, you may know them but just in case :-

When you cook a steak get the frying pan red hot, put some olive oil on a plate and wipe the steak around the plate, oil the steak not the pan. Makes a world of difference. For some reason the steak is 100% juicier.

Cook salmon in a small tupperware tub, just put it in, add a little boiling water and cook for three minutes, take out and the tub sort of contracts and the salmon sucks the steam in, eat after a couple minutes, perfect.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I wish I was a better healthy cook.

I make a mean toad in the hole and my corn-beef hash is yummy but the only thing I have ever done with salmon is serve it on toast


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I wish I was a better healthy cook.
> 
> I make a mean toad in the hole and my corn-beef hash is yummy but the only thing I have ever done with salmon is serve it on toast


I am going to pretend thats not in my journal mate lol. Salmon on toast, ye gods!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Any good tips for tuna steaks George?

I'm getting a bit sick of baking it in lemon juice.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Not had tuna steaks before, I'll try to get some if I remember and see what I can do. But if your sick of them make a change and have something else.

Try this :-

Yorkshire pudding batter mix with two eggs added (instead of one).

chop a chicken breast into chunks about the size of a matchbox and put it into boiling water for five minutes, take it out and dry it on a tea towel.

get the frying pan (or wok) hot, add a couple teaspoons of olive oil, dip the chicken in the batter and throw it into the wok until its golden brown.

To make a full meal, when the chickens brown throw in a bag of beansprouts and any FINE chopped veg. (don't forget when cooking veg, the softer the veg the later you add it, so if your adding beansprouts and fine chopped carrot you would add the carrot first as its harder. Don't be a typical guy and chop everything and throw it all in at one lol).

You can add to the batter, stuff like chili powder, curry powder etc, if you want to add mustard etc then throw some of the batter mix away so you save on adding mustard, no point making a huge bowl of batter ;-D


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Not had tuna steaks before, I'll try to get some if I remember and see what I can do. But if your sick of them make a change and have something else.
> 
> Try this :-
> 
> ...


I'm going to give that a try Saturday mate. Cheers George, have some reps.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> There are things I recently learn't about food mate, couple of excellent tips, you may know them but just in case :-
> 
> When you cook a steak get the frying pan red hot, put some olive oil on a plate and wipe the steak around the plate, oil the steak not the pan. Makes a world of difference. For some reason the steak is 100% juicier.
> 
> Cook salmon in a small tupperware tub, just put it in, add a little boiling water and cook for three minutes, take out and the tub sort of contracts and the salmon sucks the steam in, eat after a couple minutes, perfect.


Also, make sure the steak is at room temperature before cooking, rather than chilled.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> There are things I recently learn't about food mate, couple of excellent tips, you may know them but just in case :-
> 
> When you cook a steak get the frying pan red hot, put some olive oil on a plate and wipe the steak around the plate, oil the steak not the pan. Makes a world of difference. For some reason the steak is 100% juicier.
> 
> Cook salmon in a small tupperware tub, just put it in, add a little boiling water and cook for three minutes, take out and the tub sort of contracts and the salmon sucks the steam in, eat after a couple minutes, perfect.


you dont need any oil mate.just get the pan smoking hot and chuck your steak in.it will stay juicy as long as its rare to medium rare.i cook steak 5 nights a week and never use oil.totally dry pan and steak.just throw some cracked black pepper and rock salt on it


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I use half olive oil, half butter. But then, I'm on keto.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I use half olive oil, half butter. But then, I'm on keto.


How r u finding being on the keto?


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Did u do any training today george?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i grill my steaks :cowboy:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

chris-taff said:


> How r u finding being on the keto?


Yes, fine. Been doing it for a while now. It takes a bit of getting used to at first. I try n stock up on all foods keto. Plenty of liquid egg whites!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Man, I am so sick, woke yesterday with a cough, by afternoon I was coughing up green sh1t, cos of where I work I was sent to the Dr right away, piles of pills and three different types of inhalers, restricted duties at work! (don't want to be killing anyone). Had a really rough nights sleep.

Woke this morning, could barely breath, anything more than walking and I'm chugging on the inhaler. Pretty worried in case I've picked up TB, there's been so much of it at work in the last few months and I know several people who have contracted it.

That's enough moaning and groaning thought!

Wow to the opening of the Olympics! Loved it. Weightlifting and Boxing today ;-D

Diets been spot on, although I am thinking it would be wise to up my calories to a maintenance level rather than sticking with my weight loss, I'm not sure. I am gonna do some very light stretching and very light weights today, it might be difficult but I think its good to get the juices flowing even if your ill.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I completely disagree George. Leave the weights alone until you're feeling better mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

defo take it easy mate, no gym....surprised they've not stuck u in a giant plastic bubble to roll around in  get well soon buddy


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im just thinking mega light weights, like curling 5k, benching 20k, just little stuff to keep me feeling nice. Mental health is important too!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Mate, just stay home and watch the olymipics let the missus look after u. No point in doing anything thats guna near kill u. if u want mental health do some sudukos haha.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just a few little ones ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Man, I am so sick, woke yesterday with a cough, by afternoon I was coughing up green sh1t, cos of where I work I was sent to the Dr right away, piles of pills and three different types of inhalers, restricted duties at work! (don't want to be killing anyone). Had a really rough nights sleep.
> 
> Woke this morning, could barely breath, anything more than walking and I'm chugging on the inhaler. Pretty worried in case I've picked up TB, there's been so much of it at work in the last few months and I know several people who have contracted it.
> 
> ...


Just rest till you feel better. your body needs its energy to fight off whatever you have picked up. Hope you feel well soon mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dont think we can keep him from the gym no matter what we say lol......u dipping a bit of stuff down there GB?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I been out in the garage and just done a few light bits, made me puff and pant. Gonna need a snooze now lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> I been out in the garage and just done a few light bits, made me puff and pant. Gonna need a snooze now lol.


sleep is good, sleep and REST


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

rest is just as important as the training George, like someone else said above m8, leave it all alone and save your energy for fighting off the illness.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you still feeling poorly mate?

Not heard a peep out of you in two days!

Hope you get well soon


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, where are you George?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hope ur well mate...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

GEOOOORGE where the fcuk are ya .. i hope you havent fell off the wagon and are sat in a pile of your own sh1t eating fcukin donuts as you cry into your fcukin cream sponge


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> GEOOOORGE where the fcuk are ya .. i hope you havent fell off the wagon and are sat in a pile of your own sh1t eating fcukin donuts as you cry into your fcukin cream sponge


Lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for asking guys, man I am so sick, I have had to just rest when I am not working, I am going to go to the gym tomorrow as I feel a little better. Working in hospitals and Dr's sure do expose you to some nasty assed virus's. I am thinking I am going to spend a week just working out very lightly to get myself on track.

Well I have not worked out (bit of stretching) but I have kept to my diet. My work grub was run of the mill for the last two days, salad box's for breakfast n morning nibbles. I have added in 25grams of seriously strong cheddar to give me a whisker more fats and because I simply love the stuff!

For my mid-day snackeroos this week I've been on mussel and beetroot salad, threw in a couple of spoons of cottage cheese to moisten it up and increase the proteins, also a spoon of home made salsa to give it an edge, its pretty damn delicious but makes the wife gag lol.










Tonight had steak, double egg, peas and salad, pretty darned delicious as I love peas.










I have seriously missed going to the gym, especially as I have been watching the weight lifting everyday (and the boxing, judo, archery and whatever else she will allow).


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good for you george! don't push it by getting back in to the gym too soon - need your rest mate. Also, I hope you're eating those mussels on the day - those babies don't keep.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad your feeling a bit better George!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good work sticking to the diet george, and like Chilli has said, DO NOT be in a rush to get back to the gym rest is what you need when your ill otherwise you could be extending the length of time your ill, and you will gain fcuk all in the gym feeling like sh1t anyway bro !!!

keep up on the diet though mate ...


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Hope ur getting better mate. It's good ur sticking to ur diet mate, looks spot on  take it easy on the training tho


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

nice to see u on the mend m8, stay rested til ur 100% then u can go an smash it again, all happy in the knowledge that ur able to give it all u got.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

All the best with this mate


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, still feeling crappy, to add to my misery I got a cold sore coming and my gouts playing up lol. (I'm not miserable really, takes a lot more than this to get me down). Just did very light weights and very few tonight, was huffing and puffing like the big bad wolf ;-D Diet was spot on, steak again for dinner, not big rumps, but good quality thick frying steaks with very little fat.

While I am not too well I am keeping focused, reading thru articles and my magazines etc, also made an improvement to the home gym, I got this beautiful chain :-










So I chopped it in half, added a couple of cleats and use it as a strength improver on my benching barbell.










I am pretty pleased with the chains, I been looking for some heavy ones for ages, I am thinking of spraying them with chrome car spray?

Been loving the Olympics, boxing, archery. weightlifting, gymnastics. Loving it.

I was wondering how many of you guys know how to make simple wraps? If there is interest I could make a video?

Good to have the support on the journal, stops me from waning to the pantry.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NICE !!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Mate im loving the chain  think u should open a hardcore gym urself  and u can quit ur job


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

chris-taff said:


> Mate im loving the chain  think u should open a hardcore gym urself  and u can quit ur job


Dude I'm hobbling and puffing and panting, would be a very bad advert at the moment lol.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Dude I'm hobbling and puffing and panting, would be a very bad advert at the moment lol.


nah mate u could use u as an imagine and slogan ''if u dont leave looking like this ur not training hard enough'' lol


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

nice m8, u still not back to ur oldself yet.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chains.....superb! get the cvnts wrapped round ya & batter out some dips 

i also would love to see a video for simple wraps (mainly to keep u happy ya miserable fuker) lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I feel a lot better today, did some stretching and work was a workout in itself today. I reckon Ill do a good workout on Saturday morning, I am missing going to the gym so much. Diet was good today. As I have no workout to post I thought I would do a posting on grub. I'll show you how to make healthy wraps. All you need is flour, water, salt and 1/4 of a teaspoon of oil.










You mix it, it gets sticky at first, once its mixed you make golf ball sized balls and roll them out flat and about as fat as a two pence coin.










This is how you cook them, click the image for the video :-






You can make them into mini pizza by grilling them (the left one) or turn them into wraps like below :-










Wraps in the box ready for tomorrow :-










The flour costs nothing and you know exactly whats in them.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yay! I think I can speak for most of us, by saying, we've missed you George!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Your just after some grub lol.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

they look the absolute dogs balls!! Im guna have to make hot n spicy chicken n bacon wraps i think


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Check out your little cookery video George! Hehe very good!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Cooking is one of my passions ;-D


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Very nice mate, looks almost like a roti wrap


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Your just after some grub lol.


Ha ha, after reading my journal, you know I took care of that myself!


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

May have to attempt to make them wraps myself they look pretty damm good!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u r a LEGEND pmsl, cheers buddy....ill show the mrs the video


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Hartman said:


> Very nice mate, looks almost like a roti wrap


thats exactly what they are ;-D


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's on your menu tonight George?

Im having a nice bit of smoked basa


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im afraid twas just the normal steak and eggs ;-D Your fish looks nice, did you microwave the tater?

me cooking steak n eggs, remember, oil the meat not the pan ;-D






Gym tomorrow morning, I'm not proper well, but I feel well enough for an all over light workout, I need it mentally more than physically, cant wait.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes kays dinner actually looked better if im honest. must be in a fish mood lol x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Course I microwaved it... I'm not waiting an hour for it to bake in the oven.. Was starving lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Kay you are always hungry lol.

Well gym was great, did chest and biceps. Nothing heavy, just enough to make me grunt a little, going to ease myself into it this week before going for my heavier routine. I really needed a nice workout, I feel nice now, its a good feeling. I might do my triceps tonight, nothing too heavy, just want to work my muscles for a few days to get them "juicy". I'm surprised how weak I am after a almost a fortnight off. Mind you, a lot of my aches and pains have gone.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its the big bake today, need to refill the freezer. Got about three gallons of protein curry on the go at the moment in three types and two chickens roasting, house smells nice.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Its the big bake today, need to refill the freezer. Got about three gallons of protein curry on the go at the moment in three types and two chickens roasting, house smells nice.


Protein curry hey mmm i wouldnt mind hearing that one bro


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well here's the ingredients, main sources of protein are chick pea's, chicken, split peas and natural yogurt. There's also a big variety of veggies and the only fat if from the chicken (dont use the skin).










Got a couple of gallons on the go here in three flavors.










Hey presto, 29 super healthy authentic tasting low fat high protein curry's.










and for work tomorrow I got the usual breakfast/morning salad with eggs, lunch is cottage cheese, egg n beetroot salad. Added in an orange to my pre gym snack as I am starting to struggle to sh1t and oranges have the desired effect on me.










Did some light stretching in the garage this morning. Gym tomorrow after work, got to keep it light this week and just get back into the flow and avoid injury's.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

awesome bro send me some lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

29 tubs is worth the effort.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

jamie oliver can kiss my hairy ass, georgy boy that looks very tasty m8.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I love my curry ;-) but only healthy ones ;-)


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Thanks guys, still feeling crappy, to add to my misery I got a cold sore coming and my gouts playing up lol. (I'm not miserable really, takes a lot more than this to get me down). Just did very light weights and very few tonight, was huffing and puffing like the big bad wolf ;-D Diet was spot on, steak again for dinner, not big rumps, but good quality thick frying steaks with very little fat.
> 
> While I am not too well I am keeping focused, reading thru articles and my magazines etc, also made an improvement to the home gym, I got this beautiful chain :-
> 
> ...


Nice little acquisition there bud, chain is expensive as f*ck, I keep a look out for good heavy chain like that all the bloody time.


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Use the Chains for Dips George quicker than putting a belt with weight on


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning............my homemade curry looks better :rolleye:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Just used your method for cooking steak mate. Best damn steak I've had in years. Reps for that mate.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

That curry looks awsome george! mmmm need smellovision on this laptop hehe


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg. Will u marry me George? Lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I need to get well. Wonder if my diets making me slow to get better? Could be sleep, did manage five hours last night though, then got home tonight and just flopped out for four hours in bed! Gonna keep it light still. Should get my bloods back from the Dr's in the next couple of days.

Had more food than normal today, was good stuff though, all clean eating, had an extra steak and two extra eggs. The added fruit is also doing whats required, didn't have to push my spine back in today ;-D



> Richie said "Just used your method for cooking steak mate. Best damn steak I've had in years. Reps for that mate".


Glad it worked mate, thanks for the reps, do you eat salmon fillets too?



> Kay said "Omg. Will u marry me George? Lol "


fraid not, got my princess already ;-D


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I need to get well. Wonder if my diets making me slow to get better? Could be sleep, did manage five hours last night though, then got home tonight and just flopped out for four hours in bed! Gonna keep it light still. Should get my bloods back from the Dr's in the next couple of days.
> 
> Had more food than normal today, was good stuff though, all clean eating, had an extra steak and two extra eggs. The added fruit is also doing whats required, didn't have to push my spine back in today ;-D
> 
> ...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm heartbroken 

Hope you feel better soon George xxxx


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a great workout tonight, not overly heavy, triceps, back and abs. Did my triceps dips real deep with +10kg on the new belt (had to use it its new). Felt real nice to be in the gym and not feeling like crap!

Steak eggs n salad for dinner tonight, delicious. Usual stuff at work today diet was good!

I can cook salmon that will make you faint mate! I use the steam press method, Ill take one out the freezer for tomorrow and make a little video.

Olympics have been wonderful to watch and listen too again at work. Its wonderful to see people fulfill their dreams. I been lucky enough to fulfill most of mine and can understand their euphoria.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chinup said:


> Use the Chains for Dips George quicker than putting a belt with weight on


Fu*king good shout that mate.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Had a great workout tonight, not overly heavy, triceps, back and abs. Did my triceps dips real deep with +10kg on the new belt (had to use it its new). Felt real nice to be in the gym and not feeling like crap!
> 
> Steak eggs n salad for dinner tonight, delicious. Usual stuff at work today diet was good!
> 
> ...


GB your the fanny cradock of UK-M !


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Had a great workout tonight, not overly heavy, triceps, back and abs. Did my triceps dips real deep with +10kg on the new belt (had to use it its new). Felt real nice to be in the gym and not feeling like crap!
> 
> Steak eggs n salad for dinner tonight, delicious. Usual stuff at work today diet was good!
> 
> ...


GB your the fanny cradock of UK-M !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

lol, no fear of fanny here ;-D


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> lol, no fear of fanny here ;-D


Lol so nice i post it twice

f knows how like :lol:


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Had a great workout tonight, not overly heavy, triceps, back and abs. *Did my triceps dips real deep with +10kg* on the new belt (had to use it its new). Felt real nice to be in the gym and not feeling like crap!
> 
> Steak eggs n salad for dinner tonight, delicious. Usual stuff at work today diet was good!
> 
> ...


Great job there mate  thats awsome dips with belt mate, how many did u do? i can do 20 with no belt then bout 12 with 20kg, think ud cain the f*ck out of me in dips   strong fecker haha must be the food


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice work george keep up the good work mate and on the food aswell !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I did one set with the support seat to make sure everythings got blood flowing thru it, then one with no weight @ 10 reps, the 3 sets of eight with 10kg, I was up to 15kg but that will come as I get back to full health.

When I do dips I go very low, so my shoulders almost touch my ears and I do them real slow up and down. Ill video it next time ;-D

Im going to have a few more carbs for the next week until I feel 100%. I dont mind if I put a pound or two on if it means I feel strong and normal, it feels the right thing to do.

At the moment I just cooked some rice and split peas, Ill throw in some mussels and a few big fat prawns. It will make a nice lunch. Tomorrow night I am gonna have salmon fillets with a small amount of mashed swede/tater/leek and a mess of green salad.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Like it a lot mate  i used to hate dips with a passion but now i love the burn i get from it  and adding the weight just adds to it :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

All prepped for tomorrow at work and for the gym. For me preparation the night before is essential.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Loving the rice box (white rice tho? tut tut lol) wat tablets do u take?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Omega fish oil

cod liver oil

multi vitamin,

multi vit/minerals

vit C

chrondroitin and glucosamine


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning GB. cant belive how organised u are mate lol. good job on the Dips, looking forward to the video


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

I need to get as organised as you! Great work George! :thumb:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think, on Sunday, I'm gonna have a big curry cook up. Where can I buy the plastic tubs?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Everything was spot on today, my triceps feel great from last night, got that nice twinge in them, funny really after my first every gym workout I thought I was going to die after, now thats the way I WANT to feel the following day ;-D

Now then, tonight dinner, I said I would show you a great simple way to make steamed salmon steaks.

Put them in the lunchbox and add boiling water from the kettle, add one level teaspoon of olivio, spoon needs bleaching lol, put the lid on and bang it in the microwave set for three minutes, at 1.5 minutes stop the microwave and give it a few moments, then start the microwave again. (this stops the fish from exploding as it gets too hot too quick).










Now here's the real tip, dont take it out and plate it up, take it out and push the lid back on with a tea towel, if you look at my box in the picture you'll see it contracts, this has the effect of sucking steam into the fish, makes it really firm, cooked thru and extremely tasty. If you take it out and plate it you won't get a good flavor and the salmon will have a wet and less meaty texture. LET IT CONTRACT.










Here's the done article, served with salad and a mix of mashed swede, leeks and taters with the skin on. (a sensible amount too).










Can't wait till tomorrow night, gym night, gonna hit my legs.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Fatboy80 said:


> I think, on Sunday, I'm gonna have a big curry cook up. Where can I buy the plastic tubs?


I ask the overweight guys for them at work (true lol)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatboy80 said:


> I think, on Sunday, I'm gonna have a big curry cook up. Where can I buy the plastic tubs?


get them from all the takeaways you used to have lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers for the salmon tips George. Just so I'm clear, do I microwave with the lid pushed firmly on the box?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, lid on when you put it in, the lid will open slightly as the salmon cooks, so when you take it out push it back on and it'll compress. Use a tea towel though its hot ;-D


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers chef. Only started eating salmon a week ago so looking forward to trying new things with it.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Looks real good, really like all the cooking tips you been posting lately mate :thumbup:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought it worth learning, the guys who have achieved their goals on this forum all say that 90% of the work is in the kitchen.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Definately, half the battle seems to be preparing healthy food that tastes good rather then just grabbing some crap from the freezer...


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

chef george, i notice u use a sports direct shaker, are yours the correct measures, the 1 i have is 100ml out, not important at all but it just caught my eye, so when can we expect the first edition of George's recipe book.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Darn I did a lot of hours at work this week! Feeling reasonable today even though it was a rough nights sleep. All happy and good though ;-D

Going to chill out for an hour or two then gonna have a squatting session followed by an all over light weights body workout. Might mess about with the video camera ;-D (no nothing pervy).

Diet went great all week, going to give my weigh in a miss this week though due to being a bit sick, increased my carbs a little this week whilst unwell and will continue to do so until I feel 100%, diet was still spotlessly clean, I feel pretty pleased with the food side of things.



> Breeny said i notice u use a sports direct shaker, are yours the correct measures, the 1 i have is 100ml out, not important at all but it just caught my eye,


I just put my water in and add my scoups, I don't think I have ever measured the water content.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

hey george. Hows ur training goin mate? Ur foods r f*ckin awsome and i think u should defo do a cookbook


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hey brother, been abit quiet......hope all well


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey george. Everything ok? Ur very quiet of late? Not the same without ur food snaps mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Morning my friend, sounding very upbeat this morning, love it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

morning george


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I think George has gone on the missing list.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gorgeous George has gone missing too! Milky will be next!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Gorgeous George has gone missing too! Milky will be next!


I'm going no where, well except Turkey a week tomorow.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

its a shame when we lose good people and the idiots seem to hang around :whistling:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone know what happened to George, still no sign of him,


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

no mate.. george please come back bro....


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

shame m8, he was a nice fella, and I don't remember him saying owt about a holiday.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey everyone ;-D Many thanks for your concerns, I have been really ill. I had three major asthma attacks (ambulance jobs). Fortunately as I am here you can see I survived ;-D and lucky for me I didn't suffer any brain damage. For some reason my asthma medication stopped working, the Dr thinks it maybe because I was cutting up some old hardwood and the dust caused a reaction. I was producing mucus in staggering amounts and have been wheezing and coughing for what seems like forever day and night, it was exhausting. I had to go and stop with my mum as I couldn't be left alone. I am feeling ok now, very wheezy and still a little chesty. I reckon I now have more steroids than everyone on UKM combined, and inhalers, hell I could open a shop!

Ive put a few pounds on (three) and I feel as weak as a kitten, I knew something wasn't right and kept going Dr's for chest infection.

I have had time to do some serious thinking at my mums (no internet and only five TV channels ffs). Tomorrow I am going to the gym (Ive informed them of my situation which embarrassed me but had to be done and they know I have emergency meds in my bag and car, they now know what to do if I have a relapse) and I am gonna start again no matter what. So far I have had a wonderful life and fulfilled almost all my dreams, two things I absolutely must accomplish are to bench press 100kg and to have a nice ripped body with visable abs.

My back up team is here - So lets get started!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome back m8, glad your on the mend, and tbh I'd be staying out of the gym until your 100%, no point exhausting an already weak system m8, take your time and recuperate properly first, then you can go back to smashing it. :thumb:


----------



## tdeee (Sep 12, 2009)

Milky said:


> I'm going no where, well except Turkey a week tomorow.


Where you off to? I got back last week.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Breeny said:


> Welcome back m8, glad your on the mend, and tbh I'd be staying out of the gym until your 100%, no point exhausting an already weak system m8, take your time and recuperate properly first, then you can go back to smashing it. :thumb:


Asthma doesnt quite work like any other illness, it never really mends and some good hard cardio will probably clear me out a bit for a few hours. Also if its going to get me (which it almost has) I wanna be doing something I love, not sitting in a chair watching cash in the attic re-runs at my mums ;-D


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Asthma doesnt quite work like any other illness, it never really mends and some good hard cardio will probably clear me out a bit for a few hours. Also if its going to get me (which it almost has) I wanna be doing something I love, not sitting in a chair watching cash in the attic re-runs at my mums ;-D


Yeah I understand the asthma bit doesn't go away, but you also mention a chest infection for which you have prescribed steroids, or are you at the end of those now.

Just for the record, cash in the attic is quite good. :whistling:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Gorgeous George has gone missing too! Milky will be next!


atleast someone loves meh :'( lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

hope your feeling better old bean


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Breeny said:


> Yeah I understand the asthma bit doesn't go away, but you also mention a chest infection for which you have prescribed steroids, or are you at the end of those now.
> 
> Just for the record, cash in the attic is quite good. :whistling:


The steroids are for my asthma mate, been on them for a long time, now I have loads more. I thought it was a chest infection, but it was over production of natural (required) mucus that made me and the Dr think it was a chest infection.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

[email protected] mate

sorry you have been so poorly.

Glad your on the mend.

I dont have Asthma but after 20 years of smoking I was whezing like a.... whatever, anyway I got one of these and it helped

http://www.ultrabreathe.com/gbwelcome.htm

cheap as chips

the web site quotes, ''In patients with asthma, the respiratory muscles have to overcome the increased resistance while they become progressively disadvantaged by hyperinflation. We hypothesized that increasing respiratory muscle strength and endurance with specific inspiratory muscle training (SIMT) would result in improvement in asthma symptoms in patients with asthma. We conclude that SIMT for 6 months improves the inspiratory muscle strength and endurance and results in improvement in asthma symptoms, hospitalization for asthma, emergency department contact, absence from school or work, and medication consumption in patients with asthma.''

Source: Weiner P, Azgad Y, Ganam R, Weiner M. Dept. of MedicineHillel Yaffe Medical Center, Hadera, Israel.

Might be worth a try?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill be looking into this as soon as I get paid. Looks interesting.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mate you have my sympathy. I'm asthmatic. It's only very mild nowadays, but when I was a kid it was very bad. Ambulances and oxygen tents a few times. Glad to see you're not letting it stop you train. Obviously high intensity cardio is out, but low intensity should get you to where you want to be. I think you'll just have to be very disciplined with your diet and it may take longer than the bulk and cut route that a lot of people take. Personally I don't think that's a bad thing. Just takes more time and more discipline. Good luck mate.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheers me old cocker, it sure scared me how bad its been this time, never had it this serious and prolonged before.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good to have u back mucker. thats some serious sh!t! just be carefull mate


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got back from the gym, was really great to get back, felt so good afterwards I almost felt emotional lol. Did my shoulders, triceps and core, hit it very hard, couldn't help myself hehehe.

Triceps extensions

Overhead triceps DB

Triceps dips, (weighted)

Triceps press ups

Pull ups

Seated shoulder DB press

Standing military press

Ab Roller sit ups

bodyweight leg dips

Roman chair leg raises

Weighted back extensions

Walked out of the gym floating on air.

Went Tesco after and bought a fair bit of grub, lamb steaks, beef steaks, cottage cheese and all the usual stuff. Had a lamb steak, two eggs and salad for my post workout. I love my shakes, but theres nothing better than steak to replenish and build.

I am thinking a nice little snooze would be good now...................


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

and he's back ! :thumb:

enjoy your :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel back, know what I mean?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

yes mate, but please no more sawing wood


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a nice big snooze this afternoon, was a trumpin and a fartin and a wheezin with the wife nearly all afternoon, really fancied going swimming when I woke, why do local gov pools shut at 6pm on a Saturday/.? How stupid is that.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Workout was good this morning, chest and biceps. Felt like I was buzzing when I came out.

Had roast lamb and all the trimmings for Sunday lunch, topped off with spotted dick n custard, bloody delicious treat meal!

Going swimming this afternoon, nothing too strenuous as I am sore from yesterdays workout, its nice to feel soreness lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well my friend lets keep it up now your back on track, CONSISTENCY is one of the key elements in this game.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Phew, I have nothing left today, since I got home Friday I have worked every single muscle in my body, swimming, gym twice, cycling (only a little) and some light yoga. I feel home ;-D

Had the swimming pool to myself this afternoon, I am thinking of joining their swim all you want for £18 a month scheme, you can use their gyms too. Ill remain in my main gym, but the council ones open early in the morning...... I'm thinking about it.....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I been doing these for about three months now (apart from when I had my forced break, I highly recommend them:-






I do three sets, first one I can manage ten, then it goes to five or six, last one two or three, but I'm improving all the time with it. It burns like a bugger for a couple of days after.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

You on the missing list again George.?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

We're waiting George! You can't get away with not checking in. You ok?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hope its not flared up again buddy :no: you'll be pulling your hair out in ur mum's with no internet no doubt :lol:


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George!! hope ur ok buddy, was good seeing u bk on here and most important getting better, now uve gone again i really hope nuthing is wrong.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

^^^^^^^x2


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

All good, here, just been working lates this week, its a real bugger, throws me right out. Also our cats been missing since Sunday, so me and the wife have been out leafleting and putting up flyers, his names Colin and we really miss him. Beem working out in the garage before work and cycling. I'm sure huffing and puffing lol.

Ill be back to regular tomorrow, working lates only comes around every six weeks.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good to see you back mate. I had a rat named Colin, ironically he was killed by a cat!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Stop disappearing man, we was actually worried m8 after your last little vacation. But now your back, Fcuk off and lift something. :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

^^^^^^ this


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh I'm gonna be lifting this morning, I'm planning on feeling so f##ked up Ill qualify for the paralympics! Might, and its a big might hehe take some update pictures later today, I know I put three pounds of pudding on when I was wheezin etc but I think Ive changed shape a bit from my efforts ;-D.

I got a big chap from work who says he is gonna come to the gym Wednesday for a taster, Ravi, he is big around the waist but he has a big frame so he could make a good gym buddy, good gym buddies are hard to find, this is a list of gym buddies who have fallen by the wayside in the past two years :-

Jay the painter.

John the chicken.

Dave next door.

Andy Hitler.

Mutley. (I wanna medal).

The cats still not turned up, I put a flyer up on every lamppost for miles around and put flyers thru about 200 houses, had it on local radios, in English, Punjabi and Gujarati. Had two sightings. Hope he shows up this weekend, I love my old moggy and really miss him.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What is this.?.......i did not know you had a place for me to insult youSubbed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work repps


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay so I busted my nuts today hehe, feel great, made a couple of videos. Okay so here goes :-

After being sick, I was struggling to do my dips, I managed to get back at them today with 10kg ;-D nice n deep.






Managed to do four sets of 8, first set was with no weight.

I been doing these Dragon Flags for a while, I had better form and wasn't grunting so much. I'm posting this so my form can be watched, you need to be on the shoulder blades and the legs need to be straight. Form improves with practice as strength improves. When you first start doing them you do it with bent legs as its easier. I reckon a couple of weeks and I'll be at full strength and in proper form. :-






I do three sets of eight.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Best form i ever saw,chase the dream,,,,,,


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Good gym mate  really good form there brethren


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George, do us a video tour of your gym please. You have what looks like a home made pull down station as well as some other stuff I might want to blatantly plagiarise


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok mate, Ill try to get on it tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> George, do us a video tour of your gym please. You have what looks like a home made pull down station as well as some other stuff I might want to blatantly plagiarise


I actualy said the same to my wife,nice kit...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Video file could end up huge?

Well the cat seems settled, little bugger had my nose when I grabbed him off of the shed roof where we found him. He has been gone six days and was approx a mile away. A woman had seen the flyers and called. The wife hasn't stopped smiling all day, and I am pretty happy myself.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

That's a big pussy dude. :thumb: glad u got your cat back.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Was worried he would end up in the pot ;-D

I reckon he lost 25% of his weight, I might try it to lose some bodyfat lol.

Right, half hour on the bike for me now.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

glad you got your cat back, big bugger isn't he?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

He sure is,

Man 40 mins on the bike left me wet through.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

he he - rest day for me


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im gonna bust my nuts tomorrow, gym in the morning, swimming in the afternoon. I'm really wheezing but other than that I feel like a God, even if I did grunt in the video lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The pussy is lovely.........not surprised it caught that nose:rolleyes:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Im gonna bust my nuts tomorrow, gym in the morning, swimming in the afternoon. I'm really wheezing but other than that I feel like a God, even if I did grunt in the video lol.


grunting is good. we like grunting.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Not a bad day at all, slept like a baby, Milky and Sharpy will be jealous ;-D I started taking zinc on recommendation and it could be this..............

Worked out in the garage this morning, bit of an all over, nothing too heavy but lots of ;-D feel pretty good.

Had a full Sunday roast, chicken etc, no skin, followed up with a sensible amount of bread n butter pudding. Hell yeah! lol.

Swimming on a full belly was a challenge but went well, about an hour, the old chest was wheezing but by the end of it I reckon the chlorine clears it out a bit.

Had a marvelous catnap, two hours, very deep and very satisfying. Its great to be sleeping well. I'm wondering if its the zinc.

The grubs all done for tomorrow, salad box with boiled eggs for throughout the morning and exactly 335 calories worth of magic mix for lunch with a few anchovies thrown on top for a saliva educing experience! Banana ready for my pre-workout.

Gonna hit the gym heavy after work tomorrow.

Ive done a very small amount of taters ready fr tomorrow and cut n got ready the last of my home grown string beans. Can't decide if I should do steamed salmon or fried steak, I got lamb or beef...... still pondering.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George. I agree about the zinc, I take it, it helps with sleep.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It might have been you who told me to take it ;-D


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

There ya go then......cheaper than smack too.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

ur cat looks like the essex lioness hahaha mayb thats where it went, bet it got worried when ur missus walk in with fur boots n waistcoat lol prob thinking '' fuk if i go missing againg i'll end up like that'' haha glad ur moggy's back dude.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi George, your training is coming right along mate. Liking the videos you posted and think I am going to try some of those Dragon Flats, look cool as fook!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Hi George, your training is coming right along mate. Liking the videos you posted and think I am going to try some of those Dragon Flats, look cool as fook!


I'll be impressed if you can get them right for a start, the form comes with practice, a great way to do your abs, my top ones are popping out and clearly visible since I started doing them.

Diet was perfect today, not one extra calorie. Dinner tonight was steak, eggs, salad, mushrooms n onions. Made a healthy beef casserole for tomorrow night, gonna have extra carbs tomorrow lunch in the form of oats/cornflake mix with a mess of seeds, nuts and dried fruits as I felt a little week last time I worked out hard.

I didnt work out great today as people turned up at home unexpectedly, I did a few press ups, sit ups and side to sides. I managed a 30 minutes hard bike ride which got me wheezing like old Ma Chawner! It also has had the effect of waking me up just in time for bed! However I did get a whopping 11 hours last night in two sessions.

All is good, thanks for the words of support its encouraging.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi George, I had a go at doing your Dragon Flags tonight

I was RUBBISH at them, I think that's an exercise that will take me time to master


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well hello there how the fcuk are you doing in here Georgey X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Doing pretty damn good! Working out and diet all went well this week. Ive noticed that the weights staying more or less the same, but I am changing shape ;-D

Its a busy time of year, was in the garden till dark last night, was up with the light this morning and didn't come in till 830, was a really lovely day.



> Hi George, I had a go at doing your Dragon Flags tonight
> 
> I was RUBBISH at them, I think that's an exercise that will take me time to master


They take a bit of time mate, but its worth it!



> Well hello there how the fcuk are you doing in here Georgey X


Really good now mate, was touch n go for a while back there though! How was your holiday, pictures up?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

very quiet in here, George drop us a post and let us know you've not been sniffing sawdust again.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> very quiet in here, George drop us a post and let us know you've not been sniffing sawdust again.


Where you been,bean?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im good, knackered from long shifts, been on my bike each morning, its ok starting work late but its a bugger finishing late, back to normal hours next week than god. Company called Interserve is going to take us over in February, be interesting to see how that goes.........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey brother, how's it going.

Back off holiday now and gonna try and keep up.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool stuff, gonna smooze around the forums tomorrow and catch up. Got a Samsung Galaxy Ace today, £7.99 a month, 250 minutes, 500 texts, 500mb data, scary for an old geezer like me lo. Only 7 days until we leave for Turkey!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Cool stuff, gonna smooze around the forums tomorrow and catch up. Got a Samsung Galaxy Ace today, £7.99 a month, 250 minutes, 500 texts, 500mb data, scary for an old geezer like me lo. Only 7 days until we leave for Turkey!


Where you going again ?

Wife lost her phone in airprt on the way to our holiday, £400 to replace.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Turkey, place called "Side". ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Where you going again ?
> 
> Wife lost her phone in airprt on the way to our holiday, £400 to replace.


Poor cow,she will never forget:lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

georgey hows life bro.. was waiting for your phone call but you never rang :crying:

hope all is well matey !!! lets have somemore updates please X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> georgey hows life bro.. was waiting for your phone call but you never rang :crying:
> 
> hope all is well matey !!! lets have somemore updates please X


You still fishin flintster?

Hi there BEANS me ol mate!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You still fishin flintster?
> 
> Hi there BEANS me ol mate!


no i decided i couldnt be bothered with a night session it was fcukin windy and p1ssing me off so back home nice and warm to spend night with missus and eat my last meal actually hot lol !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

someones gonna have to give me an idiots guide to that tapatalk thing lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I didnt think you would want me calling in the middle of the night Flinty lol. Ill call ya when I get back from the gym in the morning ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning amigo! hows u keeping buddy?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Going pretty good mate, been a bit chesty again, but feeling good. Finally caught up on my sleep last night. Diets been good, working out not too bad, lots of cardio! Gonna throw some metal about today ;-D Yourself?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

When's the video tour of the gym m8, was looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I best get tidied up in there then lol. Ill get it done this weekend bretherin.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

ok, preparing to destroy myself in about 20 mins. Just installed that jefit will have a play with that in a bit.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> ok, preparing to destroy myself in about 20 mins. Just installed that jefit will have a play with that in a bit.


I use that. For me it simply replaced my note book which I then used to put to data into Excel. The rest timer is useful


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay, not sure if I videoed the gym how ya wanted to see it, Im no camera buff. First ones a look around :-






This one shows how a couple of the bits are used, just did a quick demo.






Ya I know I'm a bit shakey on the chains this time, was doing it cold and Im a little out of shape from my layoff  they are a good stretching tool and I'll soon have it back. The second video is more to show how useful the resistance bands are.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work on the gym mate, looking really nice!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you have done a great job with the gym. Love the two pulley lat pull down station and the 3 fixed point resistance bands cable cross overs is a great idea :thumb:

That must have taken you quite some time to amass that much equipment and to construct such an innovative set up.

Reps for putting the video up. Thank you


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you knowwhat i like about you george, you seem like a genuine fcukin bloke mate, and your definitely trying your best, loveit mate big respect to you !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments ;-D

I feel like I am real close, Ive not quite had everything just right yet and a few things have gotten in the way, everything's going well, but I cant help feel that soon Ill really have it all nailed from all the angles required. Its exciting.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a bit behind here, is that your home gym ?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes mate. Sometimes I train at home, sometimes at "The Gym" I am a member of.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Yes mate. Sometimes I train at home, sometimes at "The Gym" I am a member of.


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

There was a member on here who posted a pic of his " home gym " and after a bit if investigtion by myself it turned out to be bullsh*t.

He doesnt post anymore.. shame really.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive enjoyed making mine, so many people had black vinyl weights in their garages and sheds that they didn't use. I also pick up stuff when I can from Tesco, their metal weights are not the cheapest but two or four a month soon made enough for me ;-D


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> There was a member on here who posted a pic of his " home gym " and after a bit if investigtion by myself it turned out to be bullsh*t.
> 
> He doesnt post anymore.. shame really.


Did he post a pic of Gold's Gym or something? Have any of you seen Mark Whalbergs gym by the way?

Got to be THE best home gym i ever seen.

EDIT to put a link of it in http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hauteliving.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/64591167.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.hauteliving.com/2012/01/on-mark-wahlberg-and-his-unbelievable-2-5-million-home-gym/&h=398&w=600&sz=81&tbnid=RJTu8L0an1iJJM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=136&zoom=1&usg=__B1KZeBFs5467HjmERfxihBJpxcA=&docid=BWPHJwdrcq-2gM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=FeRUUOCYO-XS0QXFsIHADA&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAA&dur=2013


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sweat said:


> Did he post a pic of Gold's Gym or something? Have any of you seen Mark Whalbergs gym by the way?
> 
> Got to be THE best home gym i ever seen.
> 
> EDIT to put a link of it in http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hauteliving.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/64591167.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.hauteliving.com/2012/01/on-mark-wahlberg-and-his-unbelievable-2-5-million-home-gym/&h=398&w=600&sz=81&tbnid=RJTu8L0an1iJJM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=136&zoom=1&usg=__B1KZeBFs5467HjmERfxihBJpxcA=&docid=BWPHJwdrcq-2gM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=FeRUUOCYO-XS0QXFsIHADA&ved=0CCAQ9QEwAA&dur=2013


Thats fu*king AWESOME !!

No mate dont think it was Golds but it certainly wasnt his, not a fu*king chance given where he lived, sad tw*t... :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Top work George, and thanks for posting the vid's m8, that's a really nice set up you have there.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish I had more room, imagine the stuff that could be made.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a really good beasting at the gym today, did triceps,biceps and core. I know I did biceps yesterday but I'm hard! Serious though, I'm on a free for all before I go on holiday in a week, and I really fancied making my arms glow, which I did. Soon got my dips back up to to with 10kg, love the dips, 5 sets, 2 x own body-weight, 3 x +10kg. Did a bucket load of BB curling, light weights to heavy, starting from about 8kg up to 25kg, total of 210 reps over three sets, pretty brutal. I did side raises at 6kg, as many as I could x 3 sets. Triceps dips as above, skull crushers 3 x 15kg, overhead cable pulls 4 x 10 @ 17.5kg. Did one or two various bits, had a really good time at the gym, was good to just go and play around.

Had pork Sunday roast with the trimmings followed by a moderate sized piece of cherry pie n custard.

Did a pretty heavy job in the garden and treated it as a workout, spiked the lawn with hundreds of holes, made me sweat like a pig and made my shoulders ache!

A good day so far.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The 350 calorie lunch, made for three days.

Pretty simple really, lots and lots of variety for all those micro nutrients, fibre, proteins and pretty darned tasty.

Throw everything you see in the first picture into a bowl and stir, divide into three, bang it in the fridge. Three days of work lunch's done at 350 cals each. Its pretty filling and heavy, but if its not enough for some of you big lads you can throw in more chopped radish, celery, peppers, gherkins etc.










I add a little leaf salad myself, I reckon you cant get enough variety. (my breakfast is in the other bowls, main things in those are 2 boiled eggs, 25 grams of cheese, five olives and lots of delicious pickles with the chopped salad veggies).










As a footnote, if you buy the value bags of five peppers from Tesco/ASDA etc you making a mistake, they dont taste of anything. Try buying a single pepper from the veg area, costs more but its a different animal on the taste buds.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George, you put me to shame mate, half the time the best I do is boil a few eggs before I go to bed the night before


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i would throw a 250 gram chicken breast into that too, for protein YUM !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i would throw a 250 gram chicken breast into that too, for protein YUM !!!


Yeah but I am still having to be careful with how much I eat ;-D


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i would throw a 250 gram chicken breast into that too, for protein YUM !!!


That's what I was thinking, where's all the meat


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah George amazing food in here as usual! I've been much better with food prep last couple days yay!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I gotta watch my calories ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Subbed now I've found it!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome bretherin ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Food was excellent today. Ate as planned, enjoying having a rest tonight, although have got an itch to do something.

The commercial gym I use just upgraded to these for the warm up room. They are pretty nice to use :-


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What's the plan on your diet George? Is it detailed in here somewhere?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I am afraid my diet is a little boring mate, I eat the same salad box each day, every other day with 25 grams of cheese. For lunch its carb based (with protein). 1.5 hours before the gym I have a narner. After the gym I have steak with two eggs and a mass of salad. At bedtime I have a couple of Rita Faircloughs with peanut butter on them. Its working really well for me and I am losing bodyfat at a nice steady rate and having the energy I need.

I do have some other meals, omelets etc, once I get back from my jollies I will be making some big changes, but for the last six weeks Ive been sticking rigidly to what works. Oh I always have whatever I want for Sunday lunch ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds good mate and if it works then crack on with it!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Good evening George old bean, how the devil are you. :bounce:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Marvelous here, just getting ready for bed. Had the visit with the respiratory clinic today, lungs seem to be clearing, up from 12% capacity to 38%, all good stuff. ;-D


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

12% capacity? Blimey mate, that must have been rough. Glad it's on the up.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dam, I get sweaty and out of breath working out and you out do me with less than half your lung capacity. Reps

I need to shared the love so IOU reps


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

When it was real bad was when I was at my mums, but its all good, all on the mend, and I have a newsflash........ I had fish n chips today, my goodness it was nice, been so long ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> When it was real bad was when I was at my mums, but its all good, all on the mend, and I have a newsflash........ *I had fish n chips today*, my goodness it was nice, been so long ;-D


SNAP :drool:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I feel like I earned it, I am feeling in good shape, I diet hard and work out hard, One meal wont make me fat ;-)

I had the mini fish n chips at lunch, immediately sent a text to Flinty to confess all lol. I think it may have made him drool at the thought of it lol. I wish I had sent him a picture of it lol.

I had to go charging all around various shops tonight to get crap for the vacation, women seem to need so much sh1t, shes got 14 pairs of shoes and 24 bikinis. We are only going for two weeks.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

14 pairs of shoes? I see some excess luggage fines in your future :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i will find you and choke you with a fvukin jacket spud and a chicken breast lol..


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahhh I want fish and chips  Sunday seems so far away *sob*


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh I want fish and chips  Sunday seems so far away *sob*


Sharp avi switch there!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Sharp avi switch there!


Yeah... I get bored of them quickly lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats an ABAtar lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ate kippers for breakfast, stunk out work lol, I try not to cook them at home cos they stink ;-) Had my breakfast salad box for lunch, kinda turned it upside down ;-) Had a really nice piece of salmon for dinner tonight, its wonderful when its cooked in its own steam in a lunchbox. Did mixed stir fry veggies with it, was delicious.










Did almost an hour cardio tonight was huffing n puffing ;-)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Holy Mother, wife is in meltdown. Airport mode. Only time I ever see her flapping is when we have to fly lol.

12 stone 3 pounds at yesterdays weigh in! Horay all on track and as planned ;-D

The next two weeks are all about enjoying life. Ill not be going crazy, but Ill be eating what I want when I want and I might have a couple of glass's of EFS beer ;-D

Everythings worked out nice, Ill feel ok now in just my shorts, no pot belly and no flab hanging over the sides, its made the effort even more worth it ;-D

Anyone got a smartphone and use whatsapp?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Holy Mother, wife is in meltdown. Airport mode. Only time I ever see her flapping is when we have to fly lol.
> 
> 12 stone 3 pounds at yesterdays weigh in! Horay all on track and as planned ;-D
> 
> ...


you know i do lol....

Have a great holiday mate, like you say enoy it and dont worry about food and drink too much you know what to avoid and what you can eat plenty of just keep to the basic rules.. i ate like mad on hoilday but stuck to lowish carbs and lots of protein and i only put on 2 pound in 10 days so it can be done with minimum gain....

see ya when ya get back bro !!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Have a good holiday m8, enjoy yourself and do what Frankie said,


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Holy Mother, wife is in meltdown. Airport mode. Only time I ever see her flapping is when we have to fly lol.
> 
> 12 stone 3 pounds at yesterdays weigh in! Horay all on track and as planned ;-D
> 
> ...


Enjoy the holiday mate, you've defo earnt the time off to have some more food and beer.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

when do you leave? Have a great time mate, you have earned it


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Have fun mate. I've got whatsapp.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Righto, all done here in England for 2 weeks ;-D Stay the course brothers.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Righto, all done here in England for 2 weeks ;-D Stay the course brothers.


Have a goodun m8. :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have a fu*king good time mate.

see you in two weeks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Have a good 'un George.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I'm back and I'm fat lol. Had a great time, drank more vodka than the red army when they beat Hitler! Got so drunk one night I woke up still unable to stand, first time I've ever been that hammered. Met a great couple from London. Bought loads of fake cloths too ;-D. All in all had a great time!

Now the bad news is I've put on........8 pounds. 8 fekken pounds, how did that happen? I was swimming n walking n sweating. Could be to do with eating three times a day. (big meals with multiple courses and copious amounts of vodka).

So we got back very late last night, after a 4 hour delay at the airport, so yesterday I ate a burger king at the airport and when we got home half a pizza from domino's. Im sure they skewered the scales somehow.

Got straight back into it this morning, went to the gym and did chest, biceps and core. Was a hard effort ;-D Then this evening I went and did an hours cardio, Im sure my sweat tasted of vodka. During the day I got my packed lunches ready for work up until Friday. Ate like a God today, not one calorie of sin, pretty good since I made the wife a full English for breakfast and a huge fry up for her dinner tonight. No more alcohol until next years vacation.

I was pretty loaded up with water yesterday, I'm thinking I'll weigh myself again in the morning. Gym bag is ready to go for tomorrow.

Ill post up a couple of holiday snaps tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome back mate, glad you had a good time


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The cardio tonight left me feeling half dead lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

lol you'll soon get back into the swing of things


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

ya, gonna smash it hard now, I feel really refreshed and up for it. hows it going with you n your training? I aint had time to catch up on everything yet.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Going good thanks :thumb: I hope to break the 200Kg squat before Xmas, I'm up to 175kg reps now so getting close. Bench is improving slowly at last but I still press like a little girl :lol: guess you cant have everything.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice one, Ill br dropping by journals tomorrow night, still washing pants and putting sh1t away.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your too good to be true mate.

I am only just learning how to cook, there is no way I want to get involved in laundry.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome back George. Don't worry about having a blow out, that's what holidays are for. Sounds like you are back with a good mindset and motivated to kick some ar5e which is great.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Grub went really excellent today. Not a single sin. Done my salad box this morning, and my tuna/cottage cheese/coleslaw mix for lunch (I ought post that up properly). Had salmon steak, cut green beans, boiled carrots n a spoon of mashed tater for dinner.

The gym tonight was a killer, did my shoulders, shrugs, side to sides. Did thirty minutes of hard cardio, almost killed me lol. More vodka sweated out lol. I want the extra poundage off by the end of the month, running a good calorie deficit and blasting the cardio/gym, it ll be off in no time.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Grub went excellent today, one slight slip, I had a spoon of sugar in a mug of coffee, I needed a boost. Same as yesterday at work, steak, two eggs n stir fry veg for dinner. Didnt do the gym tonight, was too shattered, up n down stairs at work now for two days continuous, my legs are mega sore and the guy who has been working with me can barely walk lol.

Couple of holiday snaps :-




























bet Ewan could have pushed this over....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Grub was pretty good today, had two boiled sweets this afternoon as I couldn't quench my thirst and they helped. I have to keep my throat moist or I get problems. Went gym after work, triceps, smashed them hard with dips, overhead cable pull, push downs and triceps press ups. Hit the belly too, crunchs, leg raises, dragon flags (struggled real hard to manage three reps each set) and roman chair leg raises. Left the gym feeling pretty damn good! Gonna work out for pure pleasure for the next week as I am on lates at work then get myself sorted on my routine for a six week lean-up.

- - - Updated - - -

Grub was pretty good today, had two boiled sweets this afternoon as I couldn't quench my thirst and they helped. I have to keep my throat moist or I get problems. Went gym after work, triceps, smashed them hard with dips, overhead cable pull, push downs and triceps press ups. Hit the belly too, crunchs, leg raises, dragon flags (struggled real hard to manage three reps each set) and roman chair leg raises. Left the gym feeling pretty damn good! Gonna work out for pure pleasure for the next week as I am on lates at work then get myself sorted on my routine for a six week lean-up.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right mate do your best to get back into it, it wont be easy tho as l have learned.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I went twice first day back as I was off, been each day except last night, next rest day will be Sunday. Gotta get the few pounds off that I put on ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Got to ask you mate, are you a shorty or did you marry an Amazon?





George-Bean said:


>


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George your fun is over bro now back to the grinstone, some great pics there mate your missus looks blooy lovely bro well one, reps for that..

now get your fat a$$ back in the game an no fcukin excuses bro im watching !!!

oh an bout time you came up to me for a session now your back mate !!! its not even 30 minutes drive X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm back in at it mate, getting everything moving nicely, hammered off 5 pounds in 5 days and weighed in at 12 stone and 6 pounds this morning, its been a tough week but worth it. I am thinking perhaps I was carrying a fair bit of water when we got home, the 12-11 weigh in shocked me and spurred me on, there is gonna be no stopping on this hard regime until I return to my weight of 12-3 that I was before going away.

The wifes not too shabby hehehe.

Ill be up, not sure when ;-D A good beasting sounds fun. After Christmas I am gonna start training for tough mudder so a few murderous sessions will be good.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Man that was a serious beasting at the gym with my mate Andy Hitler. Chest n biceps, shrugs. No records broken but a serious beasting.

BB curling

DB curling

cable pushdowns

Laying cable curls.

Chest dips

Flat Bench

Fly machine.

Front shrugs.

Totally mullered. ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you better get to me for a session before blooy christmas ffs !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im too scared lol ya might beast me too much lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheat meal day, man what a nice feed, roast chicken, cut green beans, sweetcorn, Brussels, Yorkshire pudding, roast taters, carrots, followed by one third of this beauty, home made strawberry steam pudding n custard :-


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you stand need cheating ya cnut you just had a full week of cheating ... tut (shakes head)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pheweeee...your wife looks gorgeous, those pins! eeek...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> home made strawberry steam pudding n custard :-


Oh lord! first time in your journal and prolly last if that's what I'm gonna see every time..

WARNING WARNING WARNING FOOD PORN ALERT!:laugh:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

lol, Sunday dinner is a tradition and my cheat meal of the week, was really yummy.

Got three days worth of packed lunches ready for work as I am on super lates this coming week, the wet stuff is all sorts of salad items fine chopped, with a can of tuna, a tub of cottage cheese and a big tub of low calorie coleslaw. works out to 330 calories per box, not bad for a really good protein hit with lots of micro nutrients from the huge variety of salad/veg.










I star work at 930am next week, I'm planning on getting up and working out in the garage before work, been out and got everything prepped. Was a nice rest day today, wish my mother would leave earlier though so I can get to the swimming pool.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so how much protein per day are you eating bro ??


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It worked out to about 180 grams, bit it might be slightly higher now.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> It worked out to about 180 grams, bit it might be slightly higher now.


an thats all from food mate no shakes included ??


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I have one two scoop shake with a raw egg in it, always after workout (unless I have a big steak) That takes me over the 180 grams into the 200's I think, Ill double check, I eat the same diet over a 14 day period (always a salad box everyday with eggs and always three Rita Faircloughs with peanut butter before bed).


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn, I checked today, I was quite taken back, I need an extra scoop of shake to take me over 180, nice one flinty....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome workout tonight, chest, biceps, traps and a little core work. Feel like I am getting my strength back, its been a tough couple of months but forward is the way. Left the gym feeling like I was floating ;-D no records or pb broken but still a good session.

Grubs been excellent, nice and clean, I am still stunned at being short on my protein intake, I know its only 30 grams but it shows you need to keep an eye on things. Glad I got Flinty scowling over my shoulder.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm glad that weeks out of the way at work, its a tough one, it does only come round every seventh/eighth week, it totally saps the energy from you, still got myself to the gym three times during this week and the workouts where good, its nice that Flinty n Fatboy message me on my phone demanding to know what I've been doing (or just for encouragement etc) and if I am sat on my @rse growing a belly, it means I cant slack and this is a good thing, thanks guys.

Looking forward to my Saturday morning, going to have a play in the gym this morning for pure pleasure. I am planning on doing something totally random and away from my normal routine, I might have a go at benching 100kg. not sure yet, just cant wait to get there, last night I was dreaming I was bench pressing 200kg one handed lol. I wish I had used a gym years ago, Ive never enjoyed doing any sport like this, I was up at 430 this morning and by 530am I had cleaned my home gym, polished my bench and woke the neighbors up with the noisy old hoover lol.

Next month I will have been working out for two years, I might do an article about for the local paper (I usually write something about Zulu's and my finest achievement at this was a half page in the daily mail).

This week has been hard at work but several things really encouraged me, seeing BestBefore1989 press 65kg and making it look effortless was one, another was a woman at work asking me if I was a body builder (me, she asked me lol, still cant believe it as I still feel fat with skinny arms lol). Another nice one was Flinty posting up a picture of himself looking pretty damn good (no ****), seeing Milky have a tough week was handy too, it shows that everyone has these tough weeks.

Right, its time for my first pint of tea ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a really nice time at the gym, went and just did what I fancied and Ill be doing more thru out today, gonna just enjoy.

Gym:-

Flat bench

30kg x 15

45kg x 12

85kg x 2

100kg failed ;-(

30kg x 12

Pull-ups x 3 x 12 (various grips)

Shrugs 30kg x 3 sets to fail.

Standing Military shoulder press

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg to fail

20kg to fail

Front dumb bell raises, 5kg, 3 x 10 from waist to overhead with a pause at chest level.

Enjoyed just "doing my thing", going to do more in the garage this afternoon, nothing wild, just gonna get the juices flowing and enjoy working out.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you come train with me mate i will make sure you get that 100 kg bench press , i guarantee it X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

My strengths getting better, I'm just uploading some new videos, I'm also slowly changing shape whilst holding a reasonably steady weight (within three pounds each way). Your only up in Nottingham arnt you?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> My strengths getting better, I'm just uploading some new videos, I'm also slowly changing shape whilst holding a reasonably steady weight (within three pounds each way). Your only up in Nottingham arnt you?


yeah mate only fcukin 35 minutes away from you i should imagine !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

There is something wrong here,your not supposed to have a" realy nice time" mate,you are supposed to torture yourself into growth and love it,every second of pain you get,it aint dinner with friends you know...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> There is something wrong here,your not supposed to have a" realy nice time" mate,you are supposed to torture yourself into growth and love it,every second of pain you get,it aint dinner with friends you know...


I like the pain, you can trust me there is no shirking going on, drop by in a couple of hours, I'm uploading some vids from my torture chamber lol. The Gym this morning was a good workout, I'm only little ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

1st video.

okay its only five dips with 20kg, but it was only a month ago I was struggling with 10kg, so the improvement is pleasing.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well done bro... try and keep your head up though for 2 reasons, you will balance better , and you are restricting your airway when chin is in chest (lots of people do this in all exersices) head up in a more neutral position let that air fill the lungs and obviously feed the muscles X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

2nd Video.

The dragon flags are improved since my last video, straighter, deeper and more of them, I reckon another month and Ill have the form and the numbers.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok george good video but that fcukin music man WTF pmsl !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

3rd Video.

Crucifixions, really pleased with my progress here, last video posting I could barely open my arms and I was shaking uncontrollably, this time I was further back and everything was feeling better inc my strength, I reckon Ill soon have my arms out full and straight.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad you liked the videos, feel a bit of a dork making them, but seeing Flintys before and after pics, Katy postong up her squats and then BB doing his 200kg squat video gave me the edge to do it.

Grub was good after my workout.

140 grams of steak 40g of protein

2 x medium eggs 11g of protein

Was tasty too.










I got some quark cheese today too. Its been a very good day.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill keep my head back, excellent tip.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

those Crucifixions look tough!

Dam got me wanting steak and eggs now and I have mince de frosted for a chili


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Ill keep my head back, excellent tip.


not all way back mate but more upright than it is... breathing is important lol.. a neutral head position stops you from pulling something your not supposed to pull X


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> 2nd Video.
> 
> The dragon flags are improved since my last video, straighter, deeper and more of them, I reckon another month and Ill have the form and the numbers.


Nice work, will give them a try myself next session.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hello there, excuse me for asking but I'm not sure what the crucifixion thing is about? just curious cos if it's something good I'd like to have a go myself and see what happens. Dragon flags..errrr? eeeooouffff! think I'll just give that a miss :whistling:

Fab home gym, excellent.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work in here mate,i was only having a girrafffe!

Have a look in mine a few pages back 170k bench drop set big lbs style,tummy and all! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That food... Mmmmmmm


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The crucifixions are pretty astounding, can feel it across my back, shoulders, lats, chest, it pulls and stretches your hamstrings, calves and you have to tense your abs like mad, it also improves your grip, its very very brutal and after three sets its draining.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Went gym with Andy Hitler this morning, was a true beasting, he is a big lad, new to the gym, but he rows 50kg dumb bells and throws big numbers around, I like going with him, he gives it everything.

Had a sample of ripped freak pre-workout drink, blueberry flavor, got a buzz from it for about ten-fifteen minutes but then didn't really feel much from it. Its not a patch on jack3d.

incline Bench press

50kg x 12

50kg x 8

dropped down 5 kg at a time to nothing, multiple sets.

Fly machine

57kg x 12

57kg x 10

65kg x 8

40kg x to fail

30kg x to fail

cable crossover machine (chest)

10kg x 12

15kg x 12

20kg to fail

20kg to fail

10kg to collapse lol

side lateral dumb bell raises 5kg, to overhead pausing at shoulder level then going overhead to fail on three sets.

Triceps machine.

50kg x 12

75kg x 12

75kg x 8 (fail)

75kg x 5 (fail)

overhead triceps dumb bell dips.

10kg to fail on four sets.

Bent over dumb bell rows

3 x 22kg x 10

1 x 22kg to fail.

Was a nice workout, really enjoyed it, took everything I had on the triceps machine, only have 10kg to add to be maxing out the machine, was nice. Feel quite ruined ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a good breakfast, broke one of my eggs though ;-(


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Had a good breakfast, broke one of my eggs though ;-(


Healthiest looking full breakfast I've seen. Mines was not like that at all. lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish I could spend as much time in the gym as I can in the kitchen. I love making food.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dinner was "good eatin" healthy made spag bol,scolded off the mince after cooking and threw in a load of protein packed lentils, knocked up a spare one for the wife for tomorrow and a cottage pie for her Tuesday dinner so thats her sorted for a couple of days.










The wife made some cakes for work for Halloween, of which I ate one Dracula.........


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

So five days worth of midday pack ups made, all manner of chopped salad stuffs in it,

Radish

Cucumber

Peppers

Tomato

Celery

Gherkin

Olives

Sweetcorn

1 tub of Quark 40.5 grams proteins

1 tub low cal coleslaw

2 cans tuna chunks 70 grams proteins

1 tub pineapple cottage cheese 25.2 grams proteins

1 can of canned sweetcorn niblets

Throw it all in a bowl and stir it up good.










total of about 1200 calories split over 5 days equals 5 x 240 calorie lunch rammed full of goodness and proteins.










All sorted, must be kept well chilled in sealed food grade Tupperware or take out containers.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I find the diet part the hardest, I wish I was as organised as you are mate.

I only just now remembered that I haven't even got next weeks chicken out of the freezer.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its worth looking back at what you eat and seeing if you could perhaps prepare en mass.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great work George


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Man I cant move again today, yesterday as I was getting out of the car I was coughing and I really hurt my back, stupid I know, but this morning I had to roll out of bed and I am going round on all fours. Why does this crap happen to me lol. Was really sore and bad yesterday but it didn't matter cos it was a rest day from the gym. Today I am gonna curl curl curl and curl again, I dont know what else I can do as its agony.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

do nothing ya chimp.... let it have a rest..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Got to do a little something mate, been too many missed days leading up to and during my holiday, it will effect me mentally if I dont do anything at all. I'll only be curling some little 5kg DB's.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Got to do a little something mate, been too many missed days leading up to and during my holiday, it will effect me mentally if I dont do anything at all. I'll only be curling some little 5kg DB's.


whats point in saying anything to you beany. tut. curling 5 kg dbs not worth it anyway and any heavier will still not be resting your back. but will ya be told ?? will ya fcuk x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, I wont.

<-wanders off banished to a life of being fat again.......lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Ok, I wont.
> 
> <-wanders off banished to a life of being fat again.......lol.


ok homework to keep you motivated. research me 2 exersices per bodypart not normally seen or used that i can look at hurting a couple of my pupils with when i train them x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> ok homework to keep you motivated. research me 2 exersices per bodypart not normally seen or used that i can look at hurting a couple of my pupils with when i train them x


Morning old Bean and Flints,try a big lbs style drop set,there will be fresh ones in my journal later,unless i change my mind and do some rotation sets!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Man I cant move again today, yesterday as I was getting out of the car I was coughing and I really hurt my back, stupid I know, but this morning I had to roll out of bed and I am going round on all fours. Why does this crap happen to me lol. Was really sore and bad yesterday but it didn't matter cos it was a rest day from the gym. Today I am gonna curl curl curl and curl again, I dont know what else I can do as its agony.


Feel for you mate,i know how bad it can be:double ****:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

*Started my homework Uncle Flinty.*

I'm going to flip my diet over on days when I am not working. For breakfast I'm going to have sea bream, a small tater, brussel sprouts and green beans. Ill have my protein/salad punch for lunch and my salad box tonight.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Morning old Bean and Flints,try a big lbs style drop set,there will be fresh ones in my journal later,unless i change my mind and do some rotation sets!


I shall be doing some of these today, can't beat drop sets for really ruining yourself!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Man I cant move again today, yesterday as I was getting out of the car I was coughing and I really hurt my back, stupid I know, but this morning I had to roll out of bed and I am going round on all fours. Why does this crap happen to me lol. Was really sore and bad yesterday but it didn't matter cos it was a rest day from the gym. Today I am gonna curl curl curl and curl again, I dont know what else I can do as its agony.


Is it muscle soreness bean or have you actually injured your back? Nice hot bath would be a good start either way and get some ibuprofen in you to reduce any swelling that may have occured.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

When I was getting out of the car I coughed real hard (morning mucus due to asthma), and I was twisted as I did it, it put me on all fours straight away. Could have cried literally, not from the pain but because I'm so focused with my training and everything I knew it was gonna be a setback.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Breakfast was good :-


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> When I was getting out of the car I coughed real hard (morning mucus due to asthma), and I was twisted as I did it, it put me on all fours straight away. Could have cried literally, not from the pain but because I'm so focused with my training and everything I knew it was gonna be a setback.


Crikey, that's odd. Well rest up for a day or two and I hope it heals up.soon.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, it will be fine, I have a very strong back (you seen my hunch) lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You have pinched a nerve,as Ginge says realy mate,,,


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay so I couldn't work out today, its feeling better though, wife's been rubbing deep heat in and I nipped up to Argos n got this belt which is helping with the twinging no end. Had a hot bath and good back massage. Food was good today, not one calorie of rubbish.










Whilst I was at Argos I popped into Tesco and bought this bad boy, and three steaks for my breakfasts. I put the egg next to it for scale, was only a tenner.










Flinty I did my homework, I tried to find stuff that was different as requested, Hope even one of them is of some use to you :-

Core/Abs

Dragon Flags

Roman Chair Leg Raises (slow n hold).

Arms/Biceps

Zottman curls -






Lying cable curls

Arms/Triceps

Weighted dips (cant improve on this exercise its simply the best imo)

Close grip bar bell bench press

Chest

Drop Push

Wide weighted dips.

Back

Hyper Extensions

Seated cable rows

Shoulders

Reverse flyes with rotation

Clean and jerk

-----------------------------------------------

Just had peanut butter on Rivita's, but I am still pretty hungry, I'm contemplating a banana and peanut butter sammich on Bergen as a snack. If I dont eat something Ill never sleep.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That looks nice,better guard that over night or i may ,,,,,,,sod it,have already,thanks,here,saved you some.....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill put you back in the cage brethrin, be careful... lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Ill put you back in the cage brethrin, be careful... lol


 :blowme:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning mr bean, hope all is well buddy


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Everything's good mate, took me ages to get moving this morning, dunno how people live with a bad back all their lives, nasty lol, mines just a glitch so I'm not worried. That said its positive here, went to the Dr's, he told me no work for two weeks. So Ill turn it into positive time. I am going to weigh everything I eat, everything to the last gram, calculate it into its macros and hopefully I'll have the knowledge as second nature at the end of the two weeks. Gonna work out my intakes and make sure I am in calorie deficit by a good percentage.

Working outs gonna be a problem, As I am sitting at the computer I am wiggling my toes and rolling my belly etc to burn calories, I dunno what else to do, but I am not gonna sit here and get fat.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

not so good  forever got sumin to battle do ya lol. i take it ur cutting at the moment then "calorie deficit"?

see ur still teasing the sh!t out me with ur food porn


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I had the balance nice, was staying a steady weight whilst changing shape, but if I am gonna be at home inactive I feel I need to adjust my diet accordingly.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I had the balance nice, was staying a steady weight whilst changing shape, but if I am gonna be at home inactive I feel I need to adjust my diet accordingly.


What is wrong with the back,is it a pinched nerve,does pain run down leg or where?

Tell you i live with constant back trouble,you actualy get used to it,i hope you do not have to though


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nah, its just a passing twinge, everything will be great soon enough ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Nah, its just a passing twinge, everything will be great soon enough ;-D


Passing twinge means they have no idea#!

Take care of it mate,how old are you?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope you recover soon mate. Great progress so far!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

46. Dr's rarely do have any idea, they are the go between for you and specialists.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Flinty reckons Ill be okay to go swimming, so Friday Ill be swimming.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> 46. Dr's rarely do have any idea, they are the go between for you and specialists.


Nearly old like me:lol:

They NEVER know about this sh1t mate,hence take care...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im going to have to drink more shakes, damn, I didn't want too, they are 250 calories a hit for 37g of proteins.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Im going to have to drink more shakes, damn, I didn't want too, they are 250 calories a hit for 37g of proteins.


Really, seems high. What protein you using bro?

Optimum nutrition is 120 cals for 24g


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Imho shakes when dieting should only be used perhaps pre and defo post workout,you could be having something to eat!Makes the body work harder too,using more calories.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Found Ye G.B ...how the back m8


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Using PHD Pharma Whey, mixed with water and one raw egg, comes to 250 calories. for 43 grams protein. (tastes good).

Biglbs will do mate, had my diet wrong and its upset my routine, just working out a new one and itll be mainly grub. I love grub,

Reps welcome to my journal buddy.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Imho shakes when dieting should only be used perhaps pre and defo post workout,you could be having something to eat!Makes the body work harder too,using more calories.


or use my egg / cottage cheese /protien powder ones


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Show me yours Rep.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Never thought about puttting an egg in my protein shake.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It makes it really creamy and its instead of milk.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> It makes it really creamy and its instead of milk.


Its a good idea. I never use milk anyway.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Grub was spot on :-

Totals................1,785.........91.............67.......199

Your Daily Goal.....1,870.......257.............62........70

Remaining................85.......166.............-5.......-129

........................Calories....Carbs...........Fat.....Protein

Steak and eggs for breakfast.










Had a steak sandwich on bergen bread with quark (instead of butter etc) and a bit of salad.










Plenty of proteins over the mark, calorie in range (for a one pound a week fat loss).


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yummy mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Show me yours Rep.


PROTEIN SHAKES

What I do is this

Put 12 egg whites and 6 whole eggs in a Pyrex dish whisked up with a fork (20 seconds )and scrambled in the microwave , break it up a bit with a fork and when cooled then put in a blender. Add 300grams of cottage cheese + 2 scoops of unflavoured protein powder + 1 desert spoonful of powder sweetener and some flavouring of choice, I use those flavourings you can buy from the big Protein powder company's or a flavoured protein powder and half pint of water.

Once blended for a couple of mins pour equally into 3 protein shakers and then fill them up to top with water and stick in the fridge

They just taste like a milk shake

What you have here is 3 bloody good protein drinks with around 50grams of protein in each one ..PERFECT


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

wonder what the calories would work out at.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Cant remeber now ..would have to work it all out again

Morning anyhow


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning me old cocker, just pushed a steak n two fried eggs into my face ;-D


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George-Bean, just dropping by, don't worry, I won't mess up yo journal, unless....unlesss...youpayme? :laugh: just mucking, just mucking, Have a good day George and thank you for dropping into mine, you don't need to but thank you very much.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Morning me old cocker, just pushed a steak n two fried eggs into my face ;-D


I just pushed something similar out the other end(care of Replicator animations ltd)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ye cannot hide here yea know,da ya want a cheap flatroooof fa a dag or tooow?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

lol, you sure your not a pikey lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> lol, you sure your not a pikey lol.


Why dat,do ya tink we teeeeves?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

416 calories of deliciousness, increasing my proteins has some upsides lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Lunch wasn't too bad either.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Lunch wasn't too bad either.


Repped for the presentation


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Lunch wasn't too bad either.


ya dirty cvnt, couple t!ts and something fishy down bellow :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

came in to see wtf you did to make chicken 1k cals~!!?!!??


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> wonder what the calories would work out at.


HI i fibbed ..but it is 46 grams of protien per shake not 50 ...

total cals per shake is 290 of which 184 are protien

breakdown

cottage cheese 300 grams 195 cals

12 eggwhites 144 cals

6 small whole eggs 334 cals

proiten powder 200cals


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks do-able mate. I got to be honest, I don't think Ill make it, 18 eggs!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its been a good day today. food was great, came in with 40 calories to spare to hit my 500 calorie a day deficit, also take off about 550 for 40 mins good breast stroke swimming. Also there's the boost to my metabolism for doing it mid evening, it ll be burning off fat all night. Protein intake was over 210 today, its all good news today, backs getting better too.

Cant wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Looks do-able mate. I got to be honest, I don't think Ill make it, 18 eggs!!


but it makes 3 drinks not one mind ......6 eggs per drink 2whole 4 whites


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

You enjoying the swimming?? I got really addicted to the fitness side of things and got advised by a few off here to chill it out. Used to love swimming and was always a great workout.

Once managed about 60 lengths breast stroke and by the end of it my hands were aching due to keeping my fingers together for so long.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning old Bean


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning gang, just seen my lady off to work, damn she looked good, hope she's not gone to meet Winston lol. Went bed quite late last night as I really was into the book I'm reading and its getting towards the main battle. Any readers here I recommend it, its about an archer in Henry's army in France, gripping and addictive read.



I think I am going to go for a sauna this morning, never done it before, so apart from the "watch out for ****'s" tip; what does one do?

Rep, I think that many eggs in one hit would effect my rear end a bit too much lol,

Tyram I really enjoyed the swimming, it was easy on my back too, although I'm having to stretch a fair bit this morning to ease it. (Its all good though, can feel its a little better and everything will soon be just dandy).

Good morning to all ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Breakfast was nasty, tried something new, mussels in garlic, onions and toms, ate it still, but it took some getting down. I love mussels but I wont be cooking them like this again.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Breakfast was nasty, tried something new, mussels in garlic, onions and toms, ate it still, but it took some getting down. I love mussels but I wont be cooking them like this again.


Wtf!? For breakfast!? Lol you nutter


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats wrong with mussels for breakfast?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Flubs n biglbs have set me off, gonna get me a big steak. Quite nervous about using the sauna for some reason, gotta do it though, its on my goals list and its been there a while.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Whats wrong with mussels for breakfast?


Technically nothing but I couldn't stomach them first thing


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Breakfast was nasty, tried something new, mussels in garlic, onions and toms, ate it still, but it took some getting down. I love mussels but I wont be cooking them like this again.


What went wrong?did you add garlic only for last 2 mins,if adding too early it will be bitter and tarnish the meal over all.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Flubs n biglbs have set me off, gonna get me a big steak. *Quite nervous about using the sauna for some reason, gotta do it though, its on my goals list and its been there a while.*


morning mucker. whats up with this mate, no likey the sauna?...or does it set something off..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Flubs n biglbs have set me off, gonna get me a big steak. Quite nervous about using the sauna for some reason, gotta do it though, its on my goals list and its been there a while.


I would deffo not cook it in the sauna... :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I over did the mussels, they were more like whelks lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What went wrong?did you add garlic only for last 2 mins,if adding too early it will be bitter and tarnish the meal over all.


damn does it? i cook my homemade curry with fried garlic from the start


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mucker. whats up with this mate, no likey the sauna?...or does it set something off..


Just never been in one before.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn does it? i cook my homemade curry with fried garlic from the start


It can do especialy in more delicate dishes,http://homecooking.about.com/od/howtocookvegetables/a/garliccooktips.htm


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay I'm off to the butchers and then sauna, I cant be stang watching more slappers fighting over some drongo on these chat shows.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Just never been in one before.


ur in for a treat mate. go buy some menthol crystals


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It can do especialy in more *delicate dishes*,http://homecooking.about.com/od/howtocookvegetables/a/garliccooktips.htm


ahhh thats why its alrite in mine as it rough as fuk :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh thats why its alrite in mine as it rough as fuk :lol:


I used to date a bird who was in R,A,F.......................................^^^^^^^^^ :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I used to date a bird who was in R,A,F.......................................^^^^^^^^^ :lol:


PMSL. ur not just a pretty face then


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

That was hot n sweaty, half an hour, coulda stayed more but they said do half hour first n see if you are ok after. I liked it, shower felt real good after too.

Didnt get to the butchers, nipped in Tesco, bought the cheap ones, trying hard to remember I cant like a king on a paupers wage!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> That was hot n sweaty, half an hour, coulda stayed more but they said do half hour first n see if you are ok after. I liked it, shower felt real good after too.
> 
> Didnt get to the butchers, nipped in Tesco, bought the cheap ones, trying hard to remember I cant like a king on a paupers wage!


The lemon (or lime)you used on chicken will tendarise cheaper steak cuts too mate,so will keeping them for 5 or 6 days loose covered in fridge.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

was there no cold plunge pool there mate? not the same without it


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Steaks in the fridge for three days? not a prayer, if I got enough steaks I have it three times a day lol. Greed got me where I am today dont ya know!!! lol.

Only thing my commercial gym doesn't have is a pool ;-(


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Steaks in the fridge for three days? not a prayer, if I got enough steaks I have it three times a day lol. Greed got me where I am today dont ya know!!! lol.
> 
> Only thing my commercial gym doesn't have is a pool ;-(


Funny as fook mate lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

;-D

I'm making peshwari style beef curry at the moment, I love currys and you can make them really really healthy, The curries on now just cooking thru. (roll on 3.30 when I can eat some). The dough for the chapathi's is resting and the rice is soaking, this is gonna be a feed and a half.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that looks nice!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill post up a piccy of the plated up article, its one of my fave currys.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> ;-D
> 
> I'm making peshwari style beef curry at the moment, I love currys and you can make them really really healthy, The curries on now just cooking thru. (roll on 3.30 when I can eat some). The dough for the chapathi's is resting and the rice is soaking, this is gonna be a feed and a half.


mother of odin...looks like its gonna be good (altho im not sure why as its just a plate of powder atm lol)


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a craving now for a chicken vindaloo now!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It's gonna take a week to work out the macro's lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> It's gonna take a week to work out the macro's lol.


Dont know if you have been in my journal recently but ive lost quite a bit of timber and im aure if i had a curry id relapse lmao!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Point me in the right direction Tyram, I cant seem to find it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Point me in the right direction Tyram, I cant seem to find it.


same here


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George,do you sniff that white powder in the middle,then talk crap for hours???


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

lol, no, its chamion no 2 flour, I mainly use it for making chapatis and wraps.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> lol, no, its chamion no 2 flour, I mainly use it for making chapatis and wraps.


A hip a hop.a hibby to the hibby,say up jumped the boogie,to the rythem of the boogadee beat!

I better go away,see ya.......have a great weekend guys


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> A hip a hop.a hibby to the hibby,say up jumped the boogie,to the rythem of the boogadee beat!
> 
> I better go away,see ya.......have a great weekend guys


You too mate :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> A hip a hop.a hibby to the hibby,say up jumped the boogie,to the rythem of the boogadee beat!
> 
> I better go away,see ya.......have a great weekend guys


have a good 1 mucker! smellya


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just worked out my mate in my gym, I like it when one of the lads comes round, it gets creative ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Totally delicious, its sure made me sweat. Wife loved it too.

Peshawar style beef curry.

Basmathi rice.

Chapatis.

Its worth noting that when you've made a curry its good to let it rest, and if you can it tastes better when its been frozen and reheated.

I'm not great at getting the chapatis round but I am getting better n better as I practice.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just getting up and about, had a great nights sleep, my back doesnt hurt much at all this morning, maybe the swimming and sauna are helping?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

This week was tough with my back, managed swimming, some light weights to help my back and a first trip to the sauna, diet was more or less perfect. This morning was weigh in time, and I have the biggest smile ever, on holiday I put on eight pounds, I been back three weeks and I lost this :-





































Whilst I am sure there was water loss involved, 8 pounds will do me nicely, being back on 12-3 pounds is nice and encouraging, Ive controlled my food intake using myfitnesspal. I dont wont to lose any more weight, just body fat. I am happy around the twelve and a half stone mark. Sure feels different to 17.3 stones! At the end of this month is picture update time, I feel quite happy about the thought of posting my pic in my pants for the first time, every other time its been agony.

special thanks to those following my journal, it really does encourage me.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Go Derek Go!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im pretty chuffed ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> This week was tough with my back, managed swimming, some light weights to help my back and a first trip to the sauna, diet was more or less perfect. This morning was weigh in time, and I have the biggest smile ever, on holiday I put on eight pounds, I been back three weeks and I lost this :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done mate that's awesome :thumbup1: :

As I am planning to join the ranks of those who resort to chemical assistance such as DNP to achieve their fat loss, what you are achieving through strict nutrition control and hard work in the gym is inspirational :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done mate that's awesome :thumbup1: :
> 
> As I am planning to join the ranks of those who resort to chemical assistance such as DNP to achieve their fat loss, what you are achieving through strict nutrition control and hard work in the gym is inspirational :thumb:


Its with the encouragement and guidance from here mate. I feel really spurred on by today's weigh in.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yay, well done on the loss! :thumb: I find it such a boost when you find you're doing well, and it makes everything (cravings etc) much easier to handle when you know things are working!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm still grinning and doing the happy dance around the house ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Im pretty chuffed ;-D


And rightly so, excellent work buddy


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thought I would treat myself this morning, but nothing major, had an once of cheese on my breakfast, I love cheese.










Not a bad breakfast, steak, eggs n cheese.

Cals 550

carbs 8

fat 29

Proteins 48

1320 calories left for the day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey mate!

Great journal, good work :thumb:

Home gym looks perfect


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Thought I would treat myself this morning, but nothing major, had an once of cheese on my breakfast, I love cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mg:
View attachment 98786
:lol:


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Well done mate some major progress made. Wish I was loaded so could employ you as my cook lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Red Leicester Cheese Calories and Nutrition per Serving (1 Serving=1 Serving/30g)

Calories 120

Protein 7.1

Carbohydrate 0

Fat 10.1

Fibre 0

Its not a bad treat.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I know ,I was only messing with ye G.B its all good :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Lunch was good, sweet chilli chicken. (instructions below).










Forgot to put the sultanas on the list, you add them last.










Melt a tablespoon of honey.

Chop everything fine, grate the ginger.

Boil the chicken, then drain it off.

add the honey and sweet chilli to the chicken and lightly cook (no oil) it will go sticky onto the chicken.

Allow to cool.

Put a pinch of chilli powder with the yogurt and mix well.

mix the other stuff with the yogurt, use the green end of the spring onions not the bulb ends.

Add the sultanas and fine diced apple.

Eat it!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> I'm still grinning and doing the happy dance around the house ;-D


 I can just imagine it LOL
View attachment 98791


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

and now I think I'll snooze it off ;-D


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

man l need to stop coming in here, to many pics of food !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> and now I think I'll snooze it off ;-D


G.B is now on the couch
View attachment 98804


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Was a nice nap. I'm gonna work out one body part tonight, things feel good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Was a nice nap. I'm gonna work out one body part tonight, things feel good.


Your hips


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dinner was good, cheesy egg salad (cottage cheese, Quark and 25g of cheddar). A can of soured pilchards, salad. 676 calories, (61g of proteins) not bad for my main meal of the day.










Two Rita Faircloughs (pumpkin ones) with peanut butter before bed and my calories are spot on for my deficit.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning ;-D

Cheat meal day.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Meal looked nice last night!

Whats your cheat meal day plans??

Just getting ready to go for a run


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just getting up and about, checked a mates facebook page, he's uploaded 100's pics, took a couple hours looking thru and laughing at them. Grub is at my mothers, its gonna be roast pork and all the gubbings. Got a new chess set (pieces) on holiday, I might get time to drill them out, I love the set but the pieces arnt quite heavy enough so I'll drill a 15mm hole in the bottom of them and pour in some hot lead just so the feel nicer to play with. We play chess a lot. Started reading the second Bernard Cornwell book, Stonehenge, his first book was a great read. Just doing typical Sunday stuff really.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds good mate. Were out for a meal in bury at lunchtime so i'll keep it as healthy as possible!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You don't do a cheat meal once a week?

I talk to Fatboy80 on whatsapp and it was his carb up day yesterday, he literally had a carrier bag full of crisps and stuff, I dunno if I could lol, but I do like my Sunday dinner. Don't you have a one meal "what you want" per week to combat cravings? I'd die without my Sunday dinner.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> You don't do a cheat meal once a week?
> 
> I talk to Fatboy80 on whatsapp and it was his carb up day yesterday, he literally had a carrier bag full of crisps and stuff, I dunno if I could lol, but I do like my Sunday dinner. Don't you have a one meal "what you want" per week to combat cravings? I'd die without my Sunday dinner.


In 3 months ive had 1 chinese meal and that was only a celebration as my daughter came out of hospital.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> You don't do a cheat meal once a week?
> 
> I talk to Fatboy80 on whatsapp and it was his carb up day yesterday, he literally had a carrier bag full of crisps and stuff, I dunno if I could lol, but I do like my Sunday dinner. Don't you have a one meal "what you want" per week to combat cravings? I'd die without my Sunday dinner.


NO


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> NO


Liking your style flintmeister!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Liking your style flintmeister!


Well mate i have a job to do.... no good rewarding myself until i have done that job as i see it !!!

why treat myself to eat what i want just cos i have gone a week without a cheat meal ??? hardly a fcukin gold medal material in olympics is it lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well mate i have a job to do.... no good rewarding myself until i have done that job as i see it !!!
> 
> why treat myself to eat what i want just cos i have gone a week without a cheat meal ??? hardly a fcukin gold medal material in olympics is it lol


Im exactly the same mate. I have a goal to get a 6 pack for my holiday in january so will give it 100% otherwise im just cheating myself. As im eating out for lunch today i wont have any breakfast and will still makesure i dont have a starter or desert lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Im exactly the same mate. I have a goal to get a 6 pack for my holiday in january so will give it 100% otherwise im just cheating myself. As im eating out for lunch today i wont have any breakfast and will still makesure i dont have a starter or desert lol


I dont condone anyone for wanting a cheat meal mate if thats what it takes to keep them sane for rest of the week... IMO im just stating that i would rather see 6 or 8 weeks of results more of a reason to treat myself or if im feeling really down to perk myself up... different strokes for different folks !!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> I dont condone anyone for wanting a cheat meal mate if thats what it takes to keep them sane for rest of the week... IMO im just stating that i would rather see 6 or 8 weeks of results more of a reason to treat myself or if im feeling really down to perk myself up... different strokes for different folks !!


In my competition in january i was told to have a cheat meal once a week. I found i was doing it for the sake of it. Mentally i think im quite strong. Havent had a chocolate bar in 6 months lol!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> In my competition in january i was told to have a cheat meal once a week. I found i was doing it for the sake of it. Mentally i think im quite strong. Havent had a chocolate bar in 6 months lol!


Exactly mate .. when there is no need then there is no need !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive been like a God all week, progress has been tops, but for me Sunday lunch is more than just to cap my cravings, its a family affair around the table followed by chatting and such with the family. Its a tradition thats worth a few calories.

Its good to see you around again Flinty, three days away and people are asking where you are, thats a good sign eh ;-D


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Ive been like a God all week, progress has been tops, but for me Sunday lunch is more than just to cap my cravings, its a family affair around the table followed by chatting and such with the family. Its a tradition thats worth a few calories.


Nothing wrong with that mate. End of the day you've made great progress already so it obviously works for you.

Fot me i dont see much difference from my january pictures so i am ultra strict on myself.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Bollox Tyramhall, Ive read your journal from one end to the other, youve done amazing lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Bollox Tyramhall, Ive read your journal from one end to the other, youve done amazing lol.


Appreciate the comments mate. Only difference i see is in my old pairs of jeans lol. Its weird how we see ourselves in the mirror!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Im making more of an effort not to post so much mate... i go through these phases on here,, same sh1t rolls around and it gets boring... a bit of a break sorts me out...

im still about and reading but not so much posting !!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Im making more of an effort not to post so much mate... i go through these phases on here,, same sh1t rolls around and it gets boring... a bit of a break sorts me out...
> 
> im still about and reading but not so much posting !!


I noticed you fvcked off for a bit lol!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Oi! You forgot to mention all the extra cardio I've done this week!!

Indian was nice last night, and finished popcorn before film started.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> I noticed you fvcked off for a bit lol!


lol no that wasnt it haha.... i was just busy doing bro , i mean for next few weeks i wont be on here so much but i will still be working hard !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah, your turning into Forest Gump with the running.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> yeah, your turning into Forest Gump with the running.


You're*

I find the improved fitness levels helps no end with the big lifts in the gym.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Exactly mate .. when there is no need then there is no need !!!


I had this conversation with Pscarb when l first started with him, told him l REALLY didnt want a cheat session, be it a day, half a day, 4 hours what ever but he INSISTED I do it.

I know everyone coaches differently and we are all different but he insists it does more good than harm in so many ways so l did as l was told even tho it killed me to do some weeks TBH.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it depends what diet you follow as well. I'm doing keto, so have a carb up day.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I had this conversation with Pscarb when l first started with him, told him l REALLY didnt want a cheat session, be it a day, half a day, 4 hours what ever but he INSISTED I do it.
> 
> I know everyone coaches differently and we are all different but he insists it does more good than harm in so many ways so l did as l was told even tho it killed me to do some weeks TBH.


the difference is mate that scarbs diet regime relies on refeeds bro... Big bears doesnt !!! like you say lots of different ways and we are on totally different plans .. good to see how different plans work for people though hey !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Fatboy80 said:


> You're*
> 
> I find the improved fitness levels helps no end with the big lifts in the gym.


lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> the difference is mate that scarbs diet regime relies on refeeds bro... Big bears doesnt !!! like you say lots of different ways and we are on totally different plans .. good to see how different plans work for people though hey !!!


Oh yeah hence why l mentioned the different coaching methods mate.

I followed Pauls instructions to the letter and it paid off royally. Looks like the same thing is happpening with you and BB :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> I had this conversation with Pscarb when l first started with him, told him l REALLY didnt want a cheat session, be it a day, half a day, 4 hours what ever but he INSISTED I do it.
> 
> I know everyone coaches differently and we are all different but he insists it does more good than harm in so many ways so l did as l was told even tho it killed me to do some weeks TBH.


Dont doubt it milky. No doubt after a weeks strict regime it probably does the body good to deal with excess calories and fats etc.... It certainly does the mind good, especially the guilt afterwards to push you even harder the next week. Think because i used to be huge it preys on my mind more than others? Who knows. As flinty said, everybody does it differently and as long as results are still good then who cares if you have a cheat meal or cheat day once a week etc.

All i know is at the minute, mentally i seem to be in a good place regarding workouts and diet and long may it continue lol!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> lol
> 
> View attachment 98842


Wondered when someone would post the usual grammar police stuff!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tyramhall said:


> Dont doubt it milky. No doubt after a weeks strict regime it probably does the body good to deal with excess calories and fats etc.... It certainly does the mind good, especially the guilt afterwards to push you even harder the next week. Think because i used to be huge it preys on my mind more than others? Who knows. As flinty said, everybody does it differently and as long as results are still good then eho cares if you have a cheat meal or cheat day once a week etc.
> 
> All i know is at the minute, mentally i seem to be in a good place regarding workouts and diet and long may it continue lol!


Cracking observation mate and l have said it sooooooooooooooo many times, GUILT is a great motivator for many people.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

This is what makes it such a challenge, its different for every individual.

The social aspect is important for me as much as anything, my habits have changed so much to fit my new lifestyle that I don't see a lot of "the old gang" and family members who smoke weed and spend most of their time in the pub. A family meal each week is good for my moral, this week its five of us.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> This is what makes it such a challenge, its different for every individual.
> 
> The social aspect is important for me as much as anything, my habits have changed so much to fit my new lifestyle that I don't see a lot of "the old gang" and family members who smoke weed and spend most of their time in the pub. A family meal each week is good for my moral, this week its five of us.


I know what you mean Derek, I've given up booze, because I realised I couldn't achieve my goals with it. Obviously that left a bit of a hole in the social side of things. Not overly bothered though, as I'm happy in my own company!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunday Dinner, roast taters, roast pork, broccoli, mixed veg, yorkie puds, chocolate pudding! Delicious. That's it for another week.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Sunday Dinner, roast taters, roast pork, broccoli, mixed veg, yorkie puds, chocolate pudding! Delicious. That's it for another week.


Pics pics pics!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Didnt take pictures, was at my mums, its old fashioned stick to your ribs type cooking.

Ill make sure I dont go over my calorie count though. Ill keep it trim until morning.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel stuffed after mine!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

ive just had mine

one potato ( apple size) 100 grams of light choice thin sliced ham, 2 boiled eggs, tabel spoon of heenz beenz and a glass of my protien drink mixture ....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you seen that reformed ham? You cant tell it was old slops off the floor?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:



> Have you seen that reformed ham? You cant tell it was old slops off the floor?


and tasts like it too ...its absolutely loupin
View attachment 98889
same wi that cheap chicken roll sh1t..its got hard bits in ..which is bone coz its all,mashed up and rolled out and tastes like sh1te .

tasted both once .............never again


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Doesn't need thinking about, I only eat natural anyways now, best thing I ever did was to stop eating all that crap, I still have to buy it though. My Mrs eats the worst of it, inc billy bear lol. An to really top it off I do all the cooking n food preparation lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Doesn't need thinking about, I only eat natural anyways now, best thing I ever did was to stop eating all that crap, I still have to buy it though. My Mrs eats the worst of it, inc billy bear lol. An to really top it off I do all the cooking n food preparation lol.


me too G-B im the cook of the house and the wife is perfectly happy eating what I make , she does eat crap between meals , snack stuff like crisps and things and biscuits with her cup of tea at supper time while id be having aprotien drink , same at breafast time i just have aprotien drink and she will have cereal , ..but as far as main meals go she eats the same as me.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Your a lucky lad, I get tired of making two dinners everyday ;-D


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

just read your post in milky's journal george. just to add - I find creatine and l glutamine useful. I also use beta alinine. Helps with endurance. I think it reduces the effect of lactic acid.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Your a lucky lad, I get tired of making two dinners everyday ;-D


Sod that!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> Sod that!!


yea, ive got to agree with this fatlad G.B LOL ...see the thing is, the wife knows if she didnt eat what I make she would have to make her own :huh:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill be rattling soon....

I had my last snack of the day, inspired by tyramhall;-


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Ill be rattling soon....
> 
> I had my last snack of the day, inspired by tyramhall;-


I love Burgen bread!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Ill be rattling soon....
> 
> I had my last snack of the day, inspired by tyramhall;-


FFS im gonna have to go and have one of my quarky moose thing now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

ya, its the best, high in proteins too.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

the wife is cooking me Shepherds Pie as I type :drool:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Man I wouldn't be able to sleep on that, spoon of Quark in the mash?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Man I wouldn't be able to sleep on that, spoon of Quark in the mash?


He's gone Quark mad! Watch out @Keeks there's a new guy in town.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It suits my diet, its versatile, virtually fat free and high in proteins.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> It suits my diet, its versatile, virtually fat free and high in proteins.


Alright, alright....no need to go on!

God, quark at you getting on your high horse!!!!!

(Sorry!)


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

View attachment 98974
Quark!!! its the future ...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Breakfast was most excellent. Mushrooms, peppers, onions, salad, steak, two dry fried eggs,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur food brings a tear to my eye mate :crying: i wish i was a better (or not so lazy) cook lol.

im about to tuck into some whey in water and handfull of mixed nuts...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the time this week, I dont normally have the time to cook for breakfast.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, just having a quick look round...ah yes...food...bugger...that's me out then! pft...:laugh: currently munching my way through tuna and quinoa right now and wishing I had remembered to put some oil in it cos it's like chewing dog food or something, oh well...one must suffer for ones art.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hello, just having a quick look round...ah yes...food...bugger...that's me out then! pft...:laugh: currently munching my way through tuna and quinoa right now and wishing I had remembered to put some oil in it cos it's like chewing dog food or something, oh well...one must suffer for ones art.


Thats why I make smoothies with my tuna ................cant do with all that chewing


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Thats why I make smoothies with my tuna ................cant do with all that chewing




THAT is how much I like that idea...I wen't specially off to find this smilie....:laugh: :laugh: omg! I would be as sick as a parrot! hahahahaha....sorry George! and after all your bacon buttie pics too...hahaha


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Flubs said:


> View attachment 98986
> 
> 
> THAT is how much I like that idea...I wen't specially off to find this smilie....:laugh: :laugh: omg! I would be as sick as a parrot! hahahahaha....sorry George! and after all your bacon buttie pics too...hahaha


LOl ..cracking smiley Flubs ...but I do put some jalepeno sauce or some heenz beenz in with the tuna tho and a couple of cherry tomats.........oh, and some salt and pepper. mmmmmmmm,,has to bee really cold out fo teh fridge ...warm tuna smotthies are eeeeeeughh!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Smoothies and tune do not belong in the same sentence!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Smoothies and tune do not belong in the same sentence!


you dont know untill youve tried it G.B ....I was shocked myself to find out how tasty they are or can be :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I have had it, I got a strong belly, it just wasnt for me, I do like raw eggs, liver, jellied eels and other such "delicacy's". Just tuna and fruits beyond weird lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> I have had it, I got a strong belly, it just wasnt for me, I do like raw eggs, liver, jellied eels and other such "delicacy's". Just tuna and fruits beyond weird lol.


What !! I dont add fruit to tuna eugghhhh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> LOl ..cracking smiley Flubs ...but I do put some jalepeno sauce or some heenz beenz in with the tuna tho and a *couple of cherry tomats*.........oh, and some salt and pepper. mmmmmmmm,,has to bee really cold out fo teh fridge ...warm tuna smotthies are eeeeeeughh!!





Replicator said:


> What !! I dont add fruit to tuna eugghhhh


*cough*


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> *cough*


oh come on toms are a veg and are treated like a veg ...no need for being politically correct FFS :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> oh come on toms are a veg and are treated like a veg ...no need for being politically correct FFS :lol:


haha :lol: fuk knows how tomatoes got there place in the fruit family. i was takin the p!ss anyway mate but im sure GB thought u were mixin it with strawberrys and pineapple :lol: now that would give me the boak


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha :lol: fuk knows how tomatoes got there place in the fruit family. i was takin the p!ss anyway mate but im sure GB thought u were mixin it with strawberrys and pineapple :lol: now that would give me the boak


Yes i thought ye was m8 ..no worries, and yes me too on that one


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Love lively debates! Food looks great though!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought you where making fruit and tuna shakes lol.

Tonight's grub so far is salmon and small salad. The compression method for cooking salmon is awesome!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

What is the compression method please? Do I need to sit on it before I sling it in the mike? would be more like Greppers feckin tuna drink if I did that...sooooo...compression? Please.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George's method for salmon. It works well for sealing in moisture. Ill let George explain though.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

steamed salmon steaks. (repost) (click images to enlarge)

Put them in the lunchbox and add boiling water from the kettle, add one level teaspoon of olivio, spoon needs bleaching lol, put the lid on and bang it in the microwave set for three minutes, at 1.5 minutes stop the microwave and give it a few moments, then start the microwave again. (this stops the fish from exploding as it gets too hot too quick).



Now here's the real tip, dont take it out and plate it up, take it out and push the lid back on with a tea towel, if you look at my box in the picture you'll see it contracts, this has the effect of sucking steam into the fish, makes it really firm, cooked thru and extremely tasty. If you take it out and plate it you won't get a good flavor and the salmon will have a wet and less meaty texture. LET IT CONTRACT.



Here's the done article, served with salad and a mix of mashed swede, leeks and taters with the skin on. (a sensible amount too).


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Booked in a session with Flinty for the 18th, wonder how bad the tears will be lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Booked in a session with Flinty for the 18th, wonder how bad the tears will be lol.


Is Olivio olive oil?

and I don't mean to be horrid or anything...but....but...you're training with Flinty?

:lol: :lol: :lol:

*GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!!!!* :laugh:

how achey breaky are you gonna be the next day? hee heeee...the salmon isn't the only thing that's gonna be compressed then..hahahaha...

Sorry George...I'm just having a play cos it's Monday...one must you know, one must.


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm trying this Salmon at weekend, cheers for the pics and guidelines dude, as ours is always hit and miss.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Olivio is olive oil based, for the amount its more than acceptable. (half a teaspoon)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm trying it too, but, George, if the lid is already on, what do you mean by put the lid back on with the t-towel to make it compress, it's already on? or do you mean take the lid off after the first cooking then put it back on? sorry to be a dweeeb....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You cook it with the lid on but when its in the microwave the lid lifts open, you need to push it back on, with a tea towel. (it gets steaming hot and burns).


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> You cook it with the lid on but when its in the microwave the lid lifts open, you need to push it back on, with a tea towel. (it gets steaming hot and burns).


oh, okay..I sorta thought that might happen but I thought you meant I should have to actually take it off at some point and I kept reading it and reading it and wondering what I had missed, durrrrr....hahaha...thanks so much for answering. Much appreciated.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning GB , how ya today mate?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

You've got some great tips on cooking which ive taken on board!

You swimming today mate??


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Best way to cool salmon ever flubs, stays firm and very tasty.

I'm good Janik, gonna get a stack of supplements from eBay today. What you got planned?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Not gonna swim today, gonna take a sauna.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Best way to cool salmon ever flubs, stays firm and very tasty.
> 
> I'm good Janik, gonna get a stack of supplements from eBay today. What you got planned?


ebays prob the way forward sinse the rise 

iv got some work i should really be gettin on with :lol: then a chest/tri's sesh tonight followed by a sauna n a plunge :thumb: superb


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Right, I'm off for a sauna etc. If I wait any longer Ill have to eat lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Right, I'm off for a sauna etc. If I wait any longer Ill have to eat lol.


did u get the menthol crystals?!










get a laddle of water and por some of these's in....wait till disolved then throw it on with a couple more scoops of water on top.

get them in boots.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

They might not like me doing it at my gym, the sauna is electric lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> They might not like me doing it at my gym, the sauna is electric lol.


Most are aren't they, still able to add water to them though aren't you

otherwise its basically just a heater in a shed lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> They might not like me doing it at my gym, the sauna is electric lol.


so is ours, with stones on top?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I reckon ours sounds kinda like a heater in a shed lol, Ill ask them though. Ive only been in a sauna twice and that was this week so I dunno bugger all about them to be honest. Just rustling up dinner, I'm starving.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dinner was good, steak, dry fried egg, cassava mashed with quark, cut green beans. Just what I needed, a nice stodge meal. 682 calories (62g proteins), earn t every mouthful.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Getting the food nailed nicely GB good work


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I know I'm gonna need a snooze this afternoon ;-D


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I find if I shut the kitchen door and try to make toast, I get so much steam I can just have a sauna right there and then...okay the smell of smoke and the fire alarm going off is a bit of distraction naturally, but ya know, it's cheap....cough :blink:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I shut the kitchen door just now cos there is a mountain of pots to wash lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I shut the kitchen door just now cos there is a mountain of pots to wash lol.


Ya lazy lubber.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Right, I'm off for a sauna etc. If I wait any longer Ill have to eat lol.


Seems like you have caught the bug for sauna's mate?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi G.B Ive just been having a gigle at the crack about the saunas :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Hi G.B Ive just been having a gigle at the crack about the saunas :lol:


I think the fella has steamed himself for tea?!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the sauna, I reckon it eases my back. I'm not sure of all the health benefits.

Had a 4 egg mushroom omelet for tea with an ounce of cheese. Pretty delicious. (421 calories, 31 proteins).


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Going through this makes me hungry! Looks like the diet is sorted!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

just found this.. followed the food smell ..

subbed


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks for the rep - keep the recipes coming..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rykard said:


> just found this.. followed the food smell ..
> 
> subbed


Told you so.....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning Folks, a good nights sleep ;-D

Woke and cleaned up, dunno how this place gets in such a mess, well I do, its a six foot blonde called Rach chucking stuff everywhere lol.

Made some nice dough, its resting, gonna make some wraps and fill them with all sorts of healthy protein packed yummies!

Ordered my supps,

Cod lips n oil (high strength)

Creosote caps (high strength)

Glue me seems (powder form).

What did we do before we had eBay?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Morning Folks, a good nights sleep ;-D
> 
> Woke and cleaned up, dunno how this place gets in such a mess, well I do, its a six foot blonde called Rach chucking stuff everywhere lol.
> 
> ...


Nice groule recipe i see....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Flinty said I need extra supps. I'm sure he has shares lol

Morning guys ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning mucker, sauna's today?.....you'll be addicted soon enough


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its ladies day at the Sauna ;-( wimin eh?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Its ladies day at the Sauna ;-( wimin eh?


Its gutting when that happens. At my old fitness gym they had 2 whole days for women lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Its ladies day at the Sauna ;-( wimin eh?





tyramhall said:


> Its gutting when that happens. At my old fitness gym they had 2 whole days for women lol!


im with the council gym......and there mixed


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im with the council gym......and there mixed


My hardcore gym doesnt have them lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> My hardcore gym doesnt have them lol!


my panzy gym does.....and ill never leave


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm thinking a trip to Tesco, I save all my coppers and when I have enough I put them in the coin machine and buy a couple of plates, I fancy a couple of five kg's as I'm forever switching fives. I like the Tesco metal plates. I could however buy even more food.

I was watching a program last night about food and how its packaged and made, pretty scary stuff. I'm glad I no longer eat anything processed or out of a box.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I'm thinking a trip to Tesco, I save all my coppers and when I have enough I put them in the coin machine and buy a couple of plates, I fancy a couple of five kg's as I'm forever switching fives. I like the Tesco metal plates. I could however buy even more food.
> 
> I was watching a program last night about food and how its packaged and made, pretty scary stuff. I'm glad I no longer eat anything processed or out of a box.


Id love to buy some db's upto 50kg but fear id use them everyday and really stunt my progress. Think im proper addicted now to achieving a great body lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Id love to buy some db's upto 50kg but fear id use them everyday and really stunt my progress. Think im proper addicted now to achieving a great body lol


upto 50kg DB's!?! my gym only has 40s ffs :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> upto 50kg DB's!?! my gym only has 40s ffs :lol:


Lol. Im using 35's at the minute so hopefully soon will increase it again! Im a strong mofo lmao!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning George. Have a good day and thank you for dropping into mine, very kind.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Lol. Im using 35's at the minute so hopefully soon will increase it again! Im a strong mofo lmao!!!


that u are mate! what do u use them for?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> that u are mate! what do u use them for?


Db presses and bicep curls. They are too heavy to use in my lunges. I change to 20's instead for those.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Pressing flowers lol.

Janik I cant find your journal.....please point.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Db presses and bicep curls. They are too heavy to use in my lunges. I change to 20's instead for those.


bicep curls?!?!?! with 35kg EACH HAND??? wtf am i doing wrong PMSL


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> bicep curls?!?!?! with 35kg EACH HAND??? wtf am i doing wrong PMSL


I train 1 arm at a time. Left is my weakest. Ive only just gone to 35's this week though. Feel wasted afterwards!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Pressing flowers lol.
> 
> Janik I cant find your journal.....please point.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/197398-janikvonds-cutting-chub-2-a.html


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I train 1 arm at a time. Left is my weakest. Ive only just gone to 35's this week though. Feel wasted afterwards!


u must have like 22" guns mate pmsl


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u must have like 22" guns mate pmsl


Haha. I should neg you for that!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. I should neg you for that!


not big enough? lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> not big enough? lol


Give me a year!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

mm Tesco butchers, not too bad, 2 x rumps (fat ones) 1 x rack of pork ribs, 30 medium eggs and 10 tuna chunks (getting ready for tuna week). Only spent £6 as I weighed in the coppers and had £11. No 5kg weights on the shelf so went for the grub, the kitchens alive with the smell of sweet taters roasting ;-D

You should see all the crap people are buying for Halloween, no wonder kids are nuts lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Now that was a feast.

Rump steak, small roast tater, small roast sweet tater, brussels and a dry fry egg. Delicious, washed down with a mug of tetley tea.










650 calories

56 protein

fat 30

carbs 61


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i fukin knew if i came in here it would be a pic of ur lunch :crying: puts my whey in water & handfull of nuts into perspective


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You could switch the shake for a steak mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> i fukin knew if i came in here it would be a pic of ur lunch :crying: puts my whey in water & handfull of nuts into perspective


Take your hand off your nuts and cook something then!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> You could switch the shake for a steak mate?


am at work mate and never prepaired (as usual) so been

granolla & shake

eggs and burgen

shake & nuts

tuna & tattie

chicken & veg

shake & PB


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Take your hand off your nuts and cook something then!


id rather starve mate  lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im gonna have to go light for the rest of the day, its only 13;11 and I had 996 calories already, got 874 left.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Now that was a feast.
> 
> Rump steak, small roast tater, small roast sweet tater, brussels and a dry fry egg. Delicious, washed down with a mug of tetley tea.
> 
> ...


Dead to me George!!! dead to me.....

:laugh: my glutamine and whey was utterly delicious! just so you know :crying:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

When I am back at work I wont be eating so well ;-(


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> When I am back at work I wont be eating so well ;-(


Sound like Milky


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. I should neg you for that!


Is that 1 arm per week mate?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Is that 1 arm per week mate?


Lol. No mate, i meant i do 5-10 reps with 1 arm then change over to the other.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dinner was nice, deviled eggs, quark nibbles and salad. Nice and light.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Lol. No mate, i meant i do 5-10 reps with 1 arm then change over to the other.


i wish i could curl 70kg for reps :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Dinner was nice, deviled eggs, quark nibbles and salad. Nice and light.


im glad this looks sh!te mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i wish i could curl 70kg for reps :crying:


What weight you on now?

How much would it cost to buy a 35kg dumbell??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> What weight you on now?
> 
> How much would it cost to buy a 35kg dumbell??


iv never went all out on a DB curl lol but at the end of a back sesh i can use the 22.5's-25kg for few sets of 10. & iv got a good 3stone on u pmsl


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv never went all out on a DB curl lol but at the end of a back sesh i can use the 22.5's-25kg for few sets of 10. & iv got a good 3stone on u pmsl


Im sure you would pi$$ it mate if you properly went for it. Most people in my gym seem to use 40kg + dumbells so i feel prooer weak compared to them!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I reckon you are hard cnuts up in Lancs then lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I reckon you are hard cnuts up in Lancs then lol


Nah, think most of them are juiced up lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> not big enough? lol


wonder what would happen if I did ...............................just kiddin :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Dumbell curls are for sissies :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Im sure you would pi$$ it mate if you properly went for it. Most people in my gym seem to use 40kg + dumbells so i feel prooer weak compared to them!


ifbthere curling 40 kg dbs properly then there arms must be fcukin massive. cos theres no fcukin way you are training arms properly curling 40 kg dbs.. more like fcukin swinging the sh1t out of bit for some lower back injuries lol... most i have ever curled.properly with proper form is 20 kg. for about r good reps.. jot saying im a standard to set things by but 40 kg get outta here..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> ifbthere curling 40 kg dbs properly then there arms must be fcukin massive. cos theres no fcukin way you are training arms properly curling 40 kg dbs.. more like fcukin swinging the sh1t out of bit for some lower back injuries lol... most i have ever curled.properly with proper form is 20 kg. for about r good reps.. jot saying im a standard to set things by but 40 kg get outta here..


Couldn't agree more mate. I've seen plenty of lads swinging 35kg weights thinking they are curling but there's no form and they're just hurting their lower backs. With true form I can manage 10 good reps with 18kg but my biceps take such a hammering doing my back that I rarely feel the need to go heavy anyway. Form over weight mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Couldn't agree more mate. I've seen plenty of lads swinging 35kg weights thinking they are curling but there's no form and they're just hurting their lower backs. With true form I can manage 10 good reps with 18kg but my biceps take such a hammering doing my back that I rarely feel the need to go heavy anyway. Form over weight mate.


i watvhed a video milky posted otjer day phil heath doing an arm session.. even on his ez bar curls he had only 40 kg on the bar.. but he is obviously not sporti g the same size guns as these monsters curling 40 kg dbs. he is only phil heath pmsl...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. Arms like string that Phil Heath! 40kg in an ez bar?! All the 18 year olds do that in my gym! Lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ifbthere curling 40 kg dbs properly then there arms must be fcukin massive. cos theres no fcukin way you are training arms properly curling 40 kg dbs.. more like fcukin swinging the sh1t out of bit for some lower back injuries lol... most i have ever curled.properly with proper form is 20 kg. for about r good reps.. jot saying im a standard to set things by but 40 kg get outta here..


Some big dudes in my gym lol. When i try and use 35kg i can only do a few and admit that i probably do swing them. I do them to shock my body. I do most of my reps with 20's. ill check next time some big lads come in what they are using.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol tyram mate im not fussrd if there using 40 kg fair fcuks to them. but i dare bet they have smaller than 18 inch biceps still...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Some big dudes in my gym lol. When i try and use 35kg i can only do a few and admit that i probably do swing them. I do them to shock my body. I do most of my reps with 20's. ill check next time some big lads come in what they are using.


Do your curls with your back against a wall , head on teh wall too .......................dont move that head from the wall ..................now curl , this way tells you what you can really curl ......


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning all, you guys wanna talk curling you wanna talk to me (j/k)!



I dont curl much, form is better. I think its why I like the laying cable curl, perfect form made easy.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate, what are your plans today? Any nice meals planned??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning GB, how r ya?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a date today with a beauty! Taking my wife for lunch ;-D Got my clothes all out and ready. Not sure what to do about breakfast... Just deciding.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I have a date today with a beauty! Taking my wife for lunch ;-D Got my clothes all out and ready. Not sure what to do about breakfast... Just deciding.


Have a good day bro, try not to get sauce down your shirt, chicks hate that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Morning all, you guys wanna talk curling you wanna talk to me (j/k)!
> 
> View attachment 99375
> 
> ...


Worked the the Austrian curling champion,Mr Schwarzenegger,best bicep i have seen.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning Ben, Ill be watching what I eat, Ive selected the place carefully so I know I can eat properly. ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel very upbeat this morning, my back is starting to feel normal. I am going to go to the gym for a proper session on Saturday morning. Gonna do chest and biceps, I know it sounds childish but "I'm so excited I could pee my pants" lol. Whilst Ive had a bad back Ive been reading, learning and gearing up towards what I think is a new level. Good times!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I feel very upbeat this morning, my back is starting to feel normal. I am going to go to the gym for a proper session on Saturday morning. Gonna do chest and biceps, I know it sounds childish but "I'm so excited I could pee my pants" lol. Whilst Ive had a bad back Ive been reading, learning and gearing up towards what I think is a new level. Good times!


ur only happy because u know ur gonna get ur end away after ur lunch date :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

If I'm lucky hehehe, who knows.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I feel very upbeat this morning, my back is starting to feel normal. I am going to go to the gym for a proper session on Saturday morning. Gonna do chest and biceps, I know it sounds childish but "I'm so excited I could pee my pants" lol. Whilst Ive had a bad back Ive been reading, learning and gearing up towards what I think is a new level. Good times!


Good to hear mate, getting excited about lifting is a good thing indeed!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive loved it since the first time I benched, I thought "wow" ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

look forward to it bro. your session with me will be the first one you wont enjoy lol...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

One hell of a read mate... Well in!!

Although the grub pics have crucified me!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> look forward to it bro. your session with me will be the first one you wont enjoy lol...


That's making me nervous lol!

Jimmy glad you enjoyed it mate ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> look forward to it bro. your session with me will be the first one you wont enjoy lol...


is that GB in ur avi with ya?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

so...................u baw deep yit?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> so...................u baw deep yit?


Must be,the old uglies bumping nicely....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Was a nice date with the wife ;-D. Ate a pile of meat, no idea of macros, ate about 6 of the chips, Ill go easy tonight so I think it'll be a reasonable balance for the day.

Big Andy came round for his first squatting and leg session, he did alright, was all about learning form, he is a strong guy but I feel he is gonna have some serious doms over the weekend lol.










Had him doing some warm ups with chains to get the blood flowing.










Did a bit of rowing too as he wanted to leave with an empty tank.










He is a strong bugger for sure!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> so...................u baw deep yit?


hey up JAN, whats all this team taffy nonsense .. :whistling: .............I thougth that was for welsh folks . :blink: ..............and your from Scotland :confused1:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I know why you call him Andy Hitler now!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> is that GB in ur avi with ya?


no mate thats my brother @roblet


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice work mate glad you enjoyed your day !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Was a nice day, just what I needed ;-D


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice gym :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi there old Bean


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> hey up JAN, whats all this team taffy nonsense .. :whistling: .............I thougth that was for welsh folks . :blink: ..............and your from Scotland :confused1:


morning bud :thumbup1:they needed a translator for the scottish as the dont know wtf we'r saying......they pay me in sexual favours so im happy  u recon we should start a team?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate. Swimming today?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning GB


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Morning Mr Bean . Are you. Looking forward to your 1st session back tomorrow ?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning, nice swim this morning, backs feeling great ;-D. Dropped the wife off at work and picked up her bacon, sausages and pork pie for the week lol.

Had some good news, my mates coming up to stop with me for three days at the start of December ;-D can't wait to see him. ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes DeadpoolX, already got my kit sorted out ready ;-D


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Great stuff .

Got some back reading to do now to catch up !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Theres a lot of waffle to go thru now ;-D


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

just like most of the other journals lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Rykard said:


> just like most of the other journals lol


I don't know what you mean!? : whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning bud :thumbup1:they needed a translator for the scottish as the dont know wtf we'r saying......they pay me in sexual favours so im happy  u recon we should start a team?


 :lol: gid yin ...........................there is een ulridy, its cad Scottish Members


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

View attachment 99572
CUT THE WAFFLE !!!!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George, have a good day..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

morning George


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning guys, had real trouble sleeping last nite as I'm pretty excited, first proper session at the gym since I hurt my back. Andy Hitler is coming (he is handling his leg doms pretty well if he makes it). Ate well yesterday and hit my macro's, slightly over on my calorie count but I dont mind as the macro's are important to me and a few calories over is not the end of the earth when most days I'm under! Ill post up some of yesterdays grub as soon as I get my brain out of the fridge and put it back in my head, it has to be lubricated with tea to make this happen. ;-D

Chilli, East Mids? Where abouts..........


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> :lol: gid yin ...........................there is een ulridy, its cad Scottish Members


em ah member o that tae, ken


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Morning guys, *had real trouble sleeping last nite as I'm pretty excited, first proper session at the gym since I hurt my back*. Andy Hitler is coming (he is handling his leg doms pretty well if he makes it). Ate well yesterday and hit my macro's, slightly over on my calorie count but I dont mind as the macro's are important to me and a few calories over is not the end of the earth when most days I'm under! Ill post up some of yesterdays grub as soon as I get my brain out of the fridge and put it back in my head, it has to be lubricated with tea to make this happen. ;-D
> 
> Chilli, East Mids? Where abouts..........


morning mate. this had me giggling :laugh: good on ya bud


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

;-D Well I didn't have the time to upload my grub pics yesterday, ended up playing chess till late with Rach, mam came for lunch and one thing and another, so catch up time. Had a pork rack of ribs, my bbq sauce was a tad hot as the mustard powder got added a bit heavy handed lol. I have realized though that I can cut my chapatis perfectly round with the a metal tin I have, so a result there! So, pork ribs for breakfast and lunch (shared with my mum at lunch), and I make pork and veg kebabs for my dinner.

Yum yum look at that meat!










Leftovers used :-










Just had a two scoop shake with 50g of oats for breakfast. Gonna be at the gym for nine.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Have a good session george, dont let your excitement rule your brain though , them 5 kg pinky DB's can still cause you mischief bro


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

food pic a fukin unreal


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I like your meat George


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats been said before, but usually by the wife ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Thats been said before, but usually by the wife ;-D


LMFAO !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Thats been said before, but usually by the wife ;-D


Welcome to the totally **** world of bodybuilding!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I like your meat George


I hear you like any meat mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Only fail there is the meat is on a brown veg. board! 

Looks awsome ,well done!I am hungry now......


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I felt it this morning, was great to get in the Gym, almost jizzed with excitement lol (quoting Arnie lol). With all these little niggles, bad back, etc I'm going to ease into it nicely for four weeks, going to stimulate rather than annihilate until I feel at peak, (Mr Flint said to use my brains). So here is how it went :-

DB Curls, excellent form.

warm ups.

10kg x 5 x 5

Zottman DB, good form.

7.5kg x 5 x 5

EZ bar curls, excellent form.

warm ups

20 kg +Olympic EZ Bar 5 x 5.

Laying cable curls, excellent form.

warm ups

28kg 5 x 5

Flat bench press.

warm ups

45kg + Olympic bar 5 x 5

Decline bench.

warm ups

40kg + O bar 5 x 5 (hit a pb of 50kg + O bar x 3)

Incline bench.

warm ups

32.5kg +O bar 5 x 5

Chest dips wide grip. (perfect form).

warm ups

5 x 5 + 10kg.

4 x 1 + 15kg

I took a pic of the incline and decline at the gym to make sure I am using good angles (Flinty).


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

great sesh there mate...bit too many bicep exercises for my liking but a superb effort regardless :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Lunch was pretty decent, 6.5 ounce rump steak, mixed stir fried veg, salad and a couple of fried eggs.


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuk me buddy you stockpiling Tuna in case it's Armaggedon? lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I like tuna, high proteins, reasonable low calorie, versatile. I am back at work Monday so there wont be steaks for breakfast, lunch and dinner lol.


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

LOL I broke so need to do the same purely as it's cheap source, off to Morrisons shortly to Armaggedon stockpile Tuna


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Afternoon mate. Dinner looked very tasty!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Lentils are a good source of protein for the price, very versatile too. Throw some in with pasta, mashed taters, rice etc. (add them as you stuff nearly boiled else they go nasty).


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dinner was good mate, after that workout I was starving hungry.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Lentils are a good source of protein for the price, very versatile too. Throw some in with pasta, mashed taters, rice etc. (add them as you stuff nearly boiled else they go nasty).


Give me the worse wind ever, wife won't let me eat them! Lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

so how we feeling for the excitedly awaited session fella?


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I reckon those guns will be all DOMS 'd up in the morning Mr Bean . mg:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Lunch was pretty decent, 6.5 ounce rump steak, mixed stir fried veg, salad and a couple of fried eggs.


looks awesome G.B .....one question tho , I think your a bit short on tuna are ye not :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Well I felt it this morning, was great to get in the Gym, almost jizzed with excitement lol (quoting Arnie lol). With all these little niggles, bad back, etc I'm going to ease into it nicely for four weeks, going to stimulate rather than annihilate until I feel at peak, (Mr Flint said to use my brains). So here is how it went :-
> 
> DB Curls, excellent form.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cramps just from reading....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> The biceps are only small,this is overtraining Imho,as others have said,no need for more than 6/7 proper additional sets realy,use two exercises amoungst them or three,but not too many sets.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Dont worry when he gets over to have is session with me i will show him what he really cant do if its all done correctly and at proper intensity !!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

PowerOutput said:


> Fuk me buddy you stockpiling Tuna in case it's Armaggedon? lol


I used to have a tin of Tuna everyday ... can't stand the thought of it now ! Mind you can still tuck into a good Tuna steak 

ps Good journal GB ... like your enthusiasm


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I just fancied a nice beasting, normally wouldn't batter my arms. Feel great, wanted that nice warm glow and got it ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I just fancied a nice beasting, normally wouldn't batter my arms. Feel great, wanted that nice warm glow and got it ;-D


Good plan mate, sometimes its good to just freestyle a session and do what you fancy. It's not going to set you back and if you enjoyed it that's all good.

Don't do it again though!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I just fancied a nice beasting, normally wouldn't batter my arms. Feel great, wanted that nice warm glow and got it ;-D


When i feel the need i have a w4nk in a tank with the hatches closed!!!,


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Thats been said before, but usually by the wife ;-D


You must be a very good cook George if she prefers your cooking to hers.... :sneaky2: :blink:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Flubs said:


> You must be a very good cook George if she prefers your cooking to hers.... :sneaky2: :blink:


Flubs im devastated you have now denied us all of your smile yet again :sad:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> [Redacted] im devastated you have now denied us all of your smile yet again :sad:


:laugh: I'm thinking of the children flinty, I'm thinking of the children......... :blink:

I put 'em up now and again but not so keen on seeing my mug up there....and well, Olive and I have so much in common, it's practically the same...we are one....:laugh:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Phew that was a nice one. (very good form on workout)

Triceps Dips

warm ups

10

5 @ +10kg

5 @ +15kg

5 @ +20kg

3 @ +20kg

5 @ +15kg

Triceps overhead cable.

5 x 5 @ 28kg

Triceps Press ups.

4 x 10

Standing Military Press.

warm ups.

5 x 5 @ 10kg. + Olympic bar,

Wide Grip Pull Ups.

5 x 8 assisted -19kg

Side Raises DB

5 x 5 @ 8kg

Front Raises DB

5 x 5 @ 7kg

Wouldn't normally do shoulders and triceps but a mate came in so we juggled to workout together. Feel nice and brutalized ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> :laugh: I'm thinking of the children flinty, I'm thinking of the children......... :blink:
> 
> I put 'em up now and again but not so keen on seeing my mug up there....and well, Olive and I have so much in common, it's practically the same...we are one....:laugh:


ya is what ya is and tha's all what ya is

A-gah-gah-gah-gah-gah-gah!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Phew that was a nice one. (very good form on workout)
> 
> Triceps Dips
> 
> ...


Very good G.B but why all the accesory work ?, you already blitzed your triceps yesterday with all the bench pressing work, just curious


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Not happy till serious DOMS set in??


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

nice workou there George, very nice indeed. just waiting for your food pic now so I can slavver all over the keyboard for a bit...:laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Not happy till serious DOMS set in??


Doms does not equal growth !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Doms does not equal growth !


Splitter of hairs


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Doms does not equal growth !


Totally agree... Some guys like to "feel" a good work out...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Doms does not equal growth !


Totally agree... Some guys like to "feel" a good work out... A question of taste I guess


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Doms does not equal growth !


But it does mean he has hit the area he was training pretty well if its hurting :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Splitter of hairs
> View attachment 99832


no splitting of hairs here B.L ............the amount of people who go on about the pump and doms thinking that it means growth is unbelievable .

100 reps with a 5lb dumbell will give you doms but no growth ..your musle has simply got tired lifting it ................Doms most definely deos not *gaurentee* growth and there is no hair splitting to be seen


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> But it does mean he has hit the area he was training pretty well if its hurting :thumbup1:


granted....but Still does not mean growth...when I worked in the wood I had doms from head to foot every morning .

there is a big difference from working a muscle and working a muscle to make it grow .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> granted....but Still does not mean growth...when I worked in the wood I had doms from head to foot every morning .
> 
> there is a big difference from working a muscle and working a muscle to make it grow .


yep agreed... but i didnt say it meant growth i said it had hit the targetted muscle lol X


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> yep agreed... but i didnt say it meant growth i said it had hit the targetted muscle lol X


yep agreed, and i never said ye did x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

After a couple of weeks off I want to see how its effected my strength, I also mentally needed a good workout for my own sanity and for my confidence, Ill be hitting my legs hard and back(carefully), then everywhere will have had a heavy session. I just needed to do it for me. I've got a pretty good routine that doesn't do this kinda multiple attack on each muscle group on a concentrated way, I'll be back on that pretty soon ;-D


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

good stuff and morning G.B.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate. Hope today goes well


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

howdy matey!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> granted....but Still does not mean growth...when I worked in the wood I had doms from head to foot every morning .
> 
> there is a big difference from working a muscle and working a muscle to make it grow .


And eating correct for it to go along with rest,bit ye didne get either of them ?

I like the new generation of tree guys...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> And eating correct for it to go along with rest,bit ye didne get either of them ?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I dont understand where your taking this B.L ..............didnt get either of what ??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> enough food and rest he means. ...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> glad someone finally translated


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/40899-doms-does-not-equate-muscle-growth


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Replicator said:


> http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/40899-doms-does-not-equate-muscle-growth


that's good then, cos if my doms are anything to go by I should have legs like Tom Platz by Friday....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Due to working hard etc.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rykard said:


> :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> yes and yes but of course doms does not gauruntee musle growth ...you have to keep progressing the weight ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,not just work like three black dudes during the slave era like I was !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> :bounce: :lol:Racist,can get a months ban for that


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Actually LOL'd !! And subsequently spat coffee over the fella sitting opposite me on the train!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Tell the cvnt he was in the way:thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Subtle :double ****:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Rest day today. (you'll be glad to hear). Missed spending the first hour of my day browsing the forums ;-D But work pays for sups and gym membership so I gotta go lol.

The supplements arrived today. They have guidelines but I'm not sure what to do with them and when to take them, I normally just take my handful in the mornings which consist of :-

1 x 500mg Cod liver oil cap

1 x 1000 mg vit c

1 x vit D

1 x zinc

1 x vit b complex

1 x multi vitamin/mineral

1 x glucosamine & chondroitin

1 x omega 3 fish oils

So these new supps arrived.

1000mg cod liver oil, How many and when should I take? will they make me sh1t over nine hedges?










Creatine tablets, it says eight a day? That seems a lot of pills.










Glutamine, 2 scoops a day, is it best to just take it in the morning?










I'm a little nervous of anything new.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Creatine i only found useful 3 g pre and 5 g post

Cod liver one a day

Glutamine never used it

vit c 2 x 1000 am 1 x 1000 pm

B rda ONLY ,can cause issues

Multi vit rda

Zinc i double rda in winter

Your diet is good remember


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Yea, thanks for highlighting that to the MODS ye grass :whistling: I didnt mean anything by it but have edited any way just incase


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> If i had not it would be there until seen a?It was not even racist it was a joke,seems like your ready to pounce on anything i say at the mo:innocent:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Creatine i only found useful 3 g pre and 5 g post
> 
> Cod liver one a day
> 
> ...


ive used glutemine and found it did SFA so stopped using it .

Creatine ....thats a totally different story , when I stopped using that the muslce soreness near on doulbed so helps with muscle soreness for sure .........hold up befoe thing set off again Ill rephrase Creatine helps ME with muscle soreness by cutting it by half ...I use 5g per day


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Personally I throw 5g creatine in with my am and pm shakes

(Read a bit on usage but no real definite answer)

Glutamine 10g before bed

(Lot of hit and miss reports on this supp but unless I keel over I will stick with it)


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Wow , and there was me thinking it was the other way round ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> ive used glutemine and found it did SFA so stopped using it .
> 
> Creatine ....thats a totally different story , when I stopped using that the muslce soreness near on doulbed so helps with muscle soreness for sure .........hold up befoe thing set off again Ill rephrase Creatine helps ME with muscle soreness by cutting it by half ...I use 5g per day


It is good stuff


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Personally I throw 5g creatine in with my am and pm shakes
> 
> (Read a bit on usage but no real definite answer)
> 
> ...


its just my personal opinion but i think its as much use as a chocolate firegaurd LOL


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Work definitely interfered with my gym/bb lifestyle today ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Well ok lets stop then,fookin anoying is it not?:laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glutamine 5 gram on waking (wait 20 minutes before eating food) 5 gram pre workout 5 gram post workout or just 10 gram post workout

vit d - 5000 iu's per day split am and pm if you like i take all mine am

creatine 5 gram pre 5 gram post workout

cod liver oil 2000 mg 1 am 1 pm

Vit c i run at over 5000 mg per day just taken throughout day in water

mutli vit i take 1 am 1 pm but maybe you only need one per day


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheers mukkah, Ill pin it on my notice board ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dinner was ok, had great promise and looked nice, chicken was a bit dry though, I boiled it, stuffed it with Quark, garlic and a few herbs. Had two chapatis. Pretty average ;-(


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

And the answer to why glutamine didnt work for me and millions of others is told below ...dont waste your money on this sh1t G.B

Does Glutamine Work?

June 24th, 2007 by Paul Johnson

Glutamine is a heavily pushed supplement in the bodybuilding community. Is glutamine all hype or does it really work?

What is glutamine?

Glutamine is a nonessential amino acid with multiple roles in the body, especially in building muscle and digestive health.

Why do bodybuilders supplement Glutamine?

Glutamine is the most widely used amino acid by the body for building muscle. Post workout there is a huge drop in glutamine levels as the muscles use it for protein synthesis. This implies there is a need for glutamine. It is this reason why glutamine supplementation is advocated by some.

Glutamine may sound like a miracle muscle builder, but there is some things we have to remember. During a bulk phase you will be eating a lot of protein, therefore getting a lot of glutamine already. Since it is a non-essential amino acid, the body will also be able to quickly manafacture the extra glutamine it needs postworkout. The intestinal gut also takes a particular liking to glutamine. In fact about 90% of glutamine is absorbed directly by the intestine to be used for energy. So, in essence most of the glutamine you take, just goes down the toilet anyways!

Glutamine studies:

A few studies have been done on glutamine to help us answer if Glutamine works.

A study done by Candow published by Eur J Appl Physiol 86:142-149, 2001 had 31 volunteers do resistance for 6 weeks. One group supplemented glutamine at high doses(0.4 grams per lb of lean muscle), while the other had maltodextrin. Both groups gained muscle at the same rate.

Another study published in J Strength Cond Res 17(3):425-438, 2003 had 29 on a strength training program. They were in 3 groups, creatine only, placebo, and glutamine and creatine. Both creatine groups gained muscle more than placebo, however no difference between the non-glutamine and the glutamine creatine combo. A seperate study in that issue J Strength Cond Res 17(4):810-816, 2003, using ribose, glutamine, and effervescent creatine showed no difference with the glutamine group.

Glutamine has also been suggested as a supplement that is better for dieters. The reason is due to some research on glutamine during stress situations. What does science say about that? The only study I could find on muscle preservation during dieting, is published in Journal of Sports Science and Medicine (2003) 2, 163-168. The researchers had 18 athletes for 12 days on a weight loss program, with half taking glutamine(0.16 g/ lb of bodyweight). They found no difference in muscle retention between the glutamine and non glutamine group.

Summary:

According to the research, Glutamine supplementation is a waste of money, whether bulking or cutting. Glutamine supplementation may have other health benefits; such as maintaining gut health and immunity and helping those with illnesses.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I bought it now, gonna give it a whurr ;-D.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> And the answer to why glutamine didnt work for me and millions of others is told below ...dont waste your money on this sh1t G.B
> 
> Does Glutamine Work?
> 
> ...


I knew there was a reason i did not use it,that was it!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Well I bought it now, gonna give it a whurr ;-D.


I reckon youll have to now you bought it :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I knew there was a reason i did not use it,that was it!!!!!! :lol:


 :lol: funny as that is . I kid you not, there's quite a few supplement I dont use coz they are bollocks . adn I have forgotten why :lol:

by the way G.B I reckon the rest of your stuff is sound tho


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning old bean.

What are your plans today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hallllooooooo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well i find glutamine helps me no end. and can tell within 2 days of not taking it.. so i dont know


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Morning guys, had real trouble sleeping last nite as I'm pretty excited, first proper session at the gym since I hurt my back. Andy Hitler is coming (he is handling his leg doms pretty well if he makes it). Ate well yesterday and hit my macro's, slightly over on my calorie count but I dont mind as the macro's are important to me and a few calories over is not the end of the earth when most days I'm under! Ill post up some of yesterdays grub as soon as I get my brain out of the fridge and put it back in my head, it has to be lubricated with tea to make this happen. ;-D
> 
> Chilli, East Mids? Where abouts..........


Market harborough george


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> well i find glutamine helps me no end. and can tell within 2 days of not taking it.. so i dont know


What does it do for you mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hello GB, sry not stopped by with my usuall p!sh banter today....heads up my erse


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> well i find glutamine helps me no end. and can tell within 2 days of not taking it.. so i dont know


Its coz your unique Flinty ...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey G.B


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> What does it do for you mate?


it seems to help my appetite. stops me feeling bloated and full throughout the day even with the amount of food im getting in. like you say may be person dependant or a crock of sh1t. but i find it helps me.. if i miss it for a couple of days i dont feel hungry gor my mrals. feel more bloated etc.. so who knows..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Its coz your unique Flinty ...


dam right...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> it seems to help my appetite. stops me feeling bloated and full throughout the day even with the amount of food im getting in. like you say may be person dependant or a crock of sh1t. but i find it helps me.. if i miss it for a couple of days i dont feel hungry gor my mrals. feel more bloated etc.. so who knows..


I better not take it then,as i said i have not anyhow,defo not now,this clean food lark is making me ravenous!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I got to be honest I felt pretty energetic today, dunno if it was just one of those day or what, mind you there was blood dripping from my asshole by dinnertime as work reamed me out good n proper. When you go to the gym they think you want to lift and carry everything at work, came home utterly shattered. Food was spot on, work salad box this morning, shake for breakfast with the new powders and pills ;-D Lunch was chicken n rice with chopped peppers n sweetcorn/peas, shake at three with egg, creatine and glutamine, dinner was a simple chicken breast between two slices of bergan. Had a second rest day today from the gym, work was literally a workout all day, shifted over 100 four draw filing cabinets, humped them into the van and then out again, moved countless desks and stuff and then to top it off they dropped the late shift on me mid afternoon. Not to worry though, normal day tomorrow, gym bag is packed and ready, workout clothes ready to go ;-D

Chilli we should have a workout after Christmas! (got one coming up with Flinty first ;-))

Sorry I'm not around in the mornings guys and gals of the morning club, back at work now..........


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I got to be honest I felt pretty energetic today, dunno if it was just one of those day or what, mind you there was blood dripping from my asshole by dinnertime as work reamed me out good n proper. When you go to the gym they think you want to lift and carry everything at work, came home utterly shattered. Food was spot on, work salad box this morning, shake for breakfast with the new powders and pills ;-D Lunch was chicken n rice with chopped peppers n sweetcorn/peas, shake at three with egg, creatine and glutamine, dinner was a simple chicken breast between two slices of bergan. Had a second rest day today from the gym, work was literally a workout all day, shifted over 100 four draw filing cabinets, humped them into the van and then out again, moved countless desks and stuff and then to top it off they dropped the late shift on me mid afternoon. Not to worry though, normal day tomorrow, gym bag is packed and ready, workout clothes ready to go ;-D
> 
> Chilli we should have a workout after Christmas! (got one coming up with Flinty first ;-))
> 
> Sorry I'm not around in the mornings guys and gals of the morning club, back at work now..........


Sounds good George! You could teach me some tips you get from flinty.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I got to be honest I felt pretty energetic today, dunno if it was just one of those day or what, mind you *there was blood dripping from my asshole by dinnertime as work reamed me out good n proper*. When you go to the gym they think you want to lift and carry everything at work, came home utterly shattered. Food was spot on, work salad box this morning, shake for breakfast with the new powders and pills ;-D Lunch was chicken n rice with chopped peppers n sweetcorn/peas, shake at three with egg, creatine and glutamine, dinner was a simple chicken breast between two slices of bergan. Had a second rest day today from the gym, work was literally a workout all day, shifted over 100 four draw filing cabinets, humped them into the van and then out again, moved countless desks and stuff and then to top it off they dropped the late shift on me mid afternoon. Not to worry though, normal day tomorrow, gym bag is packed and ready, workout clothes ready to go ;-D
> 
> Chilli we should have a workout after Christmas! (got one coming up with Flinty first ;-))
> 
> Sorry I'm not around in the mornings guys and gals of the morning club, back at work now..........


PMSL :lol: :lol::laugh:

morning mate


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

know what you mean about people thinking you want to carry everything at work i spend most of my time trying to avoid lifting to much at work now lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

james2011 said:


> know what you mean about people thinking you want to carry everything at work i spend most of my time trying to avoid lifting to much at work now lol


+1 on that 'I thought you worked out' is another comment....


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

my response is ye and i still want to be able to work out at the end of the day


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

personnally I don't think of myself as strong, but i guess compared to some of the pencil necks I work with I am a lot stronger


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think really it's insecure people asking you to do something and hoping you cant at least thats the way i look to at it makes me feel much better lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

james2011 said:


> know what you mean about people thinking you want to carry everything at work i spend most of my time trying to avoid lifting to much at work now lol





Rykard said:


> +1 on that 'I thought you worked out' is another comment....


i do plenty lifting in work too...tbh i prefer it as i class it as cardio so i will just skip my PM cardio after my weight training sesh if iv had an overly active day


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You lot need to man the fvck up......returns to desk job..... :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well its 2pm and I'm home, working late and starting early builds up time off and today I left at 130pm, yay! Today is big legs day. Ive popped home for an hour before I go to the gym, got my squatting suit on ;-D Ya I know its corny and funny but it puts me in the right mental place. Its only my black trackies and red all stars but they put me in the right zone. I only wear my all stars when I am squatting so if you see me in them you know its leg day.I ate at 1230pm and I dont like to squat when I feel full, Ill be going to the gym about 3pm when Ive had tea and a pooh ;-D

This business at work about lifting all the time "because I go to the gym (sic)" seems to be the same for everyone then, Andy Hitler who works with me gets all the heavy lifting too. I don't know if you guys realise how hot it is in hospitals, but after a day of humping stuff up and down stairs there is nothing left in the tank, I've had several gym sessions where I just have not had the energy to go. Mind you I cant wait to get there this afternoon ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Well its 2pm and I'm home, working late and starting early builds up time off and today I left at 130pm, yay! Today is big legs day. Ive popped home for an hour before I go to the gym, got my squatting suit on ;-D Ya I know its corny and funny but it puts me in the right mental place. Its only my black trackies and red all stars but they put me in the right zone. I only wear my all stars when I am squatting so if you see me in them you know its leg day.I ate at 1230pm and I dont like to squat when I feel full, Ill be going to the gym about 3pm when Ive had tea and a pooh ;-D
> 
> This business at work about lifting all the time "because I go to the gym (sic)" seems to be the same for everyone then, Andy Hitler who works with me gets all the heavy lifting too. I don't know if you guys realise how hot it is in hospitals, but after a day of humping stuff up and down stairs there is nothing left in the tank, I've had several gym sessions where I just have not had the energy to go. Mind you I cant wait to get there this afternoon ;-D


smash those wheels up George! good plan having a poo pre gym, saves falling on to the toilet later and then having to ask the wife to help you get up! Awkward!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I know you guys feel the same excitement and anticipation when your going to hit the gym, but today I feel completely in the zone, my foods been great, the two day rest has been perfect, my head feels in a good place. Hell I feel so good I wish I could do it naked! (thats a joke).


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

and for some reason this tune makes me want to do cardio lol :-


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I know you guys feel the same excitement and anticipation when your going to hit the gym, but today I feel completely in the zone, my foods been great, the two day rest has been perfect, my head feels in a good place. *Hell I feel so good I wish I could do it naked!* (thats a joke).


ill spot u mate


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

it certainly seems like it whenever ive had those days (most of them at the moment) i have a strong black coffee with some vanilla whey and coconut oil in gets me through the sessions!

legs for me tonight too! must be legs day in leicester


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Where about are you Jamie?


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

I live in blaby where abouts u


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Rushey Mead, My mam lives at Countesthorpe, where do you workout?


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

unique physique in wigston! where do you train?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The Engine room at syston and in my home gym, fancy ripping up a session on sat or sun this weekend?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like a date is on the cards!

Afternoon by the way! Loving your enthusiasm!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Tyram, was just about to make my visit ;-D


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

that would be good!sunday is best for me as im working saturday (getting some overtime in for xmas) what do you normally train at the weekend?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Meant to ask mate, how are you doing overall in your goals? Will you be posting updated pics etc..?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well it depends on how my rest days etc fall, but this Sunday I will be going for chest and triceps. I can juggle around with everything except legs, after what I am about to do I will still be using my Mums orange badge lol. What do you have in mind? (its a good day to do it for me as from Monday I'll be adhering to my strict regime again).


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Tyram Im going for growth until Jan 1st. Eating as clean as a nuns underwear in the process.

I'm thinking of pics, but with the recent setback I feel as chubby as a Chav in a bikini shop lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

You cant feel as chubby as i do today!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Do you feel as chubby as a chav in a bikini shop? If so why what shouldnt you have eaten?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Do you feel as chubby as a chav in a bikini shop? If so why what shouldnt you have eaten?


Diet has been good. Just didnt like the mirror this morning! Still a long way to go to see my abs!


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

what time do u want to make it?do u want to go to unique?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I messaged you my contact info james ;-D

Oh my, what did I just do at the gym? I think I will qualify for an orange badge tomorrow lol.

Leg Curls

Warm ups.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single leg curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] fail

Thigh Extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] failure

Single leg thigh extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] failure

Leg Push

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] failure

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] failure

[email protected] failure

Calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] failure.

and this is my face looks now :-


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Jesus you like your high volume don't you!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its legs, you should muller them into yogurt ;-D (pun intended).


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

OK Flinty see you Sunday morning at my house at 830am ;-D

I'm thinking steak, eggs, rice and salad for dinner?

Shoulders...... Anything else?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Grub tonight was two steaks and three eggs and 2 scoops of rice/lentils. Also had an extra shake, single scoop.










Tomorrows (and Fridays) breakfast boxes and lunch's are done, double boiled egg and chopped salad, shake with 25g of oats, creatine, glutamine etc. vitamins and minerals ready. Lunch boxes are tuna, rice/lentils and mixed chopped peppers. (the eggs in shells are for the shakes to make them creamy). (two post workout creatine tabs for afternoon).


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> OK Flinty see you Sunday morning at my house at 830am ;-D
> 
> I'm thinking steak, eggs, rice and salad for dinner?
> 
> Shoulders...... Anything else?


lol anything else pmsl.. you wont be needing anything else bro trust me...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Two steaks,Biglbs style right there bro,nice....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus you like your high volume don't you!!


Over training will follow soon :mellow:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I think thats a pretty reasonable amount for legs?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I think thats a pretty reasonable amount for legs?


Less is more,but as long as you are happy,'FOOK EM!':laugh:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

My baby's just come home from belly dancing ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> My baby's just come home from belly dancing ;-D


SHE IS A BEAUTY MATE,DEFFO BE THERE IN A FEW HOURS...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> I think thats a pretty reasonable amount for legs?


3-4 exercises is enough man...........you have 7 in there ..............but I guess as B.L says if you are happy jsut tell me to fvck off!!! wacko: :lol:

promise I wont say another word G.B. :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I love everyone's input mate, I learn't everything Ive forgotten on here.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> My baby's just come home from belly dancing ;-D


loverly braced doors mate ,make them yourself! the chicks ok too lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I love everyone's input mate, I learn't everything Ive forgotten on here.


Well do more lighter then lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

OK I will, but you know what its like when ya get in the gym, get all over excited ;-D


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

personally as someone who 'always ends up' overtraining i would start with leg ext/leg curl to warm up , then go to squats with 3-4 warm up sets pyramiding up then do 5x5 work sets then do rdls then see where you're at. The std big compounds should get you moving, with the order you have there i would have thought your legs would have been toast before the squats...

just my 2p


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> OK I will, but you know what its like when ya get in the gym, get all over excited ;-D


dont get down about others opinions mate. only you know what your body enjoys and whats working or not. enjoy it mate its there to be enjoyed.. like i say its maybe not best for what your trying to achieve and replicator helped me bring down my volume a lot and for me it feels better and im growing. we will have a look at you sunday have a good chat and work you a plan out to stick too for a while nothing more nothing less. see how you go x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I always warm up for legs with a wander on the treadmill. Then I always do leg curls as they get me really warmed up. There rest I mix about, sometimes I squat first. ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm learning all the time ;-D


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

what are your goals?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Lean and toned, and to have fun throwing metal around ;-D


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> I'm learning all the time ;-D


yea but aplogies anyway i didnt know you were wanting to be a sleek muscular grayhound rather than a muscle bound bulldog :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Subbed and not a moments to soon


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate these work outs sound brutal.. Sympathy DOMS !!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

morning GB

ok - I've got a great leg exercise you're not doing yet - this will cream them and get you breathing hard....

.

.

.

.

.

.

walking lunges - without and with weight.... a few people on here do them..

my plan is to lift a weight I am happy with then go to more reps to lean up a bit. Currently trying to build strength for playing badminton and lose a 'little' weight... inbetween illness and injuries lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> yea but aplogies anyway i didnt know you were wanting to be a sleek muscular grayhound rather than a muscle bound bulldog :thumb:


  ^ Well if that is it i am unsubbed,i thought you wanted to be like me,e,e,ya wanna walk like me,talk like me........walking away whistling...... 

Good luck on ya,that explains everything......


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning bud


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning amigo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

morning bean flicker. bet you was up late helping your missus out of that belly dancing attire lol...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Rykard said:


> morning GB
> 
> ok - I've got a great leg exercise you're not doing yet - this will cream them and get you breathing hard....
> 
> ...


I do weighted lunges at the end of my legs session and they destroy me.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning mate and whats on the gym agenda today?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

after yesterday i'd be surprised if he can walk lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George..have a good day...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Evening all, massive legs day again, just kidding hehe.

Chilling tonight. Could I get to sleep last night, hell no, I slept like Milky does, I reckon I caught a sleep disorder from him.

I reckon one of the new supps might have helped with my doms, normally I feel mega sore after a half decent legs session, but I just got twinges and a slight soreness. Somethings helped for sure.

Flinty is coming to beast me to within an inch of my life on Sunday, so I am thinking tomorrow I should do a very gentle back workout to see how it is. He said he is gonna do shoulders with me........

I think Ill have a split shift with my sleep tonight, maybe sleep from 430pm till 930-10pm (ish) then get up till about 2am then sleep from 4-7am, that will give me 8hrs in this 24 hour period.

Its all good though, steak n eggs for dinner ;-D


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Evening all, massive legs day again, just kidding hehe.[/SIZE]
> 
> Chilling tonight. Could I get to sleep last night, hell no, I slept like Milky does, I reckon I caught a sleep disorder from him.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Evening all, massive legs day again, just kidding hehe.
> 
> Chilling tonight. Could I get to sleep last night, hell no, I slept like Milky does, I reckon I caught a sleep disorder from him.
> 
> ...


 unable to sleep in your down time.

When a sprinter or a power athlete overtrains, the sympathetic nervous system dominates. Symptoms include hyperexcitability, restlessness, and an inability to focus (especially on athletic performance), even while at rest or on your off day. Sleep is generally disturbed in sympathetic-dominant overtrained athletes, recovery slows, and the resting heart rate remains elevated. Simply put, the body is reacting to a chronically stressful situation by heightening the sympathetic stress system's activity levels. Most PBers who overtrain will see their sympathetic nervous system afflicted, simply because they lean toward the high-intensity, power, strength side.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Evening all, massive legs day again, just kidding hehe.
> 
> Chilling tonight. Could I get to sleep last night, hell no, I slept like Milky does, I reckon I caught a sleep disorder from him.
> 
> ...


 unable to sleep in your down time.

When a sprinter or a power athlete overtrains, the sympathetic nervous system dominates. Symptoms include hyperexcitability, restlessness, and an inability to focus (especially on athletic performance), even while at rest or on your off day. Sleep is generally disturbed in sympathetic-dominant overtrained athletes, recovery slows, and the resting heart rate remains elevated. Simply put, the body is reacting to a chronically stressful situation by heightening the sympathetic stress system's activity levels. Most PBers who overtrain will see their sympathetic nervous system afflicted, simply because they lean toward the high-intensity, power, strength side.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel like I should stand on the naughty step lol. I take in what your saying, but I have slept in splits of 4 hr sessions for most of my adult life. But I do concede in this instance that I was over trained and the sleep problem was due to over training. Was throwing all that iron around good for me mentally? hell yeah, I loved it lol. But I will think about this a great deal more after the discussions here.

I ate really well today, I had carbs this evening which is unusual for me, but I wanted to eat for pleasure and I had the calories in the bank, so I made a chicken and beef masala curry with extra lentils. Make rice/lentils and two naans from champion number 2 flour. Was so damn tasty, I put far too much on the plate, only ate half, I think I must have shrunk my gut ;-D. Now I got to wash all the pots and pans lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George...more bloopin' food in 'ere!! slurrrrp......sighhhh.....

Have a lovely weekend George. on the sleep thing, I only ever sleep about 4 or 5 hours at a time if I'm lucky, been sleeping like this for years. I'm ex-military and I've been like this since I was doing that...but sometimes I just crash and sleep for hours too,...like those puppies who run round like nutters then just face plant on the floor where they fall....that's what I do..hahaha...gotta take the sleep where you can get it hey?...hahaha...

Happy training mister...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh! sorry George, I double posted by mistake..so sorry...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> unable to sleep in your down time.
> 
> When a sprinter or a power athlete overtrains, the sympathetic nervous system dominates. Symptoms include hyperexcitability, restlessness, and an inability to focus (especially on athletic performance), even while at rest or on your off day. Sleep is generally disturbed in sympathetic-dominant overtrained athletes, recovery slows, and the resting heart rate remains elevated. Simply put, the body is reacting to a chronically stressful situation by heightening the sympathetic stress system's activity levels. Most PBers who overtrain will see their sympathetic nervous system afflicted, simply because they lean toward the high-intensity, power, strength side.


......either that or ur sleeping too much threw the day u lazy cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning GB, muchos planned for the w.e? (other than showing flinty how to train shoulder)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ......either that or ur sleeping too much threw the day u lazy cvnt


errrmm..errrrm...goodness me :blink:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> errrmm..errrrm...goodness me :blink:


lol...sorry flubs if i offended, i can be a bit 'oary' spoken


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> unable to sleep in your down time.
> 
> When a sprinter or a power athlete overtrains, the sympathetic nervous system dominates. Symptoms include hyperexcitability, restlessness, and an inability to focus (especially on athletic performance), even while at rest or on your off day. Sleep is generally disturbed in sympathetic-dominant overtrained athletes, recovery slows, and the resting heart rate remains elevated. Simply put, the body is reacting to a chronically stressful situation by heightening the sympathetic stress system's activity levels. Most PBers who overtrain will see their sympathetic nervous system afflicted, simply because they lean toward the high-intensity, power, strength side.


Its funny you say that as when i was doing either weights or cardio everyday i found i sometimes struggled to sleep. Now that i have a couple of complete rest days each week my sleep is a lot better.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Its funny you say that as when i was doing either weights or cardio everyday i found i sometimes struggled to sleep. Now that i have a couple of complete rest days each week my sleep is a lot better.


im sure i was telling you the same thing at one point Tyra ....there again it could have been some body else


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning all and sundry ;-D

Bit of a quite one yesterday, was completely knackered after a late one at work again, got home and flopped out like a tramp on the couch with the wife and watched a couple of films. I watched Outlander which was reasonable and some film about a group of teens in Chernobyl being chased by mutants, even the busty blonde who had rather alluring looking pink nosed puppies couldn't keep me watching it.

The doms in the cheeks of my ass are going off now at last, I feel like I spent a week in Jimmy Savilles camper van, Hows about that then lol. Not quite decided what to do today yet, perhaps a few suggestions ;-D Got the Flintstones coming tomorrow morning for a session ;-D


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Morning all and sundry ;-D
> 
> Bit of a quite one yesterday, was completely knackered after a late one at work again, got home and flopped out like a tramp on the couch with the wife and watched a couple of films. I watched Outlander which was reasonable and some film about a group of teens in Chernobyl being chased by mutants, even the busty blonde who had rather alluring looking pink nosed puppies couldn't keep me watching it.
> 
> The doms in the cheeks of my ass are going off now at last, I feel like I spent a week in Jimmy Savilles camper van, Hows about that then lol. Not quite decided what to do today yet, perhaps a few suggestions ;-D Got the Flintstones coming tomorrow morning for a session ;-D


Maybe easing off the gas for a session today if your due [email protected] tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah, I'm thinking he is gonna try n turn me into a unit in one session lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

George-Bean:3630622 said:


> yeah, I'm thinking he is gonna try n turn me into a unit in one session lol.


Where you training mate ?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

At the Engine Room Thurmaston, my dojo ;-D

http://www.engineroomfitness.co.uk/


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah id defo be chilling out today with no doubt the beasting your going to get tomorrow!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning Bean boy ! Hows my mate doing this fine morning?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Morning all and sundry ;-D
> 
> Bit of a quite one yesterday, was completely knackered after a late one at work again, got home and flopped out like a tramp on the couch with the wife and watched a couple of films. I watched Outlander which was reasonable and some film about a* group of teens in Chernobyl *being chased by mutants, even the busty blonde who had rather alluring looking pink nosed puppies couldn't keep me watching it.
> 
> The doms in the cheeks of my ass are going off now at last, I feel like I spent a week in Jimmy Savilles camper van, Hows about that then lol. Not quite decided what to do today yet, perhaps a few suggestions ;-D Got the Flintstones coming tomorrow morning for a session ;-D


Some hot teens if I remember correctly... 

Food looks good george! Still not too sure of that AVI though:laugh:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im pretty spiffing mate, just mooching around a bit before I go to the gym. I am thinking a little cardio, some light weight training on my back, gonna take that real easy for a week or two. I feel real perky, I am sure one of these new supps is giving me a lift, not sure which it is lol. I feel quite fat though, I think one of them may be making me hold water, couldn't see my two pack this morning! Its all good though I'm still not looking like ten bellies hehehehe. I am gonna make some nice grub tonight, that damned tyram and his pictures of spag bol has really set me off. I am gonna have to make a spag bol tonight because of him.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Im pretty spiffing mate, just mooching around a bit before I go to the gym. I am thinking a little cardio, some light weight training on my back, gonna take that real easy for a week or two. I feel real perky, I am sure one of these new supps is giving me a lift, not sure which it is lol. I feel quite fat though, I think one of them may be making me hold water, couldn't see my two pack this morning! Its all good though I'm still not looking like ten bellies hehehehe. I am gonna make some nice grub tonight, that damned tyram and his pictures of spag bol has really set me off. I am gonna have to make a spag bol tonight because of him.


No no bad boy you will have lean chicken and brown rice with veggies and some spicy sauce !  Looking out for you ! Dont give into temptation !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

lxm the blonde in the film has a great pair of knockers to be quite frank! Whilst on the subject of women my preference is very very tall European women ;-D (I am a leg man).

I am gonna use a picture of me in my teens as my avatar after remembrance Sunday, what ya think :-


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> lxm the blonde in the film has a great pair of knockers to be quite frank! Whilst on the subject of women my preference is very very tall European women ;-D (I am a leg man).
> 
> I am gonna use a picture of me in my teens as my avatar after remembrance Sunday, what ya think :-


Omg are we twins???


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

We have the same arms lol (joke of course)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> We have the same arms lol (joke of course)


And our face is just so handsome i bet all the rat ladies wanted us as young ens eg?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The only thing that could make that avatar any uglier would be a Hitler mustache lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> At the Engine Room Thurmaston, my dojo ;-D
> 
> http://www.engineroomfitness.co.uk/


This is where I train in market Harborough George - http://www.fitzonegym.co.uk/

If you're ever over this way you should check it out


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Holy crap it looks clean in that gym lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Evil Boy for life! I like this tune and the video is too funny for words.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Gym time, Ill try to be good I promise ;-D


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Gym time, Ill try to be good I promise ;-D


Which means you won't


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Evil Boy for life! I like this tune and the video is too funny for words.


That is without a doubt the most fawked up music and music video iv ever seen in my entire LIFE.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> That is without a doubt the most fawked up music and music video iv ever seen in my entire LIFE.


how about this?






or this?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

lol at those two awful videos lol. The one I posted is an anti circumcision video from South Africa, they take young lads into the bush and butcher their manhoods, often resulting in terrible mutilation. If they arnt "cut" they arnt allowed to be regarded as men and are known as "dirty boys".

Went to the gym, 20 mins cardio, 20 mins light weights. I was good ;-D Just wanted to stretch out rather than work out. Didn't lift anything heavy, just wanted to go to the gym ;-D

popped a salmon steak in the microwave and steamed it compression style, great way to make a snack in three minutes!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

chilli said:


> how about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dare ANYONE to play that last one on a acid trip :laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Though you were training with the flintmiester today G.B


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Though you were training with the flintmiester today G.B


Tomorrow matey


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Tomorrow matey


After todays mighty session mg:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> After todays mighty session mg:


yes unfortunately not bieng able to train in week at minute means i am cramming it in at weekends,, not ideal but only way i can do it !!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> yes unfortunately not bieng able to train in week at minute means i am cramming it in at weekends,, not ideal but only way i can do it !!!


Got ye adn i reckon in your position id do exactly the same ................all week to recover ................no problemo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Got ye adn i reckon in your position id do exactly the same ................all week to recover ................no problemo


yes mate thats the good thing bro, i have from sunday to friday recovery lol.... but by sunday i do feel drained and my last workout will suffer a tiny bit due to it, so i keep rotating what i do first and last to keep a decent balance etc !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I reckon GB is stocking up on food for tomorrow


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep just got back with half a cow and a field full of cabbages ;-D

What time will you be here Flinty?

When do you want to eat, before or after?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Yep just got back with half a cow and a field full of cabbages ;-D
> 
> What time will you be here Flinty?
> 
> When do you want to eat, before or after?


Pity your not nearby mate got a bag ffull of veg here from some local allotments.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Yep just got back with half a cow and a field full of cabbages ;-D
> 
> What time will you be here Flinty?
> 
> When do you want to eat, before or after?


hey mate just text ya but no answer lol ...

i will get to your house about 8:30 mate if thats ok....

then we will go and make your shoulders look like your smuggling fcukin baby pigs under your skin ... im ready for action bro !!!

then we can eat after mate i will make that my post workout meal so plenty of carbs and protein yummy !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Picked up a couple of sirloins, ya got a choice of the following carb options :-

Sweet tater

taters

mixed burnt peppers

basmathi rice n lentils (or just rice)

mega bean mix

taters

pasta (whole)

brussels/broccoli/cauliflower

cut green beans

830 is great, ya got my address n whatnot?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Picked up a couple of sirloins, ya got a choice of the following carb options :-
> 
> Sweet tater
> 
> ...


sounds great mate im thinking lentils sirloin and sweet potato sounds great bro !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Gonna stodge you up tomorrow, wifes gonna bake a huge cake ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Make the cnut eat carrots!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Make the cnut eat carrots!!!


But he may end up Ginger, wouldn't wanna do that to anyone ;-)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Gonna stodge you up tomorrow, wifes gonna bake a huge cake ;-D


fcukin cake ? lol.. i dont eat cake bro haha...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

She's busting a nut in the kitchen mate, you'll have to have a bit.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Gonna stodge you up tomorrow, wifes gonna bake a huge cake ;-D





flinty90 said:


> fcukin cake ? lol.. i dont eat cake bro haha...


GB never said he was going to offer you any ! :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The cakes for Flinty ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> fcukin cake ? lol.. i dont eat cake bro haha...


Have it post wo, can't be any worse than cocopops!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have it post wo, can't be any worse than cocopops!


i dont eat fcukin cocopops either ya cnut lol X


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Enjoy your session today guys, @flinty90, plenty of pics of Derek in bits afterwards please!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Ill say a prayer for old bean. Good luck bro!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have a good one chaps :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP GB


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

it's gonna be brutal if the pics in flinty's journal from yesterday are anything to go by...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have got me a feeling that though flinty might be able to shift more weight, George will more than be able to match him for effort and intensity.

There may be more than one person hurting later on :thumb:

Looking forward to hearing how it went.

George what with your always yummy looking meals AND your Mrs baking a cake, your gonna have a long list of emails form UK-m members asking if they can come train with you sometime :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have got me a feeling that though flinty might be able to shift more weight, George will more than be able to match him for effort and intensity.
> 
> There may be more than one person hurting later on :thumb:
> 
> ...


BB Lays down a challenge - who will rise to it??? Flinty 'the driller' vs George 'the dragon killer' Bean ???

LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> Enjoy your session today guys, @flinty90, plenty of pics of Derek in bits afterwards please!


Who T.F is Derek ...though he was training wi George :confused1:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

That was the most educational couple of hours since I started my journey! I was just about to say Flinty throws some big weights around, but thats not true, Flinty moves some big weights around, and thats something I've learnt and its clever and simple. My shoulders have a very nice warm glow to them. I am going to put my present gym book in the bin, the one with all my personal best lifts in them, and start with a new one using the new techniques I was taught this morning. For instance I was doing about 60k on flyes as a personal best, best I can manage in this new way is about 35-40kg but bugger me I feel torn apart ;-D We didn't take any pics in the engine room gym, we trained. But we did have a little photo or two in my garage ;-










Was a great session Flinty, can't thank you enough for teaching me so much in such a short period of time. Hope you enjoyed the food and want you to know your welcome here anytime your in the area ;-)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just in case there's any doubt, had a great morning ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Replicator said:


> Who T.F is Derek ...though he was training wi George :confused1:


you know how Superman is Clark Kent at work, and how the Batman is Bruce during the day.... well lets just say no one has ever seen Derek and George-Bean at the same time :sneaky2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

He's good isn't he mate!

Have fun brushing your teeth tonight 

Even though I've been having sessions with Flinty for over a year, I still learn something new each time.

Top bloke, great friend


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Just in case there's any doubt, had a great morning ;-D


Good to hear G.B (Derek) :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How was the post wo cake?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well mate what a fcukin brilliant morning , great company, great session, great food ...

Thank you and your wife for your hospitality bro really appreciate it. i love the fact that i can come and hurt you and get my dinner made for me afterwards lol...

but anyway that to one side and as this is your journal i will write in here some pointers for you to look back on...

You dont need to throw massive weights about, i proved today that even a fcukin arm without a weight in it can still hurt your shoulders bro..

the 3 points of a move you have for the best use of that muscle and to best effectively rip it

weakest and poorest point is the positive movement very little muscle useage or damage comes from the positive movement

the next best thing is the squeeze or the hold at top of movement, this will get them fibres torn and really exert that muscle your using

the best thing is the negative, the slower you return the weight and longer you hold the resistance the more muscle you will build full stop..

You actually trained really hard mate , you listened to everything i had to tell you, you practiced it with every rep and set and i think you will remember it..

I was really impressed by your determination and effort, very rarely have i seen that much effort from anyone that i have trained so massive respect for that..

and you almost forgot the biggest rule i have when training anyone

(I will tell you when you have had enough lol ) but to be fair you were pretty spot on lol...

Great mate i wish all weekends could be like this lol but obviously not me having to train 3 days on trot to that intensity lol im in bits now...

Ok so shoulder session

Some rotator warm ups with rope etc

then onto

Rear delt machine

12/10/8/6/12

side delt raises

12/10/8/6/failure

smith press

12/10/8/6/failure

DB shrugs

15/15/failure

rope shrugs

1 set to failure

then front/side raises

1 set to failure doing 5 to front 5 to side continuously !!

JOB DONE

then steak rice/lentils and roast sweet potato mmmmmmmm ....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Loved it, cant wait till the next one, its on the calender ;-D

"Quote" and you almost forgot the biggest rule i have when training anyone

(I will tell you when you have had enough lol ) but to be fair you were pretty spot on lol..."quote"

I couldn't help it, my arms wouldn't go up and down anymore no matter how hard I tried lol.

Was really good, feel enthused, was also nice to eat together with someone who eats like me, the wifes just had half a family sized pork pie lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Loved it, cant wait till the next one, its on the calender ;-D
> 
> "Quote" and you almost forgot the biggest rule i have when training anyone
> 
> ...


Mate your wife is just a genetic freak lol the stuff you say she eats and her body looked tight as fcuk hahaha it dont seem fair does it ...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

she was 9 stone 3 when we married at 18 years old, shes 41 next birthday and still weighs 9 stone 3, and she eats crap non stop and never works out, life just dealt her a lucky hand.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> she was 9 stone 3 when we married at 18 years old, shes 41 next birthday and still weighs 9 stone 3, and she eats crap non stop and never works out, life just dealt her a lucky hand.


More like a fast metabolism :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Cooking up a storm in the kitchen, if it walks crawls flies or grows in being prepped hehe.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Cooking up a storm in the kitchen, if it walks crawls flies or grows in being prepped hehe.


Good man. I'm roastibg a chicken tonight and having that with mashed veg, greens and some gravy  love Sunday grub!

Back to dullness tomorrow.....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Why would your food be dull?

Got a chicken roasting at the moment, cat wont leave the kitchen, he knows he is gonna get the skin ;-D Got all the wife's grub for work done till Wednesday, my breakfast boxes done, got my rice/lentils cooked, pasta is cooked, salads chopped, just waiting on the chicken to finish everything off and have myself a chicken salad dinner ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Just bored of weighing things and sticking to what I know. I make.things taste good with spices, sauces etc but ultimately its eggs, meat and veg in one form or another.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Afternoon nap was delightful.

Got my pack ups done for Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, got a meal off of the chicken for this evening too. You can get a lot off of a £4 chicken.

3 breakfast salads with chicken & eggs.

2 lunch's of rice/lentils, peppers and chicken.

1 lunch of chicken pasta with spicy pepper and onion.

Made a chicken and salad dinner for tonight ;-D










Was discussing the wifes grub earlier, hell if I know what her macros are lol, but she gets up, drinks a couple of teas then go's into town and had breakfast and coffee usually at Cafe Nero, then she eats the pack up as shown during the day, she munchies half a dozen sweets/chocolate bars that I put in. She will get home and have a huge stodgy dinner and usually a bag of crisps or cheese on toast etc for supper. So how does she stay skinny.

There's three days of her pack up here in piles ready for "bagging up", the extra sandwich one is for belly dancing night!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

does that keep ok tilll wednesday?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep, do it every week and have done for months. Everything needs to be cooled before putting it in the bottom of the fridge, the bottom of the fridge is the coldest part. Its also worth noting that your fridge is an important piece of equipment to maintain.

Did you know that it needs a small gap all around it to allow circulation to make it run efficiently? if you have stuff on top of it it must not block the flow of upwards air from the iron cage on the back. The seal to your fridge door should be wiped once a week with a damp cloth to ensure a full seal.

Oh and don't leave the ridge door open, take out what you need and shut the door, I see loads of people leaving the door hanging open while they are using stuff from it.

Fridge fun on UK-Muscle lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pmsl at all the sweets, I have a friend who survives on sweets and cake etc. Not skinny though.... Lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl at all the sweets, I have a friend who survives on sweets and cake etc. Not skinny though.... Lol


Fatstuff ???? lol :tongue:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> That was the most educational couple of hours since I started my journey! I was just about to say Flinty throws some big weights around, but thats not true, Flinty moves some big weights around, and thats something I've learnt and its clever and simple. My shoulders have a very nice warm glow to them. I am going to put my present gym book in the bin, the one with all my personal best lifts in them, and start with a new one using the new techniques I was taught this morning. For instance I was doing about 60k on flyes as a personal best, best I can manage in this new way is about 35-40kg but bugger me I feel torn apart ;-D We didn't take any pics in the engine room gym, we trained. But we did have a little photo or two in my garage ;-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds likea great workout! Jealous!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chilli said:


> Sounds likea great workout! Jealous!


always welcome to join us bro X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> always welcome to join us bro X


I'd love to mate. I'm in the area. Let me know next time and I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chilli said:


> I'd love to mate. I'm in the area. Let me know next time and I'll see if I can make it.


george is coming to my hell on sunday pal your welcome to join him ??


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> george is coming to my hell on sunday pal your welcome to join him ??


I'll struggle this sunday Flinty. Thing are very busy at home, and I'm in Liverpool for the match on Saturday, so will need to help out here Sunday. Thanks, though.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning George, looks like you had a great time training with Flinty. It must be great having a session with someone who knows loads of stuff. I dont' get the opportunity to do this hardly at all but when I do, I really have a much better session and get pushed much further...lucky you. Food as always looks good...now if you wouldn't mind moving your house, your garage with training gear, your lovely wife and yourself down to where I live...prolly couple of doors away would be helpful, I'd get the best of it all wouldn't I? any chance?..:laugh:

hee..only teasing.....happy Monday George....take care mister...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Yep, do it every week and have done for months. *Everything needs to be cooled before putting it in the bottom of the fridge, the bottom of the fridge is the coldest part. Its also worth noting that your fridge is an important piece of equipment to maintain.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


LMFAO......ud fukin hate mine then mate, **** get thrown anywhere & i keep my cerial's ontop of it 

can just see u when in someones kitchen, waiting for them to leave and sneakily checking there door seal & giving it a cheaky wipe if required :lol:

morning mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning

Agree on fridge thing ...drives me fvcking nuts when the lasses are over and go to the fridge for milk and leave the door open ...you know the rest and yea it should have al least an inch all round ..........ours has 2 .......so there  .


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate. How you feeling today??


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. How you feeling today??


quiet from the sound of it lol... he's been Flinted...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rykard said:


> quiet from the sound of it lol... he's been Flinted...


his words to me this morning where. " very aware he had trained shoulders" lol...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just reading about your weekend you guys nailed a great one,it makes a lovely read,like minded guys of your type will always have a good time along with banging workout.

I want to come and keep your wife company next time you go though and share a chomp bar....I promise to be well behaved


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Just reading about your weekend you guys nailed a great one,it makes a lovely read,like minded guys of your type will always have a good time along with banging workout.
> 
> I want to come and keep your wife company next time you go though and share a chomp bar....I promise to be well behaved


lol if you saw his wife you would want more than a fvukin chomp bar lol... beany is one lucky cnut haha xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Flinty...did you actually render George incapable of typing? is he laying up somewhere unable to communicate with his UKM famerrrrrrrrrleeeeee?

you have killed him haven't you? is he trapped under his own bench without the strength to lift if off himself? should I call out the UKM massive to drive up and rescue him? tis a worry that he hasn't posted and in the short time I've known his posts....I've come to love the food pics..and ....and....oh! actually it is just the food pics....:laugh: :laugh: In that case, leave him there....snigger....

just 'aving a muck Flinty and George...sorry.........


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lol if you saw his wife you would want more than a fvukin chomp bar lol... beany is one lucky cnut haha xx


I have in pic,hence my offer


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Flinty...did you actually render George incapable of typing? is he laying up somewhere unable to communicate with his UKM famerrrrrrrrrleeeeee?
> 
> you have killed him haven't you? is he trapped under his own bench without the strength to lift if off himself? should I call out the UKM massive to drive up and rescue him? tis a worry that he hasn't posted and in the short time I've known his posts....I've come to love the food pics..and ....and....oh! actually it is just the food pics....:laugh: :laugh: In that case, leave him there....snigger....
> 
> just 'aving a muck Flinty and George...sorry.........


lol he text me this afternoon saying " fcuk me flinty what have you done to me lol..".

but im sure he is ok. just aching a tad pmsl...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya I am good, on lates this week ;-D Shoulders feel very nice indeed, didn't quite have to get Rach to clean my teeth this evening ;-D, I like a good hard workout, you get out of things what you put in, felt like an iron-man today lol. Was nice reading my journal tonight, thanks for your contributions ;-D

No training tonight as ordered! Grub waned a little today as its Diwali and everyone at work was pushing food in my face all day (most of which I declined), but I did have two small samosas and a handful of some kind of crispy worm like things, not a disaster, just slightly off track.

On another note, I know I am not a big fellow, but I am thinking the muscles in my legs are growing, if not growing them becoming more defined perhaps, not sure but I liked what I saw in the mirror ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

beany you keepmputting the effort in like you did sunday bro you will get to your goal in no time pal.. x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks mate, was a pleasure doing the business with you, can't wait till Sunday ;-D

I'm in a good place, I've done with losing weight, been looking at myself and I am very happy with how its going. I think what fat I have now will come off quite naturally with working out, eating very clean and carrying on how I have been (I've upped my calories to encourage muscle growth). I am not sure how many calories to have everyday, but I added another 300 per day and Ill monitor the situation to see how it goes ;-D.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds good beanster, sounds good


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ive spent the last ten minutes looking at what you eat! You should create a cook book!

Looks like you are doing well, this is one journal I look out for tips especially with the diet side so just want to say thanks! :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Very kind compliment mate, but I am learning as I go with regard food, and especially training. The food I would say is the most important part of it all regardless of a persons goals.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Very kind compliment mate, but I am learning as I go with regard food, and especially training. The food I would say is the most important part of it all regardless of a persons goals.


Yeah don't think Ill never stop learning in this game mate. Its just good to look and see what others are doing and getting ideas!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Training , Diet and Rest G,B. each one is as important as the other.Fail on one and the others will quickly follow .


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I would like to confirm that my ass is firmly in the chair this evening and I have not trained anything! Does cardio count as training ;-D (I nearly did some but was worried at the face Flinty would look at me with).


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Brilliant read. Brutal at times but looking good.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I would like to confirm that my ass is firmly in the chair this evening and I have not trained anything! Does cardio count as training ;-D (I nearly did some but was worried at the face Flinty would look at me with).


Cardio with the wife should be encouraged on rest days imo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Cardio with the wife should be encouraged on rest days imo


lol yes i will do his cardio with his wife whilst he resys and grows lol..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Training , Diet and Rest G,B. each one is as important as the other.Fail on one and the others will quickly follow .


Yep its like a 3 legged chair fail one and fall on your ars , but knowing you i am totally sure that you have both the motivation and will power to do it all!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The rest days are my biggest challenge, I can throw a stone on to the roof of the gym I go to from my back garden and I got my setup in the garage, sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and think "I could nip out and do triceps" lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> The rest days are my biggest challenge, I can throw a stone on to the roof of the gym I go to from my back garden and I got my setup in the garage, sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and think "I could nip out and do triceps" lol.


 :lol: Wife sees you in the dark thinks your masturbating gets disappointed when she sees you do concentration curls :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha, this forum is never far from a sinister twist! Concentration masturbation and how's ya father cardio!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Haha, this forum is never far from a sinister twist! Concentration masturbation and how's ya father cardio!


Trust me you aint seen anything yet


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Trust me you aint seen anything yet


And I thought my pornhub search history was questionable :innocent:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> And I thought my pornhub search history was questionable :innocent:


Mine includes shemales , bukkake , gay porn, gonzo and Gimp porn with rocket powered dildos


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Mine includes shemales , bukkake , gay porn, gonzo and Gimp porn with rocket powered dildos


You forgot to mention mexican dwarves dressed in star trek uniforms riding camels!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

If anyone needs me I'm off to wash my eyes with bleach... As for the mental visions, think they are with me for life!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> You forgot to mention mexican dwarves dressed in star trek uniforms riding camels!


Nah i prefer female lesbian midgets scissoring each other with a 2way dildo or shemale dwarfs ars fawking ... :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Mine includes shemales , bukkake , gay porn, gonzo and Gimp porn with rocket powered dildos


Your a mad fooker,but i envy your freeness if not your challenges!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> You forgot to mention mexican dwarves dressed in star trek uniforms riding camels![/QUOT
> 
> How about a fridged ridged midget,with a ridged digit!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Your a mad fooker,but i envy your freeness if not your challenges!


Mate their is no challenges unless you set the bounds that create them


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate their is no challenges unless you set the bounds that create them


Well ,i have done most mate,trust me,good to see the spirit goes on...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well ,i have done most mate,trust me,good to see the spirit goes on...


As long as i can get my cawk up and my muscles are working then im a happy camper


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> I would like to confirm that my ass is firmly in the chair this evening and I have not trained anything! Does cardio count as training ;-D (I nearly did some but was worried at the face Flinty would look at me with).


no.. but it can fvck up you gains/recovery if it should be a rest day.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> And I thought my pornhub search history was questionable :innocent:


Redtube is better :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yh pornhub is crap


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh pornhub is crap


KAY !!! mg: .........this is for knowing
View attachment 100633


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hahahahaaaaa


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahahahaaaaa


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> no.. but it can fvck up you gains/recovery if it should be a rest day.


yep. this is what i really want gooders to understand mate. even doing the smallest lightest weights etc is still taxing CNS qnd not helping growth in his trained bidyparts. a rest day is a rest day full stop ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> KAY !!! mg: .........this is for knowing
> View attachment 100633


lol wonder if Kays a$$ is really that red ....


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yep. this is what i really want gooders to understand mate. even doing the smallest lightest weights etc is still taxing CNS qnd not helping growth in his trained bidyparts. a rest day is a rest day full stop ...


Ive learnt that the hard way.

Morning GB!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Ive learnt that the hard way.
> 
> Morning GB!


We told ye often enough :laugh: ...now your on the ball :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep a rest day is a rest day! Went tonight and did my back lightly, gonna build that up slowly, I feel I could probably hammer it but it wouldn't be wise.

Back Extensions.

Renegade rows.

Barbell rows.

DB incline rows.

Rack pulls.

All light and sensible.

Rest day tomorrow grrrrrrr. lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Yep a rest day is a rest day! Went tonight and did my back lightly, gonna build that up slowly, I feel I could probably hammer it but it wouldn't be wise.
> 
> Back Extensions.
> 
> ...


glad you went ligjt and sensible bro but we will go through that back routine sunday ..its all very samey exercise wise x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I was hoping to leave your place feeling like I'd spent a week in Jimmy Savilles camper van after a legs workout ;-D


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> I was hoping to leave your place feeling like I'd spent a week in Jimmy Savilles camper van after a legs workout ;-D


 mg:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I was hoping to leave your place feeling like I'd spent a week in Jimmy Savilles camper van after a legs workout ;-D


yes bro we will train legs. but i will go through your back routine with you . not train back just talk about it x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes bro we will train legs. but i will go through your back routine with you . not train back just talk about it x


Talking about it will still bring him out in sweats though!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Talking about it will still bring him out in sweats though!


he is a machine bro . he will.do it easily...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> he is a machine bro . he will.do it easily...


Even though i havent seen any recent update pics looking at the pic of you both its clear hes made fantastic progress!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> I was hoping to leave your place feeling like I'd spent a week in Jimmy Savilles camper van after a legs workout ;-D


hope your missus is driving you up...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rykard said:


> hope your missus is driving you up...


lol now where is the fcukin fun in that...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George..happy wednesday...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Boing.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning mr B, what's on today's sadistic agenda?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Afternoon ;-D

Well its a rest day ;-(

Grub was all good and as it should be, got to get two days worth ready now for Thursday and Friday. I am desperate for liver and onions but thats going to have to wait as it doesn't fit in with my plans for food this week. I wish people wouldn't keep mentioning it lol.

Tomorrow is going to be a nice gym session, chest and triceps, got Andy Hitler coming and a new guy from work who normally works out at a leisure centre :devil2:

Gonna cook up a storm now, bbs ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dinner was good and simple. Steak, high protein veg curry (home made from my freezer) and a little salad.










Oats n shake for breakfast, salad box for nibbling thru the morning, chicken and veg curry for lunch, oats n shake for pre workout. Vitamins and minerals taken thru the day.










Gonna relax and watch the football then try n catch up on the forums. Can't wait for chest n triceps tomorrow ;-D


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Your food prep and effort is hugely motivational Mr Bean


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good work bean machine x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Obscene amount of grub pics once again, I'm def gonna have to trade my mrs in and get myself a "bean"

If you get caught short for a decent read there's a few crackers on here tonight... Namely one.

Revel in your rest day mate... Grow like a weed.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning sexy pants x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate. Hope all is well today.

So how are you progressing with your aims??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Afternoon spongepants


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good afternoon George. I have something for you today;

There was a young fella called Paul

Who grew tremendously tall

whilst lying in bed, he stretched out a leg

and switched off the light in the hall.....

I just thought that as I can't really comment on training or do naughty stuff I would just be that ickle ickle bit radical and do my thing in here....cough :blink:

I know....coat on and leaving right now....got that.....

blameyourselfforleavingthelockoffyourjournal:mellow: :laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Suspense is killing me!! Looking forward to seeing what brutality today had in store for ya... I seem to be living my rest days through other people's sessions..

no ****!

That sounded better in my head if I'm honest.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just popped in home, only have 30 mins before I meet Andy Hitler at the gym, chest and triceps. The other two dropped out ;-( Thanks for my morning greetings guys, I do miss flying around the forums over breakfast ;-D

Dammit Eddie Hitler just texted, looks like I'm going it alone. Oh well, their loss, this is why I stopped altering my workouts around others, its my routine or don't come with me these days. I'll down this coffee and go.

Tyram, my aims are to "put it on" until the end of January, I have a little fat still around my hips and lower belly, nothing obscene, I think with careful manipulation of my diet and with the new way I workout I'll maybe lose that naturally without giving it too much thought. I am happy with how everything's going which is the second most important gauge, the first most important gauge is how I feel and at the moment I feel great! I do think some of my lower belly could be down to one of the new supps I am using, probably mono creatine, I've just started to increase my vit c intake to 3000mg a day to see if it helps, if not Ill increase it to 5000mg but I'm gonna follow the advice I see on the forums and only make one small change at a time and give myself time to see what happens.

I'm pretty dissapointed in the three guys, but hey ho its off for a beasting I go ;-D

Flubs, love having you in here but I would appreciate a little more flapping about from you ;-D


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Have a good one mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds to me like they are scared of training with with you, guess they must think your pretty hardcore :thumb:

George-(Beasting)-Bean


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Just popped in home, only have 30 mins before I meet Andy Hitler at the gym, chest and triceps. The other two dropped out ;-( Thanks for my morning greetings guys, I do miss flying around the forums over breakfast ;-D
> 
> Dammit Eddie Hitler just texted, looks like I'm going it alone. Oh well, their loss, this is why I stopped altering my workouts around others, its my routine or don't come with me these days. I'll down this coffee and go.
> 
> ...


Lmfao!!! Your hanging around with us dirty cvnts too long GB.... I like it PMSL


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Evening bud


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Blimey, was a hard workout, when I was benching I had to go to the toilets as I thought a bit of pooh had come out lol, this new way of doing the weights that Flinty taught me is a good un! (there was no pooh).

Warmed up.

Bench Flat.

Warm ups.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] to fail

Chest Dips

[email protected] (warm ups)

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected] to fail

Pec Dec

[email protected]

[email protected] +partials

[email protected] +partials

[email protected] +partials to failure

Decline Bench

warm ups

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] failure

Triceps Dips

[email protected]

[email protected] <-shocking ;-(

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Triceps Press ups.

12

12

10

Got home and did [email protected] for form check, was holding my head down and forward last time I made a video and wasn't going deep enough, think this is an improvement. Was very tired by the time I got home to my garage.






Grub was nice, had a steak slathered up in quark, it didn't cook as I envisaged but it didn't taste bad, had salad, dry fried egg and mushrooms n onions cooked in the steaks juices.










I was a little disappointed in my numbers at the gym tonight, but the form was good, probably better than ever after Flinty's guidance, I know I gave it 100% and after the day I had at work I can't complain, it was heavy work all day.

I now have to wait till Sunday to go to the gym again with Flinty for a legs session, feel like I am missing out with these rest days.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well done mate ,

Can i just specify that i didnt give you that routine for chest and triceps though lol ... we will also get round to that session at some point..

At end of day like i said mate you put the effort in more than most i have trained... weights mean fcuk all in the grand scheme of things and like i said do it properly and train the muscle your working properly and your weights will soon fly up...

if you really must do anything before sunday do a lightish cardio session on saturday it will do you goo to have a good stretch out before you come over to train legs X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I know you didn't give me the routine, but the method/principle of the lift and importance of form is what I took from our shoulder session, thats what I meant, I feel ripped to shreds ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Id say try to control the swinging more on dips but depth is good. Could also try them without locking out at the tip, keeps tension on tris and fries them.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Id say try to control the swinging more on dips but depth is good. Could also try them without locking out at the tip, keeps tension on tris and fries them.


Yeh this is the way I do mine, never lock out.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Great sesh there GB! Although p!ssin about with too much triceps


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I should also have done the form check without the weight thinking about it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I should also have done the form check without the weight thinking about it.


bro after a heavy session anyway dont sweat it, im suprised you could even do 1 dip after all that tricep work anyway lol...

when i did a couple after our shoulders session my form was nowhere near as good as that lol but i dont like dips personally they hurt my shoulder so i presume form is really bad, but i dont feel i need to do them maybe i should try !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the dip and pull up station, it may seem silly, but it makes me feel strong/confident and mental strength in my humble opinion is very important.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I like the dip and pull up station, it may seem silly, but it makes me feel strong/confident and mental strength in my humble opinion is very important.


Weighted dips and pulls/chins are really good exercises to do imo for overall upper body development.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I like the dip and pull up station, it may seem silly, but it makes me feel strong/confident and mental strength in my humble opinion is very important.


Feel proud mate alot of people cant even do ONE pullup or a dip for that matter.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I am proud of myself, I am in a great place at the moment. Ive lost the weight I wanted (I was aiming for 12 stone, but at around 12-6 I look best so I am keeping it there, at 12-1 I looked a bit gaunt), my body is changing and I am learning new and exciting things from a great crowd.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Feel proud mate alot of people cant even do ONE pullup or a dip for that matter.


Morning all,i can do dips well,but tryed pull ups and bent bar down to me,no chance! :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I am proud of myself, I am in a great place at the moment. Ive lost the weight I wanted (I was aiming for 12 stone, but at around 12-6 I look best so I am keeping it there, at 12-1 I looked a bit gaunt), my body is changing and I am learning new and exciting things from a great crowd.


So when are we going to talk you in to sticking needles in your ass??


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Kudos for the after session dips mate, I think in all honesty I would have been more occupied with throwing up than form check videos 

On a serious note its great to know your mentally in the right place, with that sort of attitude the world Is your oyster my friend!

As for the prospect of mr B running around with some AAS flying about his system..... Be afraid!...... Be very afraid

:thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> So when are we going to talk you in to sticking needles in your ass??


 :cursing: NO HE ISNT ....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> :cursing: NO HE ISNT ....


Pmsl


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George...personally, I love dips...sour cream and chives, hummous, white bean dip...oh yeaahhhhhh........yum.....

Happy weekend dude...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> So when are we going to talk you in to sticking needles in your ass??





flinty90 said:


> :cursing: NO HE ISNT ....


its not needles in his a$$ he'll need to worry about if i get my hands on him

morning GB, how goes it this fine friday?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Aweright there G.B .....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, good day food wise until this evening, loads of protein packed food, just didn't fancy a big meal, I ended up having half a pineapple, a banana and an apple. It was delicious though ;-D

Rest day, we won't mention that grrr.

There will be nothing going into my @rse thank you very much! Speaking of things @rse related, I gotta get this wind under control, took the back out of a new pair of pants today, I try to hold it until I am on the elderly wards lol, no-one batters an eyelid there ;-D

I am going to the gym tomorrow, light cardio, might do the sunbed.

All is well.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Hi everyone, good day food wise until this evening, loads of protein packed food, just didn't fancy a big meal, I ended up having half a pineapple, a banana and an apple. It was delicious though ;-D
> 
> Rest day, we won't mention that grrr.
> 
> ...


you joined team fcukin alpha lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Team Alpha?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Team Alpha?


Don't go there GB you'll open up a whole can of worms .............


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GB ya smelly cvnt!...fresh undies PMSL.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

stay away from open flames


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

How you doing today Bean ! Hows your day gone?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> So when are we going to talk you in to sticking needles in your ass??





flinty90 said:


> :cursing: NO HE ISNT ....


WOW poor G.B not allowed to talk for himslef any more Pmsl :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning, morning, morning....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning GB, whats on today mate..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Busy old day, went gym bang on 9, was out by 945, light cardio. Spent all day putting tiles on at a house nearby, need the cash ;-( Popped home at lunch and ate this :-

Very simple fish and salad. Banana's with peanut butter, apple, pineapple and mixed nuts.










Dinner was black eyed bean curry with rice.










The nephews and nieces dont put their hands in the sweetie jar at my house lol.

Feel pretty knackered, shower, shave and then a read of the forums.

Flintys for a leg session tomorrow, oh my!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

That curry looks awesome!!!

Enjoy ya leg session, and it your not wobbling after, then you havent trained em properly! We want wobble!!! :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im sure he has a wobbly leg session planned lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Evening down,eyes up.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Keeks said:


> That curry looks awesome!!!
> 
> Enjoy ya leg session, and it your not wobbling after, then you havent trained em properly! We want wobble!!! :thumb:


Oh dont worry he will have a fcukin wobble alright lol !!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh dear! poor George...

pray for your legs George, pray for them...hhahahaa....I'm doing my legs tomorra too, but methinks I will be in much better shape by the end of the day than you...

small piccie of how George will be feeling tomorra after training................:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I can hear the screams of agony from here


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Been a pleasure GB, don't panic, being in traction isn't half as scary as it sounds


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning George, try not to hurt Flinty too much today


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Bugger me that was a beasting and a half, cant wait for the next one. I got company round at the moment so Ill give a full report later this evening. I cant remember what we did as I was screaming most of the time (not kidding either). Flinty and his wife are lovely couple, made me most welcome, also made me a big juicy steak, green beans and savory rice! Update as soon as Ive got rid of my Mother (if anyone wants her please come and take her, we have a no return policy.

This is my face now :-


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flinty is the ronseal of UKM


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hahahaha...George!! I can't wait for your write up...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

GEORGE!!!! WAKE UP ........... :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

He's stuck on the toilet. Quads as tight as guitar strings!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone fetch the boy a 10gallon hat



Bandy and proud after this one.

:thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh my, where do I begin, Flinty made me scream lol. Was a great session, in a smashing place, the only thing lacking in the gym is a wheelchair to leave in! Ill list the workout, all workouts to utter complete failure with partials. 25 seconds between each set, hell if I can remember the weights.

warmed up.

leg curls

7 x 10 + many partials to failure. (first exercise and I couldn't walk lol)

20 kg lunges, damn Tyram your right these hurt lol.

Leg curls, light weights, multiple differing points of lift and return. (the screaming began here).

Squats, well squat training to be honest, Flinty gave my squat form a rather old fashioned look. He was gracious and took the time to teach me (thank you). In my old form I was squatting upwards of 165kg personal best. I am ashamed to say I could only manage 55kg (I think). But what I have learn't here cannot be learn't from a book or video. He pummeled me to death on the smith, no idea of reps or sets but I do know Stephen Hawkins has less trouble walking than I did at this point. (more screaming ;-)

I think we did more leg curls here.

Ham strings, now this was a great way to do them on the pull down, and damn effective :-




























I needed assistance back up with these, I really needed an ambulance by this point but assistance was gladly received.

I think we may have done more leg curls here I cant quite remember.

Laying calf extensions on the leg push, weight didn't notice but was a heap, 3 sets of 20 in three positions about 180 in total + max out set at the end.

Standing Calf raises/dips 3 x 20

Cool down on the bike.

Back to Flintys for a hunk of delicious sirloin, green beans and spicey rice.

Carried out to the car by Flinty ;-D

Had a great session, hit the maximum I could on everything, was wonderful to have someone pushing me to the absolute limits, I am thrilled at what was done. Thank you Flinty, can't wait for the next session.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

He should do more of this imo,well done you though mate reps not available:rolleyes:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ top shout to the pair of you really, you for smashing it mate and the genuine appreciation and flinty for taking the time and dedication to help a pal out.

*apparently I gotta share the love before throwing reps around again.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Took a bit of effort to get my grub ready but here it is, shakes with outs n supps for breakfast, salad boxes for morning munching, liver and onions for afternoon meal. Will take banana/fruit/nuts for mid afternoon. Everything's ready for the week ahead!










Got a lot of journals I want to catch up on, might be a few that I wont make it onto till tomorrow night, I feel buggered lol. Thanks for your kind words guys n gals.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

25 seconds between each set?

you must be a very fit boy George coss if I tried to do that my lungs would give out way before my legs did.

As to the drop in weight you can squat, it may not all be down to the change in form, I am sure when you hit your PB you had warmed up properly but hadn't pre-exhausted yourself like you had today.

Sounds like you worked your ar5e off mate and I will rep you when I can


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> , I feel buggered lol. .


and....and....was that part of your training then? :innocent: :whistling:

sorreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....I'm trying humour without the overcooking bit...:laugh:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 25 seconds between each set?
> 
> you must be a very fit boy George coss if I tried to do that my lungs would give out way before my legs did.
> 
> ...


Was a good session, very intense and rewarding, I felt jiggered after the leg curls lol

Flubs buggery seems to be a running theme on these forums lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 25 seconds between each set?
> 
> you must be a very fit boy George coss if I tried to do that my lungs would give out way before my legs did.
> 
> ...


Exactly mate ...

Ok i have got to give massive respect to beanflicker, was going to write this earlier but wanted him to post his thoughts first ..

The effort this guy puts in is fcukin tremendous and i mean that, i only know 2 other people that push themselves to the same limit as him and they are my 2 main training partners..

the squats were done on the smith as we dont have a power cage in our gym so im afraid thats the case. goody had a little bit of an issue with for regarding pressing through balls of his feet and heels lifting off the floor slightly (which to be fair i see a lot of people doing) but we got that right and he was going way below paralell rather than down to bench level (what he normally does on his own when training)

and like said i pre exhausted his legs and squats this time was his last exersice before calfs.. next time we train legs we will squat first..

so basically the session was

warm up on bike

leg extensions

lunges (wanted to do something else but beany couldnt stand back up doing these so did lunges instead lol)

then @Pscarb's hammy exersice thanks paul another convert he loved them but they hurt him lol

a finisher partial burnout on leg extension (1 set of about 30 reps)

then squats

then calves (would get him to do these normally on a seperate day )

great session, great bloke , and im glad i could help ..

Chest for our next session together hopefully get it in before christmas X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks mate ;-D I cant wait to do chest, I always wondered what it felt like when an alien bursts out of your ribcage lol.

Learnt so much again, love it, love being pushed, feel buzzing ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just confirm mate your training goals,,,,bigger or fitter,i thought you said fit?Right?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Just confirm mate your training goals,,,,bigger or fitter,i thought you said fit?Right?


lol he wants to be bigger bro dont you worry about that i got him hooked lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gerorge..thanks for asking where I 'm based. I'm way down south, and if I were not I would be heading to your place for a workout with you...if that was ok with your wife of course. Anyway, gotta run..thanks again, very inspiring journal you have George. Take care Sir.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

How's the legs today George?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ooooo high Beanie,ya meanie...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> How's the legs today George?


Silence speaks volumes I fancy.....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cant wait to hear this  morning beanster, enjoy work today


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Do you think if we haven't heard anything by noon we should call the paramedics?!?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

View attachment 101361
GEOOOORGE !!!! ....you okay buddy 

Well George guess what ...I am now going off to train ...........yes you guessed it LEGS !! :crying:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Look what happens to little guys who go and train with a "unit" like Flinty" :-










Just kidding, the sticks are from the store at work, doms not too bad, I think if you train your legs regular it helps. They are very nice and sore, I know Ive ripped them up good ;-D

I wont surface till late afternoon as I'm at work, was only off for a couple of weeks. I do miss forum trawling in the mornings.

My goals and aims, thats a heck of a thing to ask right at this time. I have reached a weight I am happy with, or perhaps I should say I have reached a point where I am satisfied with my fat-loss and am ready to move in a new direction. I wanted to get down to 12 stones, I am at 12 stone 2 pounds now, which looks right. Now I am gonna put weight on, Ive increased my calorie intake by a further 300 calories a day to see what happens, small steps, can always up it more if need be. I am going to add weight now with clean eating until the end of January. I expect minimum fat gains but we shall see. I am pretty chuffed, at 17 stone 4 pounds I was fat, my legs and ass chaffed red raw and my features where sinking into my face, all that has gone now and I feel great, no problems with baggy skin has been a blessing too, had to slow down a bit at one point as I was getting a turkey neck lol. In a couple more weeks I am gonna post a new set of "underpants" pictures. I am also gonna take the step of posting up some pics of me at my fattest, I am having trouble doing this as I am still pretty ashamed at how I got. Ill do it though.

Been a good day today, stuck to my grub, might even have liver and onions again for dinner tonight, third portion in two days ;-D Cant wait to get to the gym tomorrow, even though my legs are sore I really had trouble driving past the gym tonight, I am having a great deal of trouble adjusting to rest days. That being said, my sleep is improving so there is something to be said for over smashing the cns.

Flubs, I will be in Devon in Feb/March that anywhere near you?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tomorrow will be worse mate,fear not...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope the big fellas proud of ya mate lol

Seems like you've got your goals pretty much sorted, personally I think that's the hardest part... Get that nailed the rest is maths and working your [email protected] off like an animal. Nice!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Got to agree with BL there mate. Legs always seem to take 48 hours to really tighten up.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Liking the photo georgey boy, good work!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Tomorrow will be worse mate,fear not...


Dam right it will lol...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Look what happens to little guys who go and train with a "unit" like Flinty" :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. love the Photo Joke ..10 out ten for that :thumb:

And good luck with all else ..I reckon you will do fine knowing its small steps that gets you there ...............big ones just set you up for failure .


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Dam right it will lol...


SADIST !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Brilliant effort GB as expected tbh....ur 1 of the most determined on here mate, 1 of the most genuine & least boring PMSL. Few nude pics of the wife & ur a shoe in son


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Brilliant effort GB as expected tbh....ur 1 of the most determined on here mate, 1 of the most genuine & least boring PMSL. Few nude pics of the wife & ur a shoe in son


George ..do you have any nude photos of your mrs ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Replicator said:


> George ..do you have any nude photos of your mrs ??


Pmsl. Yeah he has them framed in the living room according to Flinty!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Didn't take long to stray off topic as per......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Yeah he has them framed in the living room according to Flinty!


Aye flinty does in his now PMSL. Oj GB.....I'm sure he's still waiting on frames


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

When I look like Ronnie Coleman Ill put a naked picture of the wife on the forums. ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> When I look like Ronnie Coleman Ill put a naked picture of the wife on the forums. ;-D


I'll bunce for the mt2 mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Yeah he has them framed in the living room according to Flinty!


LOl really ..... i think the flintosaurus might be pulling legs LOl


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> When I look like Ronnie Coleman Ill put a naked picture of the wife on the forums. ;-D


it was just I could have sold ye some :lol: ..........................Kidding


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> When I look like Ronnie Coleman Ill put a naked picture of the wife on the forums. ;-D


Free aas here!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Free aas here!


WHAT !! FFS B.L you could at least charge something ye big slut :lol:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

http://i20.tinypic.com/2h7f8xz.jpg


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

ya and he will be next to be arrested lol.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Flinty...disabling people since 1964.

Sounds like you had a good session mate, just dont let these boys force you to join the dark side like they did me!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Is Lil Scoobs the forum bicycle seat sniffer? lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Is Lil Scoobs the forum bicycle seat sniffer? lol


you just noticed pmsl


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Flinty...disabling people since 1964.
> 
> Sounds like you had a good session mate, just dont let these boys force you to join the dark side like they did me!


Fuk the darkside! Remain a Child of The Light, don't join the Empire! :cool2:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> When I look like Ronnie Coleman Ill put a naked picture of the wife on the forums. ;-D


your gonna shave your head and over do it with the Pro-Tan :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning GB


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning G.B ..take care out there now ye hear


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Afternoon Folks!

Blimey I been hobbling badly today, rang the Flintinator and he recommends I rest up another day and he aint getting any argument from me this time lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Afternoon Folks!
> 
> Blimey I been hobbling badly today, rang the Flintinator and he recommends I rest up another day and he aint getting any argument from me this time lol.


lazy cvnt :tongue:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

it smells of pu$$y in here...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep, and I am so lazy that I am now gonna go for a growing session in my bed ;-D


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

you're turning into flinty lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> [Redacted], I will be in Devon in Feb/March that anywhere near you?


Hello George, I just saw this, sorry for not replying before. That's not where I am but thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello George, I just saw this, sorry for not replying before. That's not where I am but thank you for thinking of me.


flubs mate.....where the pins gone :confused1: :crying:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Afternoon Folks!
> 
> Blimey I been hobbling badly today, rang the Flintinator and he recommends I rest up another day and he aint getting any argument from me this time lol.


Rest and Grow George ..rest and grow :sleeping:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Rykard said:


> it smells of pu$$y in here...


now where else did i hear that today :whistling: :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry i havent been in for a couple of days. Hope its all good still!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Sorry i havent been in for a couple of days. Hope its all good still!


Sure ive seen this sentence somewhere before :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Yep, and I am so lazy that I am now gonna go for a growing session in my bed ;-D


Its good to take a rest day even a whole rest week once in a while to recharge your batteries and just recover & grow


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Its good to take a rest day even a whole rest week once in a while to recharge your batteries and just recover & grow


yea ..like twice a week at least :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Replicator said:


> yea ..like twice a week at least :thumb:


I do 4 days on 3 days off gives me ample recovery & rest  But just sometimes i need more so then i will take a entire week off


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> I do 4 days on 3 days off gives me ample recovery & rest  But just sometimes i need more so then i will take a entire week off


One of the most sensible sentences ive read in a week :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Evening GB, I trust your enjoying your "growth" day (coining that phrase cos it stops me feeling like an idle [email protected] bag at times) mrs asks if I'm resting... No luv just sitting here growing very slowly


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well in the past month on here I've read an awful lot on the importance of rest and recovery, it has without doubt changed my views and ethos towards what I am doing. I am at present going for a growth spurt, I was thinking "eat big lift big". However from the advice on my journal I've come to the realization that really I should work with what I am calling "The Three Rules".

1.Lift Smart

2.Eat Clean

3.Rest Well

1. Lift smart, not just big, but in good form, dont just push it up or pull it in with all your might and let it drop, move the weight, and move it up AND down, move it in AND out, squeeze it, nurture it, get the max from every movement, and then move it a bit more, maybe not all the way, but all the way that I can as much as I can. (partials). This may have put my personal bests into the dustbin but I am fine with this, if it isn't perfect form than it isn't a lift. About 50kg now as best squat, no problem with that, now I can grab the carpet with the crack of my ass when I do it and I'll soon up that number!

2. Eat clean, as much real food as possible, and the correct balance. This part I find quite easy.

3. Rest well, a revaluation indeed, gleaned from Tyram and Milkys journal, hammered into me by every experienced person here, esp Flinty, Biglbs, Rep and a host of others, this part is harder for me than the dieting and training. Until recently I didn't even know I had a CNS, now I am listening to it. Two days recovery away from the gym, unheard of, but good common sense. Heck I am already sleeping better from not destroying myself night after night. I have to be honest, I am almost getting a boner from the thought of going to the gym tomorrow, is this a bad thing? lol

I'm learning all the time from the contributors here, thanks for your input it really is laying the tarmac on the road ahead for me ;-D


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate staying away from the gym now and again builds the hunger, it also gives you a fresh start, re energised and hungry for it.

I love it when l am chomping at the bit too train !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its gonna be like this in my house tomorrow morning when I come out of the bedroom


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks for the rep lol

the 3 rules make sooo much sense, are so 'easy' to say but soooo hard to put into practise.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Well in the past month on here I've read an awful lot on the importance of rest and recovery, it has without doubt changed my views and ethos towards what I am doing. I am at present going for a growth spurt, I was thinking "eat big lift big". However from the advice on my journal I've come to the realization that really I should work with what I am calling "The Three Rules".
> 
> 1.Lift Smart
> 
> ...


Nice post george you will go far :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Wish I had this knowledge two years ago and understood it.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Wish I had this knowledge two years ago and understood it.


I did the same thing G.B. could write of the first 2-3 years of training as sh1te knowing all I know now ...and Im still learning odd things here and there, more tips now tho but it never ends really. I'll give ye one rigth now dont fvck about with accesory execises till youve built something to sculpt , stick to the big compound exercises for five years , they are all you need .

Enjoy the journey George dont yearn for it to be five years later to see where you are ..just .let it flowwwww


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I got to be honest, I get a lot of satisfaction from moving the iron about, I like it when I think I am about to pop, I need a likeminded training partner nearby, people dont really seem to want to know.

Legs is a joke, no-one wants to do them.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning yoda :thumb: quite impressively put last night.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> I did the same thing G.B. could write of the first 2-3 years of training as sh1te knowing all I know now ...and Im still learning odd things here and there, more tips now tho but it never ends really. I'll give ye one rigth now dont fvck about with accesory execises till youve built something to sculpt , stick to the big compound exercises for five years , they are all you need .
> 
> Enjoy the journey George dont yearn for it to be five years later to see where you are ..just .let it flowwwww


Great advice mate, and thats what im wanting beany to concentrate on.. we are going through all his bodyparts eventually and im really shortening down his exercises to stay with the bigger compounds .. but what we are doing is making sure with the rep and set ranges that we are really hitting the muscle hard rather than doing 100's of accessory things that just give you a feel good factor lol...

Beany deffo has the determination when training to build himself a decent physique in next 1 - 2 years !!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Great advice mate, and thats what im wanting beany to concentrate on.. we are going through all his bodyparts eventually and im really shortening down his exercises to stay with the bigger compounds .. but what we are doing is making sure with the rep and set ranges that we are really hitting the muscle hard rather than doing 100's of accessory things that just give you a feel good factor lol...
> 
> Beany deffo has the determination when training to build himself a decent physique in next 1 - 2 years !!!!


Nice one flinty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Nice one flinty


Well to be fair bro credit where its due its what i picked up from your suggestions to me a few months ago and i find i am adding size even now whilst recomping..

less exerscises is also bigbears approach but the rep and set range fcukin murders that bodypart !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I got to be honest, I get a lot of satisfaction from moving the iron about, I like it when I think I am about to pop, I need a likeminded training partner nearby, people dont really seem to want to know.
> 
> Legs is a joke, no-one wants to do them.


I train on my own 99% of the time mate. Motivation comes from within, not always someone shouting at you.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning GB ya shexy cooont x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I got to be honest, I get a lot of satisfaction from moving the iron about, I like it when I think I am about to pop, I need a likeminded training partner nearby, people dont really seem to want to know.
> 
> Legs is a joke, no-one wants to do them.


I love legs. The guys in my gym are always moaning bout legs, and I just love it, even tho it's the hardest one I do...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

some great reading going on in here last night. you'll be a beast in no time GB


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Flubs said:


> I love legs. The guys in my gym are always moaning bout legs, and I just love it, even tho it's the hardest one I do...


a great pair of legs takes some beating - nothing looks worse than a big upper body stuck on a small pair of legs (imo)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Rykard said:


> a great pair of legs takes some beating - nothing looks worse than a big upper body stuck on a small pair of legs (imo)


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i used to train in a gym when I was about 20 there were a few bouncers and suchlike training there. They were 'amazed' at my legs.. I thought they were taking the p1ss as they all wore sweat tops and bottoms and looked like units, but saw when changing they had 'no legs' ...

we all have our own techniques and preferences for what we want to build but to me it starts with the wheels...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Personally I would take the leg wobbles over anything else (for now  )

Obviously I haven't taken them to the extremes that the

Majority if you have so given time I may well write this post off as a load of bolarks!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rykard said:


> i used to train in a gym when I was about 20 there were a few bouncers and suchlike training there. They were 'amazed' at my legs.. I thought they were taking the p1ss as they all wore sweat tops and bottoms and looked like units, but saw when changing they had 'no legs' ...
> 
> we all have our own techniques and preferences for what we want to build but to me it starts with the wheels...


no good running a tank on bike wheels bro.. x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Session tonight was really nice, Jonny the Hammer came and we ripped up chest and triceps. Movements where good, slow, squeeze slow return. Not big numbers, but very good form, I want form first and foremost, chest out head forward etc, its like starting from the beginning again. Got a comment from some nob in the gym "nice form, when you gonna do it with some weights on it" The guy looks exactly the same as when I walked in the gym two years ago and he tried to sell me some dvd's lol. Was great to get in the gym, kept it sensible as advised, here is what took place :-

Flat bench

Warm ups.

7 sets

35kg @12 reps

45kg @12 reps

65kg @10 reps

45kg @10 reps

45kg @8 reps

35kg @6 reps

35kg @5 reps, [email protected] 8reps, bar to fail with partials.

Decline Bench.

Warm ups

35kg @12 reps

45kg @10 reps

45kg @8 reps

65kg @4 reps (fail see video lol)

35kg @8 reps

bar to fail with partials.

Chest dips.

6 sets of 8.

Pec Dec

Warm ups.

3 x 45kg x 12

1 x 35kg 12 + partials to fail

1 x 35kg to fail with partials

Tricep pushdown machine,

3 sets @ 65kg x 10.

1 set @ 45kg to fail with partials.

See that eh? one triceps workout? Hows about that then! ;-D

Ok, here is the video, hope the form is how it should be, slow on the way down, squeeze, hold, lift. 65kg, was quite tired by this point but it felt nice ;-D

http://s1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag155/Bean210666/Home%20Gym/?action=view&current=video-2012-11-21-16-03-51_zps851c2130.mp4


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Session tonight was really nice, Jonny the Hammer came and we ripped up chest and triceps. Movements where good, slow, squeeze slow return. Not big numbers, but very good form, I want form first and foremost, chest out head forward etc, its like starting from the beginning again. Got a comment from some nob in the gym "nice form, when you gonna do it with some weights on it" The guy looks exactly the same as when I walked in the gym two years ago and he tried to sell me some dvd's lol. Was great to get in the gym, kept it sensible as advised, here is what took place :-
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


Nice workout George mate. It's all about form. As for the nob, I think every gym has one of those types. There's one where I train who constantly tells me I don't do enough cv. He's about 30%bf.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol that last rep on bench go up or just finish around your throat bro haha... get a spotter fcuk the videos...x good work mate. next time we go to your gym show me who made that comment we will have the cnut crying x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I managed to get it up lol, was wobbling like a good un but I made it ;-D My mate on the camera did the right thing though, came straight over just in case, I'd rather he do that than make a nice video of me pinned to the bench lol.

I would like to add that I am not using the collars after good advice not too on here ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you certain the tricep machine is kg mate not lbs as many are?Good weight if so for reps.

Our gym has a right mix,some lbs some kg!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely kg mate, I got excellent triceps strength, only parts of my that are strong are my calves and triceps ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

In fact my Calves are nearly as big as one of your fingers ;-D


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Definitely kg mate, I got excellent triceps strength, only parts of my that are strong are my calves and triceps ;-D


Your only just starting out a long career in bodybuilding & lifting and your doing fantastic mate  I have great faith of you in the future mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no good running a tank on bike wheels bro.. x


PMSL !! Quite possibly the best iv heard it put.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> no good running a tank on bike wheels bro.. x


try telling that to a few people - why deadlift?? so I can pick up and walk with a wheel barrow - what good are a pair of arms / shoulders if you can't use them????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rykard said:


> try telling that to a few people - why deadlift?? so I can pick up and walk with a wheel barrow - what good are a pair of arms / shoulders if you can use them????


so you ok for acsession soon then bro x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> In fact my Calves are nearly as big as one of your fingers ;-D


Good work then mate,good not over training them too,nice


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

the bean is like a sponge lol soaking up the knowledge xx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate I love the way you train balls to the wall, flat out and I do get the principles of TUT and I'm not criticising ....... but......... 23 sets of chest exercises looks a little like overkill to me, especially if right now your going for growth.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Brilliant sesh mate! 65kg pushdowns are more than I can do for 10s


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Brilliant sesh mate! 65kg pushdowns are more than I can do for 10s


when we do a chest session with tri' s im sure that number will come down lol... we are stripping him down to the bones and building it back up slow but sure x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> the bean is like a sponge lol soaking up the knowledge xx


Damn straight he is  He`s gonna go far im sure of it


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Well to be fair bro credit where its due its what i picked up from your suggestions to me a few months ago and i find i am adding size even now whilst recomping..
> 
> less exerscises is also bigbears approach but the rep and set range fcukin murders that bodypart !!! :thumbup1:


good to hear its still working Flints


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

error sh1t


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Session tonight was really nice, Jonny the Hammer came and we ripped up chest and triceps. Movements where good, slow, squeeze slow return. Not big numbers, but very good form, I want form first and foremost, chest out head forward etc, its like starting from the beginning again. Got a comment from some nob in the gym "nice form, when you gonna do it with some weights on it" The guy looks exactly the same as when I walked in the gym two years ago and he tried to sell me some dvd's lol. Was great to get in the gym, kept it sensible as advised, here is what took place :-
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


oh well , im gonna have to be a nob here too then,... why 7 sets george??

and see how crazy it looks/seems when doing the same with a triceps push down as the biggest set of flat bench .

you sure thats not ibs on that tri push down


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> oh well , im gonna have to be a nob here too then,... why 7 sets george??
> 
> and see how crazy it looks/seems when doing the same with a triceps push down as the biggest set of flat bench .
> 
> you sure thats not ibs on that tri push down


I aint on the bar pmsl.....

However i asked the same above seemed odd


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

come on guys ffs cut him some slack. he enjoysvtrainingn. he had a good session he has cut down his exersices and added in more rest days. we dontnhave to rip him for everything in same week... like i said as we go through his routines they will become more focused and towards his goals.. I might sound ****y but yo be faor i have trained with beany he is loving the new approach to things and absorbing as much as he can. so really needs to keep that innocence and enjoyment as long as he can cos to be fair this is a sh1t game if you arent enjoying it... x my two penneth like itnor not there it is...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> come on guys ffs cut him some slack. he enjoysvtrainingn. he had a good session he has cut down his exersices and added in more rest days. we dontnhave to rip him for everything in same week... like i said as we go through his routines they will become more focused and towards his goals.. I might sound ****y but yo be faor i have trained with beany he is loving the new approach to things and absorbing as much as he can. so really needs to keep that innocence and enjoyment as long as he can cos to be fair this is a sh1t game if you arent enjoying it... x my two penneth like itnor not there it is...


I thought this was his journal for input mate?

I did not realise you had the key sorry......


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I thought this was his journal for input mate?
> 
> I did not realise you had the key sorry......


yeah ok then bro whatever...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> come on guys ffs cut him some slack. he enjoysvtrainingn. he had a good session he has cut down his exersices and added in more rest days. we dontnhave to rip him for everything in same week... like i said as we go through his routines they will become more focused and towards his goals.. I might sound ****y but yo be faor i have trained with beany he is loving the new approach to things and absorbing as much as he can. so really needs to keep that innocence and enjoyment as long as he can cos to be fair this is a sh1t game if you arent enjoying it... x my two penneth like itnor not there it is...





biglbs said:


> I thought this was his journal for input mate?
> 
> I did not realise you had the key sorry......


i totally agree here ..you storm in like the mighty minder flinty ..surely george can answer for himslef .

and whats this cut him some slack p1sh...I have not criticised in any way here , just simply asked a couple of questions .

7 sets is fine if your training for speed and fitness //but for BB, give me a break FFS.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> yeah ok then bro whatever...


Come on flints stop takin the pet , were all friend here surely :cool2:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

ooer I kinda feel like a storms brewing "yikes".

ok, how to answer everything.

Why 7 sets, well I was going to the gym and doing all sorts of odd stuff, lifting in all sorts of crazy form, at the moment it might have been ten sets, or could have been 3, I am just starting again with good form, finding my new feet and finding what I can do properly as opposed to what I thought I could do. To try to explain, I was getting close to benching 100kg how I was doing it was with back arched and all sorts of snap city stuff, tonight's session lifting properly got me to 65kg, when I do my next session Ill have my benchmark so to speak. Since being shown how shocking my form was I have thrown away my old gym book, got to start again.

Triceps @ 65kg, yep pretty sure, if I do triceps push down first when I am fresh I can do the stack at 95kg, If I do triceps dips when I am fresh I can do +20kg x 10 for three or four sets. I will check the triceps push down machine to make sure its kg. I think it could be to do with being a bricklayer for 25 years, I had no problem laying 4" concrete blocks (not bricks) with one hand and that would be all triceps, perhaps this is why (you put the trowel down to pick it up with two hands and your losing money). but I will check the machine to see if its pounds/kilos, I'd hate to post up something I'm not doing. Ive also spent the best part of two years concentration training them when you think about it, I was doing a whole hour at least once a week on them alone lol, they ought to look massive really! It's no good though, I am deffo going to go to the gym tomorrow night and look at the triceps push down Ive gone all OCD lol.

I am now wondering why I am struggling on 65kg on the bench yet triceps push down is not a problem. I have to know.

At the moment its a big change, just a short time ago I was going to the gym for anything up to 3 hours, most days at least 2 hours and smashing myself to utter pieces, its a big change doing so little working out now and I am really struggling to walk away while I still have enough breath to manage one more lift, even if its a little one ;-D I am working on this. I even took two days rest on the trot after Sundays leg session.

Right now I am "in the zone", my diets spot on, my resting and sleeping is really improving (bad piece of chicken is why I am up now, could have been a bad egg, got slight trots and whurly belly), and my training, well what can I say, you know how its going, the metal is gliding, the muscles are ripping and I swear after the last couple of weeks I can feel myself tightening up. The bit from my armpit to my nipple has actually gone hard at last.

The routine and form are the last bits of a complex puzzle, its great for me to have so many people in here helping me solve it, in the last few weeks its been a revaluation.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> ooer I kinda feel like a storms brewing "yikes".
> 
> ok, how to answer everything.
> 
> ...


well if it were kg and i did that I would have to anchor myself to the ground because i would more like lift myselt up rather than the weight push down ..

Thansk for the answers George .

and no storm brewing were all friends here ...or I would like to think so anyway :thumbup1:

ps if you are wodering what the hell am i doing up at this time its because i couldnt sleep ..bloody sciatica is giving me a bit if gip the night so got back up


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Why arnt you in bed growing?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Why arnt you in bed growing?


as ps above says george

if you are wodering what the hell am i doing up at this time its because i couldnt sleep ..bloody sciatica is giving me a bit if gip the night so got back up


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Why arnt you in bed growing?


I could ask you the same question LOL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning meh man x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well a good nights sleep done,glad to see it is calm in here,thanks Bean that was all we wanted,34 years of liftin and bench at 190 max,i can only just do 95k so hence my question,lots of these machines are different depending if uk or Us so be carefull,It is important you know what weights your doing too,the only way you lads that log things(  )can keep track is if info is correct a?I will bet on them being lbs i am affraid,do a comparison on a machine clearly marked in kg,like back pull down...

I am sure you take no offence as you are a great fella and we think we are giving you good support,imo

Flints hope you're more chilled today bro,no one ever wants to fall out over helping someone do they mate xx


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning bretherin ! hehe  How you doing today ?  !


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning George. How's you this fine day?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> when we do a chest session with tri' s im sure that number will come down lol... we are stripping him down to the bones and building it back up slow but sure x


good stuff! 65kg is still a crackin cable pushdown weight imo......our tricep cables stack bottoms out at 52kg lol so i sometimes use the back pulldown machine.

keep it up GB


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff! 65kg is still a crackin cable pushdown weight imo......our tricep cables stack bottoms out at 52kg lol so i sometimes use the back pulldown machine.
> 
> keep it up GB


I did just that yesterday for the same reason


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning gb some good tips here. Ultimately though dont worry about what weight the machine says, they are all different and ultimately its.irrelevant as long as.your regularly adding more and its doing it job then I wouldn't stress about it.

I used to use a gym where I could face pull what their machine said was 95kg, now at my new place I pull 45?!?! Doesn't matter a toss really, I'm still hench as fvck! Pmsl!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff! 65kg is still a crackin cable pushdown weight imo......our tricep cables stack bottoms out at 52kg lol so i sometimes use the back pulldown machine.
> 
> keep it up GB


sorry bout this post mate, i stuck it up without realising handbags were oot again last night pmsl. love u x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'm glad you've put that Ben. The tricep push machine in my place goes up to 135kg which I can do with ease. I guess they are all different.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I'm glad you've put that Ben. The tricep push machine in my place goes up to 135kg which I can do with ease. I guess they are all different.


Fook me that is more than you weigh by ?

I bet too yours is weight max approx 60k,they all seem to be,many are labeled wrong hence my comparison idea,forget about Bean now,as said he can function without,but i am factual,try the comparison test guys,many have been labeled incorrect due to our metric system,this is a fact funny how 135k in near double 60k in lbs a?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I knew it wasn't right. I'm smack on 100kg so it would be impossible for me to even sit still and push it. I think about 60kg would be about right. There's a bicep curl machine in there too, according to that I can curl 70kg! I can assure you, I fcuking can't!!! Lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

one of the reasons to use the same gym/machines/apparatus is for consistency in weights/friction..

take a leg press as an example.. sleds will may weigh differently, some may have better bearings than others, some may have a slightly different sled angle or seat angle... the grab handles may be in a different place - these little things can make a big difference... when you add 5kg you might actually be adding 10kg or reducing or staying the same - which then comes back to bite when you go to your original machine... just my 2p


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning all, looks like I missed all the excitement last night. I hope you feel sorry George, you titanic thumping of tremendous triceps, trouble maker you.

One thing I found so far in my journey is that workout wise; anything is better than nothing and after that its a case of finding what works for you.

Some train by feel alone, me I like structure.

Find something tried and tested that feels right for you, and stick with it till if starts to feel tired.

Everyone here wants to help, you're a popular chap; so they will question what does not sound right to them, but what's right for them may not be right for you.

I hope you get that and feel the love, especially from Flinty, :lol: Love that he's so defensive of you, his prodigy in whom he can plainly see great potential

Ok that's me late for work now.... have a good one


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning Mr B and everyone else who wings by...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George...hee heee...twubblemaker!! haahah...I can triceps pushdown 3 plates!! oh yeah....I think that's about 2lbs...but hey...better than nothing...lol

George, not being a weirdo or anything a lot of the things you said I can relate to myself, you know, in that I've lost a lot of weight and am now trying to change the way I look and feel better and all of that, I love training and if you've been reading my journal here and there I'm sure it hasn't escaped you that I get told off frequently for doing it wrong, too much, too often and I just don't feel that I've worked hard enough until I'm scraping my bootox into my car each night...and to be honest they don't have that far to go until they reach the floor frankly...hey ho...some of us were born short and dumpy and that's a fact....hahaha..

The thing is George..whilst we enjoy it, we can go with the flow, try different stuff and eventually will find the path that suits us the most, and it doesn't suit everyone, but if it's right for us then "so what" to what everyone else thinks right?

I have found though that I don't mind lots of people giving me info or questioning what I do or don't do, cos it all helps me to formulate my own plans, and I've had great ideas that I've pinched from other journals, and at the moment I am doing something that I really love and I didn't think I would be able to do it at all, but Tass and Ewen have both helped me to get started and I'm grateful for that. I can't do all the stuff, nor the big weights, and I do love to try everything that is out there training wise...durrr..to my detriment at times..but it's all helping me to move forward, stay fit and happy and healthy...well, apart from the neck injury, and the...shoulder injury?..oh! and the knee wobble...and there was that time when.....oh! I digress..again...hee hee....GEORGE!!! take it all in....you don't need me to tell you that, or anything really do you?..I know you don't...but I'm just saying my bit...hoping in my own way it's a bit of support for you....not that you need it I guess, what with Flinty and the like in here..but....but....it's another journal to play in...I mean offer my serious professional opinion amongst the giants....cough.... :innocent:

Have a great day Georrrrrrrrrrrrrrge......oh! and the resting thing...pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...that is a hard one to crack ain't it? my biggest problem....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good grief that wuz long!! sorry....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flubs....avi....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> [Redacted]....avi....


I know, and that's actually me....... :whistling:

serious

not serious...

serious....errrrrrr.....serious...:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I know, and that's actually me....... :whistling:
> 
> serious
> 
> ...


god honest truth....i love that 1 too  lol. but im a + size man (as in prefer a + size lady)....not that u needed or wanted to know :huh: ...

....ahwell..........i feel i need to speak like you when we talk :wacko: 

.. :rockon:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> god honest truth....i love that 1 too  lol. but im a + size man (as in prefer a + size lady)....not that u needed or wanted to know :huh: ...
> 
> ....ahwell..........i feel i need to speak like you when we talk :wacko:
> 
> .. :rockon:


hahahaha...I just creep quietly in there and before you know it BAM! You just can't get by without me, nooooo waaayeeeeeeee....

by the way, did you see how I snook in a song title there?...I know, I know...I'm good.....

Right then..apologies to George for mucking in his journal...if you would like I would happily delete my posts..just tell me to and it will be so....(yup! i did it again..star trek quote)...bwahaaaahaaaa.....oh alright! I'm going...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> hahahaha...I just creep quietly in there and before you know it BAM! You just can't get by without me, nooooo waaayeeeeeeee....
> 
> by the way, did you see how I snook in a song title there?...I know, I know...I'm good.....
> 
> Right then..apologies to George for mucking in his journal...if you would like I would happily delete my posts..just tell me to and it will be so....(yup! i did it again..star trek quote)...bwahaaaahaaaa.....oh alright! I'm going...


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: i often see ur posts and think 'fek me thats too long to read'.......then just cant seem to drag myself away from them :lol: and with that old black n white avi u had with the glasses :cool2: ..... ya know how when u read someones posts u put a voice to them? (i do anyway :stuart: ), yours is constantly over excited and like ur jogging on the spot at the same time :lol: ....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

and sorry GB, flubs may be kind enough to offer to delete her posts....but mine are staying


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I was a little worried during the day that I had posted up a weight I hadn't done, I got to put this to bed asap, it may seem small but it matters to me, I'm old fashioned. I didn't go gym after work as I have a bad urge to hit the pull-up machine and I have to rest.

Flintys been watching over me since I started, I like having him watching over me, meeting him and being with him in the gym fills me with confidence, thanks Flinty you really are a good un! (big scary fekker too lol esp when your shouting "PUSH, ANOTHER ONE, PARTIALS").

I benched last night (as ya all know lol), I wanna do it again, I am going gym tomorrow (shoulders/biceps) and planning a session on Sunday morning. I want to bench on Sunday, this is ok I think. I cannot believe my legs still hurt today, its the bits above my knees (diamonds?) and on the outsides.

I did not sleep so well last night, something upset my guts, what came out of me this morning seriously deserves a thread of its own, it made me gag it was so bad, Feel all good now though.

Last night I dreamt I was bench pressing a scaffold tube with a dustbin full of concrete on each end, As I was doing it Infernal and that lil scoobs guy where singing a song from the jungle book "I'm the king of the jungle", I have no idea where the hell that came from.

I'm gonna have a little nap shortly, not had the best of days at work, sometimes in mental health wards you see things you really do not want to remember ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I was a little worried during the day that I had posted up a weight I hadn't done, I got to put this to bed asap, it may seem small but it matters to me, I'm old fashioned. I didn't go gym after work as I have a bad urge to hit the pull-up machine and I have to rest.
> 
> Flintys been watching over me since I started, I like having him watching over me, meeting him and being with him in the gym fills me with confidence, thanks Flinty you really are a good un! (big scary fekker too lol esp when your shouting "PUSH, ANOTHER ONE, PARTIALS").
> 
> ...


lmfao!! flintys poking u with tren in ur sleep ya cvnt :lol:

i think it all got blown up over fuk all last night tbh, altho i must admit i do giggle at these moments....then 5min later every1s cooshty. to be expected when u gather to many old men in 1 place  lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just seems like alot of lads looking out for you really matey....kinda sweet in its own little way... Nice work btw


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya ;-D

Just had a three hour nap, really needed it ;-D was deep and cosy.

had a bit of a weird one with food as the nap put my timings off, so just woke up and ate a can of mackerel, got a chicken breast in.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Last night l dreamt a female member on here was about to get freaky with me, then bloody woke up !

She was also a plant fitter............... WTF is that about :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Milky mate, sorry to tell you, but you was dreaming about Flinty in a tutu.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Milky mate, sorry to tell you, but you was dreaming about Flinty in a tutu.....


The day he hits my dreams mate l swallow the cyanide tablet !

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Ya ;-D
> 
> Just had a three hour nap, really needed it ;-D was deep and cosy.
> 
> had a bit of a weird one with food as the nap put my timings off, so just woke up and ate a can of mackerel, got a chicken breast in.


U not have trouble sleeping at night after a 3hr nap at 5pm lol?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Ya ;-D
> 
> Just had a three hour nap, really needed it ;-D was deep and cosy.
> 
> had a bit of a weird one with food as the nap put my timings off, so just woke up and ate a can of mackerel, got a chicken breast in.


Mate I envy you....

A power nap seriously screws me up, would end up sitting up half the night with nothing more than bang babes for company....I'm sure there's a down side to this buried somewhere....maybe


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I have had good sleep since I started resting every other day from the gym, the CNS posts and the tips on sleeping better (such as taking zinc etc) really have made quite a difference. I am an afternoon napper, I think its quite normal now ;-D plays havoc with my forum times though lol. I also dont usually get up for work till 715 ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I have had good sleep since I started resting every other day from the gym, the CNS posts and the tips on sleeping better (such as taking zinc etc) really have made quite a difference. I am an afternoon napper, I think its quite normal now ;-D plays havoc with my forum times though lol. I also dont usually get up for work till 715 ;-D


I nap for about 2-3 hours from 12pm on my days off tbf (sat/sun usually), love it but any later and i need to [email protected] myself to sleep. I also feel I wasted half my w.e afterwards


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn, how strange, napping is definitely one of life's great pleasures, how can it be a waste.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Damn, how strange, napping is definitely one of life's great pleasures, how can it be a waste.


It's not a waste! It's growing time. X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I do like the look of this german volume training.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I do like the look of this german volume training.


I started gvt this week George. I'm in sh1t state now!!! Must be something in it because I haven't had doms in my chest or shoulders for years. I've got them now.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I started gvt this week George. I'm in sh1t state now!!! Must be something in it because I haven't had doms in my chest or shoulders for years. I've got them now.


Lol, glad I'm not the only one in pieces!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, glad I'm not the only one in pieces!


Not at all mate. I laughed when I saw the pics of your forearm pump, mine were the same after doing 10x10 on seated rows


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Not at all mate. I laughed when I saw the pics of your forearm pump, mine were the same after doing 10x10 on seated rows


Lol its brilliant isn't it  . Legs again Saturday!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol its brilliant isn't it  . Legs again Saturday!


Done legs Tuesday. Pain is ridiculous. I was supposed to be playing rugby tonight but I can't walk to the toilet without whimpering like a girl so I've not bothered going.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Done legs Tuesday. Pain is ridiculous. I was supposed to be playing rugby tonight but I can't walk to the toilet without whimpering like a girl so I've not bothered going.


Pmsl!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> I do like the look of this german volume training.


Tried it once

10 sets of 10 reps 4 times a week almost killed me, NEVER again


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tried it once
> 
> 10 sets of 10 reps 4 times a week almost killed me, NEVER again


Richie said :- Done legs Tuesday. Pain is ridiculous. I was supposed to be playing rugby tonight but I can't walk to the toilet without whimpering like a girl so I've not bothered going.

I like the sound of this lol.

When I start this big push for growth how do I know how many calories to take and what breakdown? Ive been dieting for so long, its dawned on me that really I know nothing about this side of things.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I believe an excess of 500 Kcal a day and watch waist to make sure at that level your not adding fat. As to % protein, carbs and fat not an easy question to answer. Id say start with 30% P 50% C and 20% F and then see how you go. My understanding is you need P to build muscle but Carbs to fuel the growth.

I am sure someone will give you a better answer


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The thought of putting on fat after all the dieting is pretty nerve wracking.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just keep the cardio up and take measurements every week so u know when to adjust, besides u got flinty watching over u so you'll be fine pal!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi mate,be lucky


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tried it once
> 
> 10 sets of 10 reps 4 times a week almost killed me, NEVER again


Latest fad,no recovery time then?Tell me more about it,sounds awful..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George-Bean...Happy Friday mister..hope you will feel a bit better today and looking forward to your weekend....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/german-volume-training-for-shocking-muscle-growth.html


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate

What food you got planned for today?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning you bunch or reprobates


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/german-volume-training-for-shocking-muscle-growth.html


Thanks mate,this was around in the mid 90's and called something else,it turned out the system will overtrain most athletes in 3-4 weeks,so that was the max time used though here it says longer:confused1:Then followed by a week off,again this is different now.It will depend on the split of fast and slow twitch fibres you have as to success rate,however it does work.The only thing is Cns gets clobbered by it.It is very good for tendon building due to shear volume of reps per week,i tried it,but have unusualy high fast(red)twitch fibres,it just made me tired,i do better heavy/brief Dorian style hit.Good on ya ,it may suit you more guys worth a go...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Interesting approach, I will hold my hands up a training routine like this would batter the [email protected] out of me, more due to the times I get to the gym and what I do during the day but fair play for having the metal for it.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,this was around in the mid 90's and called something else,it turned out the system will overtrain most athletes in 3-4 weeks,so that was the max time used though here it says longer:confused1:Then followed by a week off,again this is different now.It will depend on the split of fast and slow twitch fibres you have as to success rate,however it does work.The only thing is Cns gets clobbered by it.It is very good for tendon building due to shear volume of reps per week,i tried it,but have unusualy high fast(red)twitch fibres,it just made me tired,i do better heavy/brief Dorian style hit.Good on ya ,it may suit you more guys worth a go...


Thanks for the extra info. I'm only 5 days into it and I feel terrible. I can't decide whether that's a good or bad thing. Ill try one more week of it and if I still feel like this ill sack it as its obviously not for me. Just trying to keep as much of my gains that I made on blast as I can and this seemed to fit the bill.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good day to you George


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning dude


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks for the extra info. I'm only 5 days into it and I feel terrible. I can't decide whether that's a good or bad thing. Ill try one more week of it and if I still feel like this ill sack it as its obviously not for me. Just trying to keep as much of my gains that I made on blast as I can and this seemed to fit the bill.


No worries mate,try some Biglbs style drop sets=min reps but maximum reward for both growth and tendon strength.Used lighter will keep gains too.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No worries mate,try some Biglbs style drop sets=min reps but maximum reward for both growth and tendon strength.Used lighter will keep gains too.


i LOVE my dropsets atm....not long brought them onboard


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i LOVE my dropsets atm....not long brought them onboard


Anything you read?  I did notice mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> *Anything you read*?  I did notice mate.


lol may well have been


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol may well have been


Oh yes and do not put any more gear in until gyno is gone ffs!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Oh yes and do not put any more gear in until gyno is gone ffs!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


>


sort your self out some adex or nolva mate  I can see youv got a spot of gyno going on there


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> sort your self out some adex or nolva mate  I can see youv got a spot of gyno going on there


arrived today mate....pumping it in as we speak  cheers dude


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

& ffs im gonna have to change the avi AGAIN lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The bug bears you boys suffer....never appreciated the hard graft that goes into sorting these cycles. Impressive in its own way


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That's half the fun mate. Sorting out what's right for you.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> arrived today mate....pumping it in as we speak  cheers dude


Would be nice to have like a fast acting injectable form of Adex or nolva dont you think?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> That's half the fun mate. Sorting out what's right for you.


And there was me thinking it was a swift jab in the @rse and off you go!!

Puts to bed a lot of misconception though.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> I started gvt this week George. I'm in sh1t state now!!! Must be something in it because I haven't had doms in my chest or shoulders for years. I've got them now.


GVT ..the no 1 to burn out :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Latest fad,no recovery time then?Tell me more about it,sounds awful..


LOl exactly :laugh:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Replicator said:


> GVT ..the no 1 to burn out :lol:


I can see why it's not recommended for more than four weeks. Ill give it one more week then go onto drop sets instead I think.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,this was around in the mid 90's and called something else,it turned out the system will overtrain most athletes in 3-4 weeks,so that was the max time used though here it says longer:confused1:Then followed by a week off,again this is different now.It will depend on the split of fast and slow twitch fibres you have as to success rate,however it does work.The only thing is Cns gets clobbered by it.It is very good for tendon building due to shear volume of reps per week,i tried it,but have unusualy high fast(red)twitch fibres,it just made me tired,i do better heavy/brief Dorian style hit.Good on ya ,it may suit you more guys worth a go...


Yea Im sure it was .....How to overtrain the German way :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks for the extra info. I'm only 5 days into it and I feel terrible. I can't decide whether that's a good or bad thing. Ill try one more week of it and if I still feel like this ill sack it as its obviously not for me. Just trying to keep as much of my gains that I made on blast as I can and this seemed to fit the bill.


I reckon youd have to be well genetically gifted to grow on this one Ritchie............. OMO


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> I can see why it's not recommended for more than four weeks. Ill give it one more week then go onto drop sets instead I think.


at the same time we dont know if we dont give sh1t a try eh


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Replicator said:


> I reckon youd have to be well genetically gifted to grow on this one Ritchie............. OMO


Your maybe right mate and I respect your opinion highly. I'm just trying to break routine to keep myself interested in working out and lifting. I enjoy the size I am now but if get bored and stop trying things I can drop 10kg in no time and that's the last thing I want.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Your maybe right mate and I respect your opinion highly. I'm just trying to break routine to keep myself interested in working out and lifting. I enjoy the size I am now but if get bored and stop trying things I can drop 10kg in no time and that's the last thing I want.


Your looking well too mate...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Ill never be your size but ill keep trying!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Ill never be your size but ill keep trying!


You will not if you don't think so..... 

Hit me with positive vibes man.....not this negative sh1t..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ha! Love it. Your right mate. No point being negative. Ill bench 160kg by April. No problem!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Ha! Love it. Your right mate. No point being negative. Ill bench 160kg by April. No problem!!


And you will if you think so too,,,,,,


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bean my boy where are you at today?  !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

He's trying to catch up with his thread we put 5pages of p!sh a day into lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Bean my boy where are you at today?  !


Been and gone!,,,,,,see what i did?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

He might still be poorly too...hope not....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Your maybe right mate and I respect your opinion highly. I'm just trying to break routine to keep myself interested in working out and lifting. I enjoy the size I am now but if get bored and stop trying things I can drop 10kg in no time and that's the last thing I want.


There is all different ways of *making up your own stuff tho mind* ...picking a handful of exercises that trains all and a rep range ..high or low ..your choice and do it for 10 -12 weeks then take a week Off (very important part the week off) then take a different handfull of execises and do the same again for 12 weeks . there is loads of exercices to choose from to change things up . I would recommend changing from high to low reps every regime , so in a year you could have 4 different routines ...2 high and 2 low ..the next year swap them round from high to low and low to high OR Start with the first oen again and see how much more weigth you can handle from last time you did that regime

this is why you must keep records , they are very important ..so you know exactly what you did and with what .

Obviously when you select a rep range and you crack it, only a little amout of weigth till you do it again ..trying to constanty get the amount of reps you have decided on

The above is just a bigger variation on what I do ...........but stops yo ugetting fed up with doing the same thing all the time ..you gotta change things around every 12 weeks or so at least. i know some who do 8 ................I do 10 then change


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, it happens once in a while I suppose, had a bad day ;-(

Food was all the right stuff, just at the wrong times, the gap between my breakfast box was so long (3.5 hours) that I got hungry and ate my afternoon nuts and berry's, so lunch was late, Work got in the way today for sure! Was going to the gym tonight, so as it goes when your days upside down my mum called, "help my toilets broke", so after that I didn't get to eat till 730pm which means another odd gap in meal timings. When will the madness end, not yet I am afraid. I took an expensive tuna steak out of the freezer last night and put it in the fridge to defrost, I like a big natural protein hit after the gym, it just didn't quite look right, it had gone from bright pink to chocolate brown and it smelt slightly "wrong". Cooked it and have it the cat, ended up making an omelet which I had with veg that was sposed to be with fish lol. macros are all good and everything, just at funny times. I am thinking as I am well rested I will do Sat and Sunday at the gym and have Monday as a rest day.

This is the offending tuna :-










Ended up eating this instead.










knocked this up for Rach, frog on a log, six sausages, 1 can of beans with cheese and butter and a pan full of baked batter (toad in the hole).










I am thinking I might go late night shopping at Tesco tonight, maybe even ASDA. Ive not been to ASDA in donkeys years.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

As long as ur macros are there mate uv nowt to worry about  hope ya have a good night of chillaxin and [email protected]


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> As long as ur macros are there mate uv nowt to worry about  hope ya have a good night of chillaxin and [email protected]


eh hem and the right amount are protien :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Mate from the opening sentence I was expecting a total car crash of a day but I don't really think there is much to worry about... I know you like to be regimented and organised which is by no means a bad thing, but all in all you got your grub and a good dead done for the day 

Revel in a little madness my friend (keeps you on your toes) lol you would have a pink fit if you caught site of my "bad" days... They even amaze me.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> There is all different ways of *making up your own stuff tho mind* ...picking a handful of exercises that trains all and a rep range ..high or low ..your choice and do it for 10 -12 weeks then take a week Off (very important part the week off) then take a different handfull of execises and do the same again for 12 weeks . there is loads of exercices to choose from to change things up . I would recommend changing from high to low reps every regime , so in a year you could have 4 different routines ...2 high and 2 low ..the next year swap them round from high to low and low to high OR Start with the first oen again and see how much more weigth you can handle from last time you did that regime
> 
> this is why you must keep records , they are very important ..so you know exactly what you did and with what .
> 
> ...


 :rolleye:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Toad in the hole

OMG :drool:

I haven't eaten dinner yet and now I WANT ONE :crying:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

@REPS, 1gram of protein for each pound of body weight is what I aim for.

@Jimmy, no pink fit at anyone's bad days on here mate, your here and of "The Brotherhood of Iron" (I should copyright that lol)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

BB you been ramming down fish n chips and chocolate biscuits this week ffs, (yeah, we do read your macro pics that you post up real small so we have to squint),


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting reading the opinions on gvt, I feel drawn to give it a go for six weeks, I like the idea of packing it on, the articles Ive read so far all say two things, its brutal and it packs on muscle :thumb: (as long as the diets good). Six weeks seems to be the recommended time from the several articles I have read, some say as high as 12 weeks, I feel that would be too much. After the six weeks I understand a full week off is required for recovery. Does this mean that after that week it would be ok to bang it again for a second 6 week period? 12 weeks would fit into my plan very nicely. I want to start this phase on Wednesday 5th of December.

Been fishing about for dietary advice, BB suggests upping to 2500 calories per day, I am presently on 2200. (I added an extra 300 calories once Flinty had me doing this new way of lifting so far there has been no fat gain, and my chest has gone hard which is very very pleasing).

My friend is coming up to stay with me for three days next weekend, I'm very excited as its been a while. We have been planning to do the tough mudders event in 2014 and we are going to see if our endurance has improved. On the Friday we will be at the gym for an all over light workout, Saturday a heavy chest and triceps session in the morning, swimming in the afternoon, Sunday morning legs as done with Flinty last weekend. To accommodate this burst I am planning to rest Wednesday, Thursday. Workouts Fri, Sat and Sun, Rest until Wednesday.

@Flubs, I ate something that didnt agree with me, just lasted a few hours and did a scary motion and everything was ok ;-D

@Richie186 I understand doms are a sign that the muscle fibres are torn?, this is a good thing I believe. And whimpering on the toilet like a girl after a legs session means you didn't work them hard enough, let me know when your ****ing in a milk bottle in bed and Ill know you've done it right (just kidding mate).

@faultline, I wasn't planning on doing any cardio whilst trying my hand at bulking, I'm not sure if I should or not, was hoping one of my buddies here will let me know.

@Jimmy I am not sure I have the metal for it either mate, but I can sure give it a bash ;-D

@Infernal, Im here mate, work got in the way of my life today lol.

@biglbs only positive waves my friend ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> BB you been ramming down fish n chips and chocolate biscuits this week ffs, (yeah, we do read your macro pics that you post up real small so we have to squint),


well you can:confused1:too small for my ol eyes


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> well you can:confused1:too small for my ol eyes


Ill tell you Biggy, that bugger has been teasing me for several weeks with his grub lol, manages to eat some nice stuff within his macros, one day he ate a whole chinese girl covered with honey and chocolate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> eh hem and the right amount are protien :thumb:


Just protein? As in as long as u have the protein in then the rest don't matter?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Mate from the opening sentence I was expecting a total car crash of a day but I don't really think there is much to worry about... I know you like to be regimented and organised which is by no means a bad thing, but all in all you got your grub and a good dead done for the day
> 
> Revel in a little madness my friend (keeps you on your toes) lol you would have a pink fit if you caught site of my "bad" days... They even amaze me.


Correct, far too easy to get wraped up in the minutae when it comes to diet and all that other stuff. End of the day unless you're highly trained and prepping for a comp these little variations day to day make fvck all difference to the average gym goers which is frankly what most of us are.

I know sometimes its good to have a routine to make it all feel right and like you're in the zone but really imo its not.required. Hit macro goals, rest well, train hard and it will come together.

Stress too much about meal timings and this that and the other and you've taken all the fun out of what is and is always likely to be a hobby, something fun to do with your free time.

Just my 2p's worth though all those that want to get into show condition I have the utmost respect for and good luck to them.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sound advice Bengingerman, I'm not fretting, it just didn't go as planned lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> @REPS, 1gram of protein for each pound of body weight is what I aim for.
> 
> @Jimmy, no pink fit at anyone's bad days on here mate, your here and of "The Brotherhood of Iron" (I should copyright that lol)


dont sell youself short with the work you do in the gym ..I would up that to 1.5 per pound .Making sure the body has a pletifull pool to pull from .

your call tho :thumbup1:

too late

http://tboiwa.guildomatic.com/


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Will it make my trumps and breath even worse? I defrosted my window screen with my breath this morning lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Replicator said:


> There is all different ways of *making up your own stuff tho mind* ...picking a handful of exercises that trains all and a rep range ..high or low ..your choice and do it for 10 -12 weeks then take a week Off (very important part the week off) then take a different handfull of execises and do the same again for 12 weeks . there is loads of exercices to choose from to change things up . I would recommend changing from high to low reps every regime , so in a year you could have 4 different routines ...2 high and 2 low ..the next year swap them round from high to low and low to high OR Start with the first oen again and see how much more weigth you can handle from last time you did that regime
> 
> this is why you must keep records , they are very important ..so you know exactly what you did and with what .
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input here rep, much appreciated. Ill take the time the study it and work out what I need to do.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Will it make my trumps and breath even worse? I defrosted my window screen with my breath this morning lol.


maybe your eating more than you think as it is ...................i find its too much carbs that deos that to me


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Will it make my trumps and breath even worse? I defrosted my window screen with my breath this morning lol.


Clean your teeth you dirty cnut!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I do and it dont take long for me to clean my tooth ;-D


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> well you can:confused1:too small for my ol eyes


right click on it and open it again


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im starving, its 1140pm, would a small steak be so bad......


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Go for it mate!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great...now I fancy steak!!



Impeccable timing GB


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> Im starving, its 1140pm, would a small steak be so bad......


git


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

damn I got tears in my eyes, see what those [email protected] where doing to that elephant called Anne? I'd kill them for that.

Steaks not defrosted yet, bugger. Might go late night shopping at ASDA or Tesco.....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Im starving, its 1140pm, would a small steak be so bad......


 :lol: guess not


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tesco finest sirloin steak, spot on @ £5

(£17per kg).... Fvck it where's the car keys!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Shall we do it Jimmy? Tesco race cook off? Pics or its not true lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Or shall I just open a can of sardines in tom sauce............


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Shall we do it Jimmy? Tesco race cook off? Pics or its not true lol


Haha brilliant, would have taken you up on that fella but keys are in the wife's hand bag, and there's no fvcking way I'm going in that....steak or no steak lol, men have died for less!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Go get a Steak ya lazy coont!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Opted for the can of fish, I do like canned fish.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Opted for the can of fish, I do like canned fish.


Kinda fish mate? (sardines I think u said eh)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Went for sardines, I like canned fish and keep plenty in. Been stockpiling tuna ready for my bulk, its reasonably cheap and makes a half decent shake.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Went for sardines, I like canned fish and keep plenty in. Been stockpiling tuna ready for my bulk, its reasonably cheap and makes a half decent shake.


Tuna shake...euggghhhh! You've been lingering round that cvnt rep too long lol. When u bulking mate? U doing it natty obv yeh?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Enough good grub and effort will be my way mate. I could get randomly tested at work.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Enough good grub and effort will be my way mate. I could get randomly tested at work.


Omg then the world would know........................................

You're natty scum!!!!

Morning mate x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> damn I got tears in my eyes, see what those [email protected] where doing to that elephant called Anne? I'd kill them for that.
> 
> Steaks not defrosted yet, bugger. Might go late night shopping at ASDA or Tesco.....


Cannot watch stuff like that i become Green and angry,no good for my ticker,the cvnts


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning everyone, very cold here today, sitting in the fridge to get warm hehehe. Gym Day yippee!

Gonna wake up nice n slow this morning, no rushing about for a change, gonna have breakfast, not decided on either a steak or shake yet, I can do what I like! Gave the wife the job of the shopping...... Gonna have to keep it real tight as we are very skint.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Morning everyone, very cold here today, sitting in the fridge to get warm hehehe. Gym Day yippee!
> 
> Gonna wake up nice n slow this morning, no rushing about for a change, gonna have breakfast, not decided on either a steak or shake yet, I can do what I like! Gave the wife the job of the shopping...... Gonna have to keep it real tight as we are very skint.


Can you avoid 'Tight' and 'wife' words being so close together this test is kicking in ,now i am gonna see how cold it is out in my shorts:censored:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Went for sardines, I like canned fish and keep plenty in. Been stockpiling tuna ready for my bulk, its reasonably cheap and makes a half decent shake.


Really?........ Good morning btw


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Can you avoid 'Tight' and 'wife' words being so close together this test is kicking in ,now i am gonna see how cold it is out in my shorts:censored:


Scary how your mind works  ......


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning Jimbo, but that steak is defrosted now ;-D

Biglbs your hardcore mate, outside in your shorts this morning....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Morning Jimbo, but that steak is defrosted now ;-D
> 
> Biglbs your hardcore mate, outside in your shorts this morning....


I have my reasons!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Morning Jimbo, but that steak is defrosted now ;-D
> 
> Biglbs your hardcore mate, outside in your shorts this morning....


The mrs is on a steak run as we speak.....really milking the thigh problem so she's taking care of me lmao


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I just had a pack of giant buttons and a pack of salt and vinegar...oooops


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i've just been out in my pajamas (shorts/t shirt) and the truck has frozen windows.... need to defrost them before I can clean and treat them..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've just come in from shopping and training and am sitting in me pants on the sofa drinking coffee looking out at the driving rain and wondering how fast I can get to the shops for inside cardio for a couple of hours..hahahaha...

Morning George!!! have a lovely weekend... :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I just had a pack of giant buttons and a pack of salt and vinegar...oooops


Breakfast of champions :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

had this steak and then a banana that was so manky it would make a goat puke ;-D it was black all over but it was the last one I had, inside it was starting to self caramelize, still downed it though ;-D


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> had this steak and then a banana that was so manky it would make a goat puke ;-D it was black all over but it was the last one I had, inside it was starting to self caramelize, still downed it though ;-D


Your dedication is questionable at times but inspiring none the less x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The wife has a sheep teddy bear, shes gone shopping and she promised not to spend much, I said if she did the sheeps gone get it, she bought shoes

so I sent this to her as shes still shopping :-










uk-m get crazier lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> The wife has a sheep teddy bear, shes gone shopping and she promised not to spend much, I said if she did the sheeps gone get it, she bought shoes
> 
> so I sent this to her as shes still shopping :-
> 
> ...


This is the crazy sh1t to crown it all,i thought we were the only loons,we have a little fluffy bunny called slitty!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Biglbs there are so many jokes I could make about your wifes fluffy bunny called slitty, lol

and I demand to see a picture.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The wifes sheep teddy is called "Miss Wales 2011" lol My glove puppet is called "Monkey Spanker" ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Biglbs there are so many jokes I could make about your wifes fluffy bunny called slitty, lol
> 
> and I demand to see a picture.


I will have you know he is half mine,he has been everywhere with us,fishin/racin/camping/wheelies/the lot.He lost his ear in a fight with one of our rottweilers,that he won of course!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> The wife has a sheep teddy bear, shes gone shopping and she promised not to spend much, I said if she did the sheeps gone get it, she bought shoes
> 
> so I sent this to her as shes still shopping :-
> 
> ...


im begging to think that tuna is only for show for the photos ...same amount of tins for weeks now :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> The wifes sheep teddy is called "Miss Wales 2011" lol My glove puppet is called "Monkey Spanker" ;-D


you little [email protected] you !!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

That photo of the monkey is class, good work!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Put the cvnt in the microwave wrapped in foil that'll warm him up 

Disclaimer - dont do that kids!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Put the cvnt in the microwave wrapped in foil that'll warm him up
> 
> Disclaimer - dont do that kids!!


too late


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Beany how come you done GVT today mate ??


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

That tuna is for a special purpose, forward planning mate, I do eat the odd can, but when I cut I'll be battering the tuna so I am stockpiling it.

I just had an amazing workout, made some videos for critique. Feel totally Flintered.

Just uploading them now while I am in the recovery position.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Beany how come you done GVT today mate ??


Fancied giving it a whurr, it kinda looks and feels right up my street. It says its for building mass.

:confused1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Fancied giving it a whurr, it kinda looks and feels right up my street. It says its for building mass.
> 
> :confused1:


LOL double :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

will be interested to see that workout then bro !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just uploading the vids mate, it was an epic workout.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Just uploading the vids mate, it was an epic workout.


LOL good


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You'll like it, there was dribbling snot and crying out lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> You'll like it, there was dribbling snot and crying out lol.


well mate as long as you enjoyed it and it was in line with your goals then it dont matter if i like it or not mate X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> You'll like it, there was dribbling snot and crying out lol.


Where did you train?

An old people's home pmsl


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I went for it in the garage.

Videos are taking yonks to upload.

Just polished off second feed, steak again ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and still no carbs .. :nono:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> LOL double :confused1: :confused1:


x3:confused1: mg:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> and still no carbs .. :nono:


X2 ....... feed the recovery etc 

But that steak looks gooooooooood!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a banana before working out, Ill have another, its about disintegrated anyway.

When I work out on an evening I eat my carbs at lunch/afternoon. Bit of fruit at 3pm, workout about 5ish. Dont normally do carbs after.

But Im not dieting now.......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I had a banana before working out, Ill have another, its about disintegrated anyway.
> 
> When I work out on an evening I eat my carbs at lunch/afternoon. Bit of fruit at 3pm, workout about 5ish. Dont normally do carbs after.
> 
> But Im not dieting now.......


Smash the buggers in mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I had a banana before working out, Ill have another, its about disintegrated anyway.
> 
> When I work out on an evening I eat my carbs at lunch/afternoon. Bit of fruit at 3pm, workout about 5ish. Dont normally do carbs after.
> 
> But Im not dieting now.......


Smash them in mate, I'm a bit wary of too many carbs too but I've had 200g oats a scoop of vitargo and 160g spuds so far today 

With more to come later. On training days keep em clean, keeps ya lean


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I need to look into this, I changed my lifestyle completely based around losing weight. Knew exactly what I was doing. Now I feel like I did the first day I walked in the gym ;-D


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I need to look into this, I changed my lifestyle completely based around losing weight. Knew exactly what I was doing. Now I feel like I did the first day I walked in the gym ;-D


With your dedication mate you will be able to write a book on it by Thursday ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you had a banana pmsl ......

i hope it was this big then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I need to look into this, I changed my lifestyle completely based around losing weight. Knew exactly what I was doing. Now I feel like I did the first day I walked in the gym ;-D


We've all shy'd away from carbs mate. Embrace the buggers!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you had a banana pmsl ......
> 
> i hope it was this big then


Nice to see all your advice is being put into practice mate:confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> We've all shy'd away from carbs mate. Embrace the buggers!


Team Bean,livin' carbless.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see all your advice is being put into practice mate:confused1:


LOL im gonna rep you for that


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you had a banana pmsl ......
> 
> i hope it was this big then


Lol I've actually been there! They have a bobsleigh thing.there.where.you ride in a banana shaped sleigh lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I've actually been there! They have a bobsleigh thing.there.where.you ride in a banana shaped sleigh lol


cool but does it add carbs into your daily diet ??? :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> cool but does it add carbs into your daily diet ??? :whistling:


Yeah they sell deep fried banana fritters

:rolleye:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Right, workout, bit long winded with the vids but I thought as its a new way of doing things I'd make the effort. Remember I am learning new weights so the KG's may seem odd. Weights exclude spinlock bar.

Shoulders and triceps. GVT.

Warmed up nicely, flapped like Flubs, few light weights, got the juices flowing.

Shoulder press, have to do it seated cos of the ceiling height.

10 sets of 10 reps was target, 30 second between sets more or less.

10 @ 20kg (too light) First set.






7 @ 20kg with chains, this was my form for each set.






Last set, could only manage 8 reps instead of ten, was buggered.






Moved onto Seated DB raises.

8 sets of ten at 7kg like this






Last two sets went like this






Not the best but I think the weight is right.

Side raises

8 sets like this






last couple sets set me on fire ;-






Last shoulder movement,

5 x 5 crucifixions, shoulders felt properly worked out on this last shoulder exorcise.






Bit of triceps to finish

2 sets bodyweight

1 set @ 10kg

Form improvement as advised, no swinging about, back straight, head up, chest out, not quite locking arms, Feel I should have gone lower.






Overhead triceps 4 sets






Was a good workout, simple description as follows:-

seated over head press

10 @ 20kg

05 @ 40kg

10 @ 20kg + chains

10 @ 20kg + chains

10 @ 20kg + chains

10 @ 20kg + chains

10 @ 20kg + chains

10 @ 20kg + chains

10 @ 20kg + chains

8 @ 20kg + chains

Seated DB Shoulder

10 sets of ten reps @ 7kg partials on last set.

Side DB raises

8 sets of ten @ 7kg

2 sets @ 7k about 5 raises per set with partials to finish.

Crucifixions

5 sets @ 5 reps (last one for Cheryl lol)

Dips

2 sets of 10 @ body weight

1 set of 10 @ +10kg

Overhead Triceps

4 sets of ten @ 20kg


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there George...I try to stay away from the carbs too....I love bread though and tend to have some at the weekend but it doesn't take long for my stomach to blow up like anything..tried different ones, rye, sourdough etc...the rye is not so bad...othewise I do eat some quinoa which seems carby but it has a lot of protein in it. Food is a nightmare right?...well I think so anyway...

George ...steak and eggs...looks utterly lovely but they are expensive aren't they? I buy one now and again, the best I can afford and I enjoy it too, bit it does to tend to sit in my stomach like a lead weight...I once got treated to a chateaubriand once which is a posh steak really, it was sooooo nice....better cos someone else bought it though...lol....it is hard, the food thing, but George, keep going, you'll find your way.....as I will...pft! at some point between now and death anyhow..hahahaah..

Happy saturday George...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

your workout george...bloopin nora guv!! mahoooooooooooooooooooooooosive!!

and...and....you did a bit of flappin there didn't you? oh yes! I saw it...hee heee....:laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flints is this your mindset next time?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Flints is this your mindset next time?
> View attachment 101974


hahaha like it ...

more like this though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Fat Tony just turned up, thats Saturday night down the sh1tter, he is snuffling and sneezing too, guy is just a mood hoover, I virtually ignored him last time he turned up, I wanna tell him to not come round anymore but Rach won't let me. Last time he came round he said "I got a new phone, want the number" I said "no". You would think that would be enough.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:



> Fat Tony just turned up, thats Saturday night down the sh1tter, he is snuffling and sneezing too, guy is just a mood hoover, I virtually ignored him last time he turned up, I wanna tell him to not come round anymore but Rach won't let me. Last time he came round he said "I got a new phone, want the number" I said "no". You would think that would be enough.


have a good evening then bro..

tell him your training plans that will frustrate him enough to fcuk him off pmsl XX


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Fat Tony just turned up, thats Saturday night down the sh1tter, he is snuffling and sneezing too, guy is just a mood hoover, I virtually ignored him last time he turned up, I wanna tell him to not come round anymore but Rach won't let me. Last time he came round he said "I got a new phone, want the number" I said "no". You would think that would be enough.


Pmsl


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I said to my gaffer once " you got my new number " he said " no "

" good, save you fu*king mithering me then "


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Fat Tony just turned up, thats Saturday night down the sh1tter, he is snuffling and sneezing too, guy is just a mood hoover, I virtually ignored him last time he turned up, I wanna tell him to not come round anymore but Rach won't let me. Last time he came round he said "I got a new phone, want the number" I said "no". You would think that would be enough.


GVT.........



For now


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Fat Tony just turned up, thats Saturday night down the sh1tter, he is snuffling and sneezing too, guy is just a mood hoover, I virtually ignored him last time he turned up, I wanna tell him to not come round anymore but Rach won't let me. Last time he came round he said "I got a new phone, want the number" I said "no". You would think that would be enough.


 :lol: :lol: fvckin brilliant ...............some just wont take the hint eh


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Fat Tony just turned up, thats Saturday night down the sh1tter, he is snuffling and sneezing too, guy is just a mood hoover, I virtually ignored him last time he turned up, I wanna tell him to not come round anymore but Rach won't let me. Last time he came round he said "I got a new phone, want the number" I said "no". You would think that would be enough.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so Beany have you got any plans for yourself as i now feel that what i have sorted for you is not required lol.....

no probs either way bro but just wanted to know what your plans where this week hahahaha !!! X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> so Beany have you got any plans for yourself as i now feel that what i have sorted for you is not required lol.....
> 
> no probs either way bro but just wanted to know what your plans where this week hahahaha !!! X


Wine tastes good,ale?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Wine tastes good,ale?


lol im confused haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Fat Tony just turned up, thats Saturday night down the sh1tter, he is snuffling and sneezing too, guy is just a mood hoover, I virtually ignored him last time he turned up, I wanna tell him to not come round anymore but Rach won't let me. Last time he came round he said "I got a new phone, want the number" I said "no". You would think that would be enough.


Lmfao...harsh dude.

Evening fellow dippers of the vaj


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lmfao...harsh dude.
> 
> Evening fellow dippers of the vaj


more like fcukin chicken dippers lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate

FYI

Tricep bodyweight video, is in fact showing a second set of crucifixions named crucifixions2


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> so Beany have you got any plans for yourself as i now feel that what i have sorted for you is not required lol.....
> 
> no probs either way bro but just wanted to know what your plans where this week hahahaha !!! X


My plans are to think a bit more before I get a hard on about training. I do require your assistance and am asking for it to continue, <-from the heart.

I cant say I didn't enjoy what I did cos I did, (but I couldn't feel any guiltier if I'd shagged your mum and been caught).

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A line drawn under it 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Need to start thinking about my next gym session :bounce:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good morning mofo's

How's the land laying today?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Fat Tony just turned up, thats Saturday night down the sh1tter, he is snuffling and sneezing too, guy is just a mood hoover, I virtually ignored him last time he turned up, I wanna tell him to not come round anymore but Rach won't let me. Last time he came round he said "I got a new phone, want the number" I said "no". You would think that would be enough.


Funk that. There's absolutely no way I'd let someone in my house that I didn't want to be there! Sort it out Goody!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive woke and my nose is dripping like a tap, feel good other than that, rest day today. Massive pan of offal cooking up, gonna have it today and make three days worth of pack-ups with it.

He aint coming in again, I'm pretty sure this runny nose has to be from him.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Your Daily Calorie Requirements Are: 2627 Calories Per Day. (that will maintain).

Thats with three moderate workouts a week. Now I am thinking, OK, that will keep me the same weight. A 300 calorie increase as suggested in here is = to less than one pound per week of bodyweight. BB you suggested 500 per day mate, that would put one pound a week on me.

I am thinking of rounding up to 3000 calories and watching my midrift.

I am right at this moment 173 pounds, so I am thinking about 200g of proteins.

I am troubled at the macro split, could use a few suggestions.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Your Daily Calorie Requirements Are: 2627 Calories Per Day. (that will maintain).
> 
> Thats with three moderate workouts a week. Now I am thinking, OK, that will keep me the same weight. A 300 calorie increase as suggested in here is = to less than one pound per week of bodyweight. BB you suggested 500 per day mate, that would put one pound a week on me.
> 
> ...


Remember to count the cals from your protein sources as well mate  300 grams of protein should do you nicely


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

http://scoobysworkshop.com/accurate-calorie-calculator/#results


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

As per phone conversation mate i will get some info shot over to you ... no more fcukin waltons youngest cowboy sh1t though lol !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Was very pleased to get a call ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Liver n onions for dinner, mashed sweet taters, peas.

Egg custard for pudding.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Liver n onions for dinner, mashed sweet taters, peas.
> 
> Egg custard for pudding.


beany you got an email addy ?? PM me please


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Liver n onions for dinner, mashed sweet taters, peas.
> 
> Egg custard for pudding.


mmm nice!

I've got pot roast chicken and apple pie for mine


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

pm sent mukka


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Your Daily Calorie Requirements Are: 2627 Calories Per Day. (that will maintain).
> 
> Thats with three moderate workouts a week. Now I am thinking, OK, that will keep me the same weight. A 300 calorie increase as suggested in here is = to less than one pound per week of bodyweight. BB you suggested 500 per day mate, that would put one pound a week on me.
> 
> ...


250 would be better

40/40/20 mabye's ...but I would ask flinty on this ..hes guiding you at the moment .....soz you dont get tied up with all sorts of different answers .flinty knows what your training is all about so will best advise here too I would say.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> 250 would be better
> 
> 40/40/20 mabye's ...but I would ask flinty on this ..hes guiding you at the moment .....soz you dont get tied up with all sorts of different answers .flinty knows what your training is all about so will best advise here too I would say.


Pretty much spot on bro actually ...

i will be recommendeing george hit about 240 grams protein to start per day 180 grams carbs per day and about 60 - 90 grams fats..

macros will be spread over 6 meals on non trainng days , carbs will be slightly higher and protein and 7 meals on training days X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Kitchens all primed, rice is cooked, liver is cooked, eggs boiled. scales ready. Just waiting on instruction.... ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> 250 would be better
> 
> 40/40/20 mabye's ...but I would ask flinty on this ..hes guiding you at the moment .....soz you dont get tied up with all sorts of different answers .flinty knows what your training is all about so will best advise here too I would say.


Agreed,too many cooks etc


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Kitchens all primed, rice is cooked, liver is cooked, eggs boiled. scales ready. Just waiting on instruction.... ;-D


lol i have just sent you diet plan bro. read it, read it again, read it again, absorb it and then get back to me with any questions

oh and ya wont be needing them eggs just yet lol X


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Crimbo come early in the bean residence. Good luck buddy boy. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Crimbo come early in the bean residence. Good luck buddy boy. :thumb:


going to make him a bit of a tank i think !!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Stockpile the spandex! (No ****)

The boys gonna grow!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Stockpile the spandex! (No ****)
> 
> The boys gonna grow!!


No need mate. George and flinty train naked.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> No need mate. George and flinty train naked.


I thought that was a cock and ball story....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> No need mate. George and flinty train naked.


 :blink: never getting that one out of my head!!

Night terrors here we come!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lol i have just sent you diet plan bro. read it, read it again, read it again, absorb it and then get back to me with any questions
> 
> oh and ya wont be needing them eggs just yet lol X


Taking odds on how long bean will act on it for......


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Taking odds on how long bean will act on it for......
> View attachment 102074


LOL no doubt he will mate, but i was always taught no question was a daft question, and i still no doubt ask the daft ones myself lol !! X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Got the mail Flinty, waiting for a reply before I hit the kitchen with what I have, Plan starts on 3rd.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

kk mate, got the info. in the kitchen now ;-)


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Flinty just sent me a copy og georges new diet by accident, is as follows:

*7am - Wake up and eat 1 full cow and 5g of Test E*

*
*

*
10am - 6 Chickens and 3g Tren E*

*
*

*
1pm - Workout involving george bench pressing his own house, followed by bag of dbol's*

*
*

*
4pm - Pre bed time 120 eggs with DNP sprinkled on for flavour*

Seems a bit extreme to me @flinty90 but you know best mate!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Will use this week as a practice run ready for the 3rd, got stuff to use up I already bought. But I know what to buy next week.

meal 1 sorted exactly

meal 2 got to use up stuff I already have, (salad etc) will get protein macro correct with liver and eggs.

meal 3 Macros exact, had to use liver instead of chicken this week.

meal 4 sorted exactly

meal 5 sorted exactly and ready for when I get home.

meal 6 sorted (easy enough ;-)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Your Daily Calorie Requirements Are: 2627 Calories Per Day. (that will maintain).
> 
> Thats with three moderate workouts a week. Now I am thinking, OK, that will keep me the same weight. A 300 calorie increase as suggested in here is = to less than one pound per week of bodyweight. BB you suggested 500 per day mate, that would put one pound a week on me.
> 
> ...


Butchered from another source, but sound advice

Methods of determining caloric needs

There are many formulas you can use to determine your daily calorie needs using

these six factors. Any formula using LBM in the calculations will always be more

accurate than one based only on bodyweight. However, you can still get a very accurate

estimate of your calorie expenditure just from body weight alone.

The "quick" method

A fast and easy method to determine how many calories you need is to use your

total current weight times a multiplier for TDEE.

Fat loss = 12 - 13 calories per lb. of bodyweight

Maintenance (TDEE) = 15-16 calories per lb. of bodyweight

Weight gain = 18 to 20+ calories per lb. of bodyweight

If you're extremely active, this formula will underestimate your calorie requirements.

Katch-McArdle formula (BMR based on lean body weight)

The Harris-Benedict equation has separate formulas for men and women.

Since this formula accounts for LBM, it applies equally to both men and women and is the most accurate method of determining your daily calorie needs.

BMR (men and women) = 370 + (21.6 X lean mass in kg)

Example:

You are male

You weigh 172 lbs (78 kilos)

Your body fat percentage is 14% (24.1 lbs fat, 147.9 lbs lean)

Your lean mass is 147.9 lbs (67.2 kilos)

Your BMR = 370 + (21.6 X 67.2) = 1821 calories

To determine TDEE from BMR, you simply multiply BMR by the activity factor:

Continuing with the previous example:

Your BMR is 1821

Your activity level is moderately active (you work out 3-4 times per week)

Your activity factor is 1.55

Your TDEE = 1.55 X 1821 = 2822 calories

As you can see, there is little difference between the TDEE of both formula.

2752 (16 calories per lb) vs. 2822 calories

However the benefit of factoring LBM into the equation is increased when dealing with extremes , very muscular or very obese.

Adjust your caloric intake according to your goal

Once you know your TDEE, the mathematics of weight control are simple.

To gain lean body weight, you must increase your calories above your maintenance level (whilst maintaining progressive resistance training).

Or keeping your calories the same and decrease your current activity levels (whilst maintaining progressive resistance training).

and

NO you should aim for 1.5g of Protein per lb of body weight so 173 X 150% = 259.5g

Edit, sorry just noticed that I worked it out for you using 172 not 173lb but close enough for you to see you should be aiming to eat more like 3300Kcal


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks BB thats very kind, its all so mind boggling, makes taking fat off look quite easy lol.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Thanks BB thats very kind, its all so mind boggling, makes taking fat off look quite easy lol.


I've always found creating and following a specific diet a nightmare and is my weak point ... finding and following a workout routine is simple by comparison. I now work on the premise that if I try to eat a bit more than maintenance and keep it clean(ish) I'm going in the right direction !

I shall watch your progress on this with great interest :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Flinty just sent me a copy og georges new diet by accident, is as follows:
> 
> *7am - Wake up and eat 1 full cow and 5g of Test E*
> 
> ...


this must be the dieting one ....never grow on this as its only 4 meals a day :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Greshie said:


> I've always found creating and following a specific diet a nightmare and is my weak point ... finding and following a workout routine is simple by comparison. I now work on the premise that if I try to eat a bit more than maintenance and keep it clean(ish) I'm going in the right direction !
> 
> I shall watch your progress on this with great interest :thumb:


exactly keep it simple .


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Grubs done, three days worth, Sunday is always prep day ;-D. Wednesday Rach goes belly dancing so thats my next prep day for food, works out very well.

Practice run this week will get me used to measuring out the new stuff and ratios, could do the weight loss stuff by eye in the end, I'm sure this will come on this diet.

Got the grub all measured out and spot on, had to use a few bits that wern't on the list, got to use up what we have ;-D Macros for most meals exact.

Looks a lot of grub, there is still a shake missing from each day that Ill make at home!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looks like just over 1 days worth for me that geaorge hahaha... nice work mate but i prefer the sound of Rachels dinner to be fair X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah well I wash my hands when Ive made hers, I should of took a pic of hers.

3 cheese pickle and ham warburton cobs (buns)

1/4 of a pork pie

1 sausage roll

1 pack of viotlets

1 necklace nibble

1 lollipop

2 packs of gooey eyeballs.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> going to make him a bit of a tank i think !!!


Clankety clank, I am a tank, clankety clank, I am a tank....hehe


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> LOL no doubt he will mate, but i was always taught no question was a daft question, *and i still no doubt ask the daft ones myself lol !! X*


Flinty...i think you'll find that's MY JOB! :blink:

:laugh:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive got Fat Tonys cold grrrrrrrr.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Ive got Fat Tonys cold grrrrrrrr.


good start mate,, i would be kicking the cnuts ballbag for coming unnanounced and giving folks his cold , wot a cnut


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Hit myself with everything tonight, colds come out on gone onto my chest. cant believe that cnut came round in that state, thats me done with him. Its not that bad a cold but he should know better as he knows I have a few issues with my breathing. Ill soon shift it though ;-D

Just as a tip for cold recovery/fighting, take 1000mg of amoxicillin every two days, piriton in the morning and evening, gargle salt water and humidify the rooms you use most.

The antibiotics wont ease your cold directly, but they will help your body with all sorts of daily chores it does, leaving your immune system stronger to fight the cold.

off to bed now ;-D nn all.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bean my boy! how are you tonight? Just wanted to say good night and tell you to keep lifting!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning snot bag!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

morning mate !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey beanflicker i hope your pipes are clearer this morning X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

aweright george


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Where ya been,bean?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Afternoon ;-D

Im struggled eating everything today, got it all in so far, in fact drinking an oaty shake as I type. Gonna have to dose myself up and take a nap, as the days worn on Fat Tonys revenge has got heavier, chest has become very tight. Ill take a nap and then see whats been going on today ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Afternoon ;-D
> 
> Im struggled eating everything today, got it all in so far, in fact drinking an oaty shake as I type. Gonna have to dose myself up and take a nap, as the days worn on Fat Tonys revenge has got heavier, chest has become very tight. Ill take a nap and then see whats been going on today ;-D


Sleep tight snotbox


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Afternoon ;-D
> 
> Im struggled eating everything today, got it all in so far, in fact drinking an oaty shake as I type. Gonna have to *toss myself off* and take a nap, as the days worn on Fat Tonys revenge has got heavier, chest has become very tight. Ill take a nap and then see whats been going on today ;-D


sounds good


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds good


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

if you stopped texting me so much and did more eating you would be fine lol... hope your feeling better soon bro X


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Evening all, what did I miss?!?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Evening all, what did I miss?!?


Beany had a mate round last night... caught his cold, and feels like poo, on top of me making him eat loads more food than he is used to hahaha


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Beany had a mate round last night... caught his cold, and feels like poo, on top of me making him eat loads more food than he is used to hahaha


Poor old bean doesn't do things by halves does he?!?

So the boys suffering in a multitude of ways


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Where ya been,bean?


See what he did there...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Hit myself with everything tonight, colds come out on gone onto my chest. cant believe that cnut came round in that state, thats me done with him. Its not that bad a cold but he should know better as he knows I have a few issues with my breathing. Ill soon shift it though ;-D
> 
> Just as a tip for cold recovery/fighting, take 1000mg of amoxicillin every two days, piriton in the morning and evening, gargle salt water and humidify the rooms you use most.
> 
> ...


Like the approach dr B, beats my usual self medicated laying on the sofa feeling sorry for myself whilst being routinely ignored by the mrs


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

remember Bean suffer today achieve greatness tomorrow !


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Afternoon ;-D
> 
> Im struggled eating everything today, got it all in so far, in fact drinking an oaty shake as I type. Gonna have to dose myself up and take a nap, as the days worn on Fat Tonys revenge has got heavier, chest has become very tight. Ill take a nap and then see whats been going on today ;-D


Fat Tony's Revenge - sounds like a stupidly strong ale that you'd only find at proper beer festivals.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Get well soon!!! x


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm sure Fat Tony is a character from the GTA series of games, maybe from Vice City on the PS2... anyone can confirm?

Get well soon Georgey boy!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweat said:


> I'm sure Fat Tony is a character from the GTA series of games, maybe from Vice City on the PS2... anyone can confirm?
> 
> Get well soon Georgey boy!


All I can picture is a massively over played Bronx wise guy from Simpsons

Ayyyyyye furrrget about it.....

Schumck!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm alright folks, just a cold, it'll soon pass, and Rach is fussing over me all lovely. Just had my last big meal of the day, feel totally and utterly podged, one shake n peanut butter left before bed. I thought better of going to the gym this evening (see I am learning). I reckon it could be Wednesday or Thursday which is pretty depressing. Mind you I could use the time to work on the proper workout regime.....

Had steak, rice and cut green beans tonight as per planned, number almost spot on, one fork full of rice just would not go in lol.

Gonna get back on the couch and let Rach look after me ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I'm alright folks, just a cold, it'll soon pass, and Rach is fussing over me all lovely. Just had my last big meal of the day, feel totally and utterly podged, one shake n peanut butter left before bed. I thought better of going to the gym this evening (see I am learning). I reckon it could be Wednesday or Thursday which is pretty depressing. Mind you I could use the time to work on the proper workout regime.....
> 
> Had steak, rice and cut green beans tonight as per planned, number almost spot on, one fork full of rice just would not go in lol.
> 
> Gonna get back on the couch and let Rach look after me ;-D


food wise mate i assure you it gets easier within 3 -4 days you will be gagging for your next meal and your PB at night will be like a fcukin dream pudding lol X


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad your feeling better mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> All I can picture is a massively over played Bronx wise guy from Simpsons
> 
> Ayyyyyye furrrget about it.....
> 
> Schumck!




De ja vu


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi George ye aweright


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Think the boys either off eating somewhere or suffering a flinty special work out...

Worst case scenario... Full blown man flu!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats going on? Just retrieved this journal from page 3!!!!

Hope you are feeling ok mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning GB, get back to it ya lazy cvnt x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

How's the man flu GB?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you still alive ya cnut ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you still alive ya cnut ??


X2

On the c.unt bit


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Feel rough, force feeding Flintys menu, sleeping. Just got in from work half dead ;-D Gonna go bed, Ill catch up later this evening I think ;-D Nothing to worry about, just a cold draining me like an ex wife ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone worried beany is still alive. unless someone is using his phone to text me moaning about being stuffed with food lol. i preume he is still with us haha . skinny cnut. x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Feel rough, force feeding Flintys menu, sleeping. Just got in from work half dead ;-D Gonna go bed, Ill catch up later this evening I think ;-D Nothing to worry about, just a cold *draining me like an ex wife* ;-D


does ur current wife know about this?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

On the bright side we now know flinty hasn't ruptured his gut.....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

good luck with all your training m8


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I think he's over dosed on steak and eggs at breakfast lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

You still ill mate? Miss seeing your food pics!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

yes, come on George, you on the up yet? Lot's of us are down with the lurgy at the moment...I hope you didn't get proper flu thing, with all the training and stuff you were doing....mebbe run yourself down a bit? I miss you too.....

I.....I......maybe will show u the vid of me doing the flapppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing routine? c'mawwwwn now, if ever there was a draw to get you back it's gotta be that right?.........

swwwwwooooooooooooooooooooooooooooshing out like the ninja that I am....whoooooooooooooooooooooosssssshhhhhh........seriously I do hope you are ok and mebbe just having a "t'internet break".....a breather....take care George..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you still alive ya cnut ??


Bump


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Alternatively take two of whatever flubs is on and I reckon he will be bouncing off the ceiling in no time


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> yes, come on George, you on the up yet? Lot's of us are down with the lurgy at the moment...I hope you didn't get proper flu thing, with all the training and stuff you were doing....mebbe run yourself down a bit? I miss you too.....
> 
> I.....I......maybe will show u the vid of me doing the flapppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing routine? c'mawwwwn now, if ever there was a draw to get you back it's gotta be that right?.........
> 
> swwwwwooooooooooooooooooooooooooooshing out like the ninja that I am....whoooooooooooooooooooooosssssshhhhhh........seriously I do hope you are ok and mebbe just having a "t'internet break".....a breather....take care George..


X2


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Alternatively take two of whatever [Redacted] is on and I reckon he will be bouncing off the ceiling in no time


 :blink: :blink:

George? I insist you return to save me from such "unfounded, totally unfounded" comments such as this.....

:laugh:

kidding.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :blink: :blink:
> 
> George? I insist you return to save me from such "unfounded, totally unfounded" comments such as this.....
> 
> ...


If nothing else my friend it seems like a truly happy place :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, hello all, feel like its been a while, its actually only been 4 days since my last post, seems like a month! Got rid of my cold, my friend has gone back to London, a cripple I might add as we did Flintys legs session yesterday, its bloody eye watering. He had already called to say he feel like he spent the weekend in Jimmy Savilles camper van ;-D and I have to confess I am doing the wobbly walk!










I take my hat off to my buddy "Mem", he did it all ;-D










This is the first day of "bulking up", I am pretty scared at all the food, after so much dieting the quantity's of food seem huge and endless. I started "the eating" last week as a practice run, it was pretty hard to physically get it into me. This week its a little easier but still feel like I am having to cram, and I feel like I am boiling rice for the army.

This is the grub for just one day!










Now my cold and my buddy have gone Ill have a smooze around the forums over the next couple of days and catch up with everyone.

This was yesterdays leg routine:-

warm up on cross trainer

leg extensions 7 x 10 reps, to failure, 20 second intervals. With varied partials for the last four reps on each set.

Squats 5 x 8 @ 55kg, wasn't sure what to actually do here with regards sets/reps. When Flinty taught me I was dying at this point.

lunges 24kg 4 sets of 6 paces.

Hamstring machine

burnout on leg extension about 35 reps.

Calves extensions, 20 x 3 in each angle (180 reps). Standing calf raises, not many by this point.

Cooled down with a bit of cross trainer.

I'll say this, I am sore, but nowhere near as sore as the first time!

My vitamins, minerals and creatine ethyl ester cee arrived today, almost a years supply.

Looking forward to catching up now.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Well, hello all, feel like its been a while, its actually only been 4 days since my last post, seems like a month! Got rid of my cold, my friend has gone back to London, a cripple I might add as we did Flintys legs session yesterday, its bloody eye watering. He had already called to say he feel like he spent the weekend in Jimmy Savilles camper van ;-D and I have to confess I am doing the wobbly walk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you only do 3 sets mate of 20 1 toes out 1 set toes in in 1 normal lol not 3 sets of 20 on each ....

and squats when we trained was just getting you pressing the weight with proper form mate ..

your rep range should be

15/12/10/8/6 all going up in weight bro X

and that leg extension exersice is once every 4 weeks to change it up a bit

do 3 -4 sets of 12 reps mate but keep form good in future XX

nice to see ya back, glad you had the pleasure of hurting your mate haha !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Glad you're back and feeling better GB


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good to see you posting again mate :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

kk Flinty. I am planning to do my chest next, can do anything though, We need to have a chat about this (chest). ;-D Going to train Wednesday, after legs I feel I need an extra day recovery.

@BB thanks mate, I feel like I been away for for ages but its only been about 5 days lol.

@Ginger Ben ;-D Thanks buddy!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ring me tomorrow bro in morning after 9 if you can x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I shall try mate. Works getting in the way of my lifestyle at the moment ;-D and I had to have my second feed cold this morning, cold wet Brussels made me gag lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well what shift you on ?? and cold peas are better but i like cold brussels actually lol..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its not the hours, its where I am, I am out in the van. I was expecting to be going back n forth to base so heating grub wouldnt be a probelm, however I am out all morning and then all afternoon, so I gotta suck it up, and yes peas are better, its whet I got tomorrow, chicken, rice and peas as per macros.

I'm just about to email you.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Glad to see you George.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks mate, how goes it.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good thanks mate. Been tweaking my diet a bit, concentrating on eating more often but the same amount of food if you get what I mean. Training with @flinty90 on Monday so looking forward to that.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOroight George! 'bout time you showed up, off having fun, eating food and training like a bawwse whydontchya...hahaah...good to see that you weren't really poorly...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Well, hello all, feel like its been a while, its actually only been 4 days since my last post, seems like a month! Got rid of my cold, my friend has gone back to London, a cripple I might add as we did Flintys legs session yesterday, its bloody eye watering. He had already called to say he feel like he spent the weekend in Jimmy Savilles camper van ;-D and I have to confess I am doing the wobbly walk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see you back mate. It will be interesting to see where your new direction takes you.

Good luck pal!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Well, hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur the spit of Paul O'grady


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome back bud lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Cheers for the Call beanflicker, keep getting that food in, will shoot an email over about your training bro X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Your welcome mate, gym bags packed, grubs ready ;-D


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome back mr B...still battering yourself to good effect I see..good luck on the grub front dude.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

No battering, one day on one day off as prescribed ;-D Got my new goal set, got the grub worked out, just some routine tweaking and such. Its good to be out of no mans land, I'm not good without a plan.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

And by the looks of things your in safe (if not monstrous) hands :thumb1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George i have emailed your chest and triceps routine bro, please let me know if you struggle to understand anything 

also replied about your food queries X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

kk, looking now ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well everything's sorted for tomorrow, got round a lot of journals too ;-D Time for bed at a sensible time, as Milky says "When does a baby grow?"......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Well everything's sorted for tomorrow, got round a lot of journals too ;-D Time for bed at a sensible time, as Milky says "*When does a baby grow*?"......


inside the mrs?......i like ur style GB 

MORNING


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George...if you go out to the garage to train put your thermals on as BigFella assures me that cockles will be felled in this weather...and we don't want that do we?

Have good day and work your chesticles hard.....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a pretty good day with the grub, its all gone in as per plans and wasn't quite such a struggle, got another heap to scoff in a moment, but I'm ready for it, "could eat the scabs out of a dead mans nose" as my mate used to say. Was quite tired when I arrived at the gym, but it went well, not as heavy as I thought I'd go, these things Flinty has me doing are brutalizing me and have me questioning my strength, however I am sure itll get better. Saw my mate who I was squatting with when I was doing it "snap your back" style, asked if he wanted to join me on the bulk up, did one set of the slow movements on flat chest and decided it wasn't for him, I think its cos his press weight dropped by about 70% lol.

I finally got some decent peas, first meals where chicken, rice and brussels, then broccoli, then green beans, then canned garden peas (cheap ones) one of today's where marrow fat peas. Now I got a shedload of chicken thighs, gonna make a barrow full of rice and boil up these little petite poise ;-)

Ill type up the workout when Ive eaten, got a hunk of salmon, rice and .....yep, peas lol.

Had shocking gas today, at one point I had to get out of the van and leave the door open, I may have to take something to counter it, my belly was actually sticking out and hard as a drum at one point, I really dare not look at the back of my undies, I may have to throw them away as Rach does the washing.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I had a pretty good day with the grub, its all gone in as per plans and wasn't quite such a struggle, got another heap to scoff in a moment, but I'm ready for it, "could eat the scabs out of a dead mans nose" as my mate used to say. Was quite tired when I arrived at the gym, but it went well, not as heavy as I thought I'd go, these things Flinty has me doing are brutalizing me and have me questioning my strength, however I am sure itll get better. Saw my mate who I was squatting with when I was doing it "snap your back" style, asked if he wanted to join me on the bulk up, did one set of the slow movements on flat chest and decided it wasn't for him, I think its cos his press weight dropped by about 70% lol.
> 
> That is a w8nk saying mate,,,,,glad your punished though..
> 
> ...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Chest and Triceps.

Warm ups as prescribed.

Flat Bench Press all at 45kg

x12

x10

x8

x6

x12 @ 35kg

Pec Dec

3 x 12 @ 35

Incline DB Press @ 12kg

x12

x10

x8

7.5kg to absolute failure.

Triceps Pushdown bar (on cable machine) @35kg

3 x 15 last one to total failure.

15 minutes on xtrainer, that felt like an hour ;-D

Weak as a kitten tonight. Still certainly know I done it though, Flintys secret way burns real deep.

Its nice to be setting some benchmarks, I can see the enemy trench's.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Can you post up a vid of the bench technique please pal, be interesting to see how flinty has got u doing it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

faultline said:


> Can you post up a vid of the bench technique please pal, be interesting to see how flinty has got u doing it.


how much ya paying lol x


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's the time of year for giving flinty


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Bean missed you guys anyway how is your training coming along mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> how much ya paying lol x


Do u charge for ur training/diet advice mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Evening GB, all's looking swell son  keep up the good fight x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Do u charge for ur training/diet advice mate?


no but i fcukin should lol.takes time up sorting diet and routines out. but im doing this for beany as a mate. tracking him all way through it bro. i will train anyone that wants to come for a session. roblet. richie is coming monday. i enjoy meeting you guys..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

faultline said:


> It's the time of year for giving flinty


i will give you a hours training session bro hows about that x


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That would be like Xmas come early, but I gotta feeling I might be a bit far from you, your a northerner ain't ya?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

@Infernal, its coming along good mate, I feel like a good plan is coming together, I got the diet nailed to the calorie now, had a lot of trouble stuffing it all in for a start, its still not easy, but its going in ;-D Hows you mate?

Oww What ya training Monday Flinty?

Faultline you'll have to ask Flinty, I am sworn to secrecy, but trust me, it packs a heck of a punch.

Flinty, I had my evening feed, went 70g over with the salmon steak, couldn't throw that away, all the other macros are bang on the nail.

This is what I ate :-










Two days of work meals prepped,










Its all going rather swimmingly!

Cant wait till the gym on Friday, what am I training :bounce:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

back and bi's


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

on monday were training chest and tris i think. depends what richie wants to train.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no but i fcukin should lol.takes time up sorting diet and routines out. but im doing this for beany as a mate. tracking him all way through it bro. i will train anyone that wants to come for a session. roblet. richie is coming monday. i enjoy meeting you guys..


Good lad  nice too see some decent cvnts just happy to help


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> on monday were training chest and tris i think. depends what richie wants to train.


It won't be legs lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> It won't be legs lol


lol yeah the cnut making out he needs to walk lol liar x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> It won't be legs lol


Cnut.  well played though.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Cnut.  well played though.


Hehehe x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah the cnut making out he needs to walk lol liar x


Run!! I have to run. Ill happily do legs as well if you want!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Run!! I have to run. Ill happily do legs as well if you want!!


hahaha yeah ok .. legs chest and triceps you would be dead... x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> hahaha yeah ok .. legs chest and triceps you would be dead... x


Probably. Lol. Whatever you want matrix suggested chest because that's where my form lacks most.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George-Bean...have a loverleeee day mister.....brrrrrrr....nice and frosty....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning ball sack, have a good day mate x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay, I'm off for four days now. Grub and everything went well yesterday, couldnt get my whole dinner in last night, ate all the salmon, but only about 50% of the rice n peas, it just physically wouldn't fit in my face lol. I have not yet decided what to do with my time off, but I think it may involve working out and snoozing ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good morning George, 4 days? that's what I call a weekend :thumb:

Have a good one mate


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

with the shorter more intense routines and more rest prescribed you're not going to know what to do with yourself...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Yay, I'm off for four days now. Grub and everything went well yesterday, couldnt get my whole dinner in last night, ate all the salmon, but only about 50% of the rice n peas, it just physically wouldn't fit in my face lol. I have not yet decided what to do with my time off, but I think it may involve working out and snoozing ;-D


Morning George. Four day weekend sounds good to me mate. Enjoy.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Feet up and grow buddy... Well deserved


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I got to tidy up, place looks like Kay Woodham lives here atm.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Whirling dervish !


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> I got to tidy up, place looks like Kay Woodham lives here atm.


loads of clothes and mcdonalds wrappers on the floor lol :tongue:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Back and Biceps today.

Now Ive never been great with deadlifts. I am gonna do them like this :-


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I got to tidy up, place looks like Kay Woodham lives here atm.


whys that you walking around with your trousers around your ankles too ???


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mmmm deadlift.....another exercise i dont do :lol:

enjoy ur days off GB, i expect plenty pumping


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Afternoon mate. Wish i had 4 days off!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> mmmm deadlift.....another exercise i dont do :lol:
> 
> enjoy ur days off GB, i expect plenty pumping


you would never tell you didnt train at all from your avi bro do you play tennis ?? :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Still no sign of the virgin media guy, I'm getting a little peeved now.

I might have to eat something ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you would never tell you didnt train at all from your avi bro do you play tennis ?? :whistling:


lol i need some flinty direction......i miss my belly


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i need some flinty direction......i miss my belly


hop on board the fat cnut train bro.. One stop at FATSVILLE !!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> hop on board the fat cnut train bro.. One stop at FATSVILLE !!


I'm on buddy!! Just about to tuck into meal 4

740g chicken 400g jacket spud & 3/4 jar of sweet n sour (light)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks yummy, I just nailed my evening meal too.

Salmon (70g over my macros again oops)

peas

Sweet tater (with a sprinkling of rice to get the macro on the nail).


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Finally, the tv guy turned up, was sposed to be "this afternoon". I think 530pm is evening. What a waste of an afternoon. Got to go to a kids music concert tonight so wont get to workout till tomorrow now.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol @ your "sprinkle of rice" thats dedication for ya :thumb: hows ya today mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Looks yummy, I just nailed my evening meal too.
> 
> Salmon (70g over my macros again oops)
> 
> ...


and what do i keep saying ? I love your commitment its a beautiful thing to watch someone get so committed and go for it heart & soul  Thats why i like ya mate


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning all. Slept like a baby ;-D

Went to my nieces concert last night, was very proud, brought a tear ;-D this is her singing, shes only 13 and painfully shy, hell if I know how shes overcomes it to do it, the recording sounds bad but I'm proud of her so I am posting it anyways!

http://s1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag155/Bean210666/Misc/?action=view&current=video-2012-12-07-20-34-34_zpsbb9e28a8.mp4

Gonna do back n biceps this morning, waiting on Andy Hitler, Got a chicken in the oven, should get enough of it for today. I need to find a cheap source of meats.

Whats everyone else doing?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bloody good voice...only 13? :thumb:

You must be so proud of her, keep her away from the ciggies!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Shes not that kinda kid, top grades, never go's out except to music club, plays half a dozen instruments, graded high enough to play violin in an adult orchestra, nice kid too.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck with the session mate,

You thought about tapping up the local meat hacker?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

change that avi ffs. freaking me out


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its me in my bulking phase hehehe


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

What the fcuk is it anyway? :confused1:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> change that avi ffs. freaking me out


LMAO, i posted pretty much same thing in Bens journal about Beans avi, it is disturbing! lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Takes me back to drunken weekend in Bournemouth that I've been desperately trying to forget,

Went to read a post and instantly suffered flashbacks!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, Im with the others, your avi's is weeeeeirddddd! Im scared, wtf is it!?!?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Finally, everyone's been, everyone's gone, everyone has called. Workout today was a bit of an effort, perhaps its cos of all the comings and goings, Andy Hitler didn't show again ;-

Warmed up.

Wide grip pulldowns.

@35kg

12

10

8

6

Bent over DB rows

1 x 12 @ 42kg

1 x 12 @ 32kg

1 x 12 @ 22kg

1 x 12 @ 22kg

Dead Lifts.

This didnt go well, practiced many times with empty bar, going to keep working on this one. Shocking.

12 @42kg

10 @42kg

8 @ 42kg

Seated Bicep Curls

3 x 12 @ 9kg

Standing Bicep curls (tri frame bar)

8 @ 25kg

10 @ 17.5kg

10 @ 17.5kg

7 @ 17.5kg

Workout didn't feel right, felt an effort to do it and to push myself today. I been trying to do this workout since lunch yesterday, perhaps there's been a physiological effect?

Pulldowns, think I got these right form.






Bent over DB Rows.






Standing Tri Bar Curls (have not got an ez bar yet but I'm hoping Santa will be generous).






Seated Bicep Curls


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

excellent progress mate your looking sharp


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Its cos you need to change your avi I think!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Right mate

Session looks ok..

wide grip pulldowns look pretty good, keep chin and chest up though and dont pull down so far that your shoulders start to rotate forward. pull down to top of chest squeeze for a second at bottom and very slow negative.. your setup on there also i would like to see you sat lower so your arms and lats can stretch out fully at top of movement X but good how you werent swinging them down mate !

your DB rows look ok but again keey back arched slightly not rounded and keeping chest up and head in neautral position and pull DB up and slightly back towards waist only slightly squeeze at top and then slow negative back down. good effort though

Tri bar curls were spot on full stretch no swinging and a good squeeze at top

db seated press looked ok, i will show you how to do them better next time i see you..

a few pointers mate not seen deadlift vid so will be interested to see that ..

good session matey X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Flinty.

All good comment mate, I don't know if you noticed but I have a natural curve on my spine, and no its not a fekken hunch lol, I think it may be why my deadlifts looks weird too, although I am struggling with them, I must have done 200 with an empty bar today to practice. You can see the curve in my other vids.

Okay, the dodgy deadlifts......


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Flinty.
> 
> All good comment mate, I don't know if you noticed but I have a natural curve on my spine, and no its not a fekken hunch lol, I think it may be why my deadlifts looks weird too, although I am struggling with them, I must have done 200 with an empty bar today to practice. You can see the curve in my other vids.
> 
> Okay, the dodgy deadlifts......


well from my POV when you picked the first one up of the floor it was perfect... i think its just acase of you rushing them a little mate thats all as you arc your back as you go back down a few times rather than keeping chest up and chin up ..

@ewen may be able to shed a bit more light on the technical side for you mate .. but its not too far off and not worse form i have seen, but without the arch in your back if you keep rounding your back and dropping chest and shoulders you will really struggle to get weight on that bar going forward X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Flinty.
> 
> All good comment mate, I don't know if you noticed but I have a natural curve on my spine, and no its not a fekken hunch lol, I think it may be why my deadlifts looks weird too, although I am struggling with them, I must have done 200 with an empty bar today to practice. You can see the curve in my other vids.
> 
> Okay, the dodgy deadlifts......


The curve of your back is not a problem mate just keep your chest and chin up Ar5e out and lower back slightly curved in that will help you to stay with a nice line through from your a$$ to your shoulders !!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill have a chat with Ewan mate, your opinions valued mate thank you. I am struggling with the movement.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Ill have a chat with Ewan mate, your opinions valued mate thank you. I am struggling with the movement.


Ewen will be a lot better advisor on deadlifts mate ... and dont worry your form was not that bad i have seen a lot worse, just when you go up in weight dropping your chest will start to cause you problems IMHO X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I am worried about my back, I had a big problem a few weeks ago and I also see so many other guys n gals on here having back problems.

On another note, what shape EZ bar should I get?

Santa just bought me this :-


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

G form was hard to see as the height of the bar should be 9inches yours looks lower throwing your form off .

onetip though is to stop looking in the mirror when you lift , also its a deadlift not a touch and go .

try again with the proper bar height matey , your not a million miles away though .


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Appreciate the visit.

9" from the floor?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Geore-Bean...hope you are ok...what on earth is that in your avi..it makes me feel a bit queasy...but sorry if it's some sort of poorly animal but I can't look at it much...eoouuuuwwwwww.......have a lovely weekend George...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Appreciate the visit.
> 
> 9" from the floor?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ewen said:


> G form was hard to see as the height of the bar should be 9inches yours looks lower throwing your form off .
> 
> onetip though is to stop looking in the mirror when you lift , also its a deadlift not a touch and go .
> 
> try again with the proper bar height matey , your not a million miles away though .


damn you got in before me lol. my plates are not the olympic size so i chucked a few bits of scrap wood underneath them to raise to about 9" (8.75 actually according to @Tassotti lol)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

why do I keep thinking of Nostra Dame


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rykard said:


> damn you got in before me lol. my plates are not the olympic size so i chucked a few bits of scrap wood underneath them to raise to about 9" (8.75 actually according to @Tassotti lol)


Or 8.89 going by proper oly plates lol but yeah around 9inches .

Georges deads will have a nice carry over to oly size as he been doing them in a deficit .

Will be good to see g pulling normal height though as form isn't that bad couple tweaks is all that's.needed .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Gb hope your off to a fine sunday


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its gonna be a nice Sunday ;-D

Off to my mums for dinner, to the outlaws for tea ;-D Diet may be somewhat erratic today but Ill go steady. Scoffed four rivitas last night with Stilton on them, damn they where tasty after a week of chicken, peas and rice lol.

No-ones answered my EZ bar question, there's so many shapes I am not sure which one to get.

I might spend half hour practicing my deadlift form, empty bar.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Its gonna be a nice Sunday ;-D
> 
> Off to my mums for dinner, to the outlaws for tea ;-D Diet may be somewhat erratic today but Ill go steady. Scoffed four rivitas last night with Stilton on them, damn they where tasty after a week of chicken, peas and rice lol.
> 
> ...


Horses for courses on the EZ bar mate is there a sport shop close to you that sells them? If so, go and try a couple and see what fits.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate. Proper jealous of your garage setup. Whats it like when its freezing outside? Got any heaters??


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Once I get going its warm enough out there ;-D I am gonna have a swap round over the next few weeks to make a bit more room. Its smaller than it seems on the camera and there's a few more things I want in there. I just ordered a preacher bench, which I plan to modify to do several things. I also want a couple of dedicated leg machines, mainly a seated leg curl.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning Flubtastic! Enjoy your walk ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Its gonna be a nice Sunday ;-D
> 
> Off to my mums for dinner, to the outlaws for tea ;-D Diet may be somewhat erratic today but Ill go steady. Scoffed four rivitas last night with Stilton on them, damn they where tasty after a week of chicken, peas and rice lol.
> 
> ...


i didnt see ryvitas with cheese on my fcukin diet plan for you ??


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Oops


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i didnt see ryvitas with cheese on my fcukin diet plan for you ??


No Sir, I think I saw them in the same cupboard as your Hula hoops, pickled onion monster munch and the fry up you had on Thursday ;-D

:whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> No Sir, I think I saw them in the same cupboard as your Hula hoops, pickled onion monster munch and the fry up you had on Thursday ;-D
> 
> :whistling:


errm i have done my 12 weeks mate. i also did my 4 weeks absolutely strict as fcuk as i asked you to do. younhavent managed a week yet and already cheating ..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

oh and thats fine by the way mate. but im not spending my time for free sorting stuff out if its not as important to you to achieve.. not bieng funny bro but just bieng straight with ya x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its not an easy diet to follow. Not gonna lie to you if I slipped up.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Its not an easy diet to follow. Not gonna lie to you if I slipped up.


No i am happy you told me... but 5 days mate ???

i planned my first cheat meal after 7 weeks x and nothing worthwhile is ever easy xx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and in the grand scheme of things it dont matter mate, but we are trying to get a baseline for you . so it skews the results... an i wouldnt be much of a mentor if i didnt kick your fcukin a$$ for slipping up


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> I am worried about my back, I had a big problem a few weeks ago and I also see so many other guys n gals on here having back problems.
> 
> On another note, what shape EZ bar should I get?
> 
> ...


go to a store to try different bars..

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=ez&Submit=Search

or

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_bars/10062_0c.html


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Elevated stress levels here, Christmas just arrived. Been in the roof and got all the crap down, wife's now demanding a new tree, the four we have are apparently all "no good" lol. My stress levels are becoming elevated as she goes around putting up wreaths and dried flower displays, I call it kindling above the fire and kindling on the light fittings lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean..lolling hard at your posts today...you getting bashed by Flinty for being naughty on your food and now getting bashed by your wife over xmas...hahaha...sorry but it is amusing to read...hahaha...cough...sorry...really I am....

:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Elevated stress levels here, Christmas just arrived. Been in the roof and got all the crap down, wife's now demanding a new tree, the four we have are apparently all "no good" lol. My stress levels are becoming elevated as she goes around putting up wreaths and dried flower displays, I call it kindling above the fire and kindling on the light fittings lol.


Get a real tree, love the smell ! A Christmas tree makes the house smell of , well Christmas.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

here mate:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Elevated stress levels here, Christmas just arrived. Been in the roof and got all the crap down, wife's now demanding a new tree, the four we have are apparently all "no good" lol. My stress levels are becoming elevated as she goes around putting up wreaths and dried flower displays, I call it kindling above the fire and kindling on the light fittings lol.


Just realised i have not been reading your posts since the new avi went in,i just stare at it what is it FFs?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Just realised i have not been reading your posts since the new avi went in,i just stare at it what is it FFs?


it's awful isn't it..poor thing, needs a woolly coat to keep it's body warm...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> it's awful isn't it..poor thing, needs a woolly coat to keep it's body warm...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Is that better?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is better


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Is that better?


It was odd,what was it?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Is that better?


Nope.....how about an actual jelly bean with George written on it?

I know, I know...I'm leaving....I see you as a green bean George...green for GO,GO, GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I dunno what it is, had it for ages, makes a fun ava though lol.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I dunno what it is, had it for ages, makes a fun ava though lol.


Lol strange sense of humour mr B.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I dunno what it is, had it for ages, makes a fun ava though lol.


it was a symble for assticklers and ******* member club mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Must have revamped


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

kk, I got to flavor this diet. I got just about every spice and herb known to man. Lets see what we can come up with for these ingredients:-

Salmon.

Chicken.

Ground Beef.

Turkey.

Sweet taters.

taters.

rice.

any green veg.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Salmon has to be thyme, oregano,basil,parsley....lemon juice

Then grill...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The Salmons relatively easy, its the rice, I'm thinking turmeric with a splash of lemon for some. Maybe some sort of sauce made from mashed sweet tater with water and maybe chilli powder. I dunno. Maybe cardamon in with some rice?

Could make a beef soup with the ground beef, tater and broccoli, pinch of chilli?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

To be honest I season virtually everything with cinnamon and chilli...random but works a treat on chicken with brown basmati rice.

Hard to flavour rice as a rule if its plain


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The ground beef, broccoli and tater soup has worked out really really well, thats just simmering down. The Turmeric rice was horrid, too bitter to go with chicken and sweet peas. Boiled up another pan of rice, might stick with plain rice lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats two days worth sorted.

Vits n mins.

Breakfast Shakes with dried fruits.

soups as described for mid morning.

Chicken, rice n peas for lunch.

Afternoon shakes.

Got beef steaks out defrosting for the evening meals, gonna have them with sweet taters n brussels.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Some good dedication going on in here mate....except your biscuits with cheese :-o

Nice preplanning everything as well, very organised


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning delia...how we cracking today


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Delia lolllll


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just caught up mate, vids look good! i like to keep myself directly under the bar & sticking my chest out slightly, so ur just missing ur face and resting the bar on ur upper chest at the bottom with a squeeze 

DB rows look ok imo mate but from the angle it looks like ur curling it in toward u slightly, try keep ur forearm half of ur arm pointing toward the ground the whole motion & take a wider stance with ur ballancing leg (which will also bring ur erse closer to the bench & straighten ur back naturally) so u can get rite over the weight.

but im no expert lol, have a good'un mate


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Good dedication and planning going on here mate well done!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ordered the EZ bar from Ebay, £20 for a chrome with chrome spinlock collars, just what I wanted.

The ground beef soup is a total life saver, it looks like sick but tastes pretty damn good, it will also be handy for at work as 2nd meal time falls awkwardly.

@janik, duly noted mate, thanks ;-D

@LuLuJJ if your local perhaps we could do a session? I am at Rushey Mead.

Gym night tonight ;-D


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Ordered the EZ bar from Ebay, £20 for a chrome with chrome spinlock collars, just what I wanted.
> 
> The ground beef soup is a total life saver, it looks like sick but tastes pretty damn good, it will also be handy for at work as 2nd meal time falls awkwardly.
> 
> ...


LOL i don't think i'd be able to keep up.. Im in wigston.. not too far away.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

What are you into? At the moment I'm trying to grow a few muskools, eating almost non stop ;-D


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Enjoy the session later buddy boy,

Look forward to the read up later, and if you find yourself bored of the 9 to 5 I suggest a body building meals on wheels!

Protein pitstop lol

Sorry I'm just amusing myself now


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

hehe, Well I am just taking a break from cleaning the house, putting up more decors for xmas and whatnot. Rang in work to see if I can have an extra day off tomorrow and they said yes ;-D. I wanna have a big shift around in the garage to make more room. I am mega pleased with the second meal beef soup, I am thinking of making a huge batch and freezing a load. Also thinking it might work well with as a chicken version.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Afternoon George-Bean...good man keeping yourself busy..hee hee....have you tried putting a veggie cube into your rice as it cooks? it flavours the rice, I use the errrmm..oh sod! can't think of the name now, but they don't have salt or nasties in and the rice tastes good...sometimes I add a splash of pepper sauce to add spice, sometimes lemon juice and ginger strips for cleaner taste...sometimes I chop up some pistachio nuts and semi dried apricots and add them to the rice (not sure if Flinty will allow that though)....

I sometimes cook the rice with a spice called..ree...oh fookit!!!!!! can't remember that one either...sodd and double sodd (sorry for language) I'll get the name of it though, cos it really makes the rice taste lovely and you can grill the chicken or mike it and then chop it up and mix it in with the rice and it's like a clean version of persian rice...or you can add the beef too..will let you know when I get home tonight.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh! I just thought of something else...sometimes ...Flintus allowing of course.....I dry fry some red onions really slowly in the pan so the juices come out and caremalise the onion, then add sliced mushrooms (thermogenic you know..)  ...let your mushrooms sweat all the liquid out again, then if you are allowed add a splosh of dry sherry and swirl it round the pan and let the food simmer in it until it's gone...add black pepper or whatever you would like to add...and then you can put that on top of plain rice with your meat...or I sometimes mix it in the rice with fresh parsley chopped or coriander?

You prolly don't need my help on the food side though..you seem to be a great cook..but it's one of my fave things to do so wondered if you would like to try it...x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

@flapping Flubbs, kk, I have to stick to the macros, no more stilton on ryvita's  . Gonna be a tough few weeks grub wise but Flintus Musclemass put some pictures up of himself and its kinda made me stop and blink. Its all very weird eating and odd training at the moment to what I was used to doing. In fact its quite the opposite, but I am trying to achieve the opposite ;-D.

Is it just me being a grinch, but I think Christmas decorations make my place look untidy and they upset the flow of my feng shu lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Flubs, wonderful idea, but if I start cooking with sherry I imagine Flinty would be hurtling down the A46 to my house to strangle me, he's a big bloke ya know! lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> [Redacted], wonderful idea, but if I start cooking with sherry I imagine Flinty would be hurtling down the A46 to my house to strangle me, he's a big bloke ya know! lol


Well in that case you could put in either some red wine vinegar, or white wine vinegar..sold in small bottles at the supermarket...not booze...but you get a similar taste, without the cals...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Afternoon GB, any training on the agenda today mate?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> @flapping Flubbs, kk, I have to stick to the macros, no more stilton on ryvita's  . Gonna be a tough few weeks grub wise but Flintus Musclemass put some pictures up of himself and its kinda made me stop and blink. Its all very weird eating and odd training at the moment to what I was used to doing. In fact its quite the opposite, but I am trying to achieve the opposite ;-D.
> 
> Is it just me being a grinch, but I think Christmas decorations make my place look untidy and they upset the flow of my feng shu lol


My Christmas decs wont be up until this coming Sunday and they'll be taken down on New Years Day ....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Training legs tonight. Just having another feed for fuel ready ;-D


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Flubs, wonderful idea, but if I start cooking with sherry I imagine Flinty would be hurtling down the A46 to my house to strangle me, he's a big bloke ya know! lol


btw I hope you will be allowed some time off at Christmas ... otherwise it'll be a bit miserable for you watching your OH stuffing herself with Turkey, all the trimmings then Christmas Pudd with brandy sauce whilst you are having chicken and rice !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill have Christmas dinner of course ;-D Wont be eating pork pie and stilton sauce for breakfast etc though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Ill have Christmas dinner of course ;-D Wont be eating pork pie and stilton sauce for breakfast etc though.


and no chocolates or mince pies or christmas cake ? .... oooph!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Christmas day is Christmas day mate, cant get fat in one day. I've learn't to enjoy food in a new way, hence me not being fat anymore ;-D On Christmas day I'll have a bit of xmas pud n custard, some quality streets and maybe toblerone, difference now is it will be a piece of xmas pud, not a whole pud and a gallon of custard, a couple of quality streets and not half a tin, a couple of cubes of toblerone and not a whole bar etc. I wont be going back to page one ;-D I wont be scoffing xmas goodies in the run up, Im gonna just enjoy a moderate Christmas day with my loved ones.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Christmas day is Christmas day mate, cant get fat in one day. I've learn't to enjoy food in a new way, hence me not being fat anymore ;-D On Christmas day I'll have a bit of xmas pud n custard, some quality streets and maybe toblerone, difference now is it will be a piece of xmas pud, not a whole pud and a gallon of custard, a couple of quality streets and not half a tin, a couple of cubes of toblerone and not a whole bar etc. I wont be going back to page one ;-D I wont be scoffing xmas goodies in the run up, Im gonna just enjoy a moderate Christmas day with my loved ones.


Just thought we ought to clarify  don't think I could eat a whole Christmas pudding if I tried! Your diet is going well, how long do you intend to stay on it?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

At the moment Flinty is taking stock of my metabolism. I weighed and measured myself etc, so the first four weeks are a gauge, hence me getting rollicked for any slips, it is a difficult diet, I am used to a huge variety. Its worth it though. Its taking some eating as well, I feel like I am eating all the time, its a struggle to physically get it into me.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> At the moment Flinty is taking stock of my metabolism. I weighed and measured myself etc, so the first four weeks are a gauge, hence me getting rollicked for any slips, it is a difficult diet, I am used to a huge variety. Its worth it though. Its taking some eating as well, I feel like I am eating all the time, its a struggle to physically get it into me.


Sounds like your making a great start though mate, full credit to you for sticking it, even if you have pushed the boundaries lol..

Personally I can write myself a diet and be 100% game on but to stick to something someone else has written for me takes some doing IMO..

I know everyone is different and some would find it easier than others but kudos all the same..

Anyway I'm done blowing bubbles up your @rse now...shouldn't you be lifting something heavy?.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> At the moment Flinty is taking stock of my metabolism. I weighed and measured myself etc, so the first four weeks are a gauge, hence me getting rollicked for any slips, it is a difficult diet, I am used to a huge variety. Its worth it though. Its taking some eating as well, I feel like I am eating all the time, its a struggle to physically get it into me.


I'm sure of that... when I tried to follow a strictish diet there came a point where I simply couldn't face another plate of the same food combination, in fact I can't even look at tinned tuna now without my stomach turning. So now I have three good meals a day of what I fancy, keep away from cakes, biscuits & crsips etc as much as possible, and supplement with shakes, and snack on nuts... it's not ideal but as long as I exceed the basic number of calories I require each day I feel as if I'm heading in the right direction ... however I do think I'm carrying a bit more bodyfat than I would otherwise be and my gains haven't been as great as they would be if my diet was as consistent and nailed as my workout routines are.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy legs later mate..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I will, I am gonna do my best to improve on that squat number and this is the way to do it, Flinty set me another brutal leg session, when I go for the pb on it there will be a significant improvement. I am thinking I may be in the squat rack as Monday is Leicester Chest n Bicep day lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Monday nation wide is chest day mate lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> At the moment Flinty is taking stock of my metabolism. I weighed and measured myself etc, so the first four weeks are a gauge, hence me getting rollicked for any slips, it is a difficult diet, I am used to a huge variety. Its worth it though. Its taking some eating as well, I feel like I am eating all the time, its a struggle to physically get it into me.


how many cals u pumping in a day bud?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Monday nation wide is chest day mate lol


 :lol: mine is monday too! but wife is getting in the way tonight


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George, a little recipe for you if it helps?

2 boneless chicken breasts raw.

coupleof egg whites

about 25g oats if you are allowed

12g crushed almonds, if you're allowed

mixed herbs (the dried ones)

Heat oven to 190 degrees. cut the chicken breasts into strips, coat in egg white. Combine oats and almonds and herbs. put the chicken strips into the oat and almond mix so it sticks to chicken. Place on baking tray and bake for 20 to 25 mins, season with S & P.

Roughly 250 cals per serving and recipe serves 2, so you could half for 2 meals?or one big one cos you are a blokey.. 

total fat 8g, sat fat 1g, cholesterol 80mg,toal carbs 11g, sugar 1g, protein 40g


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Phew, the gym was rammed tonight, spent about 30 minutes warming up my legs whilst waiting to get on the smith, there was a large group of beefs in the squat rack so had no chance of getting on that.

Squats, full ass to the grass, very strict form. 90 seconds between sets.

20 @ 15kg.

15 @ 35kg.

12 @ 45kg.

10 @ 55kg.

08 @ 65kg.

06 @ 65kg.

Leg Extensions, 60 second intervals.

15 @ 40kg

15 @ 40kg

12 @ 40kg + partials.

10 @ 40kg + varied partials.

Ham Curls, at 60 second intervals.

15 @ 40kg

15 @ 40kg

12 @ 40kg

06 @ 40kg partials to failure.

Lay Leg curls. 60 second intervals.

15 @ 25kg

12 @ 25kg partials - fail

10 @ 25kg partials - fail

10 @ 25kg partials - fail

Everything hurts, but everything felt very good and I felt like a tank ;-D I know they arnt big numbers but I am doing them Flintys way and you just cant hop on and hit big numbers, but this is my third leg session in this new way and I can feel the strength growing. I feel pretty damn chuffed. I am sure they have grown a little too, and I know my calves have become a much better shape for sure.



















Felt pretty good heading out to the car from the gym, even with wobbly legs. A beefy guy in the gym said to me "Your the first person in here other than me who does a proper squat", so that made my head swell a bit too.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work GB, calves are coming right along!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

phwoaaarrr George! your calves look great! nice pair of wheels there George...and congrats on the squatting comment..it's great when someone says something nice hey?..well done George... :clap:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice one George, can't beat a bit of a boost from somebody else in the gym


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Macros pretty close, 2 grams under on the steak.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought peas were fattening?

oh lollololol...I NEVER thought I'd see the day when I actually asked if peas were fattening!! hee heee heeeeeee....durrrrrr...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Legs are looking great GB .... :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

@Greshie thanks mate, I see a change in them ;-D

@Flubs sweet garden peas are saving my sanity lol.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice seeing a good leg workout, welldone


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nice work mate. Have some reps.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well done beanyy.. i think you will be hungry after that session.. numbers coming up nicely. will come train with you at weekend. go through chest and tris and obviously try to answer any of your 1 million questions lol..

good start bro proud of you ..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I know I am a tricky one ;-D looking forward to it, nice early one?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> What are you into? At the moment I'm trying to grow a few muskools, eating almost non stop ;-D


I'm trying to loose weight.. It's proving pretty difficult if I'm being honest 

But not giving up... Yet lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dont give up ;-D Ive just come thru a big weight loss. Do you have a journal?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Hmm it's been 4 weeks and I haven't noticed any difference.. Yep Louise's journal it's called!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

LuLuJJ said:


> Hmm it's been 4 weeks and I haven't noticed any difference.. Yep Louise's journal it's called!


stick at it, it will come, but you have to put the hard work in :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LuLuJJ said:


> Hmm it's been 4 weeks and I haven't noticed any difference.. Yep Louise's journal it's called!


no difference at all or.just in scale weight ?? you looking different feel leaner. clothes looser etc. dont live by scales they mean fcuk all in grand scheme.of things chick. x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George-Bean...how are you today...well I hope..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pins are looking good George


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

morning George  Working hard in the gym i hope!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

LuLuJJ said:


> Hmm it's been 4 weeks and I haven't noticed any difference.. Yep Louise's journal it's called!


If that's u in the avi u don't have anything to worry about


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> no difference at all or.just in scale weight ?? you looking different feel leaner. clothes looser etc. dont live by scales they mean fcuk all in grand scheme.of things chick. x


No... No difference  I'm obviously fitter I can run longer etc.. But other than that.. Not a lot of difference


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

LuLuJJ said:


> No... No difference  I'm obviously fitter I can run longer etc.. But other than that.. Not a lot of difference


we change in different ways.. when i started to lose weighty a lot of it was internal around the organs and such like, also bear in mind that you will be loosing fat and gaining muscle - so depending on how you actually/physically stored the fat your body comp may change but the dimensions may not yet. The fact you are feeling fitter means it's working... just keep on it, most people (and I'm nit classing you as most !!) expect overnight results which is why there is a massive gym membership drop off in feb/march - as they weren't down to a 8-10 in a month from their 24.... asw most on here will attest it's a long slow journey with the odd blip on the way but if you can be consistent results will come... ( now off to take ones own advice )


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Couldn't agree more mate. It was at least 7 weeks before I noticed a visible change in myself when I first joined a gym. I felt better and fitter but looked the same. It happens gradually but when it starts it spurs you on.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning all, just got back from taking the wife to work, stopped by the butchers to pick up some more ground beef, more soups being made later ;-D

@Flapping Flubs, morning ;-D All is good ;-D @roblet thanks mate, pins are a tad sore this morning ;-D

@Infernal Hammered my legs last nite mate ;-D

Ryk, Richie, Lulu & faultline, morning guys early morning visit likes ;-D

Gonna have another mug of tea and maybe grab another couple of hours kip. Got to start energizing, Flinty is coming at the weekend to give me a beasting oooooer!

After an evening leg session I really dont sleep well, was 230am before I got off, two hours in bed reading did the trick, but there has to be a better way ;-D


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Morning all, just got back from taking the wife to work, stopped by the butchers to pick up some more ground beef, more soups being made later ;-D
> 
> @Flapping Flubs, morning ;-D All is good ;-D @roblet thanks mate, pins are a tad sore this morning ;-D
> 
> ...


2.5/3mg Melatonin and a 5 finger hand shake should send you off mate if your struggling.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Morning all, just got back from taking the wife to work, stopped by the butchers to pick up some more ground beef, more soups being made later ;-D
> 
> @Flapping Flubs, morning ;-D All is good ;-D @roblet thanks mate, pins are a tad sore this morning ;-D
> 
> ...


nice ! Thats what i like to hear!!! Btw legs are coming along very nicely indeed !


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thought you'd appreciate the form on this little fella mate. Bang on.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

4mg diazepam will knock u out mate 

moarnin


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 103800
> 
> 
> Thought you'd appreciate the form on this little fella mate. Bang on.


Lol, it is true though, babies squat down with perfect form as they are flexible. Little git is lifting more than me too


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, it is true though, babies squat down with perfect form as they are flexible. Little git is lifting more than me too


they do it bacause they havent learned bad habit mate.. its only when we get older we take short cuts as our balance is better. a baby cant bend over without falling cos there heads are to heavy lol.. true story. i did a manual handling course every 3 weeks lol..


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

MORNING ALL!!  cheers for the encouragement guys love how I totally took over George's journal for a little while there!  just off to the gym now.. Leg day today


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LuLuJJ said:


> MORNING ALL!!  cheers for the encouragement guys love how I totally took over George's journal for a little while there!  just off to the gym now.. Leg day today


afternoon :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> they do it bacause they havent learned bad habit mate.. its only when we get older we take short cuts as our balance is better. *a baby cant bend over without falling cos there heads are to heavy* lol.. true story. i did a manual handling course every 3 weeks lol..


so what ur saying is....dont train legs until ur upper half is too heavy, then ull have the perfect squat technique.....i like it :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LuLuJJ said:


> MORNING ALL!!  cheers for the encouragement guys love how I totally took over George's journal for a little while there!  just off to the gym now.. Leg day today


dont worry. your a55 is just about as good as beanys so we dont mind lol.. x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Is this George's journal? oh lawwwd! I'm glad I saw that post cos I thought I was in Richie's journa, was just gonna put something in, how random would that have been....phew...... 

Having said that and knowing me of course, it would be no more random than any of my normal posts.. :mellow:

George is a top bloke. Just sayin.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> so what ur saying is....dont train legs until ur upper half is too heavy, then ull have the perfect squat technique.....i like it :thumb:


lol. nice try .. but we have all learnt balance and laziness im afraid its just human nature..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

That was a most excellent sleep in, feel fresh and raring to go. :bounce: Doms arnt too bad at all which is a slight disappointment, did I hit it hard enough? Sure felt like it when I staggered out of the gym last night, was glad we still dont have paddy wagons lol.

Gonna cook up a storm this afternoon, maybe get in the garage and make the last bit of room possible, I think I can get another six square feet with moving my power tools up into the garage roof and outing the cupboard.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Doms means fvck all mate, don't worry about it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> lol. nice try .. but we have all learnt balance and laziness im afraid its just human nature..


here here.....i remember when id wipe 100 times if thats what it took, now it gets 3 and im done...clean or not.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

for me doms arrives after 36 hours... the clock is ticking...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> here here.....i remember when id wipe 100 times if thats what it took, now it gets 3 and im done...clean or not.


i used to stand at urinal for a **** and feel i have to pull my pants round my ankles lol.. those were the days..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i used to stand at urinal for a **** and feel i have to pull my pants round my ankles lol.. those were the days..


When I was in the military and I was out with the men, they used to stand at the door whilst I had wee in the urinals cos I didn't wanna do a wee standing upmg:

I know, I know..I don't look the type do I?....:laugh:

edited to say that once I levered myself up on one and I was too heavy and the whole thing came off the wall...snigger....I didn't live that one down for quite a while that's for sure....hahaha...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

In france they sell pibella's


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

wut? what are those green things? I'm not kidding I don't know, are they willy covererererers or something? omg that made me laugh...snigger snigger...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

They are kind of like a funnel.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> They are kind of like a funnel.


errmm...cough...a funnel...right...to stop splishes I guess..hee heee...right then...that's enough of that.....thank you George.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> wut? what are those green things? I'm not kidding I don't know, are they willy covererererers or something? omg that made me laugh...snigger snigger...


they sell them at festivals (titp etc) the wife buys them


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was wondering what to get the fife for christmas. Just need to find a place that sells lady wee funnels.

Evening George.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> In france they sell pibella's
> 
> View attachment 103837


I thought you was actualy taking the pee mate,,,


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning Bean my good friend and other friends


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning George. Have a good one mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> In france they sell pibella's
> 
> View attachment 103837


haha like small pee trays lol mad me chuckle :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate. Ive started my new clean bulking diet. How are you finding eating all the extra food?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George-Bean...it's Wednesday....whoop whoop......half way through, half way through I've had my tea and had a poo, with a nick nack paddy wack give the dog a booooooonnnne, I can't wait for home sweet hooooooooooooooooooooome.... :blink:

errr....couhg...sorry George.....see what I did there? I did a rhyme, did you spot that? cough...

I know, I know...I need more work right?...getting there, getting there.... 

:bounce: have a greeeaaaaat day today...happy training George...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning George-Bean...it's Wednesday....whoop whoop......half way through, half way through I've had my tea and had a poo, with a nick nack paddy wack give the dog a booooooonnnne, I can't wait for home sweet hooooooooooooooooooooome.... :blink:
> 
> errr....couhg...sorry George.....see what I did there? I did a rhyme, did you spot that? cough...
> 
> ...


Someone is happy today :thumb:

I could do with a little of whatever your on.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Someone is happy today :thumb:
> 
> I could do with a little of whatever your on.


Me too!!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

When someone figures out what flubs is on we can bottle it and make millions!! Officially UK-M's happiest person.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite ya wee muff diver! x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

@everyone happy Wednesday!

@Flubs you sure are a live wire lol.

@Tyram, I'm get used to the food, midday feed is the only one I am finding hard to get in now.

Shoulders and Calves tonite, feel decimated. Ill type it up in a bit once Ive eaten and stuff, I'm mullered at the moment and need a recharge. But I did do this as my last excercise. 135kg x 8 calf raises ;-


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dinner was superb, lemon rice, chicken and brussels. OK to business ;-D Tonight's workout as follows :-

Warmed up.

Shoulders.

Smith press.

12 @ 35kg

10 @ 35kg

08 @ 45kg

06 @ 45kg

25kg many to fail with partials.

Side raises.

12 @ 6kg

10 @ 6kg

08 @ 5kg

06 @ 5kg

5kg to failure + partials.

Rear deltoid.

12 @ 35kg

10 @ 35kg

08 @ 35kg

06 @ 30kg

25kg to failure + partials.

Front/side raises 5kg to failure + partials.

Rope shrugs.

22 @ 31.5 failure.

Calves

2 x 20 @ 60kg

1 x 10 @ 80kg

1 x 10 @100kg

1 x 8 @ 135kg.

cooled down on x-trainer.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

eooufffff George-'Bean....calf raises..I do those too...i really hobble like anything by the time I get off...more like a mince than a hobble...lol....massive leg training I'm fine...4 measly calf sets and I'm hobbling round the gym like some ole granny cos it hurst so much...the gals in the office always laugh at me cos I walk a bit weird after I've done calves...hahaha.....ah well...it's good for us right? eeech...ouch....eeeech...ouch.....I say.....

BRING IT ON!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George? When you say rear deltoid...do you mean you do them laying down on a bench? or do you do them on the cables? or do you sit on the bench and pull them back...only if you have time to answer please? Thank you.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I use this machine :-


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I use this machine :-
> 
> View attachment 103966


ooooooooh...I haven't seen one of those...intradesting.....(nods sagely)....thank you...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good stuff george, things are moving along nicely bro , keep up the good work and keep getting that snap down you, sounds like you are starting to get the hunger now between meals lol X


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> good stuff george, things are moving along nicely bro , keep up the good work and keep getting that snap down you, sounds like you are starting to get the hunger now between meals lol X


I haven't heard the word "snap" for a long time. My Dad always used to ask me what I wanted for my snap when I was a kid. Am I correct in thinking your from Mansfield ? If so it must be a local word.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I haven't heard the word "snap" for a long time. My Dad always used to ask me what I wanted for my snap when I was a kid. Am I correct in thinking your from Mansfield ? If so it must be a local word.


yes mate born and bred from mansfield wuddas lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My Dad was from Clipstone and I still have family in the area. Not been up for a very long time.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

aad123 said:


> My Dad was from Clipstone and I still have family in the area. Not been up for a very long time.


nice. if you ever come up bro we will have to get a session mate .. i got some good friends from clippo !!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used to love going up as a small child, I would spend hours in the woods building dens and climbing trees, Oh to be a child again..

My Auntie lives in Edwinstowe but I haven't been for so long I couldn't even remember exactly where she lives. I don't know about training with you BIG BOYS, I think you would kill me off.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good calf raises and a nice shoulder workout GB, have some reps mate, consistently performing well.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks mate, Mr Flintster is teaching me well ;-D

This came today, the preacher bench too, but cant have the bench till Santa comes.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice buddy, I got some nice dip attatchments a while back, need to screw them into garage wall. You can also do leg raises on them for abs. Fairly cheap as well, like less than £30 delivered from norway and they are high quality steel.

Love getting bits and bobs for my home gym, will likely use it more when wee one comes along.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey george your mate coming sunday for a session too bro ?? and what time your gym open i need to get in and out as im out for a meal with family sunday afternoon X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Gym opens at 845am, we will have to say its your first visit ;-D or they will make you join lol. Cant wait, hopefully my mate comes, but if not I am up for a personal beasting ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Gym opens at 845am, we will have to say its your first visit ;-D or they will make you join lol. Cant wait, hopefully my mate comes, but if not I am up for a personal beasting ;-D


fcuk that im not joining another gym lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr. Bean!

Mince, carrots, onions, peppers and tom puree - blended 

That's my soup for the day pmsl. Taste beautiful 

Cheers for the idea!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning bud,

Yet another cracking session under your belt...although you got me on the rope shrugs?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Gym opens at 845am, we will have to say its your first visit ;-D or they will make you join lol. Cant wait, hopefully my mate comes, *but if not I am up for a personal beasting ;-D*


Uh ohhhhhhhhhh!!! you dun dun it now Georgey.....a beasting? oh lawwwdy! you won't be able to walk for a week....

be right back.....just off to pack up my personal leg day bottom cushion to send to George...oh boy he gonna need it! :stuart:

Morning by the way...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Cracking idea about the soup mate! Does it leave you feeling as satisfied as eating whole foods though?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love a winter soup, makes a change from chicken, rice and greens. Just had a big bowl of lamb & veg soup, very nice and easy to make.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

That was a seriously long day! Topped it off with wandering around Tesco at midnight on the way home, left the house at 7am, popped home at 5 so I didn't miss my dinner . New kettle, silver one, woohoo!

@Flubs its gonna be chest ;-D @Jimmy The rope shrugs are new to me too mate. My pt put them on the list to finish me off I think lol.

I did them like this but without bending my knees :-






The soups are going down well, not had any problems finding a microwave either as all the units and offices I go to have one.

Got a pile of ground beef from Tesco, three large packs for a tenner.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bet you get some deals at that time of night, lot of beef consumption going on, yum!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like your on top of your game as usual mate!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Re: rope shrugs.

I got ya now pal... Threw me a bit at first lol, had visions of you playing with a battle rope :blink:

All in all it looks like a very nice work plan...credit where it's due the boy knows his stuff.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Today was a good day, felt really up for it. The numbers went up, the new way Flinty has me doing my exorcizes wiped my book clean, so for the first couple sessions on each two body parts will show PB's as now I am doing them his way and with correct form/posture and movement, they are so much harder. I am finding eating at the right time pre workout gives me quite a boost.

Back and Biceps.

Deadlifts, good form.

12 @ 75kg +30

10 @ 75kg +30

08 @ 75kg +30

06 @ 95kg +50

Wide grip pulldowns.

15 @ 35kg

12 @ 40kg +5

10 @ 40kg +5

08 @ 40kg +5

06 @ 45kg +10

Bent over DB row.

12 x 22kg x 4 sets.

Seated DB bicep curls.

3 x 10kg x 3 sets. +1kg.

Standing EZ bar curls.

10 x 31 x 3 sets. +13kg


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nice work George. I expect these numbers will increase rapidly with your new diet.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Me too mate, Form and diet first, I can tell already they are gonna climb, and tonight I took my shirt off in the mirror and felt rather buff! lol. Feel really really pleased.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Me too mate, Form and diet first, I can tell already they are gonna climb, and tonight I took my shirt off in the mirror and felt rather buff! lol. Feel really really pleased.


Good for you George, great when the hard work starts to really show!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Whats the new diet like, or is it a trade secret ???

Adding 50kg to your deadlifts is amazing. Good work :thumb:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work yet again GB! Consistently improving, very good!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Today was a good day, felt really up for it. The numbers went up, the new way Flinty has me doing my exorcizes wiped my book clean, so for the first couple sessions on each two body parts will show PB's as now I am doing them his way and with correct form/posture and movement, they are so much harder. I am finding eating at the right time pre workout gives me quite a boost.
> 
> Back and Biceps.
> 
> ...


Thats my boy !!!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Thats my boy !!!!


George is your son?!!?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Flinty & GB


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweat said:


> George is your son?!!?


yes i nurture him just like a father does !!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The boys gonna be a unit....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The grubs just very clean, and lots of it lol. The macros been worked out by Flinty. I'm quite surprised at the difference getting the timing right with regard food/gym, 55 mins seems a good time for me to have my pre workout feed.

I was having gripping issues when dead lifting, I may need a way to improve it, I feel quite confident that the 100kg is doable apart from my grip.

Cant wait till Santa comes, got me my new preacher bench ;-D

Very chesty with my asthma tonight, extra meds, I'm thinking its the damp.

On an upbeat note, Abbey the goth in NCIS is one fine looking girl!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Have you got used to the amount of food yet mate? I'm just starting to get to grips with eating when I'm not hungry. On the plus side, because I'm full a lot of the time I don't crave very much.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I struggled today at lunch, I had to take my workmate to the chippy and he got fish n chips, it did smell utterly delicious to be honest, and I nearly nearly did. What Ive done is keep an eye on the timings and make a mental note of when it will physically go in, I now have my breakfast an hour earlier than before. Also my midday chicken/rice/peas was feeling a bit dry, so I cut the chicken up very very fine now and its made it easier. Flinty was on hand at lunchtime and gave me the encouragement not to cave in, he might look like someone who would eat Hobbits for breakfast but he isn't a bad old stick at all lol.

As for cravings I only crave cheese, cheese and cheese, oh and cheese.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I struggled today at lunch, I had to take my workmate to the chippy and he got fish n chips, it did smell utterly delicious to be honest, and I nearly nearly did. What Ive done is keep an eye on the timings and make a mental note of when it will physically go in, I now have my breakfast an hour earlier than before. Also my midday chicken/rice/peas was feeling a bit dry, so I cut the chicken up very very fine now and its made it easier. Flinty was on hand at lunchtime and gave me the encouragement not to cave in, he might look like someone who would eat Hobbits for breakfast but he isn't a bad old stick at all lol.
> 
> As for cravings I only crave cheese, cheese and cheese, oh and cheese.


have u just finished a late night shag fest with pam? as for dryness.....could u not have mushy peas  i personally think ur diet before wasnt too shabby


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Very chesty with my asthma tonight, extra meds, I'm thinking its the damp.


Im with you on the asthma, Iv picked up a cold over the last few days and every time I get a cold it seems to turn into some kind of chest infection. Im sitting here weezing as I type, no chance of getting to the gym today I dont think.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Im with you on the asthma, Iv picked up a cold over the last few days and every time I get a cold it seems to turn into some kind of chest infection. Im sitting here weezing as I type, no chance of getting to the gym today I dont think.


my sinus problem is going onto my chest .. and that seems to be making it a little hard to breath ...

aad123 your chest looking decent in Avi mate do you do much incline stuff bro ?? get that thickness coming out more into top of chest !!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was doing almost all incline work as my upper chest development is very weak but Iv recently changed to a 5x5 system and Iv introduced dips so there is no benching at the moment for chest currently. Once I get my strength and weight back up I will swap back to a more conventional routine. If I feel my chest isnt responding to the dips then I will chenge to inc db press as I dont find that bb press works for me.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Been in bed all day, feeling much better now ;-D


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Me too mate, Form and diet first, I can tell already they are gonna climb, *and tonight I took my shirt off in the mirror and felt rather buff!* lol. Feel really really pleased.


intradesting...cos when I take my shirt off in the mirror I feel rather.....barrrfff? :laugh: hee hee....hey George...I'm just having a jest...it's really great to know that you're hard work is paying off isn't it? and don't you feel like a total bawwwse when you're walking down that road, little cheeky jaunt in your step...hee heee....I do, ya know...........hey! I've got the perfect song George....ang on......don't breathe for a min....dont' go anywhwere....hold onto your hat...






heee heee...C'mawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn george...gizza dance....I'm dancin' round me room in me pants! ahahahah...I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt too sexeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....:laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I look in the mirror, think there is a change (for the better) look again and decide I was kidding myself!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Flubs said:


> intradesting...cos when I take my shirt off in the mirror I feel rather.....barrrfff? :laugh: hee hee....hey George...I'm just having a jest...it's really great to know that you're hard work is paying off isn't it? and don't you feel like a total bawwwse when you're walking down that road, little cheeky jaunt in your step...hee heee....I do, ya know...........hey! I've got the perfect song George....ang on......don't breathe for a min....dont' go anywhwere....hold onto your hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wub:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I look in the mirror, think there is a change (for the better) look again and decide I was kidding myself!


I think we are all the same. I look in the mirror and think I look ok have a shower and have another look and think you skinny cnut. Its just our heads messing with us.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

We've all had this mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 104309
> 
> 
> We've all had this mate.


Usually the other way round lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Usually the other way round lol


I was going to write exact same thing, I think I look wayy too small everytime I look in mirror. Well apart from the gut and x6 chins of course, they need to go...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good one George!

Flinty will go easy on you


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one George!
> 
> Flinty will go easy on you


 :lol: Love your humour Robbie boy!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one George!
> 
> Flinty will go easy on you


i havent gone up mate, George has been feeling ill all yesterday , text him last night and he had been in bed all day so i said it was pointless going up and training him whilst feeling like that..

he text me to confirm this morning it was the best call as he still feels like sh1t...

hope you feel better soon beanflicker. stay in bed and dont let your missus get out either lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i havent gone up mate, George has been feeling ill all yesterday , text him last night and he had been in bed all day so i said it was pointless going up and training him whilst feeling like that..
> 
> he text me to confirm this morning it was the best call as he still feels like sh1t...
> 
> hope you feel better soon beanflicker. stay in bed and dont let your missus get out either lol


Poor bugger - pussyitis ?

Kiddin'.

Hope you get well soon GB!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sort you sh1t out - someone from Leicester has to keep training !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo George...sorry to hear you're poorly...really sorry..hope things pick up for you soon so you can enjoy xmas with your family...poorly is poop!...x


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Noooo George  (( hope you feel better soon!!x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...just in to give you a poorly man hug...((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((00000))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Hope you feel a bit better today.....take care mister....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hope you feel better now mate ? How are you feeling now this morning ?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

yo georgie - whassssup?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

another man down :lol: we're dropping like flys


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> another man down :lol: we're dropping like flys


I will NEVER DROP!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I will NEVER DROP!


You mean you'll never drop your doses lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You mean you'll never drop your doses lol


I stand corrected :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning people,

Hope your feeling better mr B.

not having a lot of luck recently.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hope you're ok beanster


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

All these others pussy footing around you... I just say "GB STOP BEING A LAZY BUGGER AND SAT IN BED 24/7 EATING POT NOODLES!!!"

That aside, get well soon captain!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope you pick up soon pal.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweat said:


> All these others pussy footing around you... I just say "GB STOP BEING A LAZY BUGGER AND SAT IN BED 24/7 EATING POT NOODLES!!!"
> 
> That aside, get well soon captain!


Lol subtle as a house brick :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh man I was sick over the weekend, still feel crap now, but I think my chest is clearing, my throat is still mega sore, so sore when I swallow in my sleep its waking me up but I am definitely on the mend. I was saying to Flinty at the weekend, I am in and out of Dr's surgery's, health centre waiting rooms and hospitals all day everyday so me and my workmates are always getting these kinds of sickness, the sh1ts being the one we all fear the most lol.

I trained Friday last, I think I will be well enough to train on Wednesday evening (chest and triceps) and I cant wait, it made me feel quite emotional missing the session on Sunday, I had eaten like a God all week, done my other workouts all to schedule and with really good results, and to be honest I am enjoying looking in the mirror as I can see changes coming really quite quickly, I look "plumper" in good places lol.

Diet, well I managed to eat well up until Sunday morning, only missing one shake. After that and today its been poor, been under my counts but still clean. Tonight I ate the correct macros and at the moment I am cooking up a storm ready for the rest of the week. An early night tonight and another rest day tomorrow and I feel confident that Wednesday will be gym night 

Thank you for your get well messages and support, it does give me a boost.

I'll get my grub sorted and post up the details.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good man! Must be like russian roulette working where you do in terms of picking up some sort of illness!

However your great attitude and continued commitment will serve you well mate. Everybody gets ill and it always happens when you're right in the swing of it. Its a royal pain in the balls at the time but in the grand scheme of things it won't matter at all. Rest up and hit it hard as soon as your ready!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm prepping as we speak brethrin.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Whoot whoot George-Bean....back on the training tracks....chooo choooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... :bounce:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its good to feel almost normal ;-D

Got three days grub ready, all macros bang on the nail.

Three breakfast shakes, (oats, dried fruits, glutamine, protein)

Three mid morning "soups", (Sweet tater, onion, toms, beef, broccoli/brussels).

Three lunch's, (rice, peas, ground beef, chilli, onion, bit like spag bol).

Three days supplements, creatines, B6, zinc, vit c, omega, codliver, multi etc).

Ill make my afternoon pre-workout shakes once I know for sure what days I'm training. (should be Wednesday I think).

Evening meals made each day, chicken, rice n peas tomorrow.

Got some spares for the freezer and Fridays "soup" made.










Gonna have a real good early night tonight with a home made throat remedy.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Gotta love your prep mate, amazing as always. GB please come do mine for me.......


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv just sorted my next few days meals, makes you feel better when your food is all done and ready to go. I find it keeps me on track and reduces the risk of cheating at work.

What do you do for a living that causes you to be liable to contract infections ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George-Bean...I'm just about to start a new eating regime and I'm gonna try to take a leaf outta your book and prep a bit more...I do actually prep food on a Sunday but I'm not as strict as you are so I think I'm going to have to ramp it up a bit in order to get results....

hope you are okay and have a good day...x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning George-Bean...I'm just about to start a new eating regime and I'm gonna try to take a leaf outta your book and prep a bit more...I do actually prep food on a Sunday but I'm not as strict as you are so I think I'm going to have to ramp it up a bit in order to get results....
> 
> hope you are okay and have a good day...x


Must say I don't prep much either, other than having a menu for the week ... anything else smacks of being organised ! lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Must say I don't prep much either, other than having a menu for the week ... anything else smacks of being organised ! lol


The prep does seem the key to progress though, also the most boring so in my case the most overlooked. GB and many others on here got amazing organisation and prep so I trying to copy it as well...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sweat said:


> The prep does seem the key to progress though, also the most boring so in my case the most overlooked. GB and many others on here got amazing organisation and prep so I trying to copy it as well...


I think you have a point actually, especially for people who are working.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> I think you have a point actually, especially for people who are working.


I had to take the bull by the horns and resign myself to cooking the family dinners so I can do my prep at the same time.

Mrs reaps the rewards I guess but I'm not Gordon Ramsey 

Mr B certainly highlighted how lazy my prep can be at times.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ello bum poker....feeling better ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Its good to feel almost normal ;-D
> 
> Got three days grub ready, all macros bang on the nail.
> 
> ...


This is what i call commitment mate ! Loving the way your going your gonna outgrow us all  By next year its injection time beany ma boy!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Preperation as with everything in life is everything ..

fail to prepare !!

prepare to fail !!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

That's some prep there mate. Good for you. Sorry you're ill. They're dropping like flies round here.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Preperation as with everything in life is everything ..
> 
> fail to prepare !!
> 
> prepare to fail !!


damn flinty you're Mr Deep today lol - all true words though..


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Rykard said:


> damn flinty you're Mr Deep today lol - all true words though..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel a fair bit better, my throat is so sore still, when I swallow its so sore it makes me wince, you can imagine the havoc its playing on my sleep. Chest is much much clearer which is my big worry. All good though and getting better slowly but surely.

@aad123 I am an NHS mobile porter. @Flubs preparation is key for me. @Jimmy definitely worth taking over the kitchen, I also find there is a lot less waste too.

@Inferanl there will be no needles here mate lol. @chilli there's always a lot of nastys going around at this time of year.

Grub was excellent today, struggled to get all my evening meal down, got about 80% of it in, other than that all spot on.

Gonna go to bed early again, I feel like I am suffering from sleep deprivation ;-D


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You must remember the 6P's.

Prior Planning Prevents P1ss Poor Performance. Nobody is responsible for your failure except yourself....

GB, I also cook the family evening meal so I just sort out my next days, or few days meals at the same time. Its no extra work and saves rushing around in a morning. I thought I was the only one who did this but there must be more of us out there.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I was thinking of getting some of these, anyone tried them?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Pro-Weight-Lifting-Training-Gym-Hook-Grips-Straps-Gloves-Wrist-Support-Lift-/200678395652?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2eb95d4f04


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> I was thinking of getting some of these, anyone tried them?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Pro-Weight-Lifting-Training-Gym-Hook-Grips-Straps-Gloves-Wrist-Support-Lift-/200678395652?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2eb95d4f04


Gay

If you wanted to get anything then normal lifting straps would probably be best starting point. However unless you.really feel your grip is giving up before you have hit your back hard enough or is holding you back on deadlifts, you don't need them.

To be fair if I were you I'd work on my grip so you never need straps but that's your call.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm calling trumps on towel chins or door pulls... Morning btw.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I was thinking of getting some of these, anyone tried them?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Pro-Weight-Lifting-Training-Gym-Hook-Grips-Straps-Gloves-Wrist-Support-Lift-/200678395652?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2eb95d4f04


I think normal wrist straps are fine, same as Ben says. I stopped using them altogether for a fair few months to get forearm/grip strength up, but now gone back to just wanting to lift heavy and bring the major muscle groups up. Can do grip / forearm work separately. That being said I will not use them until I get to 85-90% of my 1RM area, still like to be able to hold stuff without being too dependant on them.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree with Sweat and Wardy ... normal straps do the job very well


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

'ello George luv! how are ya bud? feeling any better? I hope so.....we don't want you, or anyone else feeling bad at xmas week do we? nope! take care and try to relax and sleep and get some good loving from your lovely wife....it all helps right?......(sorry for mentioning your wife, I didn't mean to be personal).....toodles George...


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey George, how's tricks m8.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Rykard said:


> damn flinty you're Mr Deep today lol - all true words though..


He's like the oracle at the minute with his words of wisdom!

Evening george, hope you've had a good day mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I feel a fair bit better, my throat is so sore still, when I swallow its so sore it makes me wince, you can imagine the havoc its playing on my sleep. Chest is much much clearer which is my big worry. All good though and getting better slowly but surely.
> 
> @aad123 I am an NHS mobile porter. @Flubs preparation is key for me. @Jimmy definitely worth taking over the kitchen, I also find there is a lot less waste too.
> 
> ...


Better is good,but this is an evil bug,three weeks in i am,on second anti-biotic course-mega strong now ,plus steroids for allergy coming out at same time,tongue swollen,food is no,training is no,depressed is yes!

Hope you shake it soon bra x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate.

Rest day today or are you training?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello George-Bean...hope you're okay..just swooshing in...ya know, on me rounds...take care dude...x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ello shexy, ur well i hope !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im all miserable and depressed ;-(

Ill be ok, gonna take a few days off and just get well. I'll be fine ;-D


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happens to the best of us mate, I've been struck down with flu since Sunday, still got the worse sore throat I've ever had and I'm working all weekend on nights :/

Chin up old bean


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

keep smiling mate - 'everyone' seems to be gettig something at the mo and it's a pretty ugly bug too.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Chin up GB hope you get better soon! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

will do owt to get out of my training and diet plan some folk :whistling:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Take care, rest up and hope ya feel better soon!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Chin up GB, sh1t happens mate, you'll be fine


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

For the sore throat I am gargling soluble aspirin, not sure if you others who are suffering the same are aware how good this works. You wouldn't believe the gunk coming out of my chest, any tips for that would be good.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> For the sore throat I am gargling soluble aspirin, not sure if you others who are suffering the same are aware how good this works. You wouldn't believe the gunk coming out of my chest, any tips for that would be good.


keep strong mate you will bounce back !!!


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Muscles will be de-conditioning then they'll pop right out when hit again perfect. Prob that perfect diet that did it :lol:

Get well soon buddy, you'll come back stronger for the break


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Gay
> 
> If you wanted to get anything then normal lifting straps would probably be best starting point. However unless you.really feel your grip is giving up before you have hit your back hard enough or is holding you back on deadlifts, you don't need them.
> 
> To be fair if I were you I'd work on my grip so you never need straps but that's your call.


x2


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate Im sorry to read that you have been so Ill.

I have been under the weather myself which is why I have not been posting this last week.

I'm driving to the inlaws today for a week so I shan't be on-line next week

so I just want to wish you and yours a very merry Christmas.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Merry crimbo to you and family mate

And everyone else that frequents the journal

Hope you all have a cracker.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Christmas GB all all on here.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy xmas mate, hope you have a good one


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

have a great one..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Merry Christmas one and all ;-D Eat and be merry this day!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have a great christmas mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Merry Xmas mate. Enjoy.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas, have a fab day!!! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Have a great day - hope you are feeling better now :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Merry Christmas one and all ;-D Eat and be merry this day!


Hope it was a good en for ye,also hoe you feel well,my sh1t still hanging on,,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hope u had a great chrimbo buddy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello George, hope you had. A lovely time and looking forward to seeing you back in the happy zone and back with your ,t,Internet buds ....I mean the guys of course, ya know, having a muck an al that.....take care and happy new year blahhhhhh.......I'm a Xmas humbug myself...loathe it...can't wait for it all to be over myself.....lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

BEAN!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wtf GB, get involved


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

He's waiting for the Chinese New Year to pass then he's back on it pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hurry up you cnut those weights won't lift themselves 

Disclaimer: if something really bad has happened then I apologise for calling you a cnut


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Waiting on the return of the prodigal looking ripped to fvck after going hush hush on his training.

Although on a serious note as Ben said, hope its nothing bad.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George Bean..................



Come back immediately, or Peter the Puffin GETS IT!!!!!!

Serious!.........

Hey George, u ok luv? Taking a break? Whatever it is.....stay well mister.  x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh nuts! How the hell can I be a terrorist when I do upside down pics.....fookit!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pmsl flubs :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl [Redacted] :lol:


  ...tha'ts the way I roll bra!

I mean bro....cough.....


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh nuts! How the hell can I be a terrorist when I do upside down pics.....fookit!


Good attempt at terroism, Jack Bauer / CTU would struggle to catch you...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

spoke to beany briefly 2 days ago.. he was pretty much getting back on his feet... i was meant to ring him back later that day but time got on and i didnt get chance...

In hoping he comes back as he said he had been really ill but wanted to get back to it !!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> spoke to beany briefly 2 days ago.. he was pretty much getting back on his feet... i was meant to ring him back later that day but time got on and i didnt get chance...
> 
> In hoping he comes back as he said he had been really ill but wanted to get back to it !!


he was never quite the same after that last session with you :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> spoke to beany briefly 2 days ago.. he was pretty much getting back on his feet... i was meant to ring him back later that day but time got on and i didnt get chance...
> 
> In hoping he comes back as he said he had been really ill but wanted to get back to it !!


Cheers for the update big fella...

I'm sure he will be touched everyone's on the look out for him..

Either that or freaked out a bunch of random guys are cyber hounding him!

That's not a criminal offence yet right ??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> he was never quite the same after that last session with you :whistling:


LOL just absolute coincidence mate haha... ... you look good in your avi mate a little bit more meat on you X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> LOL just absolute coincidence mate haha... ... you look good in your avi mate a little bit more meat on you X


Cheers Flints :thumb: ... I think there might be a smidgen more meat on the old bones!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> spoke to beany briefly 2 days ago.. he was pretty much getting back on his feet... i was meant to ring him back later that day but time got on and i didnt get chance...
> 
> In hoping he comes back as he said he had been really ill but wanted to get back to it !!


Has he got what i have got mate,it sucks,,,,,realy fookin horrible? 6 weeks now


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Has he got what i have got mate,it sucks,,,,,realy fookin horrible? 6 weeks now


he suffers with lungs anyway mate so i know he has been bad.. i think he has really let it get him down mentally aswell as im sure its bothering you a lot too bro.. hoping you both get back on top form soon, its terrible really !!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> he suffers with lungs anyway mate so i know he has been bad.. i think he has really let it get him down mentally aswell as im sure its bothering you a lot too bro.. hoping you both get back on top form soon, its terrible really !!!


If you speak to him before he comes back on here, pass him all our best wishes ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> If you speak to him before he comes back on here, pass him all our best wishes ....


will do mate. might give him a bell in a bit see how he is doing !!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Flubs said:


> George Bean..................
> 
> View attachment 106368
> 
> ...


Im with Flubs on this one.......he has to save Peter the Puffin so he must get well and come back soon!

GET WELL SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

newsflash..........

it was reported that Peter Puffin had been spotted making a run for it............no one has heard confirmation one way or the other yet but a note was found stating "I'm doing it for George, send word to me mother petunia penguin that I luv her"..........

We'll keep you informed of any updates as soon as they come in......signing off from the Daily Dongle....darrrrn sarrrrrf...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just out of interest is it just plush toys of the feathered variety that are in for the whole "mel Gibson-ransom" treatment.

Cos my nipper has a monkey that freaks me out that I would also like to put in for consideration...

I'm sure it's eyes follow my every move :scared:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Flubs said:


> newsflash..........
> 
> it was reported that Peter Puffin had been spotted making a run for it............no one has heard confirmation one way or the other yet but a note was found stating "I'm doing it for George, send word to me mother petunia penguin that I luv her"..........
> 
> ...


You really do crack me up, great stuff Flubs, have some reps little lady!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow beanys been missing for a while, musta got the bug that was going around ukm, it knocked me out for 2 weeks, sh!t times, hope your back on it soon matey


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

yo Beany let's have an update matey :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> yo Beany let's have an update matey :thumbup1:


he's too poorly Cap'n..Flintasaurus spoke to him on the telephone and he has a lung thingy which is hurting him, but he's coming back though...

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnn.......soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon.........so ya knarrrrrr, we're "house sitting" until he returns....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> he's too poorly Cap'n..Flintasaurus spoke to him on the telephone and he has a lung thingy which is hurting him, but he's coming back though...
> 
> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnn.......soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon.........so ya knarrrrrr, we're "house sitting" until he returns....


So the journals just sitting........untended........free for hijacking? What a great opportunity to riddle it with dirty pics  ........


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pmsl!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hope he comes back soon i miss him


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

That's gonna leave mental scars


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl!!


Haha this is the one that sweat still can't sleep because of


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> So the journals just sitting......untended.....free for hijacking? What a great opportunity to riddle it with dirty pics  ......
> 
> @Sweat


Are you just trying to make me horny ? I bet you are you sly devil you :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha this is the one that sweat still can't sleep because of


Trying to sleep with a raging boner can be difficult, thats true


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

And so the thread plunges straight into the gutter.... Pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> And so the thread plunges straight into the gutter.... Pmsl


U mean down the sh!tter?

Serves the cvnt rite  lmao.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh dear....



George will be turning in his taxi! you naughty lot...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George, you may be happy to learn that you can delete what others have posted in your journal,

...............Just saying


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> U mean down the sh!tter?
> 
> Serves the cvnt rite  lmao.


Boom boom!!

May it be a lesson to others....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> George, you may be happy to learn that you can delete what others have posted in your journal,
> 
> ...............Just saying


Spoil sport


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Thought I'd go back n remove it.....then realised I can't on my mob PMSL, it's there till tomorrow now so get ur [email protected] in lads


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

It's the thread that keeps giving!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing like anal rhono hairs to mess up training a Beany?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Thought I'd go back n remove it.....then realised I can't on my mob PMSL, it's there till tomorrow now so get ur [email protected] in lads


Or second one eh @Sweat lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I am feeling kinda uplifted by my journal, I am glad Pete the Puffin escaped!

I been struggling with my breathing really bad, its clearing up, but I got pretty depressed and down to be honest, diets not been bad but training has consisted of a few walks. I been to the gym a couple of times but its been too much, warming up was my workout. Its not been as bad as it was in the summer, but this time its got me down, I think its because I was feeling really on top of it, I could see my muscles looking fuller and my numbers going up (with the Flintsters guidance).

I keep preparing each night, food, shakes, supplements and gym bag, but when the new day comes I still feel like crap, its taken my motivation, I have prepared for tomorrow and we will see what it brings. I think the sleepless nights are the worst, I cant sleep for more than a couple of hours at a time, I have to get up and take my meds to stop my bronchial tubes from spasming, this is what happens when a spasm takes place :-






Ive not needed an emergency hospital trips yet, but being on all fours heaving for breath is doing my core good ;-D

Flinty, Ive put four pounds on, not good ones. I may have to cut down on my grub while I am inactive as I am still doing the diet plan but not working out. Was good to get your message, its given me a "bump", I miss being called a cnut.

Grubs all prepped. We shall see what tomorrow brings, been a good day today.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope you get better soon matey, the gym will still be there however long it takes !


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome back mate.

Sorry to hear you have been through the wars, if nothing else your steely determination will see you back on track.

Hope your over the worst of it now fella, rest and recoup and you will be back stronger than ever :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo George luv! Really sorry to hear bout your poorliness...I feel awful for you...but George, as was said above, the gym and the weights will always be tree waiting for you, and so will we.....although not sure how much comfort you would really get from THAT!!! Hahahaha hahahaha....

You get well, do your best, and you will get back at some point, you know it right?

Errmmm....I could of course send you some of my emergency gum I bears? The red ones that I keep in my fluffy sock drawer? I've only sucked on em a couple of times and could if you really wanted some, brush off the bits of sock clinging to them...I won't mind...really I won't.....:laugh:

VERY good to hear from you....cos at least we know your fingers are still working right?  . Heheheheheh....sorry, being cheeky..

Take care George-bean.....


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

LMAO at the Janik photo... he posted that in my journal a couple of weeks back and I was going to shut down the journal and start a new one, but he removed it!

Mental scarring... also he has no johnson... tiny Janik!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad your back with us GB and really do hope your 100% very soon!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sweat said:


> LMAO at the Janik photo... he posted that in my journal a couple of weeks back and I was going to shut down the journal and start a new one, but he removed it!
> 
> Mental scarring... also he has no johnson... tiny Janik!!


Oooooooooooooh? That was him? I thought it was his sister, ya know, cos of the missing bits and bobs.....hehe


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oooooooooooooh? That was him? I thought it was his sister, ya know, cos of the missing bits and bobs.....hehe


Ya that and the fact that he looks pregnant and has man boobs?!

Lol!! Only joking Janik, your a tank really and am sure you have a massive schlong (for a 4 year old)...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good to see you back GB hope you feel better soon


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good to see you're still around.. like others said gym'll still be there - get yourself sorted!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know how you are feeling GB. I had a bad chest infection just before Christmas and my breathing was terrible, I was taking my inhalers hourly and they were doing nothing. In the end I had to take some prednisolone from the GPs and after a week I was back to normal but it is truly a horrible experience. The GP took my peak flow reading and it was below 300, it's never very high but it's never been below 300.

Anyway I'm glad your on the mend now, just take it easy and only return when you are fully ready. Don't rush back and risk your health.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mate i have mild asthma,used to be just hay fever,i too have had this bestard infection,two courses of anti bio,even steroids prescribed,i can only sympathise with you it has been with me 6 weeks,i have inhaler,it just does not help,my god it must be hell for you mate,so sorry.

It is not possible for me to get in car without breath being taken away,honestly mate,i send you much wheezing and puffing good wishes,xxx

Everyone on here has missed you fella keep posting these guys will lift your spirits it does help.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes george you cnut. thanks for coming on and we will talk this week i promise. want my machine working and back online x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey George. Sorry to hear that. Don't get down heartened. All your work won't be lost. It's a step backwards but you're not back to square one. Everyone here's rooting for you. Get well mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate! Sounds poo.

Go and buy some chest eaze  That'll perk you up lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning GB  get well soon buddy. missing ur banter x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Oooooooooooooh? That was him? I thought it was his sister, ya know, cos of the missing bits and bobs.....hehe





Sweat said:


> Ya that and the fact that he looks pregnant and has man boobs?!
> 
> Lol!! Only joking Janik, your a tank really and am sure you have a massive schlong (for a 4 year old)...


u 2 have no idea how close u are to getting a pic of my boab in ur journal :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u 2 have no idea how close u are to getting a pic of my boab in ur journal :lol:


Well, can I just point out that I was encouraged by Sweat and the smell of almond biscuits from the other side of the room...I cannot be responsible for my actions and am easy led...

ps: what is a boaby? if it's anything below the waist DON'T even think of putting it in my journal!!!! but I know that Sweat would like to compare size...i...errr...ummm...think that's what he said anyway?? forgive me if I'm wrong... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Well, can I just point out that I was encouraged by Sweat and the smell of almond biscuits from the other side of the room...I cannot be responsible for my actions and am easy led...
> 
> ps: what is a boaby? if it's anything below the waist DON'T even think of putting it in my journal!!!! but I know that Sweat would like to compare size...i...errr...ummm...think that's what he said anyway?? forgive me if I'm wrong... :whistling: :laugh:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Well, can I just point out that I was encouraged by Sweat and the smell of almond biscuits from the other side of the room...I cannot be responsible for my actions and am easy led...
> 
> ps: what is a boaby? if it's anything below the waist DON'T even think of putting it in my journal!!!! but I know that Sweat would like to compare size...i...errr...ummm...think that's what he said anyway?? forgive me if I'm wrong... :whistling: :laugh:


pmsl dont play the innocent with me flubs.......u lived in scotland for a while......u know fine well what a boaby is mg: :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

30 press ups, 30 sit ups, little bit of benching and three sets of bicep curls, left me in a right old state physically but mentally put me on a high ;-D. Glad I have the bucket in the garage lol.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> 30 press ups, 30 sit ups, little bit of benching and three sets of bicep curls, left me in a right old state physically but mentally put me on a high ;-D. Glad I have the bucket in the garage lol.


Good work GB, just ease yourself back in, will be firing on all cylinders in no time again buddy. 

Throwing up is for Winners!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> 30 press ups, 30 sit ups, little bit of benching and three sets of bicep curls, left me in a right old state physically but mentally put me on a high ;-D. Glad I have the bucket in the garage lol.


Welcome back mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice to see your doing your bit again fella! Soon be putting us all to shame again.

:thumb1:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

well that's 20 press ups more than i can do....

good to have you back.. don't rush in though -- baby steps


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> 30 press ups, 30 sit ups, little bit of benching and three sets of bicep curls, left me in a right old state physically but mentally put me on a high ;-D. Glad I have the bucket in the garage lol.


Good for you mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> 30 press ups, 30 sit ups, little bit of benching and three sets of bicep curls, left me in a right old state physically but mentally put me on a high ;-D. Glad I have the bucket in the garage lol.


 :thumb: :thumb : :bounce: :bounce:

Back on the road to recovery  just take it steadily ...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ease yourself back in buddy, I've been ill over Xmas too, feels good getting back into it though don't it!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> 30 press ups, 30 sit ups, little bit of benching and three sets of bicep curls, left me in a right old state physically but mentally put me on a high ;-D. Glad I have the bucket in the garage lol.


glad to see you back mate. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awreet min  u are 1 determined mofo......superb mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> 30 press ups, 30 sit ups, little bit of benching and three sets of bicep curls, left me in a right old state physically but mentally put me on a high ;-D. Glad I have the bucket in the garage lol.


 :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: Way to go George!!!! yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....a start is a start is a start okay? onwards and upwards my friend, onwards and upwards...

x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hope alls well my bean flicking chum


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Did some light weights tonight, was wheezing like a glue sniffer, but there are signs of improvements, I only got up once last night, feels good to be doing a bit again.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ease it on mate,nice n slow,,,,


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Did some light weights tonight, was wheezing like a glue sniffer, but there are signs of improvements, *I only got it up once last night*, feels good to be doing a bit again.


As per bit in bold, as you get older just 1 erection per night is considered not bad I think...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

1 more than me...but I digress.

Nice to see your easing back into a rhythm mate, first and foremost get yourself back to full health...the rest will fall back into place easy enough.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George-Bean...happy Friday mister...you're coming back to us bit by bit dude......and THAT is the important thing right?

Hope things are picking up for you, I really doooo...lotta poorliness around at the moment...it ain't good...take care hey? and be gentle on yourself over the weights...everyone is wishing you on and wishing good stuff....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

How's the recovery going mate? If you need any help with anything, don't forget I'm only about 20 min away from you.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope you're still on the mend and feeling better.  Take care and take it easy!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Georgey porgey!!!! what's occurring up there in your world...you getting on the mend? Hope so, have a hug (((((((((((o))))))))))))...Happy Sunday George, and a hullo to your lovely wife too.....(not that I've met her of course but her pics look fabby)....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

All the best GEORGE


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

its getting quiet in here.....must i infect it again?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate you have got us all worried you've been away so long now.

Post us a thumbs up and let us know your still with us


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

*GEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGE.....*

Time for a T'internet hug...((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i havent heard jack sh1t from him.. must have given up on it all !!!

all the best geargoe if you read this mate in whatever you have decided to do XX


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Criminal waste


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

U better be back soon mofo!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't make us come round there.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flints broke him,,,


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words and support.

I felt I needed to stay away for a while, with being so sick I was pretty down and depressed, there was no way on this earth I was going to come on the forums and start being depressed and spreading negativity, I feel its like a disease of its own. Everyday I prepped and prepared for a good day, it didn't come, I was not going to come on here day after day with gloomy and depressing posts, I needed to deal not only with my physical health but also with my mental attitude, I was lower than one of Flintys squats!

I am very much mended physically now, for the last five days I have slept for five or six hours a night, my chest and throat are feeling pretty normal now (for me). I am still working one body part a day and am about to change it from one part per night to two parts heavier every other night, for the the next few weeks I am going to be doing a fair bit of cardio as I have put on a few pounds and my fitness level has dropped, just gonna keep doing enough to get breathless and will monitor to make sure it takes longer and longer.

The most important thing is I now feel my old self mentally.

I have not been idle. I have cleared out and had the garage painted out, got a leg machine, got a preacher bench, setup up a dedicated shoulder station, a shrugging station, got various bits of kit, swiss ball, plates and carried out various improvements.

Flinty, thank you for your calls and texts, it made me determined to overcome and call with good news.

I am back at work tomorrow, back on the weights and back on the forums. Normality has returned and Biglbs, I have not bitten the dust! lol.

Thanks everyone, now I am gonna see what you been up too.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and support.
> 
> I felt I needed to stay away for a while, with being so sick I was pretty down and depressed, there was no way on this earth I was going to come on the forums and start being depressed and spreading negativity, I feel its like a disease of its own. Everyday I prepped and prepared for a good day, it didn't come, I was not going to come on here day after day with gloomy and depressing posts, I needed to deal not only with my physical health but also with my mental attitude, I was lower than one of Flintys squats!
> 
> ...


Welcome back mr B, first and foremost I'm glad your mentally back with us...

Not one to dwell on the negatives, your refreshed and healthy, that's what really counts.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome back Georgey boy ... we were worried for you!

Your positivity and determination are an inspiration!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome back m8, glad your all mended now, :bounce:

and we'll have some new pics of your updated gym m8. :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

superb, glad to have u back brother x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I've missed coming here ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oi,Oi Ya FOOKER ,about time too,this board is supportive mate,

i think you should have kept in touch,on here,i too have been ill but these wonderful guys have kept me feeling great,if ill,

The point is we all help each other,i think not posting was a mistake,we kept asking and wondering about you,in the end we thought you gave up,as you never responded to calls or messages,poor ol Flints was very concerned so i told him not to worry himself in the end,as he is a big soft cvnt as you know.

That said well done on overcoming it mate and welcome back,It realy is great to have you on here again,NO MORE AWOL,or i will come and find you and sit on your boney ass!Have some Reps for overcoming it mate!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Depression is a tough one mate, makes you do strange things, but you know what, 20 mins here has lifted me more, I think your right, it was a mistake to go awol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Depression is a tough one mate, makes you do strange things, but you know what, 20 mins here has lifted me more, I think your right, it was a mistake to go awol.


I spent a lot of years battling Depression/drugs/drink i know mate,the very best thing you can do is have your friends,i promise you this,i would never get fed up with listening i have been there and never ever an i going back,if i can help another get out of the same place then i am allMy time is free!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good to have you back..

as low as flinty's squats - guess he's doing more that 1/4 squats now then.. :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ass to grass baby, its the only way.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome back flicker, good to see you back on it mate X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Welcome back flicker, good to see you back on it mate X


X2

You'll have to come back up our way soon for a session


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Might take me a few weeks to get into shape, been a while since I walked like I have been buggered.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I made a calf raise block :-


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Got a few more plates. (also about half a dozen ten kg plates from tesco, the iron ones, they are pretty nice).










This is the preacher bench, got a pair of squat racks too which I use as a shoulder station, keep my shrug bar on the front.










New leg machine, really really pleased with this.










Its nice to be moving forwards, got half a dozen of us using the garage now.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> I made a calf raise block :-


may be worth getting some nonslip 'tape' for that.. helicopter tape?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive been mulling over making it non-slip, helicopter tape?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> Ive been mulling over making it non-slip, helicopter tape?


it's the stuff off roaders put on the tree sliders (poles down the side of the truck) to allow you to step on them. should be some on eblag


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice one, just got it from ebay, £2.50


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Getting my grub sorted for work for the next couple days, I'm thinking I should be able to cut off the bit of blubber I put on quick enough and use the time to improve my general fitness ready to hit Flintys bulking regime. It was shown to start working within four weeks so its a good thing to look forward too.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

All the best with the getting going mate.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Got a few more plates. (also about half a dozen ten kg plates from tesco, the iron ones, they are pretty nice).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful I'd love to have this


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good to have you back GB. Now get lifting!!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Great to see you back mate. Deep down i knew you hadnt quit!

Great pics of your gym as well!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Got a few more plates. (also about half a dozen ten kg plates from tesco, the iron ones, they are pretty nice).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey there's some kit ! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> You'll have to come back up our way soon for a session





George-Bean said:


> Might take me a few weeks to get into shape, been a while since I walked like I have been buggered.


Flinty will soon sort you out on that one!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

If that was on my road I'd pay you to let me use it lol no lie!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Thinking of negging you now Georgey, just b'cos I'm jealous:double ****:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... :bounce: :bounce: welcome back mister....just leaving this here like......






:laugh:

serves you right for leaving us!.....hahahaha........x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great to have you back mate, missed you.

Don't go killing yourself trying to get back to your max lifts too soon. Take your time and progress as your body allows. You'll find it takes less time to return than it did to get their in the first place


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> *Great to have you back mate, missed you.*
> 
> Don't go killing yourself trying to get back to your max lifts too soon. Take your time and progress as your body allows. You'll find it takes less time to return than it did to get their in the first place


he totally didn't say that last week when we were chatting about you with ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL the others...

ooop! sorry...I don't think I was supposed to tell you that....soz George...I've always been a grass.... :sneaky2:

:laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Great to have you back! :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome back George. Don't stay away next time. We're not just for the fun times, you know!

Loving the gym. You'll be able to charge admission for that soon.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oi 2 days no posting,,,,don't you dare,we will all un sub in here if ye do!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm here mate ;-D

Last night I did 40 mins of light weights and cardio, gonna hit some heavier stuff tomorrow night ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I'm here mate ;-D
> 
> Last night I did 40 mins of light weights and cardio, gonna hit some heavier stuff tomorrow night ;-D


That's my boy,well done mate,


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good show, make sure you ease yourself back in..


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Was a great workout, legs, not big weights, but lots of reps to get the muscles pumping.

Squats, Man these nearly killed me lol.

Ham curls,

Seated Leg extensions,

Calf Raises,

Did some shoulder pressing as I felt I had plenty in the tank and was enjoying myself. Fitness level seems quite shocking though at the moment. I am considering cycling to work and back.

Grub was good.

Spent an hour working out the wife and her friend in the garage too. Racheys friend is going to do the wolf run and wanted some help with strength training.

I'm having fun ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good to hear mate, take it steady and enjoy it!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> Was a great workout, legs, not big weights, but lots of reps to get the muscles pumping.
> 
> Squats, Man these nearly killed me lol.
> 
> ...


glad you're back and ENJOYING it, reps for Rach too for being in their with you..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there George...happy weekend mister...x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi all good encouraging comments, thankies ;-D

Did bench tonight, flat and incline, went really well. Hit 60k on the flat for 8 reps, plus other sets. Biceps nicely too. Grub was pretty good. Big Eddie Hitler came round and joined in. Feel great.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

your the man bro, keep at it, by reading a select few journals and this is one of em , it does make motivating myself easier so thnks for that guy's.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

have a good w.e buddy x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a good one, feel quite knackered from working out on Fri night. Thought a couple of days resting up would be wise, grubs all prepped and good ;-D

Got Eddie Hitler coming round tomorrow night for a session after work. Tues is Rach and Julies night.

Painted my chains black today as they where quite rusty and covered everything they touch with crap. I use them for all sorts of stuff, chains are a must for working out imo!

Happy Sundays ;-D


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad your back my GB!!!

Looking forward to more stuff in this journal!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats the difference between bench pressing seated chest press?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

bench pressing will make you use stabilising muscles as you lift. seated chest press will force you to push in a certain plane an not use all stabilising muscles...

(free weights are generally preferable to machines)


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

morning GB how's the recovery going?

have a great day


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning George Keep your chin up,give your lovely wife a big hug too!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George...have a good one...take care and hope you are recovering well..x


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Hope you're having a fab day Georgey porge!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

All been good for the last two days, one body part and one hours cardio.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man,i am in your corner


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How we coming along Georgey boy.... X


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> All been good for the last two days, one body part and one hours cardio.


Well done George.....wahayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning beansy ... glad your enjoying your return... if you ever want us to talk about your training you know where i am mate, but im not going to push you into anything bro you just seem happy doing as your doing so thats fine by me mate XX


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice one Flinty ;-D Evening all.

Rested today, cardio tomorrow with biceps, gonna keep like this till the end of the month, Im still huffing and puffing but less and less ;-D


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear you are well on the road back to full recovery!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice one George, sounds like a sensible approach.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

yo george - have a good one


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one George, sounds like a sensible approach.


I should realy learn this!!!

(Oh well,lift big or die it remains.)

George you're doing well mate,keep pluggin!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its all going pretty good, very hard to restrict myself mentally, physically its coming back real quick, grubs excellent. The extra fat I put on is almost gone which gave me a real boost. Might make a video later ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I did a bit of a mixed bag of upper body, thought it was time to go for a bit more.

Biceps.

Bench.

Shoulders.

Warmed up, light weights and classic flapping about Flubbs style.

Bicep preacher curls 30kg 3 x 10.

Benched 60kg 3 x 10.

Seated barbell shoulder press 32kg 3 x 10.

Added small amount of weight to each lift ready for next time. I'm pretty happy and feeling fitter and stronger, pushing it a little more every time.











Happy for constructive criticisms and even general p1ss taking lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Love it mate

how much difference do the chains make? Oh and I like the new safety bars you've added to the rack.

FFS change your music mate, I want to go have a lamb korma now :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

lol, I listen to it as it helps me brush up my Gujarati.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The weight of the chain progressively increases as more and more chain lifts off the floor. The weight you are lifting progressively becomes heavier, providing maximum muscular stimulation throughout the entire range of motion.

That,

It also make have to work harder to stabilize the bar. You sure know you have them on.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dinner was very tasty, steak, eggs, mushrooms, onions and salad.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice little session at The Engine Room. Did triceps and 30 mins cardio. Still feel like I have a full tank of energy, I may do cardio or core this evening seeing as I feel so full of beans. Ill be having a full Sunday dinner so it will be good to work it off ;-D

seated overhead triceps bar 3 x 10 @ 25kg

Triceps dips 3 x 10

overhead triceps rope pulls 3 x 10 @ 26kg

30 minutes on the cross trainer hiit training, this is starting to come now, chest is really clearing up, cant tell you how pleased I am.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

like the new avi mate, triceps bulging nicely :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George? do you have two journals? cos if you don't I think I've posted some comments to you in someone else journal thinking it was yours....and now I can't remember which one it was...oh gawwwwwwd! I need a brain....or at the very least a brain cell?....better go and see if I can find and delete before some bloke thinks I'm some sort of nutta....oh dear.....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope only one journal ;-D where ya been waffling lol and more worrying, what ya say? ;-D

Made these badboy lunches for Mon, Tues and Wednesday.

Chicken, beetroot, salad, fine sprinkling of cheese, tiny bit of salad cream and leafy salad. I am going mad on beetroot at the moment.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Very organised pal, back in the zone!

Are you bulking or cutting?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just trying to get back into shape, I was pretty sick, My next proper phase will be a bulk under the guidance of Flinty, I got stopped as I started just before Christmas. Mojo was quite badly affected but all is good now.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George...I love beetroot myself...beetroot and chicken butties...phwoaaaaaooorrrrr.......

Hey George....we know you werre proper poorly, and that's why we were so keen to get you back with us and see that you were on top of things and well enough to start training again......just take it easy and look after yourself.....you will get to where you want to be...life does have a habit of getting in the way that is for sure but the count of a good man is to keep going, and don't just give up when a hurdle approaches...there's always a way, even if it's slower, it's still a way to the same path right?.....not to expand, but I have done it myself so I know what I'm saying is true....

Have a good week George...x (not being pervy by the way).....


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Luv ya Flubs ;-D

I got the day off today, took the wife work and had a three egg omelet. Watched the walking dead and am on part three of "Victoria's Empire". Not quite sure what to do with myself to be honest, its just nice not having to do anything.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Luv ya Flubs ;-D
> 
> I got the day off today, took the wife work and had a three egg omelet. Watched the walking dead and am on part three of "Victoria's Empire". Not quite sure what to do with myself to be honest, its just nice not having to do anything.


Then just relax and don't do anything


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a very good sessions with a new guy from work called dogchew, did chest and triceps, all went really well, benched just over 70kg in my final set, I'm pretty happy with that. Triceps not too bad, did 35kg overhead triceps thingys, not sure what they are called, but you do them seated and dip the triceps bar behind your head. Also did triceps dips, 2x8 @ own body weight and and 1x8 @+7.5kg. All good progress. Got a chicken in the oven, Im sure its more economical to buy whole chickens rather that small packs of breasts?....... Got steak for dinner, the chickens for my packed lunchs. Im really feeling like I am getting back on form.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Great news mate,nice to see it


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im not sure what you call these, but they make you puff n pant.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> Im not sure what you call these, but they make you puff n pant.


if I could see the vid - French press?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo George...just a quick flyby on my way to bed.....progress on the go, great! Take care you.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rykard said:


> if I could see the vid - French press?


Yes I think it's the French Press too

tried it once and kept on banging the back of my head with the ez bar .... not bothered since!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its quite a taxing movement thats for sure!

Had a rest today, its a big leg day tomorrow, gonna murder them ;-D

Dinner and grub was good, weight was excellent this morning 12 stone 7 pounds, target weight for 1st March is 12 stone 6 pounds ;-D

My chest and breathing are great, feel quite normal and getting fitter, everythings heading in the right direction.

Well Ive sorted out my problems with EDF energy, they been taking chunks of cash from my bank, the DD should have been £89 a month, some month they been taking £200 - 300 even though my actual amount used is under £100. so after much wrangling and such I think I have it sorted, I also sent them this notification today:-

*21.02.13*

*
*

*
Please refund £350 back into my bank account.*

*
*

*
I am also informing you that you may not under any circumstances take more than £90 per month from my bank account without contacting me first. I expressively forbid it.*

*
*

*
If you take more than £90 per month from my account without my permission I will be making a charge for my time and calls of £50 per instance. Your behavior with regards helping yourself to my money is unacceptable. I will make it clear one more time, you do not have permission to take more than £90 per month from my account without my given permission from this date forwards.*

DD is not a healthy way to deal with these big companies.

Looking forward to legs tomorrow, gonna do it how Flinty taught me, Dogchew is gonna be walking funny after lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just made three mini trifles, that sugar free jelly is a life saver, home made custards a pain in the ass but worth it, Im sick of watching the lads at work tucking into trifles every dinner, I gotta have something ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Already had one ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ask for a refund of any overpayments direct back into your bank account too,fook em!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hello muckaaa....good to cya back training big man, roll on the food porn x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Totally mullered my legs tonight, squatting seemed difficult tonight, but went ok, I improved all round with it, weight etc, but expected more at this stage, perhaps I am just being over eager to get back to where I was.

Warmed up with chain squats etc.

Squats, ass to grass.

Fitness gauge of 50 squats, managed 25 squats at 22kg ;-(

10 @ 40kg

10 @ 40kg

10 @ 45kg

10 @ 45kg

Ham curls.

7 sets of 10 @ 35kg 20 second intervals, final set to fail varied partials. (this makes me puff a bit).

2 sets single leg seated leg curls @ 20kg

5 sets of 10 seated leg curls @ 20kg

3 sets calf raises @ 110kg.

Really enjoyed it, Flinty taught me the 20 second interval thing, the pump is really something!

Went to bed at 7pm after a home made curry, treated myself to three home made chapatis, had a full 7.5 hours of sleep unbroken, thats a first for a very long time and when I woke I had very little mucus. Its been a most excellent day/night.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good to see you're getting back on track George. I've been off for a couple of weeks myself with a back problem. Back in next week. Can't wait.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

morning mate, good to see the sessions getting done, well done mate nice work


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Totally mullered my legs tonight, squatting seemed difficult tonight, but went ok, I improved all round with it, weight etc, but expected more at this stage, *perhaps I am just being over eager to get back to where I was*.
> 
> Warmed up with chain squats etc.
> 
> ...


Mate if you go back through my log you will see that I am still not yet back to lifting what I was lifting in November last year! I took pretty much a month off over Xmas and now 3 months later Im still not quite back to where I was.

Now remember that's just time off, I wasn't ill like you mate.

Keep working and don't worry about how long it takes, the deeper you lay your foundations etc....

Oh yes WTF is the 20 second interval thing ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It is nice to be able to breath a buddy


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh yes WTF is the 20 second interval thing ?

20 second rest between ham curls. last set multiple varied heights.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Oh yes WTF is the 20 second interval thing ?
> 
> 20 second rest between ham curls. last set multiple varied heights.


sounds painful


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oi Oi Georgey...hope your weekend is being good to you and BB is right...don't try to run before you can walk okay? we want you well and happy and sweating your ickle socks off and feeling like a bawwwwseee...not going off on us again cos you've got ants in your pants over the training thing...it will come George, honestly it will..take care you...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hallllooooooo oldm Bean


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Guys, had a nice rest at the weekend, did a little run, breathing was good, old calf problem was still there, but hey, I ran 1.7km ;-D My cardio is good.

Tonight did a strange combo with Dogchew, wanted to see how his shoulders where as he had a problem with them previously, he did good, my workout went nice too, shoulders and chest. Grubs all spot on. No new numbers to post, but everything going well, March 1st is definitely going to be my "back at it" date.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice to hear George, are you going back under the watchful eye of flinty?

Seems you had a good thing going there before you got ill


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George...poop weather here today, grey and rainy and dull..hope you're getting better where you are...have a good day...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

morning George. Glad you're getting back on it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Whats occuring ya man beast ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hee heee...morning "ya man beast"...hee heeee....lol....rarrrrrggghhhh...hahaha...cough...hey george..have a good day mister..x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Where the fuk are you!!!!!!!? Stop doing this to me!!!! X


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Where the fuk are you!!!!!!!? Stop doing this to me!!!! X


plainly, he's in Bed Growing New Legs !

Come on George share the love


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> plainly, he's in Bed Growing New Legs !
> 
> Come on George share the love


Lol training the 3rd leg more likely


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend George...x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Crikey two days away from the forums and I'm hunted down hehe, Happy weekend Flubs ;-)

Looks like its gonna take a little longer, was aiming for 1st March, not quite ready, although things are good, it gave me a good target and I worked hard towards it. I feel pretty confident that April 2nd will be my "full on back at it" date, theres no way I am gonna say the 1st, there will be too much stick from ya all!

MY gouts playing havoc now, my own fault for dropping off the vitamin C, mind you it doesn't effect my training except for calf raises. It came on on Wednesday, my own fault, but it will soon be gone now I am back on the vit c. IF you know anyone with gout then I can assure you it works. 1000mg minimum per day, takes about 2 weeks to take it off in the beginning, then if like me you drop the vit c for two days it comes back, takes four days back on the vit c to take it off again.

Next week I am going to drop 5 pounds of bodyfat. I am gonna hit the tuna/green veg and water diet for five days. I will be lean! Gonna take some before and after pictures of this "mini cut". Last time I only managed to stick to it for two days and I was off tune for several weeks. But if Flinty can stick to his very restricted diet for 6 months I can go five days.

I am off work today, going to get some winter sun (sunbed), need to do some personal grooming so gonna have a haircut, gonna shave the other regions too, looks like Pinocchio has joined the Taliban at the moment lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Bit of an update, food made for most of last weeks grub was salads with eggs n chicken for the mornings, veg currys, lamb currys and chicken currys, steaks. Was a good week with eating, 12-8 this morning so happy with that. Anything under 13 stone is how I wish to stay for the moment, but more importantly I feel I look healthy and good ;-D



Working out today was fun, did chest n biceps together for a change.

Flat bench wasn't really that great number wise, but it was acceptable and form was very good.

Incline I am getting the numbers up, first video is a form checker.






Second video is me at the limits, last couple of reps are funny to watch ;-D






Ill be adding another kilo to my preacher curl this is the last set.






I love you guys ;-D


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you wouldnt add another kilo to preacher if you pulled arms back a little so elbows were higher and you went all way down to straight arms lol.. i would knock weight off X

last press there you nearly cam a roy cropper hahaha...

good work mate good to see you enjoying it X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work mate! Well prepped. Home gym looking good.

5lb of body fat in a week. What's your BF % of the 12st 8lb mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Your preperation scares the sh1t out of me pmsl. Great to see mate, keep cracking on


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome, esp liked the end of the 2nd video

:lol: Love the vest and beanie hat look mate :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Rob Im pretty round lol, have no idea of my BF.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Rob Im pretty round lol, have no idea of my BF.


Lol.

Round is the new ripped 

Where does 5lb come from mate? Just a number you know you can hit in a week?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning bean have a awesome day !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George...hee heee...i have a vest that colour...err...ok...too much information..it's frilly round the edges though? 

and ps Georgey Bean....WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRV YOU TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....

now go and bust some chops! I mean weights!...hee hee..chops...yum yum.....with apple sauce...sigh.....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good in the vids matey! agree with flintof....but i think its a case of lowering the bb holder lol, u must be able to lower it so u get full rom x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

KK Ill sort out the preacher curls, May take supreme effort but I dont wanna drop any weight off of it unless I am elected mayor of snap city ;-D!!

5lbs seems a sensible weight for five days of the tuna/water/green veg 5 day diet. Im in day one of it and feel well fed and watered.

My legs are all jellied, did a humungous session on them tonight with Dogchew.

Wednesday night I have a general fitness test which I do from time to time, quite looking forward to that 

Going to try and sleep an extra hour or two each night this week.

All is going well ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I bet you stink!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

What's the general fitness test George? Is it something your gp does?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its something I do every now and then as a general gauge to my overall fitness.

3 sets bench press

3 sets incline press

3 sets pec dec

3 sets standing overhead press

3 sets pull ups

3 sets leg push

3 sets laying cable bicep curls

3 sets overhead triceps cable pulls.

These are all finished with partials (thanks for the pain Flinty).

My numbers with regards weight are not the best they have been, however my breathing and general overall fitness felt much better than for several months. I'm pretty pleased with progress.

Backs coming on nicely now too ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work man!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nice work mate. Looking tip top.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Delts looking good mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George-Bean...looking lovely, looking lovely....have a good day...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

delts/lats/traps look ace mate, really coming on a treat


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Was an interesting five days, kept at it eating the right stuff. I dropped five pounds but I'm not happy with how my skin feels, so Saturday I decided to feed up. My skin around my belly and hips was too weird, felt almost loose and empty, I think I would rather lose weight the right way than try anymore fast fixes. Was a good experience though and I am pleased I tried it. After a couple of days of normal healthy eating it feels more normal again. It was tuna, green veg and water. With one shake a day to push my protein level to the right number.










This weekend I decided to cut down on the dry fried eggs a little, this was purely from a taste/texture point of view. I've started doing them in a food bag in boiling water, same number of eggs. They are a lot tastier and I have found them to be very moist. I eat a lot of eggs so this is a good improvement. You just break the eggs into a food bag and drop them into boiling water, with a skewer thru the top of the bag to keep it in place. I really recommend trying it.










A guy at work gave me all these goodies this week too, he is very fussy about taste, myself I'd lick Ewens armpits if it promoted growth ;-D










I had a great Sunday lunch, roast pork and all the trimmings, kept it sensible.

Done my prepping thru till Wednesday.

Breakfasts is kippers, I cook these at work because they stink to high heaven!

Mid morning breakfast is boiled egg and mixed salad with olives.

Lunch is tuna/cheese/egg salad mix on a bed of iceberg lettuce.

Mid afternoon (pre workout) is a single scoop shake, glucosamine and pure oats.

Evening meals are steak, 2 x eggs and anything I fancy thats green.

Supper 2 x rivitas with peanut butter.

Multi vits at present are

6 x ethyl ester I think it was Flinty who got me onto these, my injuries and aches are noticeably less for sure.

1 x 1500mg vit c, the main thing I take this for is to flush purines to help control gout, this works 100%. If I stop the gout comes back.

1 x Zinc, for sleep and skin.

2 x codliver and omega fish oils.

1 x multivitamin.










So thats my diet and supps updated ;-D

Training.

Training was good and really enjoyable, Done everything thru out the week in good order, no big numbers but good hard work done. Saturday morning I trained with a guy called Neil, went a bit mad but was really good. I'm going to London next weekend to stay with a friend who trains, so I'll be going to his gym, I'll take pics and stuff.

Sorry I have not been on much, I miss coming on but I simply have so little time at the moment.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh ya, ordered these scales :-

http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150KG-BODY-FAT-ANALYSER-DIGITAL-BMI-WEIGHING-SCALE-GLASS-BATHROOM-LOSE-WEIGHT-/281040072831?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning George-Bean....blimey! that was a great post Georgey...and DO you have to be so organised...lol...you make me feel like a right ole sloth on the food prep side....I really need to do a bit better on that front....you are a fab inspiration and I love reading your posts......have a good day...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning buddy, all looking braw & organised as per :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning GB - that dexaprine is strong sh1t! Take half a tab before a session or cardio, be buzzing your tits off


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn, new scales came, 28.6% bodyfat. thats got to change.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Damn, new scales came, 28.6% bodyfat. thats got to change.


It will George, it will....no losing heart now! Nope! Not allowed on my watch buster!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Damn, new scales came, 28.6% bodyfat. thats got to change.


Home scales won't be very accurate but at least you have a benchmark now to work from. As long as it goes down, doesn't matter what the numbers are.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill not lose heart, just a bit surprised. But I do feel these scales will be a good tool.

Hugs Flubs.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The wife is 18% which kinda irritated me lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> The wife is 18% which kinda irritated me lol.


Awwwwwwwweeee. George! Now you've done it.....right that does it, I'm stepping away from the fruit bowl and dining on fresh air for the next six months! Hahaha......humph....t'would be a miracle for sure........but I can dream...

Hey georgey, it will be sweeter in the end when you get to where you want to be.....I promise......you my t'internet bud will be doing dat dere I'm a bawwwwse walk in no time....I have utmost faith in you.....now get your pants on and start swinging 'em!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I am just a little surprised at 28%, I'm pretty happy with the way things are going, but 28% lol thats over a quarter in old money!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Ill not lose heart, just a bit surprised. But I do feel these scales will be a good tool.
> 
> Hugs Flubs.


They wont mate, they will mess with your head.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont be too downhearted mate. From what ive read they tend not to be very accurate anyway.

Looking good in your progress pic! Keep it up!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B1n meats Scales is a good plan!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Damn, new scales came, 28.6% bodyfat. thats got to change.


That reading is rubbish mate NO-WAY is just under a 3rd of you fat.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

They're f*cking useless George. Just use them as a reference point. Or better still, take a lump hammer to them and buy some plazzy calipers off eBay for a fiver.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite mate, u having a good week?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite mate, u having a good *[email protected]*?


Bit of a personal question to ask George on an open forum mate? Maybe keep these things to your text sex sessions?!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a pretty average week, trained well ate well ;-D

Its the big trip to london tomorrow, meeting my buddy, he trains. Gonna take me to his gym and whatnot, be loose in the big city ;-D


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Had a pretty average week, trained well ate well ;-D
> 
> Its the big trip to london tomorrow, meeting my buddy, he trains. Gonna take me to his gym and whatnot, be loose in the big city ;-D


Have a good time George...wear your vest, it's raining down this end...xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Had a pretty average week, trained well ate well ;-D
> 
> Its the big trip to london tomorrow, meeting my buddy, he trains. Gonna take me to his gym and whatnot, be loose in the big city ;-D


Have fun matey x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

London was great, was good to be with my buddy. Trained hard at his local gym, Ironmonger Row Baths. It was more a leisure centre than a gym but with a little adaption everything you need to work out is there and it can be done. Its light on the free weights with only just enough free weights.

Had a great time though ;-D










Never seen an assisted dip/pull up machine like this before.



















Unusual chest press machine.










Grubs been good, was not a pleasant journey driving down the M1 in the rain with all the spray. All is good though ;-D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Did you workot to this?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

you were only 10 minutes away from where I'm working. Loving the cool ruler shirt!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Been a good week again, worked out big and hard, did Flintys special leg routine this evening with a couple of new guys, pity them for tomorrow lol. Its all going good. Can see change atm.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keep at it GB, sounds like all is well


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

what's going on Mate? are you well?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bet he's in the garage stuck under his oly bar


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Georgey...x be well...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hope ur well buddy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

You ok mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

2 month bump


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

He's gone isn't he? @flinty heard from him?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Shame... The fellas got some serious determination.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> He's gone isn't he? @flinty heard from him?


Not a peep bro :confused1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahh, hope he's ok, he's a lovely chap, always encouraging and worked his ass off, and I liked his organised meals, supps, geek I am.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Not a peep bro :confused1:


Shame. Hope he's ok. I know he had health problems.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No bean has been seen!?!?

Miss you matey x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Probably turn up on a stage somewhere


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Probably turn up on a stage somewhere


Yeah sweeping up


----------



## FatLad78 (Aug 13, 2013)

Spent a good hour yesterday and today reading many of this journal. Certainly gives me confidence in being able to shift my excess. George's first "before" pic is not too dissimilar from me at the moment. If he can do it, so can I.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well its been a year since my last post, I needed to take the time to discover what I wanted from this new lifestyle. I needed to "find myself" (yeah yeah I know the jokes will come lol). I didn't really understand what I wanted from this journey even though I knew I wanted change.

I have found myself, My trainings been very good, my diet is bang on and Ive never been fitter or stronger. I am also in the right place mentally. I was trying to achieve so many things too quickly and trying to absorb too much information in too short a time.

I have reached 12 stones :thumb: (first thing in the mornings) and have been steady at that for a few months. (couldn't have done it without the knowledge gained here)

When I first started I thought I thought I wanted to be a huge body builder, also I wanted to bench 100kg and squat 200kg, have washboard abs etc (spose its true at the time of thinking it).

So now I am at my target weight and have a physique I can live with I am ready to put some back on as muscle.

I look forward seeing who is still about.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good to see you're back


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

blimey. welcome back.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good grief!

You don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite

You don't caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllll........:laugh:

Hey George...hello there you.....was hoping you were ok. Sometimes we can get caught up in all the hype and forget why we started it, plus there's sooooooooo much info out there....a person can get lost.

Good to hear from you and I'm glad that you sound happy and well. X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I am happy and content, thats quite something to say!

Ive got thru a heap of workout buddies along the way, glad you guys are still here ;-)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> Well its been a year since my last post, I needed to take the time to discover what I wanted from this new lifestyle. I needed to "find myself" (yeah yeah I know the jokes will come lol). I didn't really understand what I wanted from this journey even though I knew I wanted change.
> 
> I have found myself, My trainings been very good, my diet is bang on and Ive never been fitter or stronger. I am also in the right place mentally. I was trying to achieve so many things too quickly and trying to absorb too much information in too short a time.
> 
> ...


Welcome back mate, glad to learn your fit and well and doing great :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome back mate, glad to hear all is well


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome back! :thumb:

The mental side of this sport can be tough, and although its what drives us and keeps us motivated, can also be a major head mess at the same time so its good that you've got that sorted and know what you want.

Great to see you're back and doing well. :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Tiz true Keeks, I feel ready for the next stage, like I have come out of the wilderness.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Morning! and welcome back


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

welcome back


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Ryk, hows it going over the dark side of town?

Ive gotta track down everyones latest journals ;-)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome back matey, you were missed!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Thanks Ryk, hows it going over the dark side of town?
> 
> Ive gotta track down everyones latest journals ;-)


mine's in my sig!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate - cheers for kind words in my journal


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> Thanks Ryk, hows it going over the dark side of town?
> 
> Ive gotta track down everyones latest journals ;-)


Bit up and down, shouler and neck are ok, but work got in the way. Starting to getback in to it though


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had the day off work today, I am off till Tuesday, gonna do a time triathlon tomorrow, it will be my second one, an hour swimming, and hour on the xtrainer and an hour on the gym cycle doing moderate hills. The last time I did it was one month ago and it knackered me out completely but was good fun. I didnt push myself enough the first time to be honest, the cycle and cross trainer were not pushed enough, I learnt a fair bit though. This time Ill push it more and make notes of distances. I ought be asleep but Ive slept 16 out of the last 24 hours. no more second job ;-D

I am going for a growth spurt, Ive read this article several times (posted up by Ginger Ben elsewhere) about squatting http://www.t-nation.com/training/185-rep-squat-workout and I quite fancy it. For some reason I feel quite nervous about it, looks pretty damn intense. Also after such a real war to get my fat off I am pretty scared of putting fat back on.

Training and grub been great this week. My new gym buddy turned up every time and worked her ass off every time, it helps a lot. We have very differing goals, so we spot each other etc during each others downtime.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oooph! good luck with the super squats ! will be interesting to see how you get on !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

To be honest I feel a bit nervous about it for some reason. Im also a little unsure where to start (Illl find it once I start). Ive not failed at anything so far, had a few blips, blimps and tumbles; but this does look quite a monstrous program to do.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Got to be worth a try George. Personally I won't be doing it though :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

My recovery times arnt great from normal leg sessions. Took me five days to recover from the last session which was :-

5 sets squats (10 reps), proper ass on grass. (I could pick up a pencil with my ass crack lol)

7 sets leg curls, last set to fail with partials.

5 sets hamstring curls, last set to fail with partials.

4 sets of 10 on leg push both legs.

2 sets of 10 leg push single leg.

If I have anything left in the tank I do inner and outer thighs, calves I do on shoulders day.

When I embark on the squat routine I am thinking of not doing a leg day at all and just doing the squat routine for my legs, squat routine is twice a week.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't think you'll need anything else apart from maybe some calf work tbh


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Was a good mullering today, 55 lengths of the pool, it seems effortless when you start but by the end my shoulders really feel worked, The xtrainer was pretty easy, just under 7km, the bike was testing as I was running out of steam, did 19km. Kept my heart rate under 125/130bpm on both machines.

Im thinking of painting out the gym in a zany colour, its magnolia at the moment, saw a bright green one on here and thought hmmm looks good!.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Was a good mullering today, 55 lengths of the pool, it seems effortless when you start but by the end my shoulders really feel worked, The xtrainer was pretty easy, just under 7km, the bike was testing as I was running out of steam, did 19km. Kept my heart rate under 125/130bpm on both machines.
> 
> Im thinking of painting out the gym in a zany colour, its magnolia at the moment, saw a bright green one on here and thought hmmm looks good!.


I've also been thinking about repainting the walls a zingy bright green (they are white at the moment) ... reckon the zingyness might give a pyschological stimulus to my workouts ...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nap was nice, as was dinner, had leg of lamb steaks x 2, bit of feta, salad and a gallon of tea.

I have to change gym soon, it will be a real hard thing handing my card in at the engine room, its a proper spit n sawdust gym. Achieved so much there. My hours and their hours will not be comparable after the 9th May when I move to a new hospital and differing hours. I went to look round a place called "The Nuffield". They have a heck of a lot of kit and a real nice pool, its also open 630am - 10pm Mon - Fri. 8-8 at weekends. It looks very clean and modern to what I am used too.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had an easier day today, went to the gym with Seema and showed her how a few more of the machines work, did various stuff. From my point it was more of a bit of stretching and form practice. I have come to prefer working out with free weights. However I do think the cable crossover is an essential machine a the gym from a personal preference point of view. Been a very nice day.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Late night musings.

@Keeks

Showed my workout buddy your pics in your journal, she was most inspired and "wowed". Shes a way to go but has banged off just over a stone in 7 weeks with weights and cardio. When she first started with me she had never done weights or any real working out, I'll give her much credit, she puked several times during the first workouts but hell she just wiped her mouth, swigged some water and carried on. Been a real pleasure working out with her, she turns up every time, mornings and night; works out till she has nothing left. She's shamed most of the guys who I've tried to buddy up with.



I trained at this place a couple months ago in North Cyprus, not a bad gym if anyone's going for a visit. Charged my £25 for two weeks unlimited, didnt get my moneys worth as I spent most of the time drunk, injured or hungover lol. Went about four times.



Stuff I'm watching on tv regular at the moment :-

Biggest loser, (Australia)

Secret eaters,

Obese, a year to save my life,

Catching up with the recent weight lifting in Israel, got hours and hours, most impressive.

(ya I do watch other stuff ;-))


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahh thats fantastic to hear! Well done to her and sounds like you make an awesome gym team motivating each other and keeping each other hard at it. Its great to find someone that works as hard as you and is prepared to put the effort in. :thumb: And thank you, that really means a lot.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Your welcome.

I actually cleaned out the gym today, where does all the dust and crap come from? It sure looks different from how I first built it lol, ripped it out and redid it last summer, got more kit and got rid of some, put mirrors and checker plates in etc, ripped down my home made cage, made it bigger and wider. Didn't realize how important the cage was when I first started out and now its the most important thing. Got a lat pull down, that was a great buy. Picked up a treadmill and a few other odds n ends. Just need to get some flooring. Been toying with the idea of painting it out, but to be honest its okay and I think Ill stick with white and black.

I feel kinda lazy as its a rest day, if I dont work out I feel kind of sluggish.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Did not realise you had fired this up again,will read and follow again buddy,good luck!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

@biglbs Thanks fella, very proud to have you on board.

Was a tricky day today with it being Easter Sunday, lots of family stuff to do and so little time.

Morning :-

Preacher curls. (warmed up first)

18kg x 2 sets (15)

28kg x 2 sets (15)

38kg x 3 sets (12)

42kg x 2 (pb)

42kg x 3 (pb)

10kg x about 35 reps.

cable bicep curls.

4 sets @ various weights maxing out.

Then I had to go out :-(

This evening

Band resistance leg raises and scissoring.

Roman chair leg raises.

Bicycle sit ups.

Ab roller.

About 20 short overhand tug of wars.

3 short sessions on battle ropes, to exhaustion.

An odd combination, but it was an odd day with having to go out.

During down time I finally got around to making the new overhead pulley. I have my lat pull down and I can do overhead triceps pulls with that, but I dont feel I can put enough weight on that and it remain steady, it is a home pull down and not designed to be yanked around at funny angles. That's not to say its a bad machine, also the pulley Ive put in is very heavy duty and I put it in right above my flat bench. I am sure I can use it for all kinds of new tortures 

Grub was a nice treat (cheat), full turkey dinner and pudding. Had second helpings of the veg and a little more gravy than I should, but it was a special meal. Also got a haunch of turkey (emu more like) to bring home.

A good day indeed.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sooooooo....to recap...2 PBS and a roastie dinner...AND pud!

Well now, that sounds like one helluva good day Georgey.....noice one...and happy Easter...x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It was a nice day ;-) Ill be playing with all sorts of different workouts for a few days until I've sorted out this 90 day squat routine. I have to get my mind sorted out around it as I'm going to be putting weight on and thats quite a big thing after the battle I had last year.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nothing too fancy for me today.

Trained with Seema early, she hit Biceps big time and a bit of benching to kill 15 mins, she had to go to work.

I did triceps and chest.

Tricep cable pull downs x 5 sets heavy to light.

Tricep dips (bodyweight 3 x 10).

Bench press.

Warm ups.

2 x 40kg x 12

2 x 55kg x 10

1 x 72kg x 1

Wide grips :-

2 x 32kg x 10

2 x 30kg x 25

3 sets dumb bell flyes. (light)

3 sets front raises. (light)

I stuffed my face with a turkey leg this morning, I think it sat heavy.

Put 4 pounds on, cant really see where, could be a lot of water as I was drinking tea for England over the last four days. A good sweaty cardio session will sweat a hunk of that out. Also sleep was very poor last night and I find that makes a huge difference. Look nice enough in the mirror though and thats my main measure now.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorted out my grub for work for the next three days, critique most welcome :-

Double egg salad for breakfast.

I showed it in its stages of being made.



salad on beetroot,

then a layer of fine diced feta with spring onions, celery and green pepper.

then a can of tuna mixed with peas, a small spoon of low fat mayo and a small sprinkling of cheese.

Couple of single scoop shakes.

Dinner tomorrow to be decided yet.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Sorted out my grub for work for the next three days, critique most welcome :-
> 
> Double egg salad for breakfast.
> 
> ...


Sounds rather nice ... though no longer much of a fan of tinned tuna ..............


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Theres several nice sources of protein in there, one sensible beetroot for carbs, I use the tesco own tuna chunks in water/brine and add a small spoon of mayo to make it more edible. Its filling and darned edible!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Theres several nice sources of protein in there, one sensible beetroot for carbs, I use the tesco own tuna chunks in water/brine and add a small spoon of mayo to make it more edible. Its filling and darned edible!


You are making me hungry now ... soddit!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Subbed matey. What are the stats and goals at the Mo?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Dinner was darned delicious. A lettuce with feta, olives, toms, cucumber. Scrambled liquid egg whites, feta, mushrooms, red onion and red pepper, The picture doesn't do it justice. The liquid egg whites dont look too tasty but they a a great buy from Sainsburys.

Grub was bang on today, loads of fresh veg/salad and multiple sources of proteins.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Dinner was darned delicious. A lettuce with feta, olives, toms, cucumber. Scrambled liquid egg whites, feta, mushrooms, red onion and red pepper, The picture doesn't do it justice. The liquid egg whites dont look too tasty but they a a great buy from Sainsburys.
> 
> Grub was bang on today, loads of fresh veg/salad and multiple sources of proteins.
> 
> View attachment 149427


You have made me hungry again....rump i think! :bounce:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Subbed matey. What are the stats and goals at the Mo?


Well I just finished with getting the worst of the lard off, had quite a battle with it over the last year, got confused and was pulling myself in many directions.

I've now decided its time to have a go at a proper gain in muscle and size. I have decided to have a go at this http://www.t-nation.com/training /185-rep-squat-workout It was posted up by The Forum King of the Gingers (Gingerben). After making several mistakes learning (as we all do) I am spending a couple of weeks giving it some real thought and planning. I am working out what to eat, when to train and what to train.

I am contemplating doing this squat routine twice a week as recommended in "Squat Assault", But I am also not happy at the thought of only working out twice a week even if it is a beasting, I dont function like that mentally. So I am thinking of adding in two more nights of triceps and forearms, Back and biceps.

I would greatly value some comments, critique and input on this, I can tell you 100 great ways to lose fat but when it comes to adding muscle properly I am a newbie.

Its a new game,,,,


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

George-Bean said:


> Well I just finished with getting the worst of the lard off, had quite a battle with it over the last year, got confused and was pulling myself in many directions.
> 
> I've now decided its time to have a go at a proper gain in muscle and size. I have decided to have a go at this http://www.t-nation.com/training /185-rep-squat-workout It was posted up by The Forum King of the Gingers (Gingerben). After making several mistakes learning (as we all do) I am spending a couple of weeks giving it some real thought and planning. I am working out what to eat, when to train and what to train.
> 
> ...


That squat routine looked cruel. May have another look at it.

perhaps go for something a bit easier if you don't get on with it


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I like cruel workouts lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

George-Bean said:


> I like cruel workouts lol.


Well high rep squats will kick the sh1te outta ya. Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Hafta to go out tonight, wifes treat and a surprise, I hopes its worth missing training for! lol.

Grub was bang on up till now, I hope wherever this secret date is has decent grub.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Hafta to go out tonight, wifes treat and a surprise, I hopes its worth missing training for! lol.
> 
> Grub was bang on up till now, I hope wherever this secret date is has decent grub.


Enjoy your night out ... the rest and feed up will do you good!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree, work has been very taxing. Rest is as important as working out. I keep thinking I ought get my sleep pattern sorted out, its a shocker to be honest.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel rather battered! Did a session of squatting to start working out what weights to work with on the "squat assault" routine I'm about to embark on.

Did all kinds of weights, highest being 72kg x 5 to a decent depth, not too bad after doing various sets of various reps. I think it is going to be an extreme program and judging by tonight I will struggle and battle very hard for a start even at a light weight. Looking forward to the challenge as it begins on Monday. I am still very much mulling over the food aspect, its troubling me the thought of eating so much more and I think it will be as challenging as the actual working out.

I think I will put the scales away after my Sunday weigh in and just weigh myself once a month. I am not sure what weight to expect to go on but I will use the mirror.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Take the calorie increase nice and steady mate. Won't add fat overnight so fortnightly increases of a few hundred cals is way to go I reckon. Adjust as you feel is right


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

my 1st look in here George and I like what I see, will be keeping an eye on things from now on


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Well I just finished with getting the worst of the lard off, had quite a battle with it over the last year, got confused and was pulling myself in many directions.
> 
> I've now decided its time to have a go at a proper gain in muscle and size. I have decided to have a go at this http://www.t-nation.com/training /185-rep-squat-workout It was posted up by The Forum King of the Gingers (Gingerben). After making several mistakes learning (as we all do) I am spending a couple of weeks giving it some real thought and planning. I am working out what to eat, when to train and what to train.
> 
> ...


I've got a strength coach George. He recommends I train no more than 3 times a week and some of his clients he has training twice a week. He's been doing it 30 years and knows his stuff. I think it's a hard concept to get to grips with, though.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

@ The king of gingers :- Yep I am gonna eat what I normally eat as it is a sensible balanced diet, but Im going to add in a few extra carbs (Ive been low carb for ages) and up my proteins. I think 3-400 calorie increase is ok?

@mark_star I'm really quite rubbish and usually takes me a few attempts to get it right but your visits and input greatly appreciated.

@Dirk McQuickly I've always had a problem with my training levels, I like to do something most days, I can only think its the fear of getting fat again. I really don't know, but I do really really love it and this is being fueled by having a really good gym buddy now who turns up every session even if it means getting two busses, I'm also feeding off her results and its spurring me on.

The leg assault is two monster sessions per week, I lost a fair bit off my arms when dieting the fat off, its just starting to come back nicely, so I am thinking two squat sessions, 1 bicep session and 1 triceps session, Im thinking they are only small muscles (in my case lol).

I was watching some vids and came across this, for some reason I have the idea to make a vid at the end of my sessions, went to pot at the end but thought it worth sharing ;-


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

The bar was bending nicely and it didn't look like it hurt much

Honest

:rolleye:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i like the legs twice a week, has really brought mine on well :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive given the wifelette the shopping to do today, with a strict list, I normally do the shopping as I am very fussy, she only likes processed crap, stuff like fray bentos pies and oven chips, I cant stomach it. Funny really as I used to eat the same kind of crap, now it really does make me queasy when I make it for her and just see it. So on the upside it means I have time to workout. Not sure what yet, I might just do a mix of stuff I have not done for a while. I wont train legs as I did them last night and the new routine starts Monday (OMG) lol.

I need a 1 ton scaffold pulley and a 1" spinlock hex/shrug bar if anyone has them for sale.

I was wondering, I don't drink much water, but I do have about 4/6 pints of tea a day (redtop milk, no sugar). Wondering on what people think about this, I don't think I can function without tea.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tea and coffee for me ... don't really drink much water ! and it's all hydration!


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

George-Bean said:


> Ive given the wifelette the shopping to do today, with a strict list, I normally do the shopping as I am very fussy, she only likes processed crap, stuff like fray bentos pies and oven chips, I cant stomach it. Funny really as I used to eat the same kind of crap, now it really does make me queasy when I make it for her and just see it. So on the upside it means I have time to workout. Not sure what yet, I might just do a mix of stuff I have not done for a while. I wont train legs as I did them last night and the new routine starts Monday (OMG) lol.
> 
> I need a 1 ton scaffold pulley and a 1" spinlock hex/shrug bar if anyone has them for sale.
> 
> I was wondering, I don't drink much water, but I do have about 4/6 pints of tea a day (redtop milk, no sugar). Wondering on what people think about this, I don't think I can function without tea.


try green tea or other "Detox"tea without milk without nothing. you ll get used to it

or try water with lemon in it. works for me aswell when I go out in the clubs or at home.

And always make sure u have a bottle of water with u at the gym. I usually drink 1 ltr of water when i carry with me a bottle


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

PS. i sometimes put cayenne pepper in my tea. Helps from flu and fastens metabolism


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill give the green tea another try, I have tried it but it was "not tea" lol. I always have water with me and do sip at it, but again "its not tea". Good idea with the pepper.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

cayenne pepper and cinammon. "hot"but effective


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Loads of tea isn't the end of the world if with skimmed and no sugar. Just need to be wary of the caffeine content but other than that it's all water at the end of the day.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fray bentos steak and kidney pie :drool:

I want one now :crying:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You don't want that crap mate lol, they are nasty and smell just like dog food! and @BestBefore1989 why are you dressed as a Roman in your avatar? I just noticed......


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

That was a nice workout, general upper body and messing about. Not heaps of big numbers. Really enjoyed it and did lots of things I dont normally do or have not done for a while, dragon flags, crucifixions etc, Did a bit of cardio on the battle ropes, they certainly demolish me at the end of a weight session.

Finally got round to putting the kettle bells on the wall, home gym is looking good now. Surprising what you can get done during down times lol. I really ought to paint the ceiling in there, but I hate painting soooo much. Time for a well earned feed.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I certainly hate painting ceilings!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice and well earned ;-) 1/3 kilo Scottish grass fed beef steak, olive n pepper salad, pasta spinach balls and a fried egg.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

George-Bean said:


> You don't want that crap mate lol, they are nasty and smell just like dog food! and @BestBefore1989 why are you dressed as a Roman in your avatar? I just noticed......
> 
> View attachment 149707


LOL

not quite mate

Its a Marvel Thor Costume T Shirt


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I was more thinking :-


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think substituting water for tea works as a rule. Tea is a diuretic, so it actually dehydrates you. IIRC, as they say...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its like the great British bake off in the kitchen this morning lol. weighing and measuring everything.

240 - 260 grams protein per day

190 - 210 carbs per day

and fats is constant at about 60 - 85 grams per day.

2600 calories a day.

I'll post more details and a few pictures in a bit.

I am going to start using Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL tomorrow. I am a little unsure of the doses.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

So the gyms changed quite a lot since I last took pics, here's how it looks at the moment, need flooring still and I'm contemplating a repaint. These yellow battle ropes are the business.



Moved the power cage, resized it.



Added mirrors with black checker plate around them, dumb bell stores on the ceiling, plate store up the wall, still keep the sick bucket ;-) (yep it gets used). Also lat pulldown.



Got the leg machine, back extension bench, treadmill and got several ceiling mounted fans.



Added chunks of stuff to the ceiling, few differing pull up bars (old door handles) suspension straps, overhead rope pull (tug of war).



found a good way to store plates on the wall, drill a hole and knock in a 1" pipe! Saves space and keeps them tidy.



The wife calls it "The Torture Chamber" lol.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Now thats the bollox of a gym mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Nice and well earned ;-) 1/3 kilo Scottish grass fed beef steak, olive n pepper salad, pasta spinach balls and a fried egg.
> 
> View attachment 149709


About time some real protein was on your plate :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I eat a lot of natural protein, funny enough I am about to add in a couple of shakes a day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I eat a lot of natural protein, funny enough I am about to add in a couple of shakes a day.


Natural.... Meat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Gym and food look awesome mate! :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nice gym mate


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheers mate, had many happy hours in there ;-D

Still go to a proper gym too.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

A great setup you have there George... :thumb: makes my effort look very "understated" :laugh:

while I'm at it here are the snaps you asked for


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks mate, most helpful.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Soooooooo....you might have just edged it on the home gym front compared to mine that I showed you the other week....not much in it tho... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Stuffs ready for tomorrow, seems a hell of a lot of food to physically consume in a day, this is just the stuff for work and dont include dinner and supper.



I did a beef n rice curry, 120 gram basmati rice, 200 gram mince beef mince),70 gram peas. (made three days worth).

3 egg breakfast box,

banana

2 shakes

supps, multivitamin/mineral, cod kiver oil, 1500mg vit C, 4 x est creatine, zinc, magnesium.

1 x scoop Jack 3d original.

With my evening meal and supper its close to 2400 calories.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

So I need an ambulance lol.

Squat Assault first cycle day 1/90.

30 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

20 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

15 @ 42kg

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg + one chain each side

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg + one chain each side (should have been 30 reps but had nothing left in my legs)

I videoed some of the sets, need to improve my form a little, its not the worst but requires a bit of improvement. This is a brutal leg workout as the rest between sets is timed. This was my first time on this program and I will adjust the weights as there is a small learning curve involved here.

I had some left in my legs after a short rest so I did some light leg curls and hamstring curls, just did light weights to failure x 3 sets of each. As GingerBen would say "feel fooked now".

I struggled to physically eat the volume of food so far today, I couldn't manage my 3pm banana, I just couldn't get it down me.

I really enjoyed this workout, thanks to Ben for posting it up, Also seeing Greshies journal and his regimentation of training has helped me to form mine.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ooooh that's going to hurt tomorrow lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> So the gyms changed quite a lot since I last took pics, here's how it looks at the moment, need flooring still and I'm contemplating a repaint. These yellow battle ropes are the business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just about the best home gym I have ever seen.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Stuffs ready for tomorrow, seems a hell of a lot of food to physically consume in a day, this is just the stuff for work and dont include dinner and supper.
> 
> View attachment 149846
> 
> ...


Is that just one days worth of food. Good god, no wonder you struggled with your banana.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Is that just one days worth of food. Good god, no wonder you struggled with your banana.


Thats my grub for at work. (the stuff in the tubs is made for three days, two tubs a day.)

Tonights grub :-

100 grams egg fried rice (used Sainsburys liquid egg whites)

207 grams Lamb steaks (should have been 250 grams hence the use of the liquid egg whites)

100 grams brussel sprouts



Spoon of peanut butter and a one scoop shake before bed.

Just waiting for Seema, she wants to train tonight.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one George. 30 reps of anything squatting is gonna hurt


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its fair to say I am tingling from the waste down!

I am planning on doing chest and triceps tomorrow, rest wednesday.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Its fair to say I am tingling from the waste down!
> 
> I am planning on doing chest and triceps tomorrow, rest wednesday.


Just wait until the morning lol !


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I will be keeping it sensible (but a nice good workout. To be honest I have got the laptop in the garage sorted properly now, I am gonna be concentrating more on form for a while. I was quite upset at myself when I watched my squatting, I want my movements correct. I seem to have picked up a couple of bad habits.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I will be keeping it sensible (but a nice good workout. To be honest I have got the laptop in the garage sorted properly now, I am gonna be concentrating more on form for a while. I was quite upset at myself when I watched my squatting, I want my movements correct. I seem to have picked up a couple of bad habits.


 I think it is very easy to pick up bad habits, especillay when you workout at home. I'm always conscious of not going deep enough on squats, I think I go parallel but then wonder afterwards whether I have done or not... especially on the heavier sets ...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent job with the gym mate

and love the squat assault, top man


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Thats my grub for at work. (the stuff in the tubs is made for three days, two tubs a day.)
> 
> Tonights grub :-
> 
> ...


I love sprouts and have done since I was a kid. Sadly I can't eat them too often as they give me the worst wind ever. Were talking "I'm going to divorce you if you don't stop" type wind. I've got a nice bit of lamb in the freezer, might have to get it out to defrost tomorrow.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I know this sounds daft, but you guys all know to oil the steak and not the pan right?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I know this sounds daft, but you guys all know to oil the steak and not the pan right?


Exactamondo....also do not add salt and pepper until the moment your cooking it,it pulls out the moisture,also the pan should be very hot ,as to seal the steak upon hitting the pan,for best results,use a heavy skillet pan.... :001_tt2: :smartass:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a nice workout tonight, chest and triceps. Nothing fancy but kept good form and had decent weight, esp on my chest.

Seema did a mixed bag, Back being the main, finished off with boxing for cardio. Got her using the chains a lot to help her increase her strength.






Grub was pretty good today, work stuff as previously described, same supps. Tonight had a 250g beef steak, 70g brussel sprouts, 100g of pasta (although I think most of the weight was the spinach in it oops). Made a sauce with 1/4 can toms, ginger, garlic and pepper. The toms may have taken me slightly over on my carbs but not by much. Was a pretty good feed.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your gym is looking very professional these days,love the chain too,good work ol bean.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

"pull it mother fu**er" lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Squat Assault first cycle day 4/90.

30 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

20 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

15 @ 42kg

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg + one chain each side

(3 min rest)

18 @ 52kg + one chain each side (should have been 30 reps but had nothing left in my legs again).

This really is one hell of a workout, second time doing it, couldn't finish the last set again but managed a further three reps, form was greatly improved. I feel satisfied that this is a great project.

Grubs been excellent all week (except tonight, but it's just because I didn't weigh everything, but If feel from experience that it was close enough, I was just too knackered.), Although I have struggled very hard to get it all in at midday. Lamb steaks, spinach in pasta, lettuce (and a spoon of salsa).



Got this bad boy moved into the garage, but I reckon he needs to work on his legs lol



A good week.

On another note, when We worked out Wednesday Seema really hammered the weights, then she suddenly felt faint and her lips started tingling, she had to stop training which is not like her at all. Shes been and had her blood pressure checked and is going Doctors on Wednesday for blood test. Quite worrying.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hope Seema is OK mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Echo above, hope shes ok


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah it scared me, she had to sit down n splash water in her face, shes a real animal with training so it was very real. I cant believe the Dr didn't check her sugar levels there and then, it takes a minute or two at most. Its her weigh in tomorrow, hope shes lost some for her confidence. She hammered her legs and pulverized the cardio tonight, I'm thinking she will be burning fat all night.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

there's been lots of times where i've made myself feel really light headed and more than a little grotty. it's worth getting checked but it's probably the fact that she just goes at it hammer and tongs


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mark_star said:


> there's been lots of times where i've made myself feel really light headed and more than a little grotty. it's worth getting checked but it's probably the fact that she just goes at it hammer and tongs


this ^ ( hopefully) :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

As above, hope she's Ok.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well it was leg night for her last night, she hammered it, slight dizziness for a moment. I am thinking its cos she does it to her maximum. It is worrying the crap out of me. I'll tell you guys one thing though, never ever scoff at the thought of having a chick for a gym buddy. She works out till she pukes, wipes her mouth, swigs some water and then carries on (she dont puke much now). Last night she did squatting, leg curls, hamstrings etc in a big big leg night and then still did hook n jab for cardio. Its 730am and shes already on her way here for some cardio. Best gym buddy Ive had.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Her weigh in went well, another pound gone, one pound every week and changing shape.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Her weigh in went well, another pound gone, one pound every week and changing shape.


Yay, go Seema! :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Way to go Seema! Keep an eye on the dizziness mate.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

It was a rest day today, I hate rest days to be honest.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> It was a rest day today, I hate rest days to be honest.


You need the rest day's to allow your body to recover matey ... as you well know lol ! (but I know what you mean!)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Was a nice day again, did lots of gardening, I love my garden, its just starting to bloom. Worked out pretty darned decent, kept it simple.

Flat bench.

Front raises.

Side raises.

Triceps rope pull downs.

Triceps dips.

No fancy numbers, but decent ones. I am concentrating on form for a while, I think I let things slip in that department.

I won't mention food, well actually I will. I had Sunday dinner, roast pork and all the trimmings, followed by banana pudding. Sunday dinner is the main social family meal of the week and its nice.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Was cold and dank here most of the day and I am gutted I couldn't get outside to do work in my garden :no:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Squat Assault first cycle, 3rd session of 8.

30 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

20 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

15 @ 42kg

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg + one chain each side

(3 min rest)

24 @ 52kg + one chain each side (should have been 30 reps but once again I had nothing left in my legs).

I think I have the weights about right, the first session, with poor form final set was 15 reps, second session was 18 reps and this one 24, form improving and feeling stronger. The last set wipes me out and left me on all fours this time lol.

Totally love this routine, cant believe I was so nervous and apprehensive before I started. Makes me feel quite good at this ;-)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I also finally got the Mrs in the garage to train and no new outfit was required!!!

Proof!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Grubs a little odd, but hafta use up what you got. I cant afford to throw grub away so I make it fit where I can. I do throw some stuff away if it doesn't fit my diet but it makes me grind my teeth lol.



Grub for Tuesday till Thursday for at work.

Supplements.

Breakfast boxes, chicken cooked with rosemary, 2 large eggs and chopped salad, 6 olives.

Lunch boxes, peas, rice, homemade beef bolognaise (thermal recipe), chicken.

Shake for afternoon.

Tues dinner, lean pork, sweetcorn/peas, one small tater, splash of gravy.

Freezer is well stocked with various meats, will pick what fits each evening.

Ate well today, eating carbs again is quite pleasant. Spagbol was main meal, kept it sensible.

2500 calories per day, give or take 50 about calories.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Chicken cooked with Rosemary sounds nice


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> I also finally got the Mrs in the garage to train and no new outfit was required!!!
> 
> Proof!
> 
> View attachment 150366


well done on that, took me ages to convince mine to workout, now she's laid up again lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I also finally got the Mrs in the garage to train and no new outfit was required!!!
> 
> Proof!
> 
> View attachment 150366


Good work! :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm pretty pleased, she doesn't like to do anything that requires exertion ;-)


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Glad you're enjoying the squats mate


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I am thinking its going to take me slightly longer than the 90 day cycle, if I dont hit the target and up everything at the end of the first 30 day cycle I may continue until targets are hit, that being said its still early days and numbers have improved steadily as has form.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How does the squat cycle work ? You may have covered it but I cant find the post.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I got the link from GingerBen so its credit to him :-

http://www.t-nation.com/training/185-rep-squat-workout

I think the tricky bit is actually committing to it and making a start.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I didn't fancy working out tonight, had a grueling day at work, however after a nap I got off my backside and did back n biceps, not the best, but I figure a not so great workout is better than none at all!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Well I didn't fancy working out tonight, had a grueling day at work, however after a nap I got off my backside and did back n biceps, not the best, but I figure a not so great workout is better than none at all!


Can be tough after work, but at least you did something!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I got the link from GingerBen so its credit to him :-
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/training/185-rep-squat-workout
> 
> I think the tricky bit is actually committing to it and making a start.


That looks brutal. Phase three with 7 sets of 15 will be pure hell. I'm currently doing 5 sets of 15 in total and this includes warm up sets so 7 working sets doesn't bear thinking about and to finish off with a set of 30. :scared: .

The biggest problem I have with the high rep squats and deadlifts is my lungs. They are just so demanding on the cardiovascular system.

Good luck with the program...I think you will need it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Well I didn't fancy working out tonight, had a grueling day at work, however after a nap I got off my backside and did back n biceps, not the best, but I figure a not so great workout is better than none at all!


Exactly. Doing something is always better than nothing.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

aad123 said:


> That looks brutal. Phase three with 7 sets of 15 will be pure hell. I'm currently doing 5 sets of 15 in total and this includes warm up sets so 7 working sets doesn't bear thinking about and to finish off with a set of 30. :scared: .
> 
> The biggest problem I have with the high rep squats and deadlifts is my lungs. They are just so demanding on the cardiovascular system.
> 
> Good luck with the program...I think you will need it.


Funny you should say that, I have to blast myself with my inhaler a couple of times during the workout lol.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

aad123 said:


> That looks brutal. Phase three with 7 sets of 15 will be pure hell. I'm currently doing 5 sets of 15 in total and this includes warm up sets so 7 working sets doesn't bear thinking about and to finish off with a set of 30. :scared: .
> 
> *The biggest problem I have with the high rep squats and deadlifts is my lungs. They are just so demanding on the cardiovascular system.*
> 
> Good luck with the program...I think you will need it.


This is my problem too with high reps ... run out of puff way before I run out of energy ...........


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Funny you should say that, I have to blast myself with my inhaler a couple of times during the workout lol.


I always take my ventolin with me just in case but usually manage without. It could be our age :whistling:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Greshie said:


> This is my problem too with high reps ... run out of puff way before I run out of energy ...........


Exactly my problem.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a super session tonight, Did chest and triceps. Triceps was run of the mill, nice numbers, good session.

Chest, now Ive had a reoccurring pain in my shoulder, I was struggling at 60kg, and I mean proper struggling. I wrote earlier in here about checking my squat form with videos in the garage, been doing the same with my benching. Fixed several bad habits, did several warm up sets and managed three sets at 60kg with no trouble, pushed out a 72kg with a bit left in the tank, enough for this session, but it felt good, no shoulder pain. Things are coming along nicely.

Seema curled a personal best of 28kg on the preacher bench for one rep. (at the end of a very big session of curling, cardio, squatting and boxing). Seems an odd workout but shes going for fatloss and due to work she wont be working out again till Monday. So gave her a beasting ;-)

Grub was good, work party tomorrow so it wont be so good, but hey, its not like its everyday and I will be sensible.

A Good day


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Best fatloss/cardio available mate a good sorting out!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a couple days rest (kind of), had to go work on my bicycle and its a bloody long way lol, with a mega long serious hill, thought I was gonna pop ;-) an hour to get there and 1/2 hour to get home. I am thinking of carrying on going on my bike, its a heart pumping ride.....

Grubs been good, party, hell I nose bagged like the old days, one meal isnt going to make me fat and it was good. We moved hospitals, it made me more emotional than I expected. Been working at the place for six years and it closed down and shut the doors. I have really loved working there and its not been a chore to go there everyday. Ill miss it.

I am looking forward to the squat assault a little later, I think 5am is too early to be grunting etc in the garage as the neighbors are close


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay so here goes :-

Squat Assault first cycle, 4th session of 8.

30 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

20 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

15 @ 42kg

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg + one chain each side (this is the one I videoed).

(3 min rest)

24 @ 52kg + one chain each side (couldnt get the 30 reps again).

Not sure about form, was puffing and panting by this time critique appreciated :-


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Had a couple days rest (kind of), had to go work on my bicycle and its a bloody long way lol, with a mega long serious hill, thought I was gonna pop ;-) an hour to get there and 1/2 hour to get home. I am thinking of carrying on going on my bike, its a heart pumping ride.....
> 
> Grubs been good, party, hell I nose bagged like the old days, one meal isnt going to make me fat and it was good. We moved hospitals, it made me more emotional than I expected. Been working at the place for six years and it closed down and shut the doors. I have really loved working there and its not been a chore to go there everyday. Ill miss it.
> 
> I am looking forward to the squat assault a little later, I think 5am is too early to be grunting etc in the garage as the neighbors are close


which hospital has closed mate? I'm local to you, so these thing matter to me!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The Towers Hospital on Gypsy Lane. Where are you?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> The Towers Hospital on Gypsy Lane. Where are you?


market harborough


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My local hospital is the infamous Stafford General....Enter at your own risk.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Speaking from an inside point of view, staff that actually do the work, inc backroom staff such as porters, cleaners and kitchen staff, are stretched to snapping point. The number of managers however is staggering.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife is a nurse so I am fully aware of the issues faced by the NHS. Too many managers with huge pay packets whilst the people on the shop floor (so to speak) are at breaking point.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Been a tough week, my mums been very ill, shes all sorted now and I am back home.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate. Hope all's ok


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Great journal mate and I love your gym.

hope your mums ok.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya, shes good now, more or less. Looking forward to normality returning tomorrow. Ive kinda been all over the place this week. Looking forward to training in the morning and getting back to normal. The new shifts last week had a big effect on me, but now Ive done a week of it I'm aware I need to prep for it better. My food at work was excellent, but on returning home I just couldn't be assed to cook every night, very unlike me. I think Ill prepare my evening meals in the same way I prepare my work food. Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to hear your mums on the mend mate.

I wish I was half as good at preparing my food as you are.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well thats some week I had  Glad its over!

Ill be squatting tomorrow, missed a whole week of squatting, my feet, well, they are sore from an all round assault, but I think they are good enough to hit it. My ingrowing toenails 99% better, my arthritis in my right foot is under control, and the left foot middle toe is almost better from stubbing it on the hoover (which Rach hadnt put away) grrrrr lol. On an upbeat note, have done two great sessions, back and biceps, chest and triceps. So all was not lost!

Grubs prepped until Wednesday.



Breakfast boxes,

Egg n beetroot salad for lunch,

Tuna pasta for evenings,

Shakes n supps as per usual.

Seema went Dr's, blood test showed she was anemic.

She hit a personal best on the preacher curls of 28kg x 3. The girls got grit.






Be back to normal this week, normal hours and injured feet better, even my Mums more or less mended so its all good!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad to hear it buddy:thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

:clap:First Time Completed:clap:

Squat Assault first cycle, 5th session of 8.

30 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

20 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

15 @ 42kg

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg + one chain each side.

(3 min rest)

30 @ 52kg + one chain each side (First time completed which means I'm getting stronger!).

Seema got a personal best of 3 x 62kg (this was after her 50 squats and 15 minute run).






We had a good session and good fun.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dam mate that's a lot of squatting !

well earned reps sent


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Superb stuff,well done...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> :clap:First Time Completed:clap:
> 
> Squat Assault first cycle, 5th session of 8.
> 
> ...


I think I need a lie down after reading and thinking about that................ well done btw :thumbup1:


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice amount of squatting mate. Too many reps for me haha


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its a great routine, I can already see my legs taking shape, no joke.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Its a great routine, I can already see my legs taking shape, no joke.


I may look in to this myself as given the light weights it wouldn't aggravate my back but it Cleary hits legs pretty hard. Might be a good thing to do after a few weeks of getting legs used to it again


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

i LIKE THIS KIND OF WORKOUT MATE,I LOVE TO RAISE WEIGHT AS I LOWER SETS(caps oops)then at the end wallop a drop set in for good measure ...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its the best routine Ive ever done, I got a chart made on the wall in the gym so its very consistent. Its also excellent cardio! I'm panting in a heap at the end of the session.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate rest day lol.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

phew. nice work!


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Its the best routine Ive ever done, I got a chart made on the wall in the gym so its very consistent. Its also excellent cardio! I'm panting in a heap at the end of the session.


So do I mate. I just think what im doing tomorrow in the gym


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

George do you use knee straps?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I got two lads in the gym to give 20 rep squats a go yesterday as they normally work up to heavy triples and never go above 8 reps even when warming up. After 3 sets of 20 they could hardly walk. They normally do squats, leg press and hack squats but after the squats they called it a day as they both felt ill. High rep squats are tougher than a lot of people think.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

definetly mate. I never go past ten and my work sets are five


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

No mate, dont use straps, use grippers for deadlifting though.

Worked out a good un tonight, biceps being primary muscle. Was a nice one, good and heavy. Nothing fancy to list. But I swear this leg routines making me grow, my arms are actually growing, it said it would and I didn't believe it. Ive never had anything on my biceps really that you would call "rounded".



Grubs all sorted for the next three days, usual salad box for breakfast, 2 eggs, lumps of pork and salad. Lunches are tuna, egg, feta and beetroot salads. Dinner tomorrow will be salmon. Only working till thursday. Usual supplements. Got some Jack3d original lined up as its squat assault night tomorrow night and I got a very heavy day at work. I'll need the boost.



Everything's going delightfully!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Squat Assault first cycle, 6th session of 8.

30 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

20 @ 42kg

(90 seconds rest)

15 @ 42kg

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg + one chain each side. Increase of 16kg on this set.

(3 min rest)

15 @ 52kg + one chain each side.

(3 min rest)

25 @ 52kg + one chain each side (failed but upped the anti!).

Did not reach the 30 reps on the last one, ran out of puff, but the weight increase and squat quality both excellent.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Grub totally nailed today, no sins.

Dinner tonight, steamed salmon, home made tandori rice, salad with olives, feta and toms. Nice.

View attachment 151510


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Hope u r well george!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Kay?


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

George-Bean said:


> Kay?


Yep its meee


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it all going well? Where ya been, what ya been doing etc?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lucky bugger having chains in your gym!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

They are from skip lorry's, ask at your local scrapyard.


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

George-Bean said:


> Is it all going well? Where ya been, what ya been doing etc?


Umm I duno really lol another rollercoaster year for me, my brother passed away in august so im still getting back on track there. Changed jobs etc moving house next month, still training - just got to get back the consistency! What about u?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn we trained hard tonight. Did an upper body mash up of bits and pieces, flat bench, incline bench, ohp, little bit of biceps, lat pulldowns and a juicy session on the battle ropes to give the ticker a boost. Won't be training until Saturday (squat assault) so fancied just having a good mixed smash.

Grub was delicious. Lamb shank, rice, greek salad (feta etc), Cooked the shank slowly with some blended plums, was delicious.



Its going good Kay, nice n steady ;-)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mmmmmmm carbs. That looks lovely.

I like to have a session every now and then when you just mix things up a little. Every few months I will just have a week of free training where I do everything and anything I want. Its like a cheat meal but for training.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I think its good to mix stuff up regularly.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

mmm... lamb shank


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Well thats the big move out of the way, got my old mum round the corner now instead of an hours drive away. Was hard packing up a whole house. All done in four days of madness. Was emotionally hard packing away my Dads stuff, he passed away several years ago and I still miss him. Anyone who has lost a parent will understand.

Training tomorrow, cant wait.

Grubs been all over the place, won't get fat on three days of crappish food.

Sorted for the forthcoming week.



Beef and egg salads for breakfasts.

Curry rice and chicken for lunchs.

shakes for afternoon top up.

Supps as normal.

Gonna be a tight month for money, might be having a lot of shakes by the end of the month. I try to keep it to one a day as I like to eat natural as much as possible. EDF energy decided to wipe out my bank, thats going to take some sorting out, they shouldnt be allowed to take hundreds of pounds willy nilly.

Rach is 42 tomorrow, can't believe it, seems like it was only last year that she was 21 lol.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Well done mate. Im still lucky enough to have both my parents.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Well thats the big move out of the way, got my old mum round the corner now instead of an hours drive away. Was hard packing up a whole house. All done in four days of madness. Was emotionally hard packing away my Dads stuff, he passed away several years ago and I still miss him. Anyone who has lost a parent will understand.
> 
> Training tomorrow, cant wait.
> 
> ...


My farther passed away 7 years ago and it's still difficult to deal with. My elder sister finds it very hard to visit my mom's house as she finds it just isn't right without my dad there. This caused problems at first as she fell out of contact with my mother as she couldn't bring herself to visit as it was too emotional. They now see each other but my sister goes round and pickes her up and very rarely stops. I still visit my mother every week and although it can be difficult I have to show her that we still care for her, plus who else is going to do all her odd jobs. I don't think you ever fully recover from the loss of a parent but you have to make sure the remaining parent is taken care of.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday for tomoz Rach xx


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope everything okay mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

X 2, hope all is ok.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> X 2, hope all is ok.


We'll find out in 6 months lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bean and gone!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Bean and gone!


"Badum-tssssh"


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Bean and gone!


Oh my worrrrrrrrd......I like that.........

As the others said George.....you've gawwwwn again....hope you're ok and just getting on with life....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh my worrrrrrrrd......I like that.........
> 
> As the others said George.....you've gawwwwn again....hope you're ok and just getting on with life....x


AWARD GIVEN....most likes given out to fellow Ukm users,in smallest time on .......BEAN!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> AWARD GIVEN....most likes given out to fellow Ukm users,in smallest time on .......BEAN!


I want him back. I'm feeling unpopular


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Boooooing!


----------

